# JPs off season log



## XJPX

hey guys and gals.....thought it about time i get this cracking on.....

its been a couple weeks since the brits....iv not felt great and my immune system defo took a battering...i guess training balls to the wall since january dose that to you....anywhooo its time to ease back into training and then ramp up the intesity over the next few weeks and build some muscle. The goal is to compete in the Inters U90s next year, most probably the Hercules or the Stars, however if im where i need to be to have a crack at the Brits then il go for a late qualifier.

Im going to try a new training method that i havent used before and that will be DC style, i dont think anyone on here has a journal that is this method so hopefully will be an insight into that aswell as my progress.

so training will be M/W/F

it is a two way split:

chest/shoulders/triceps/back width/back thickness

biceps/forearms/calfs/quads/hamstrings

DC style comprises of exercises performed with a rest-pause technique, this will allow me to train heavy ( which i enjoy) with the added extra volume which is what my training was lacking before anddd with the extra rest and recuperation time which equally my training lacked before.

I will be doing cardio on tue/thur/sat ....30mins at 120bpm

diet wise: calories will be 4500, however on training days i will be taking in more carbs and on non training days less carbs and more fats.

Due to me still not feeling great i wont be rest pausing for the next couple weeks and wont be pushing heavy or to failure....but will just be getting a feel for the training split and hoping my body starts getting its act together lol.

weight wise onstage at the brits i was 82kgs....im upto 95.2kgs in the morning at moment and stil lean...most of tht weight is just water. my short term goal is to climb upto 100kgs by xmas time and remain as lean as i am now.

i am going to be using slin/gh on training days only at moment hence the higher carbs on training days. im using 4iu humulin r at brekki with 3iu gh, 4 iu humulin r preworkout with 2iu gh and 5 iu humalog pwo with 3iu gh.

will be adding in ghrp/cjc to the above in 2-3 weeks time once im fully into my heavy lifting.

next cycle will be january sometime depeding on blood tests.....

so lets get this started


----------



## hilly

good to see this up and running pal. How come you decided to go back to the 2 way split and not the adjusted one?

Ill txt u laterz.

Oh how come you decided on the growth pre workout? I havnt seen that before.

hilly


----------



## biggilb

good luck mate! be interesting to see how the dc goes.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best mate


----------



## FireSt0rm

Good luck man.. looking forward 2 this journal!


----------



## Guest

Are your blood tests dodgy now?

Good luck with the DC.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Are your blood tests dodgy now?
> 
> Good luck with the DC.


not had them yet, doc said wanted me to wait a cuple weeks more then get them done, then re test again after xmas. but i doubt they wud look too great right now lol


----------



## sphinx121

Subscribed, will be interesting to hear how you get on with the gh and slin as ive been looking inot this combo at the moment. Good luck


----------



## lockstock

Too much gh at your age personally, thats alot of money down the pan. Less = more!

Duration far out ways the amount you put in. If its pharma grade then you can certainly get away with using less.... But, im not your dad and everyone has their own theories.

Good luck!


----------



## alan87

Nice one for starting this up mate!! subsrcibed  x


----------



## XJPX

lockstock said:


> Too much gh at your age personally, thats alot of money down the pan. Less = more!
> 
> Duration far out ways the amount you put in. If its pharma grade then you can certainly get away with using less.... But, im not your dad and everyone has their own theories.
> 
> Good luck!


8iu 3 times per week = too much :s ... and im changing it to 4iu brekki and 4iu postworkout on training days aswell.....

why do you think thats too much for a 21 year old...ps im not in this game for the short haul........


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What brand is the growth mate, is it hyge?


----------



## hilly

its generics decent ones tho by all accounts it seems.


----------



## XJPX

Massive.....ye as hilly sed its generics.....but am feeling it in my wrists from just 8iu m w f so they have some kick them. they are from a mega reputable source and come out of the main chinese manufacturer so for the price of them i defo aint complaining


----------



## musclemorpheus

I will be keeping an eye on this too as I have just started something similar..

I am doing GHRP-6 100mcg + GRF 1-29 + 4iu's HGH (HYGETROPIN) WITH 5 iu's of Actrapid..

I am doing this principle.. 3 times a day with Peptides and HGH but insulin on first 2..

I have been reading DatBtrue's theories on releasing pulses throughout the day.. I do this on my 3 training days and continue with peptides rest of the week..

Gonna see how I go...but I will definitely follow this with interest


----------



## lockstock

XJPX said:


> 8iu 3 times per week = too much :s ... and im changing it to 4iu brekki and 4iu postworkout on training days aswell.....
> 
> why do you think thats too much for a 21 year old...ps im not in this game for the short haul........


Didnt read the 3 x per week, its my age + im blind as fvck! 4 ius daily 7 x per week would be better. 2 ius daily of pharma is plenty personally (with no off period), im 37 and ive gained more than i thought possible this year... so far!

Like me, your not it for the short haul but that doesnt mean you have to use more, theres no logic behind using more unless you have really bad genetics but even so, even that prob wouldnt help.

Your genetics are good and personally i think you STILL would do well with less.

Just trying to help, people get carried away with gh and its very expensive, just trying to save you some pennies young sir


----------



## XJPX

lockstock said:


> Didnt read the 3 x per week, its my age + im blind as fvck! 4 ius daily 7 x per week would be better. 2 ius daily of pharma is plenty personally (with no off period), im 37 and ive gained more than i thought possible this year... so far!
> 
> Like me, your not it for the short haul but that doesnt mean you have to use more, theres no logic behind using more unless you have really bad genetics but even so, even that prob wouldnt help.
> 
> Your genetics are good and personally i think you STILL would do well with less.
> 
> Just trying to help, people get carried away with gh and its very expensive, just trying to save you some pennies young sir


thanks mate  ... i kno saving the pennies wil defo help...student life is tough....but its only chinese generics anyways mate....they arent breaking the bank at 8iu 3xweek. anddd haha ur eyes are failing u ey.....maybe someone should up their gh dose a little and see if it helps  .

i was running 4iu a day in the lead up to the brits so now i just want to mix it up a bit. i only want to take slin 3 x week so thought it make sense to run gh alongside slin days so hence the 8iu 3 x week. the max id prob go upto is 30iu a week which considering these are just generics isnt too bad  .


----------



## XJPX

musclemorpheus said:


> I will be keeping an eye on this too as I have just started something similar..
> 
> I am doing GHRP-6 100mcg + GRF 1-29 + 4iu's HGH (HYGETROPIN) WITH 5 iu's of Actrapid..
> 
> I am doing this principle.. 3 times a day with Peptides and HGH but insulin on first 2..
> 
> I have been reading DatBtrue's theories on releasing pulses throughout the day.. I do this on my 3 training days and continue with peptides rest of the week..
> 
> Gonna see how I go...but I will definitely follow this with interest


datBtrues a clever clever guy isnt he, i love reading anything he writes....i think quite a few people will be running this protocol mate. like i said il be waiting a couple weeks until i add in the ghrp/cjc but am looking forward to it. how long have u been running it?


----------



## clarkey

Hey Jordan good to see you have also got another thread running...off season suppliments look solid, looks like you have been doing alot of research We will have to catch up for a session at some point seeing as we are just down the road from eachother:thumbup1:

(ps I found the red hot buffet...you were right what you said)


----------



## lockstock

XJPX said:


> thanks mate  ... i kno saving the pennies wil defo help...student life is tough....but its only chinese generics anyways mate....they arent breaking the bank at 8iu 3xweek. anddd haha ur eyes are failing u ey.....maybe someone should up their gh dose a little and see if it helps  .
> 
> i was running 4iu a day in the lead up to the brits so now i just want to mix it up a bit. i only want to take slin 3 x week so thought it make sense to run gh alongside slin days so hence the 8iu 3 x week. the max id prob go upto is 30iu a week which considering these are just generics isnt too bad  .


You cant beat experimenting and being your OWN little lab rat!

The results will be positive i hope for the final outcome, i'll keep checking this thread out.

Stay cool 

Paul.


----------



## XJPX

lockstock said:


> You cant beat experimenting and being your OWN little lab rat!
> 
> The results will be positive i hope for the final outcome, i'll keep checking this thread out.
> 
> Stay cool
> 
> Paul.


Thanks mate, i appreciate the advise a lot as i know you guys have been there and done it all befor...... as u said im up for a little self experimentation and im sure the results will be wat i want


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Hey Jordan good to see you have also got another thread running...off season suppliments look solid, looks like you have been doing alot of research We will have to catch up for a session at some point seeing as we are just down the road from eachother:thumbup1:
> 
> (ps I found the red hot buffet...you were right what you said)


hello mate, how are you? healthy and training ok? oooh yes im a sucker for the research in not gonna lie  . a session sounds awesome but give me a couple weeks until im back into things and then il come over to notts and we can train?

haha ahh the red hot buffet  ...glad u liked it mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Just found this Jordan, will follow mate.

Seems we have both been feeling things the last few weeks, the body can only take so much i suppose before things catch up with it.

You have the right idea easing yourself back in tho pal.

Dave


----------



## clarkey

XJPX said:


> hello mate, how are you? healthy and training ok? oooh yes im a sucker for the research in not gonna lie  . a session sounds awesome but give me a couple weeks until im back into things and then il come over to notts and we can train?
> 
> haha ahh the red hot buffet  ...glad u liked it mate


Im good thanx mate just got back from holiday in Mexico was great just relaxed and ate and drank what I fancied, rest did me good had first session back yesterday...very sore today!

Session in Notts in couple of weeks sounds good give us both time to get back in to things..ive got a feeling im gonna be very sore for a few days. Im the same with the research bud ive been reading alot on Milos's theories around training and pwo on his website, very interesting...I think you have been reading this as well looking at your journal


----------



## musclemorpheus

I have taken the peptides for the last few months and must say I have been impressed with them, but I took them on their own to see how they would affect me.. and now I am throwing everything in the mix to see how much of a difference it will make to my physique..

I must say it has only been this week with all the ingredients but I feel a lot fuller already..so onwards and upwards I say...

I must say I love the deep sleeps I get from them..


----------



## XJPX

musclemorpheus said:


> I have taken the peptides for the last few months and must say I have been impressed with them, but I took them on their own to see how they would affect me.. and now I am throwing everything in the mix to see how much of a difference it will make to my physique..
> 
> I must say it has only been this week with all the ingredients but I feel a lot fuller already..so onwards and upwards I say...
> 
> I must say I love the deep sleeps I get from them..


Gd to hear mate  , keep us posted on how it goes bro, b interested to compare how we both get on


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Im good thanx mate just got back from holiday in Mexico was great just relaxed and ate and drank what I fancied, rest did me good had first session back yesterday...very sore today!
> 
> Session in Notts in couple of weeks sounds good give us both time to get back in to things..ive got a feeling im gonna be very sore for a few days. Im the same with the research bud ive been reading alot on Milos's theories around training and pwo on his website, very interesting...I think you have been reading this as well looking at your journal


That's awesome mate I'm jealous of mexico trip...being stuck in the midlands isn't fun haha. Did you pop into an mexican pharmacies for some goodies to bring back haha? Ye using some adapted Milos ideas so should be interesting...need to feel well enough to actually train hard though. I'm stil at about 75 percent and need more rest lol.


----------



## XJPX

meh looks like will be another week off until i can get this training on the way....went to docs yday.....got tonsilitis....gave me 5 day antibiotic course, will then see how i feel later stage of next week and do a general light upper body session and same for lower maybe on thurs/sat so i can then start dc the following week. been tweaking my diet over the past week to how i want it fror when il be training.....im so eager to get going n is really frustrating me


----------



## LittleChris

Down with a cold myself at the moment, really most unpleasant isn't it. Will be over soon though


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Down with a cold myself at the moment, really most unpleasant isn't it. Will be over soon though


ye its **** lol, its the fever i hate, hits me hard at night at moment, sweating my ass off and waking up thinking wtf is going on haha.


----------



## ScottCP

How long befor the british finals had you been taking gh for mate? Notice much of an effect at this age to warrent the cost or havnt you run it long enough to really tell?


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> How long befor the british finals had you been taking gh for mate? Notice much of an effect at this age to warrent the cost or havnt you run it long enough to really tell?


hello mate, i started it just after posrtsmouth as part of my rebound and then came off everything but soley stayed on gh, did find tht wen i came off everything but stayed on gh which was for a bout 6 weeks befor my brit prep started that i didnt loose any mass at all....so it defo helped in that sense. we will see the diff between this year and next as gh/slin is the main addition to my off season.


----------



## ScottCP

Thanks mate, il see how you find it all over the course of 2010. Deffinatly seems gh is needed to push past certain barriers. Also think after a couple of years of use it gives the user a much dryer and harder look.


----------



## XJPX

well it seems the antibiotics hav started to kick in, got a few days left on them and then all beiong well shud b back in the gym next week. will of been 3 and a half weeks without touching a weight which is obviously needed. iv added in barley wheatgrass powder to my diet as a staple now aswell as myprotiens superveg and superfood....means forking out an extra 30quid or so a month but if it keeps me healthier then so be it  .


----------



## Ak_88

Christ how the hell do you manage to fund all that on a student budget :lol:

Uni stuff all on track thus far this year?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Christ how the hell do you manage to fund all that on a student budget :lol:
> 
> Uni stuff all on track thus far this year?


hello mate...i struggle to afford it thats how lol....but i dnt drink and get in free to all the clubs round here so never pay for nights out so tht saves a few pennies tht ur typical student spends monies on  .

all is going ok so far thanks, a few essays due in befor xmas and a cuple coursework tests in the next few weeks so il be spending a lot of time in the library over the next month i think lol


----------



## XJPX

trained v light today guys, did an upper body session...felt ok...although had a v v v strange hypo attack afterwards despite not taking any today or even this week for that matter!....it hit me so hard just as i finished my workout and my pwo shake wasnt enuff and had to have some of my mates gluco tabs. it wasnt nice n defo the hardest iv been hit by hypo befor :s , tht aside feel fine this evening and now iv finished my antibtiocs will aim for 3 sessions next week but wont be dc style  , will just be push/pull/legs and staying well away from failure. despite being run down my diet is stil perfect.... meals are 50 carb 15 fat 50 protien every two hours, apart from pre/intra/postworkout where there are no fats. and then last meal is 0 carbs and 30g fats.

have some reflex supplements if anyone wants any...they are all new and sealed....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/79871-reflex-supplements.html


----------



## tiptoe

Hi mate just thought I would pop in and give some feedback on how I found DC to work best for me last year.

I started on the 2 days split but after one blast I found even with eating loads of food and getting lots of rest by the end of the workout when it came to doing my back I was fired. So after my first cruise I decided to give the 3 way split a try. The guys on intesnsemuscle said not to do this as it was only for advanced guys ect but that was when I really started to do well with it. I was doing chest shoulders tri monday, tuesday back and bi's, rest wednesday, thursday legs, friday chest shoulders and tri's weekend off and repeat.

You might find the 2 way split ok but I prefer shorted intense sessions so I can give it my all then get out and start recovering. Comes from having always trainined HIT in some way or another. Anyway hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> Hi mate just thought I would pop in and give some feedback on how I found DC to work best for me last year.
> 
> I started on the 2 days split but after one blast I found even with eating loads of food and getting lots of rest by the end of the workout when it came to doing my back I was fired. So after my first cruise I decided to give the 3 way split a try. The guys on intesnsemuscle said not to do this as it was only for advanced guys ect but that was when I really started to do well with it. I was doing chest shoulders tri monday, tuesday back and bi's, rest wednesday, thursday legs, friday chest shoulders and tri's weekend off and repeat.
> 
> You might find the 2 way split ok but I prefer shorted intense sessions so I can give it my all then get out and start recovering. Comes from having always trainined HIT in some way or another. Anyway hope this helps and good luck!


hello mate, ye iv been mulling over the idea of the 3 way split myself and the way jason wojo does it appealed to me a lot so initially i was going to go with that, but then at the moment i dont want to train on consecutive days as my body is seriously so so battered at the moment lol. im going to try to train 3 times this coming week and see how i get on, it wont be dc style tho, will be back/bis/rear delts on mon, chest/shoulders/tris wed and legs on fri. then if all goes well start the cycle again on sunday and keep an EOD training style going, but we will see as everythin iv planned ovewr the past 3 weeks hasnt happened as my body keeps telling me to F+ck off everytime i try lol


----------



## musclemorpheus

I also do the 3 way split.. I find it suits me a lot better and I am growing some serious size..I find with the 2 way one I could give my back my full workout it needs..

But I always train HIT style anyway...but I do love DC and it does suit me....


----------



## XJPX

ok so going to train tonight...feel ok today...diet has been solid all day

its been 60/15/60 c/f/p for my 3 meals so far today, pre/intra/post workout will be 50/0/50.... session will be:

pulldowns 1X6-10...1X10-12

Barbell rows 1X6-10...1X10-12

Deadlifts 1X4-6....1X8-12

Preacher curl 1X6-10...1X9-12

Incline curl 1X25-30 RP

rear delt machine 1X25-30 RP

Barbell shrug 1X25-30 RP


----------



## hilly

thats looks good mate should be fun.


----------



## tiptoe

have you thought about doing a 4 way split and spreading over 3 days? When I need to give my body a break this really helps as I get 10 before I train the muscle again. One I normally do is mon - chest and tri's, Wednesday back and traps, Friday shoulders and bi's, Monday legs ect! Picked this up off James L and Troy Brown and found it works great. Lot of people I know train like this now and have found they are making more progress than training once every 7 days!


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> have you thought about doing a 4 way split and spreading over 3 days? When I need to give my body a break this really helps as I get 10 before I train the muscle again. One I normally do is mon - chest and tri's, Wednesday back and traps, Friday shoulders and bi's, Monday legs ect! Picked this up off James L and Troy Brown and found it works great. Lot of people I know train like this now and have found they are making more progress than training once every 7 days!


Hello mate, that's a pretty sweet of training, iv never thought of doing it in that style befor, I'd find it hard though going 10 days befor training certain bodyparts again, I think my chest needs more volume than that. I suppose cud do chest+bis and then shoulders+ tris and then indirectly hit chest through dips and narrow bench in the tri session.hmmm tht is defo somethin to think about  .

Well todays session went ok...feel v fragile now...so I'm thinkin the nervous system took a bit of a shock. I didn't take pwo slin/gh shot. I'm thinkin of dropping the pwo slin and just using carbs to spike natty slin levels and then moving the 4iu of gh to pre bed. So will be humulin-r+ gh at brekki, preworkout humulin r shot ( may add igf to this next week) then gh befor bed. This is only on training days aswell obviously. Anyone wish to critique that  ...some feedback wud b gd from some of the experienced guys


----------



## hilly

well ive already said you didnt need the pwo slin  .

Definalty keep in gh pwo tho this is when you want it and the slin will still be active from the r so perfect time for growth. Im not sure how adding igf to growth would go to be honest but you could add in igf IM on off days??? just a thought.

we are both going to have a to pick routines and stick with them lol chopping and changing does no1 any favers


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> well ive already said you didnt need the pwo slin  .
> 
> Definalty keep in gh pwo tho this is when you want it and the slin will still be active from the r so perfect time for growth. Im not sure how adding igf to growth would go to be honest but you could add in igf IM on off days??? just a thought.
> 
> we are both going to have a to pick routines and stick with them lol chopping and changing does no1 any favers


Ok the post workout slin is gone but I'll keep in the gh then. prebed once I'm fully into swing of things I'll add in the ghrp/cjc shot. Thts one of gavin kanes methods to put the gh/slin/igf together wasn't it....but he advocated it pwo....wud surely bring all the same benefits preworkout?


----------



## hilly

yeh i think so altho im sure i have read that taking slin/growth/igf is a waste as the slin an growth is going to produce/turn into igf in your body.

i just cnt bloody find were i read this i new i should have saved it lol


----------



## LittleChris

Read that as well Hilly.


----------



## XJPX

meh throat is a little sore again today,but hopefulli eating and drinking lots today and a gd night sleep and some gh befor bed will leave me feeling ok to train again tmo....this is just so frustrating tht i feel ok to train but then the day after i feel down again. Fckin body is a peice of crap at the moment n im gettin so ****ed off


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> meh throat is a little sore again today,but hopefulli eating and drinking lots today and a gd night sleep and some gh befor bed will leave me feeling ok to train again tmo....this is just so frustrating tht i feel ok to train but then the day after i feel down again. Fckin body is a peice of crap at the moment n im gettin so ****ed off


 Do you think its the hard dieting and balls to the wall training that has messed with your immune system Jordan?


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> Do you think its the hard dieting and balls to the wall training that has messed with your immune system Jordan?


yes without a doubt mate and how i was mentally lol...Paul will agree that i was constantly on egde for the last month cos all i wanted was to do the very best i cud....so i think it all just caught up with me now. but im just confused after takin 3-4weeks of jus chillin y i still feel ****ty....mentally im totally recharged and ready to go but my body cant keep up with me at the moment lol.....this has been a common theme with my sport in general....was same with rugby training everynight and playing twice a week ment it was impossible to ever play at 100%


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> yes without a doubt mate and how i was mentally lol...Paul will agree that i was constantly on egde for the last month cos all i wanted was to do the very best i cud....so i think it all just caught up with me now. but im just confused after takin 3-4weeks of jus chillin y i still feel ****ty....mentally im totally recharged and ready to go but my body cant keep up with me at the moment lol.....this has been a common theme with my sport in general....was same with rugby training everynight and playing twice a week ment it was impossible to ever play at 100%


 I'm sure things will slowly get back to normal.

Dieting for a show - no matter who you are - takes a lot out of you. Twice in one year is also very tough on the body.

You know your stuff a lot more than I do mate so I'm sure you can listen to your body and nurse yourself back to good health.

Great read by the way :thumb:


----------



## tiptoe

Hi mate I am only just starting to recover from a really ****ty virus. I had it for just over 3 weeks so didn't train in all that time. It was very strange I was tired all day long feeling really run down crap on chest and really tight ect then at night I could not sleep! One of the most frustrating things I have ever had. My mrs is pregnant and she had it too so we were both wrote off.

Had first gym session yesterday and was weak as hell and still really struggling with breathing so gonna have to take it easy for a few weeks. Worst thing is doctor said was a viral infection so nothing they could do!


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> Hi mate I am only just starting to recover from a really ****ty virus. I had it for just over 3 weeks so didn't train in all that time. It was very strange I was tired all day long feeling really run down crap on chest and really tight ect then at night I could not sleep! One of the most frustrating things I have ever had. My mrs is pregnant and she had it too so we were both wrote off.
> 
> Had first gym session yesterday and was weak as hell and still really struggling with breathing so gonna have to take it easy for a few weeks. Worst thing is doctor said was a viral infection so nothing they could do!


how did the doc come to the conclusion it was viral?.... GPs reali make me laugh how poor some of them are.when i went in last week they didnt have a clue and just gave me some antibiotics..sed it was tonsilitus and sent me on my way....for 100k a year i think they shud at least act like they know wat they r talkin about lol.


----------



## tiptoe

well tbh mate I think docotors just say something is a viral infection when they don't actually know what you have! Plus if they say its a viral infection then they can tell you they can't give you antiboitics as they do not supposedly do anything for it!


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> well tbh mate I think docotors just say something is a viral infection when they don't actually know what you have! Plus if they say its a viral infection then they can tell you they can't give you antiboitics as they do not supposedly do anything for it!


haha yes defo agree, the viral infection cop out, i wonder how may times a day they just say that. i know there isnt any point giving antibiotics if it isnt bacterial as dont want to increase bodies natural resistance to antibiotics but im pretty sur these doctors have more in their vocab then just 'viral infection' lol


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> haha yes defo agree, the viral infection cop out, i wonder how may times a day they just say that. i know there isnt any point giving antibiotics if it isnt bacterial as dont want to increase bodies natural resistance to antibiotics but im pretty sur these doctors have more in their vocab then just 'viral infection' lol


Idiopathic? 

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Idiopathic?
> 
> J


haha if a gp ever sed tht to me i wud probably wudbt be able to bite my tongue and have to tell them how much of a waste of nhs money they truly r haha


----------



## XJPX

Starting to feel a bit mor normal now which I'm happy about, today has gone well and training went well.

Becos I'm working oinm weds again now they will becom a midweek high cal day but will remain clean.

Meals today:

80/15/50

65/15/50

65/15/50

50/0/50 pre

50/0/50 during

50/0/50 post

50/15/50

50/15/50

Then I stil hav 50/15/50

And 0/30/50

Brekki saw 4iu hyge+6iu humulin-r

Preworkout 6iu hum r

Pwo 4iu hyge

Session:

Incline barbell 130kg- 6 , 100kg-9

Low incline dbell- 50kg-6 42kg 9

Uprightrow into press 60kg-6 40-12

Dbell laterals 20kg-7 7.5kg-15

Dips- bw-15

Pushdowns- stack-12 rest 8

Felt gd, didn't push to failur still defo had a cuple of reps in the tank on every lift, will push it a little mor next week

And diet wise my carb sources vary, sweet spud, rice, oats, wholegrain pasta.


----------



## hilly

workout looks good mate glad ure feeling better


----------



## tiptoe

you looking at sticking to a push pull legs or just sticking to it whilst your getting back into it?


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> you looking at sticking to a push pull legs or just sticking to it whilst your getting back into it?


im not sur yet mate, will prob move to they 4 way split EOD style cos think tht will suit me down to the ground.

neways....diet so far today....

60/0/50 ( with 4iu hyge+ 6iu log) carbs from malto....meal 2 30mins later

65/15/55

65/15/55

50/0/50 ( 6iu log)

50/0/50

50/0/50 ( 4iu hyge)

65/15/50.... thts up until now.....

switched to humalog today to see if id feel the diff, and defo liked it more during the session as pump came on much quicker. will prob stick to preworkout log shots.

sessions was first leg session back, nuffin harsh just

leg pres 5x15-20

leg curl 5x12

calf raise 4x12-20

gf bday today so going out for food tonit, hit waggamammas n reali go for it 

resting at weekend. weight is where it needs to be for the moment considering first session back and stil lean, weighed in at 98kilo today...as i said i would like to be 100kgs befor my next cycle in jan which is v achieavable through the peptides.


----------



## hilly

things are looking well mate and glad the log is working ok as we talked about. something i forgot to text you about yesterday was i read a couple of threads over on pro muscle and another board in older threads were people would take 3-5 days off slin and pound some metformin into them after using slin for a while to boost insulin sensitivity and stop becoming resistant.

I no now some say this wont happen with every other day use etc but i think its a good idea if anything it will stop the need to increase your insulin if you do this every 4 weeks im thinking.

just a thought.


----------



## XJPX

change of routine today...swapping over to the four way split.

so today will be chest and bis

diet is remaining the same as will gh+slin stay in on training days...

here is a pic of my current condition....a month or so after the brits and im floating just under 100kg....pic is small like tht so right click and open it in a new tab/window to see it properly


----------



## GHS

Looking crazy mate.

That is 100% what I would want to look like.

You can tell your diet is still strict because of the way your staying so lean.

Respect to you mate.


----------



## ScottCP

You look bloody good mate!


----------



## hilly

looking great pal your chest looks immense


----------



## dmcc

You. Still. Have. Visible. Abs.

Git.

:wub:


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys...i defo intend on staying in this condition throughout the whole of off season...plus my gf has banned me from turning into a fatty which is fair enuff lol.

session today was nice....was a bit slow as the gym was busy and i trained with a mate today which reminded me again y i spent the past year training alone lol.....so il be going back to training on my own again after today cos im much quicker and much more intense wen im on my own.

session was;

Iincline barbell: 130kg-7, 90kg-9

hammer chins: bw-10, +15kg- 5 ( reali noticed the diff of being much heavier at mo)

incline dumbell: 55kg-5, 28kg-9

narrow pulldowns: 60kg-10, 80kg- 5 ( pulled with biceps not back)

decline smith: 50kg:20, 70kg-12

barbell curl: 60kg: 9/5

5mins of abs to finish

again not lifting to failure, felt solid in my lifts and will up the reps/weight again on everythin next week.


----------



## HJL

looking very good indeed mate.

I really love the "mens health slimness, but way bigger look" if you get what i mean!!

your one dedicated mo fo, for looking like that after dieting down for the last show. i reckon id be stuffing my face with anything!

fancy a bum?


----------



## XJPX

HJL said:


> looking very good indeed mate.
> 
> I really love the "mens health slimness, but way bigger look" if you get what i mean!!
> 
> your one dedicated mo fo, for looking like that after dieting down for the last show. i reckon id be stuffing my face with anything!
> 
> fancy a bum?


ERM firstly no i dnt fancy a bum :s ... wtf lol!!! and secondly i refuse to be associated in anyway with a mens health look lol!....but thanks for the complementish neways lol


----------



## GHS

HJL said:


> looking very good indeed mate.
> 
> I really love the "mens health slimness, but way bigger look" if you get what i mean!!
> 
> your one dedicated mo fo, for looking like that after dieting down for the last show. i reckon id be stuffing my face with anything!
> 
> *fancy a bum*?


 This is a serious journal for a serious athlete.

Please do not bring any of that gay "forum banter" crap in hear.


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> This is a serious journal for a serious athlete.
> 
> Please do not bring any of that gay "forum banter" crap in hear.


very well said my friend


----------



## Jacko89

Looking good still mate, any idea what shows you will be in next year and what classes? Will you still be a junior?


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> cheers guys...i defo intend on staying in this condition throughout the whole of off season...plus my gf has banned me from turning into a fatty which is fair enuff lol.


WHAT??? thats bang out of order lol!

looking very good in the pic mate, how are you feeling now? back to normal?


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Looking good still mate, any idea what shows you will be in next year and what classes? Will you still be a junior?


hey mate, i will be competing towards the end of next year...got my eye on a cuple shows, im too old to do ukbff juniors as im 21 now.... ur going to compete next year arent you?



CarbWhore said:


> WHAT??? thats bang out of order lol!
> 
> looking very good in the pic mate, how are you feeling now? back to normal?


hey mate, thanks  and ye feeling okish now, id say im stil only 90percent which is y im holding back a cuple reps on each set but getting there  ....hows everything with you?

so todays leg session was nice, defo liked having a day off yday and the thought of a day off tmo is nice aswell...so this 8/9day split is going to suit me perfectly i feel.

diet has been spot on today as always  , upped my brekki and preworkout slin to 8iu....didnt even notice the difference....so will take metformin tmorrow to increase my insulin sensitivity for friday.

session:

squats ( ass to grass) 1x5: 140, 1x3: 160, 1x3:180 1x9:90

leg press 1x8: 200, 1x4:250

goodmorings: 1x11: 50 , 1x5: 70

hammy curls: 1x12: 32, 1x9: 27, 1x9: 18 ( tireddd by here)

calfs: single legged slow eccentric, 20, 12 stretchhhh set

double legged: 17...straight into standing on floor for 9, repeat 9:6

was a gd session...stil again had reps in the tank on every set...stil a bit tenetative to push to total failure,put pwo GH into my calfs lol!! feckin sore now...prob didnt put it into the best place as put it into insides, will put it into outsides next time.....going to start shooting preworkout slin into calfs on days i train calfs aswell......also thinkin of increasing my leg volume...i think my legs actually grew during my prep due to the increased volume...so may add in a widowmaker to the leg press and then some fst-7 leg extensions to realy finish them off.

not working tonight but have a physiology exam tmo....so will be up until 4am anyways revisin...so my clean carb wednesday will still happen  .....


----------



## Jacko89

Phew for that! I would have really had to pull my finger out if you was still a junior lol. Yeh i'll be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth show in April buddy check out my journal if you get time.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/77170-my-journal-leading-upto-2010-ukbff-portsmouth-show.html

Have you got any pictures of before you started training? What body type were/are you? Not sure what that should be as i guess your still the same as before just with all the hard work on top?? lol


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Phew for that! I would have really had to pull my finger out if you was still a junior lol. Yeh i'll be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth show in April buddy check out my journal if you get time.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/77170-my-journal-leading-upto-2010-ukbff-portsmouth-show.html
> 
> Have you got any pictures of before you started training? What body type were/are you? Not sure what that should be as i guess your still the same as before just with all the hard work on top?? lol


haha...u shud b pulling ur finger out even if i wasnt competing 

erm not befor i started training as i started weights when i was 14 wen playing for quins....i have a pic wen i was 16/17 wen i moved to wasps...they liked weights a lot lol!!...i have another pic wen i was 18 after a year of weights with the wasps strength n conditioning coaches....and then me at 20


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> hey mate, thanks  and ye feeling okish now, id say im stil only 90percent which is y im holding back a cuple reps on each set but getting there  ....hows everything with you?


Hey mate, im good thanks, im back in the gym now and fully recovered, really got knocked for 6.

Following a DC routine now (are you still going to give it a bash when youre 100%?) and trying to put a bit of size on my upper body before next year.

Hahaha great pictures BTW, ive got some from before i started training that ill have to put up sometime for a laugh!


----------



## hilly

jordan remember shootin the slin IM makes the spike a little different.

Also something im looking into at the moment when using slin just on workout days is to use metformin on non days and it seems like a good approach.

I think it may also be a good idea to use metformin every day when using slin every day but it will effect the way the slin hits so you will need either more carbs or less slin.

I think a widowmaker is a good idea. I have been doing one for the last 3/4 months and feel that with heavy/lower reps has really helped my legs.


----------



## XJPX

CarbWhore said:


> Hey mate, im good thanks, im back in the gym now and fully recovered, really got knocked for 6.
> 
> Following a DC routine now (are you still going to give it a bash when youre 100%?) and trying to put a bit of size on my upper body before next year.
> 
> Hahaha great pictures BTW, ive got some from before i started training that ill have to put up sometime for a laugh!


glad to hear it mate, u getting along ok with dc? im not gonna do dc i dont think it suits me, i am employing some rest pause stuff into my training tho.

haha yee get the pics up 



hilly said:


> jordan remember shootin the slin IM makes the spike a little different.
> 
> Also something im looking into at the moment when using slin just on workout days is to use metformin on non days and it seems like a good approach.
> 
> I think it may also be a good idea to use metformin every day when using slin every day but it will effect the way the slin hits so you will need either more carbs or less slin.
> 
> I think a widowmaker is a good idea. I have been doing one for the last 3/4 months and feel that with heavy/lower reps has really helped my legs.


ok il start playing with the metformin, im taking it today with my meals following the ghrp/cjc shot. so il see how tht makes the slin feel tmo. using less slin wud be gd...i dnt want to up my carbs much more at moment as im at the limit befor i start to loose my condition...so il have to add in more cardio if want to up the carbs lol.

ok the widowmaker will be added in then


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> glad to hear it mate, u getting along ok with dc? im not gonna do dc i dont think it suits me, i am employing some rest pause stuff into my training tho.
> 
> haha yee get the pics up


hahaha i'd need to start a new journal on here to do that LMAO!!

Really enjoying doggcrapp so far mate, i've never really focussed heavily on compound excercises so although its still very early days i cant wait to see if my body reacts to it.

Going to stick to the routine untill feb where ill swap to a more volume based program, im off everything at the moment so being pretty realistic with expectations, but hopefully i can add an a couple of lbs of muscle before then.


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> haha...u shud b pulling ur finger out even if i wasnt competing
> 
> erm not befor i started training as i started weights when i was 14 wen playing for quins....i have a pic wen i was 16/17 wen i moved to wasps...they liked weights a lot lol!!...i have another pic wen i was 18 after a year of weights with the wasps strength n conditioning coaches....and then me at 20


Lol well the finger was never really in but it would have got pulled out of somehere :lol:

you were a big guy even when you were younger and you can definately see the improvements! hell of a difference. any idea in the weight difference between the first and last photo?

Random question btw, did you used to train/live in bath or bristol??


----------



## XJPX

Ermm in tht 1st photo I'd say about 13stone, then 14 stone in the second, then 15 stone in the third....end of this off season I will be 16 stone in tht condition  ...

Today was a gd session...pushed bit harder on my first two compound exercises...

Seated barbell press: 100kg:6, 120kg:3, 60kg:12

Narrow grip bench: 120kg: 6 140kg: 3 , 60kg: 12

Upright row into press: 60kg: 6 , 40kg: 10

Side laterals: 7.5kg: 12 5kg:15

Single arm pushdowns: no4: 12reps , no4: 12 reps

Stil wud say had a rep on each of my heavy sets so stil not pushing to failure....

Nandos tonit for dinner...wooop haha


----------



## Ak_88

If you want some more volume for your legs J - what about upping the rep range for squats?

Could also split quads and hams into two sessions too.


----------



## XJPX

Hams get hit twice a week mate...they will be trained with back as they are something I deemed as a weakness...and next week I'm adding in a widowmaker set for squats or leg press....most probably leg press as my lower back is very dominant when I squat so doing it on leg press which actually target my legs  , a rest pause set of leg extensions will be added in next week too


----------



## Ak_88

Ah thats fair enough. My lower back pumps up to fck when i squat but i put it down to being long legged. Noticed you seem to do incline work almost exclusively for chest, i'm guessing you rate it more than flat/decline work?

If you're looking for new ham stuff at any point give glute-ham raises a punt. Can do them on a lat pulldown station or anywhere you can tuck your feet under if you haven't got a specific bench, well worth a go if you want a new knee-based exercise for hams rather than hip based like SLDL's/GM's etc


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Hams get hit twice a week mate...they will be trained with back as they are something I deemed as a weakness...and next week I'm adding in a widowmaker set for squats or leg press....most probably leg press as my lower back is very dominant when I squat so doing it on leg press which actually target my legs  , a rest pause set of leg extensions will be added in next week too


I'd reccomend perhaps pre-exhausting your quads and doing squats last mate if your lower back seems to dominate. Doing so means you use a bit less weight, but it really helps to make it more of a quad exercise than a full body exercise. Dorian said that :lol:



Ak_88 said:


> Ah thats fair enough. My lower back pumps up to fck when i squat but i put it down to being long legged. Noticed you seem to do incline work almost exclusively for chest, i'm guessing you rate it more than flat/decline work?
> 
> If you're looking for new ham stuff at any point give glute-ham raises a punt. Can do them on a lat pulldown station or anywhere you can tuck your feet under if you haven't got a specific bench, well worth a go if you want a new knee-based exercise for hams rather than hip based like SLDL's/GM's etc


Yeah GHRs are a great exercise mate, probs my fave for hams


----------



## Jacko89

That's a very good effort mate, thanks for answering the questions. I'm sure ill have more to ask you at some stage lol, i'll still be following your journal even if i don't post


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Ah thats fair enough. My lower back pumps up to fck when i squat but i put it down to being long legged. Noticed you seem to do incline work almost exclusively for chest, i'm guessing you rate it more than flat/decline work?
> 
> If you're looking for new ham stuff at any point give glute-ham raises a punt. Can do them on a lat pulldown station or anywhere you can tuck your feet under if you haven't got a specific bench, well worth a go if you want a new knee-based exercise for hams rather than hip based like SLDL's/GM's etc


Yes I defo rate incline press, I can't remember the last time I flat benched and my chest is prob my thhickest/best bodypart bcos of the inclines  .

Yee I used to do glute/ham raises doing super slow eccentrics but not dun them in agesss....I'll add them back in on sunday with my back/ham session I think  ...I do worry wen I do them though as my hamstring tendonms behind the knee always feel realy vulnerable.....hav a horrible image of them just going ping n snapping lol


----------



## hilly

careful you dont add to much in mate, as i no you are gearing towards hit style training the idea isnt to do alot


----------



## XJPX

Ye I kno, is only bcos only trainin a bodypart every 8/9 days so wanna try to find a balance, but ur right I need to try keep volume low


----------



## hilly

Lift some heavy ass weight thats what off season is all about.

The stretch marks on my chest from monday lifitng those 60's have actually riped the skin and bled lol. only realised today when was getting a massage and some1 pointed it out lol. naughty.


----------



## Jacko89

Nice on hilly, i've done that once also and had like a blood rip just under the skin on my chest lol.


----------



## XJPX

today was ment to b back and hams.....but feel like sh!t, tonsils back up n feel very fluey...ontop of that have sports medicine exam on tuesday that is going to be ridiculous...y did no one warn me tht final year of uni is ridiculously hard haha!!! the step up is huge from previous years.

im going to rest for a few days and then do a session with some incline press, pulldowns, high incline press, seated row. and then see how i feel from that. is getting so frustrating now


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> today was ment to b back and hams.....but feel like sh!t, tonsils back up n feel very fluey...ontop of that have sports medicine exam on tuesday that is going to be ridiculous...y did no one warn me tht final year of uni is ridiculously hard haha!!! the step up is huge from previous years.
> 
> im going to rest for a few days and then do a session with some incline press, pulldowns, high incline press, seated row. and then see how i feel from that. is getting so frustrating now


Know how you feel pal but for different reasons. Keep at it, that which does not kill us...

Dave


----------



## XJPX

Still no weights today, feel v flu like, runny nose/headache, tonsils realy swollen etc etc. Diet was spot on non the less...not going to let tht slip. Peptides worked over past 2 weeks aswell as weighed in at 100kilo on the dot. Got another exam tomorrow which is tres hard...I'm sur the stress of that isn't helping my recovery. Looking forward to the xmas hols cos essay deadlines r getting silly.

No slin for past cuple days, but using metformin to increase insulin sensitivity. My goal is just 1- 1.5 more kgs befor xmas so I start my jan cycle in a gd place ( provided I'm not friggin ill!! Lol)


----------



## Joshua

Jordan - Have you put in for special consideration from the exam board for your illness? Unless the regs have changed in recent times, submissions need to be made before the last exam is taken.

All the best and get well soon,

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Jordan - Have you put in for special consideration from the exam board for your illness? Unless the regs have changed in recent times, submissions need to be made before the last exam is taken.
> 
> All the best and get well soon,
> 
> J


hey mate, i wont get any extra marks jus for feelin a little run down, they r mega strict with who gets impaired performance....anywhooo i wont need it for todays exam as i smacked it. Quite a lot of the sports med paper i sat today was on serms,sarms side effects of gear, bits on clenbuterol and then drug testing classifications...so tht as all easy marks


----------



## EDG301

What course are u doing J? hope trainings going well mate!


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> What course are u doing J? hope trainings going well mate!


sports science at loughborough mate, im my 3rd year.... then start medicine at kings next year which will be another 5 years of fun haha


----------



## EDG301

Did you have to specialize in a subject for your final year? Oooooooh, another 5 years of uni..... think 4 years will do for me,lol. Good luck mate


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> sports science at loughborough mate, im my 3rd year.... then start medicine at kings next year which will be another 5 years of fun haha


Seriously man? Badass, you must be pretty smart! Did you always want to go into medicine or have you only recently realised this?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Seriously man? Badass, you must be pretty smart! Did you always want to go into medicine or have you only recently realised this?


nope nope iv always wanted to since like 16/17...i had a string of reali bad injuries wen at wasps and saw some seriously cool sports doctors for my ankle. The main one i saw was called DR. Jon Best, who was the doctor for the australian olympic team and then the australian rugby union team....he had the most amazing job ever!!!! lol...so hopefulli one day il be taking over his practice haha


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> nope nope iv always wanted to since like 16/17...i had a string of reali bad injuries wen at wasps and saw some seriously cool sports doctors for my ankle. The main one i saw was called DR. Jon Best, who was the doctor for the australian olympic team and then the australian rugby union team....he had the most amazing job ever!!!! lol...so hopefulli one day il be taking over his practice haha


How come you did a different degree beforehand mate? Only asking cos medicine is the sort of degree you have to be preparing for from when you're like 11 years old lol. It's usually gotta be nothing but A*s and As for GCSE and 4 As for A-level usually. I imagine if you haven't got those grades then a good undergraduate degree helps your case?

Also have to ask mate, how do you manage to afford training at such a high level, going to uni and thinking about furthering your education for another 5 years mate? Do you work quite a lot/ generous parents/ scholarship etc? Only ask cos I'm currently in my 2nd year and money's unbelievably tight atm. Was alright at my first uni cos I had 2 scholarships and started without any debt, but changed uni n started with £1000 debt and no job lol, so I've only just had my head above water for the last year or so. Doing alright now thoug...just :lol:


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> How come you did a different degree beforehand mate? Only asking cos medicine is the sort of degree you have to be preparing for from when you're like 11 years old lol. It's usually gotta be nothing but A*s and As for GCSE and 4 As for A-level usually. I imagine if you haven't got those grades then a good undergraduate degree helps your case?
> 
> Also have to ask mate, how do you manage to afford training at such a high level, going to uni and thinking about furthering your education for another 5 years mate? Do you work quite a lot/ generous parents/ scholarship etc? Only ask cos I'm currently in my 2nd year and money's unbelievably tight atm. Was alright at my first uni cos I had 2 scholarships and started without any debt, but changed uni n started with £1000 debt and no job lol, so I've only just had my head above water for the last year or so. Doing alright now thoug...just :lol:


i had to do sports science cos i didnt do any sciences at a level so coundt go straight into medicine  , i got the grades as got straight As at A level and all As and A*s at gcse....the loughborough sports science course is a Straight A course aswell anyways ( for ppl tht think sports science is for thickos lol) . so ye just gotta get my 2:1 to get onto the med course.

god i really dont afford it is the answer mate, i work the doors in loughborough so get paid ok from that. my dad is a legend and will help me money wise wen im really stuck. my mum is the same and is generous but i dnt feel right asking her for monies. Most of bday/xmas money is spent on gear for the past cuple years so thts how that is funded haha. il be hoping santa just brings me GH for xmas  lol.

So went back to docs today, been reffered to an ENT specialist as they are unhappy with a lump in my throat ( f+ckin brilliant ey lol)...been given more antibiotics too so start those earlia. Doc said he thinks its unrelated to me taking anything....however i didnt tell him im currently taking gh and gh releasing peptides.....sooooo shall i tell the ENT specialist or not?? i dnt want to come off them unless i have to as im hardly even feckin training at moment but they are keeping all my muscle along with lots of food lol....

going to train again next week after the 5 day antibtiocs are gone....just do 3 sessions nice and light again of push/pull/legs. may even just stay on tht routine uptil jan insted of trying to push the weight and the scales. is just depressing as i have my eye on a cuple comps next year tht i realli want to absolutely smash to pieces


----------



## hilly

i think telling him wont do any good mate as its likely he wont have any idea about the peptides anyway.


----------



## tiptoe

well mate i know this might sound a bit radical and if you can put up with a drop in weight and in the mirror now might be an ideal time to deplete yourelf whilst you are not training and feeling **** then hit january hard with a rebound. drop your carbs and the peptides and just keep your protein high like when you dieted and go for it with some massive gains in january.


----------



## XJPX

tiptoe said:


> well mate i know this might sound a bit radical and if you can put up with a drop in weight and in the mirror now might be an ideal time to deplete yourelf whilst you are not training and feeling **** then hit january hard with a rebound. drop your carbs and the peptides and just keep your protein high like when you dieted and go for it with some massive gains in january.


lol fooook tht... iv spent the whole of this year dieting for 2 comps haha...my carbs r going nowhere lol....plus what wud be the point in dong that?....soley for the sake of a rebound from depleated carbs?...tht makes no sense to me, especially as im not on excessive cals/carbs at moment and am certainly not getting fat lol. i think the carbs and peptides will be staying in...and then il smash it in january neways when go back on cycle lol


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i think telling him wont do any good mate as its likely he wont have any idea about the peptides anyway.


ye ur right...wil jus confuse ur average doc tht doesnt specalise in that area


----------



## hilly

tiptoe said:


> well mate i know this might sound a bit radical and if you can put up with a drop in weight and in the mirror now might be an ideal time to deplete yourelf whilst you are not training and feeling **** then hit january hard with a rebound. drop your carbs and the peptides and just keep your protein high like when you dieted and go for it with some massive gains in january.


terrible idea. deplete when you have an illness in the early stages. You are just going to make it worse IMO


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> i had to do sports science cos i didnt do any sciences at a level so coundt go straight into medicine  , i got the grades as got straight As at A level and all As and A*s at gcse....the loughborough sports science course is a Straight A course aswell anyways ( for ppl tht think sports science is for thickos lol) . so ye just gotta get my 2:1 to get onto the med course.
> 
> god i really dont afford it is the answer mate, i work the doors in loughborough so get paid ok from that. my dad is a legend and will help me money wise wen im really stuck. my mum is the same and is generous but i dnt feel right asking her for monies. Most of bday/xmas money is spent on gear for the past cuple years so thts how that is funded haha. il be hoping santa just brings me GH for xmas  lol.


It's a pain in the a55 isn't it mate, that's why I can't understand the mentality of wanting to stay in education even longer lol. I had high hopes to become a clinical psychologist before I started uni, but after all this hard work, bein skint etc I've fcuked that right off lol! I'll probs go into a graduate job, then take like 5 years off to go travelling, then maybe...maybe go back to education lol. I just hate the thought hanging over your head that you might run out of money...esp when that happened to me a few months ago and I had to quit training for 3 months, lost loads of progress etc. Not good 

Almost went to loughborough mate, but was too close to home cos I live about 10 miles away lol. Went liverpool in the end and it's a well sh1te uni mate, but cracking on anyhoo! Good luck mate, very impressive physique btw


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> lol fooook tht... iv spent the whole of this year dieting for 2 comps haha...my carbs r going nowhere lol....plus what wud be the point in dong that?....soley for the sake of a rebound from depleated carbs?...tht makes no sense to me, especially as im not on excessive cals/carbs at moment and am certainly not getting fat lol. i think the carbs and peptides will be staying in...and then il smash it in january neways when go back on cycle lol


Was a rather unsual idea :lol:

Must be incredibly frustating all this ilness and not being able to get on with it, but hopefully it will be all sorted within the next few months and then you can get on with sculpting even more.

When you trained at Wasps Academy, you come across Max Evans (Glasgow Warriors and Scotland International now) there?


----------



## tiptoe

have a read of this written by Barny Duplessis. This is the reason why I suggested what I did as it is something I have noticed when I have been ill and am sure others may have too. http://www.olympus-on-line.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=569&sid=bb8d687c17ce0e5c353f039102bfa378


----------



## hilly

the idea would make sense if he wasnt ill.

Its just priming their are hundreds of different methods of doing this from a normal 4 week prime to doing 2 week prime 2 week very high cals and repeat.

However as jordan has been ill for a month and isnt getting any better depleting himself and running his immune system into the ground so he can fight off any illness makes no sense at all.


----------



## tiptoe

I can see what your saying but as Barny writes in there he is also ill which has led him to decondition whilst he is resting and not training to prime himself for a rebound.

Was just an idea anyway mate as am sure your frustrated as thought it might give you a different perspective on things and what you could do plan for next year.


----------



## XJPX

i appreciate the input Tiptoe  , but ye i think keeping my cals nice and high is what will be best for me as right now my goal is betting well. i know i can grow muscle so not worried about tht....just gotta be well enough to do it  .

anywhoos just got round to watching the british dvd, jeeeeesus i was mr sheen wasnt i haha, i had soooo much friggin sheen on day 1, took a lot away from my physique...spec in my legs  . and my positioning to the jugdes was way off. i was on the end of the row during first comparisons and i didnt get my body round at all to the judges to show them wat i had...this defo was y i wasnt in the first call out! so note to self and the lads that will be competing first time, pose for the judges not the crowd...even if it means totally turning away from the crowds so ur way out of line then do so.... i defo sacrificed a gd first impression because of this and we all know frst impressions are everythin.


----------



## hilly

good idea on watching the video mate i would even go as far to make notes etc. You always can learn and improve. Plus then give me tips


----------



## Big Dawg

Where'd you order the British dvd from mate?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> good idea on watching the video mate i would even go as far to make notes etc. You always can learn and improve. Plus then give me tips


ye there was a couple things i noticed...side chest my hands covered my obliques which ment it was hard to see waist to shoulder ratio....when some of the top posers do it, they really twist their body around now to show shoulder width, i try to get my shoulders around but its hard on stage to get it right in the moment, same with side tri.


----------



## hilly

yeh that point about the side chest is a good one and something i have been playing with myself to try and get the right angle when practicing in mirror lol.

I have noticed a slightl angle change can really make a big difference same with hand position etc.


----------



## Jacko89

Great advice, im gunna have to be making dodgy posing videos for you guys to critique when dieting lol.


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Where'd you order the British dvd from mate?


im pretty sure u will be able to get it off the ukbff website, i was given a form to send off for it whilst at the brits.


----------



## XJPX

feeling slightly better today, throat is stil sore but antibiotics wil hopefully make me feel gd by mon to do a light session. my mistake i made last time was going too heavy too quickly. so my plan of action is to stay light with the weights and keep everything 12-15 reps and stay away from failure. i will only train 3 times a week and will stick with this for the next 6 weeks...i wont actively push progression as at this moment my body cant take it. i will just see how things go and hope that with enough calories and rest i can make sure i stay over the 100kg mark going into my next cycle.

out of boredom today i did a few press ups and a few curls with my girlfriends kettlebell then practised some posing lol.....i just want to be 100percent so can growww lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

side chest is a hard pose to pull off... paul had me tweaking it over n over to get it right.

one main point was to blow out all the air in the lungs, twist right round to get the obliques out, hands back to show them off but not too much to put light between your back and forearms... front knee going across your body and really sitting down to bring out the hams

so much to remember lol

oh, and smile!!!


----------



## dmcc

Keep it tight and don't forget your legs :lol:


----------



## XJPX

right so at last feeling okish...enuff to go and do a light back+tri session...feel like im at the point now tht if i dnt train a little im gonna loose muscle.....iv been very lucky so far tht over the past 6 weeks iv done 5 sessions and managed to visibly grow, shows tht my body needed a big rest, but now its use it or loose it time i feel so better satrt using it a little bit. diets been spot on as usual so nothing to talk about there... session tonight will be

straight arm pulldowns

wide grip pulldowns

seated row

hyperextensions

rear delt machine

narrow bench

tri pushdowns

all for 3x12-15....going to b light and controlled, 5iu log pre, 4iu gh post.


----------



## hilly

glad ure feeling a little better did u get my txt


----------



## Incredible Bulk

did you find the time spent training for the south coast in april, then preparing for the finals in october a major drain?

its quite a time span, i only spanned july to november and i thought that was a hard slog but fair play to you mate. I can see why the body was needing some down time


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> did you find the time spent training for the south coast in april, then preparing for the finals in october a major drain?
> 
> its quite a time span, i only spanned july to november and i thought that was a hard slog but fair play to you mate. I can see why the body was needing some down time


at the time it didnt effect me at all, iv been used to training to that intensity and them some year round when at wasps...if anythin it was nice to reali hav sumthin to focus on, but it was after it stopped i just totally caved in, it was literally the day after the brits i felt so fukced out of nowhere, so strange.

so after ydays session i feel okish, so just going to keep ploughing in the good food, cals r up at 5000 now, bumped it up with a little extra fruit. tmo will try a v easy leg session.....no squats, just leg extensions, leg press, hammy curls and calf raises. 4 or 5 working sets for each with high volume, 15+reps per set


----------



## Ak_88

I'm not surprised you felt exhausted, everything accounted for it must've been a huge drain on your CNS still so it's amazing you didn't burn out at all during either prep.

You got any exams coming up soon? A friend of mine who was there last year had them around this time last year, thought it was well weird as most of mine are/were in January!


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> I'm not surprised you felt exhausted, everything accounted for it must've been a huge drain on your CNS still so it's amazing you didn't burn out at all during either prep.
> 
> You got any exams coming up soon? A friend of mine who was there last year had them around this time last year, thought it was well weird as most of mine are/were in January!


iv had 2 in the last week or so, had physiology which was ridiculously hard...be lucky to get a 2:2 on tht lol, and had sports medicine which was finee wil of defo got a 2:1 on tht. had a coursework that was worth 50percent of the module due in yday. got 2 more peices of coursework due in early jan...one on ice baths ( for and against argument) and then one of deviance in sport...so gonna focus tht on drug taking etc. then got another physiology exam late jan  . gonna be a head in book xmas i feel lol


----------



## hilly

its a nightmare the way they give u loadsa work over xmas. Ive got 3 xmas first week back bang out of order IMO


----------



## XJPX

throat has got a little sore again as evening has gone on but fingers crossed a decent night sleep tonit n il b ok tmo, now however actually getting slightly worried about seeing the specialist on mon, the lump on my uvula has noticably got bigger aswell  , fingers crossed is nuffin serious....but tonsilitis twice in a few weeks and constant fever for 5 weeks and sum stupid growth on my uvula doesnt look great to me.....


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> throat has got a little sore again as evening has gone on but fingers crossed a decent night sleep tonit n il b ok tmo, now however actually getting slightly worried about seeing the specialist on mon, the lump on my uvula has noticably got bigger aswell  , fingers crossed is nuffin serious....but tonsilitis twice in a few weeks and constant fever for 5 weeks and sum stupid growth on my uvula doesnt look great to me.....


Almost thought you said the lump on your vulva :lol:


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Almost thought you said the lump on your vulva :lol:


lol erm ok :s ....

neways...throat is feelin better, will train again on monday, hopefulli get two sessions in next week jus to keep myself ticking over....apppetite has dissapeared today, so relied on shakes to get me thru, powdered oats, protien and udos oil with bannas for every meal so far today lol. stil hit the right amount of cals n protien etc so no harm dun.


----------



## hilly

as long as ure getting the cals in fella i wouldnt worry about were their coming from at the moment.

What you guna do this week just run an upper body and lower body workout and leave it at that.


----------



## XJPX

Ye I kno jus gotta keep the cals comin, I had nandos and 3 double cheeseburgers today to keep the cals high lol. Next week will be precooking meals again to make sur I'm consistent. weight is still 100kgs so happy with tht. Next week gonna try to do back+tris / legs / chest+ bis....but we will see wat throat specialist says tmo.


----------



## LittleChris

All the best for the consultation.


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> All the best for the consultation.


thanks mate, fingers crossed is just an abcess or something of the like  ,

will let u kno tmo how it goes.

watched 'the blind side' earlia, on watch-movies... awesome film, watch it!!


----------



## XJPX

docs wemt wel...just a random growth he said...gotta hav an op to hav it removed, tht wont b for a while tho so obv no rush= no concern  , trained tonit in cheetahs...missed it in there...nice to see sum of the old guys.

wide chins 3x10

t bar row 3x10

pullover machine 3x12

narrow pulldowns 3x8

tricep pushdowns 3x10

single arm overheads 2x10

dip machin 2x10

nothing strenous, will train legs on wed in new gym in harlow called ripped...was advertising at the british and is 5 mins from GFs house so will see if compares to Krunch for wen im up at the gf's, will train chest and bis in krunch on fri


----------



## LittleChris

Good news


----------



## XJPX

trained today...did chest and bis in end...trained in ripped gym, harlow....was an awesome awesome gym, kitted out with sum quality hammer strength gear...dumbells upto 120kg haha!!! never seen any tht big befor...sum big boys in ther too.

incine barbell press 3x5

incline hammer strength 3x8

cable x over 2x12

flat hammer strength 2x12

preacher curl machine 4x8

cable curl 2x12

going to train legs tmo then will rest fri, then delts and tris on sat....

had sum nice comments today in tht gym so was plzed with tht seeing not trained much


----------



## hilly

gym sounds awesome mate would love to see those dumbells ha.

glad ure getting some training in pal.


----------



## Gumball

pretty sure the guy who won the hercules show is a personal trainer there?


----------



## XJPX

Ye gumball-his name is Lee spencer, his trophies where in the gym.


----------



## Littleluke

XJPX said:


> trained today...did chest and bis in end...trained in ripped gym, harlow....was an awesome awesome gym, kitted out with sum quality hammer strength gear...dumbells upto 120kg haha!!! never seen any tht big befor...sum big boys in ther too.
> 
> incine barbell press 3x5
> 
> incline hammer strength 3x8
> 
> cable x over 2x12
> 
> flat hammer strength 2x12
> 
> preacher curl machine 4x8
> 
> cable curl 2x12
> 
> going to train legs tmo then will rest fri, then delts and tris on sat....
> 
> had sum nice comments today in tht gym so was plzed with tht seeing not trained much


Glad all is on the up mate. Your physique has come so far since joining the boards.. Really pleased for you mate..

As for Harlow.. I have a lot of family in Harlow! It's my roots!  lol.

I have a journal now mate which I'm beginning to get into again. Have a look, got some pics on the second to last page! Getting there ! slowly slowly!

Keep it up mate!


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, had a gd session today...trained back and hams in cheetahs...gf trained with me....she is a gymnast so is damn strong.

session was

wide chins 3x8

t bar row 3x10

narrow pulldowns 3x10

straight arm pulldowns 3x10

rear delt machine 3x10

lying ham curl 3x12

seated ham curl 3x12

standing ham curl 2x15

took a cuple pics after, am plzed considering been v ill and trained only a few times in the past 8 weeks since the brits....sitting at 100kgs at moment, only on gh/slin and looking forward to my cycle in a few weeks time as i intend to get upto 110kg


----------



## hilly

lookin good jordan back is looking hugeeeeee


----------



## Rick89

Looking huge mate and in decent condition still aswell.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What are you intending to use in the next cycle? 110kg is getting very big at your height mate.


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What are you intending to use in the next cycle? 110kg is getting very big at your height mate.


i kno mate...im startin to feel it at 100......gf counted las nit tht i went 18 seconds without breathing during sleep then snorted and started breathing again :s ...i only get this once im heavier....bit worried how il be at 110.

cycle is going to be test/deca/anadrol for first half then switch to test/tren e/injectable dbol for second half


----------



## XJPX

trained chest n bis today, gd sess....

incline barbell press 3x5

decline babrell 3x8

pec dec 3x15

incline hammer press 2x15

preacher curl 3x12

cable curl 2x12

took sum front pics to show where i am for befor i start my cycle....


----------



## Guest

Look big full and thick mate, gona explode on cycle!


----------



## sphinx121

XJPX said:


> i kno mate...im startin to feel it at 100......gf counted las nit tht i went 18 seconds without breathing during sleep then snorted and started breathing again :s ...i only get this once im heavier....bit worried how il be at 110.
> 
> cycle is going to be test/deca/anadrol for first half then switch to test/tren e/injectable dbol for second half


What sort of time scales are you looking at for the cycle and could you explain your reasoning for swaping from deca to tren mid-cycle?


----------



## hilly

Mate did i tell you i hate you, you look awesome.


----------



## XJPX

cheers for the compliments guys  ...gonna hopefulli bring sum freakiness once im into my cycle  ...so excited for it...

sphinx...looking at 7-8 weeks on deca then same time on tren...reason for the switch is to allow body to carry on responding to the strong anabolic as after 8-10 weeks of deca gains will slow...the switch to tren will allow for a continue in gains


----------



## XJPX

merry xmas everyone  , im off skiing tmo in bulgaria for a week so wont b posting....hopefuli bring back some goodies from sum bulgarian pharmacies haha


----------



## sphinx121

Thanks for the reply mate, sounds a good cycle. hope you had a good xmas day and enjoy the snow! off skiing myself tuesday and cant wait..


----------



## XJPX

hey ppls, jus got bk from bulgaria, gd holiday and skiing was very cool, thankfully didnt fall once so no injuries  .... didnt like bulgaria much as a place tho...especially Sofia...there was a few nice buildings/churches that where stunning but the rest of the city was an absolute DUMP!! plusss none of the pharmacies where OTC.... :s ... cudnt even get tamoxifen without a script lol. just got on the scales and only dropped 3 pounds which im mega happy about as skiing killed me CV wise lol!!!...i was fooked after every run and quads where on fire haha

i trained twice when i was out there...trained back and bis and then chest/delts/tris, both reali gd sessions in this dingy little hardcore gym....strength was gd....narrow grip pressed 160 for an easy 8 which was nice, will hav to start videoing my liftas when i go back on cycle as im gonna smash all my pbs  .... training legs tmo in cheetahs... cycle starts within the next week or so...just sorting a few last things interms of diet/exact doses/peptides etc


----------



## XJPX

legs today, banging session so plzed

squats 3x5

leg press 3x10

leg extrensions 3x12

seated hammy curl superset stiff legged deads 3x12

lying hammy curl 3x12

seated calf raise 6x12

hack squat 1x15 ( went heavy but dogged out 15 reps, last 5 reps took 5 seconds between each rep lol.....foooooked!!)

hit holland and barret and stocked up on the sporuted grain bread and manuka honey  .....

gh was 4iu befor brekki and will hav 4iu tonit befor bed.....rest day tmo n will hit delts/tris tue then back n hams thurs.


----------



## hilly

looks good mate, the manuka honey is great i have it with my oats every day however they do sting you for it.


----------



## XJPX

Flex Factor said:


> Hi mate, do you feel it is more beneficial to split the 8ius as opposed to taking the full 8ius before bed at night? What is your reasoning for this?
> 
> Cheers.


its a popular idea over on the american boards...idea being that keeps ur gh levels elevated for a constant period throughout the day opposed to just the 12 hours following a shot befor they then start to decline again...when i go back on cycle i will be upping gh to 16 iu 3x per week, the 16 iu will be split into 5iu pre brekki, 5iu pwo, 6iu prebed


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> looks good mate, the manuka honey is great i have it with my oats every day however they do sting you for it.


i kno mate, spec if u get the stuff tht has a higher rating, is a killer on the price lol


----------



## LittleChris

You feeling better now then? Must have been a frustating couple of weeks!

What shows have you got lined up for this year? Aiming for Hercules myself, figured if I keep putting it off each year will never get around to it.


----------



## XJPX

Ye I'm feelin ok now cheers mate, I'd say not totally 100 percent tho still but I'm gd enuff to train hard, I'm not sur on shows yet  ...we will see  , haha gdgd!! No backing out then now uv sed ur doing it


----------



## XJPX

gd session today...trained back/bis/rear delts....going to be focusing greatly on traps/rear delts and biceps over next cycle as these are a weakness now compared to surrounding bodyparts ( overpowering side delts/tris/lats)

i will be going back on cycle on monday, will post details over the weekend of cycles final plans  , very excited as have been able to grow nicely recently so the added gear is gona work wonders


----------



## XJPX

Gainer said:


> You hold so much weight on your frame Jordan! Beast mate! Should be good to see results of this next cycle. keep up the good work mate


cheers buddy, shud b an interestin one the next cycle 

......turned into a push session today with my mate James who is competing this year in Juniors, gd session

decline mid grip 3x8-10

incline barbell 3x6-8

cable cross overs 3x10

high incline smith 3x8

cable front raise superset with shoulder press 3x8

side raise superset with pushdowns 3x10

rest tmo then legs again on fri....


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, gd day today...had my tattoo done today...5 hour sitting...sore as feck now lol...got another 5 hours to finish it off, looks awesome tho 

after tht went n saw daybreakers...gd film n then leg session just now.....

leg press 4x10

leg extension 4x10

seated hammy curl 3x10

lying hammy curl 3x10

stiff legged dead into shrug 3x10

seated calf raise 3x8

standing calf raise 3x12

prone curl 3x10

heavy shrug 2x8

so time to update finailly my plans for the next 6 months....Im going to be working with Gavin Kane...i know a lot of people like his methods and a few dnt, he has just been released from prison for gh dealing...i got in contact with him straight away and we have agreed to work together for the next 6 months....wwe agreed a goal in this time is a minimum 20pound increase in bodymass with as little fat gain as possible.

so the gear and peptide cycle for the first part of it is as follows:

Sustanon 1ml eod

Deca 600mg wk

Anadrol 50mg ed

Dbol 50mg ed

Peptides are done as follows:

MGF 200mcg upon waking with 8oz orange juice and 3iu humulin R

IGF with 3iu humulin R before training, 8oz juice

6iu hgh and 12iu Humalog pwo

Gavin has altered my training accordingly to address my weaknesses in my physique, these have been highlighted as calf mass, trap and rear delt developement and bicep peak.

il update trainin as i go, gear will start tmo... weighed in at 100kgs on the dot this morning which is 15.8 stone, so when this is all said and done i will be sitting over 17 stone at 5ft 7 still in shape going into comp prep...got some making up to do this year for 3rd place at the Brits...winning will be the only acceptable outcome in my mind


----------



## Jacko89

Mate this all sounds awesome! I hope it all goes to plan and of course i will be following. 17stone is huge mate and im sure you can and will do it. Good luck with it 

Pics of the tattoo?


----------



## hilly

as i said in txt jordan you are going to look very good mate as i no ull put hard work in.


----------



## Joshua

> ...IGF with 3iu humulin R before training, 8oz juice...


Jordan - What is your IGF1 dose?

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I know Gavin Likes to use anadrol and dbol together - I dont know many people who have tried this but I`m sure you`ll get freaky strong!

I would imagine you will gain weight fast on that stack with the orals kick starting it, and 20lb is possible after your break from AAS.

17 st at 5`7 at your age is a fantastic weight.

Good luck buddy


----------



## XJPX

cheers for the support guys, going to be an interesting next few months, in speaking to Gavin he has explained a lot of his ideas regarding gear, igf, mgf and slin protocols and im learning so much already....

jack the tattoo isnt finished, its pretty big covering my right bi/tri/whole of the front/middle/rear delt and going uponto my trap and onto my right lat lol....the outline has been done and the shading on the koi has been started but i wont put pics up until its done  ...the tattoist thts doing it is unreal....got it done in Angelic Hell tattoo parlour which is a bigtime Uk tattoo parlour, when its finished will of cost me 750quid but thts monies well spent wen u see the detail this guy creates  .

Josh will get back to u on igf dosage...i dnt kno it myself...i think it was acctidently left off the email i got from him.


----------



## ah24

I got my tattoo done in Angelic Hell too.....Brighton yeah??

Look forward to seeing it when it's finished! Good luck with the bulker mate


----------



## XJPX

Gainer said:


> 17 stone will be massive mate! Your gonna do really well! fingers crossed it all goes to plan!


Thanks buddy, it will all go to plan dnt worry, is only a stone and a bit to gain  , I'm bobbing around 15.8 and 15.10 at moment...so as soon as I'm back on I'll be straight over 16 stone then iv got til august to put on a stone  , will b easy peasy haha


----------



## Big Dawg

Hi mate, I've noticed you always manage to stay v lean in your off season. I know you put a lot of effort into getting your diet bang on most of the time but would you say your genetics allow you to stay fairly lean as well mate? Have you always been leanish? PS good luck with the off season plan, you'll be getting on for ridiculous hugeness by August lol!


----------



## hilly

yes i would say jordans genetics do allow him to stay lean. if i remember right the lad was eating almost 6000 cals during last summer while bulking, doing no cardio and still had abs.

One of the reasons i hate the lad  in the nicest way possible of course


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

It`s surprising what some people can eat and still remain lean. If the vast majority of your foods are void of sugar and sat fat it is much harder to get fat. I can comfortably eat 5,500 cals a day and stay sub 10%, if I then switch to 4,000 calories per day of whatever I want, the fat comes on!

If you start your diet at 240 Jordan, your stage weight is gonna be well up on last year? Wasnt you 12st 7lb at the Portsmoth qualifier in April 2009?


----------



## XJPX

Allastair...I have always been very very lean...I started tae kwon do and sunday rugby when I was 3 haha...iv got pics of wen I was 4/5 and I had abs from where we was made to do so many sit ups and press ups in taekwondo,I think its why my chest is my best bodypart and I always have abs lol...but like massive said diet is always bang on...I limit myself to only certain foods and I jus pick from them every 2hours to get in 50g protien 50g carbs 20g of fats...wen u put it like tht it makes diet v v simple, I think Gavin is going to put me on an isocalrific diet so calories from fats/protien/carbs r all equal...he said he will get it to me tonight unless the american football playoffs get good and then I'll have to wait til tmo haha....

Haha yupp hilly it was 6000 cals last summer leading into brits prep...8weeks of tht was gearless aswell as Paul took me off everythin  ...mum and dad are in gd shape so think hav been lucky with genetics...

Yupp massive I was 12 stone 7 at portsmouth and then at British I was 13 stone 7...so gained a stone of stage weight between the two, this year I shud b onstage a gd stone heavier again


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> .I limit myself to only certain foods and I jus pick from them every 2hours to get in 50g protien 50g carbs 20g of fats...wen u put it like tht it makes diet v v simple,


Almost makes it sound easy when you put it like that mate.


----------



## Big Dawg

Cheers for answering mate. I was actually checking out your south coast pics a while ago and being shocked at the difference between them and the british mate - esp noticeable in your arms, you must have added at least an inch to them in the months between the shows! Anyway with another lean stone on you'll be a beast mate - should go far. Which comp you shooting for this year?


----------



## XJPX

Dan said:


> Almost makes it sound easy when you put it like that mate.


thts cos it is easy mate...seriosuly jus try it.....limit protien to turkey/chicken/eggs/steak/fish, carbs to sweet spud, brown rice, sprouted grain bread and fruit, fats to cashews/eggs/fatty fish/red meat/udos oil.

then every 2 hours pick one from each little section and ur done


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Cheers for answering mate. I was actually checking out your south coast pics a while ago and being shocked at the difference between them and the british mate - esp noticeable in your arms, you must have added at least an inch to them in the months between the shows! Anyway with another lean stone on you'll be a beast mate - should go far. Which comp you shooting for this year?


thanks mate, im still undecided on comps, i want to do a few comps tho so once im in shape i will pick and choose which ones i want to do...may try a cuple other feds n see what happens


----------



## LittleChris

Interesting stuff. Do you suffer any issues with appetite on orals? How similar is Humulin R to Novorapid, slightly longer acting I guess?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Interesting stuff. Do you suffer any issues with appetite on orals? How similar is Humulin R to Novorapid, slightly longer acting I guess?


nope no appetite loss mate, my appetite rarely fluctuates, im constantly at a moderately hungry stage....i dnt hav truble eating meals every two hours,

humulin r acts verydifferently, peaks twice, once after 20mins and again at an hour and half...so works much slower. novorapid acts similarly to humalog which hits hard and fast.


----------



## Haimer

Jordan at what age did you start aas? Has it affected you in anyway? Not being negative just want to weigh up my options! Cracking physique by the way mate.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Jordan, has Gavin forwarded on your diet yet mate?

The key in this game to making the size gains Jordan has is the food side of things.

Lets be honest, taking gear and training is easy and the fun part 

The 6,000 calories and 8 meals per day isnt, and with the right genetics someone can go far.

I will follow this with interest as in the next few years I can see you as a legit heavyweight (U100kg) with the dedication you have. If you can add a stone of muscle each year between shows then that muscle will accumulate fast!


----------



## XJPX

Haimer said:


> Jordan at what age did you start aas? Has it affected you in anyway? Not being negative just want to weigh up my options! Cracking physique by the way mate.


i started when i was 19 mate once i got released from wasps, wanted to start when i was 18 but was gettin drug tested too often so wouldnt of got away with it. nope no effects at all....apart from being bigger and stronger :thumb: , i think mentally tht if sumone is a d!k-hed befor they take gear then they r gonna b an even bigger d!k-hed wen they do hav all those extra hormones in their body, but for the majority of normal people i think they r very few negative effects that gear has


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Jordan, has Gavin forwarded on your diet yet mate?
> 
> The key in this game to making the size gains Jordan has is the food side of things.
> 
> Lets be honest, taking gear and training is easy and the fun part
> 
> The 6,000 calories and 8 meals per day isnt, and with the right genetics someone can go far.
> 
> I will follow this with interest as in the next few years I can see you as a legit heavyweight (U100kg) with the dedication you have. If you can add a stone of muscle each year between shows then that muscle will accumulate fast!


thanks mate  , i will have the diet tonight, so once iv got it il put it straight up on here, from what i imagine its gonna be minimum 6000 cals....so if its isocalirific tht means 500g protien, 500g carbs and 230ish grams of fats....but we will see


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, the diet im following this week is actually sligtly lower in calories, is now around 4300 cals...so 700cals less...however these will be bumped up next week and the week after once we have assesed my bodies reaction to the diff style of diet.

neways nice first session on back on cycle...going to have to becareful as the strength is going to come fast!...so defo need to hold back these first two weeks....

incline barbell press 5/5/3/8/12 ...the heavy set i got 160kg for 3 and none of the reps stuck at all was nice and smooth...

incline dumbell press 3x8-12

cable cross overs superset with press ups 3x12

rope crunches 3x15

leg raise sit ups 3x20

diet has been cool today...noticed bit hungrier...i doubt the drop in calories will hurt the scales this week as being back on cycle will no doubt make me hold more water.


----------



## LittleChris

How do you rate GHRP and CJC combo? Have been reading on UKiron and a few other forums and it seems a good mix, but then how much of this is people believing the hype is difficult to determine. How did you rate it personally and how do they compare to the traditional GH/Slin combo?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> How do you rate GHRP and CJC combo? Have been reading on UKiron and a few other forums and it seems a good mix, but then how much of this is people believing the hype is difficult to determine. How did you rate it personally and how do they compare to the traditional GH/Slin combo?


i dunno to be honest mate, i was running gh alongside my ghrp/cjc so cudnt tell u which was doing what lol, i kno tht i was growing off cycle and my lifts didnt drop so whatever was doing that was cool lol. this time round im not using ghrp/cjc in my bulk....from the science i cant see why it wouldnt, ghrp obviously effects the pituatry but also effects the same mechanisms that control hunger, now seeing as u can realli feel the hunger...i dnt see why then it wouldnt be cuasing the pituatry to release GH......


----------



## hilly

practice gainer, jordan has been countin cals for everymeal all year if not longer like myself. once you get into the habbit its very easy.


----------



## XJPX

ye just practice mate, it all becomes routine and simple once u put ur mind to it


----------



## XJPX

great leg session today, squats where nicee, bar felt heavy on the shoulders but once was warm got into them good.

normal squats- 5/5/3- the 3 reps did 180 ass to grass...didnt stick at all, easy off the bottom, will up to 190 next week, once im over 200 il chuck sum vids up, will only take a cuple weeks for the test n deca to kick in and they will b there easy

wide squats-5/5/5

narrow squats-8/8/8

leg press-2x20

hammy curls 3x12

stiff legged deads 3x8

calfs: giant sets of weighted, non weighted, on the floor calf raise 9x12

rest tmo woop, another essay to right tmo however...fun fun lol


----------



## Jem

Yooohooo - Well I'm here  !

I have bog all contribution to make though except to say - I like a man that works his leggies to the max and boy do you love your squats :thumbup1:

Don't think I have seen pics of the legs J - assuming you have some belting quads though for some reason :cool2:

Hope all is good - sort that breathing issue out yet ? my ex suffered from sleep apnea because of his size - it's scary stuff for your girlie


----------



## XJPX

heloooooo Em, well here r a cuple pics of the legs a cuple weeks out from the brits  , they r gonna b much bigger and bader this year tho  , the sleep apnea is stil there  , the gf hasnt woken me up becos of it recently as i only stop breathig now for about 10 seconds instead of 20 lol :thumb: ...so i suppose thts progress lol


----------



## ares1

Happy new year bud, hope you had a nice christmas etc.

those pics are awesome mate, and to think youre legs were youre "weaker bodypart" before the brits prep....

luckily ive never suffered from sleep apnea, have a mate who had it really bad though and it started to affect him in quite a few ways because of the lack of decent sleep.

i did suffer from sleep terrors when on tren and that scared the hell out of my missus, she said i would be "screaming like i was being skinned alive" luckily i never remembered it in the morning  she grinds her teeth when she sleeps though which is a bit disturbing, the noise isnt pretty haha :lol:


----------



## hilly

how did you find the session jordan, was this ure first go at gavins leg workout?

Jems just a perv mate all she wants to see is ure pics


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> how did you find the session jordan, was this ure first go at gavins leg workout?
> 
> Jems just a perv mate all she wants to see is ure pics


Oi  I haven't seen yours yet so quit while you're ahead :lol:

Glad he was so compliant though

Cheers J 

On a serious note - woof ! great legs :thumb:

She must be missing out on sleep herself waiting for you to breathe though - I know I was like that ...


----------



## XJPX

im glad u liked those jem  ....

yee was a gd leg session hilly, 9 sets of squats was a fookin killer tho, was knakcered after them, gonna do the narrow squats on a smith cos cant do them on a barbell very well, felt more like a gd morning than a squat lol


----------



## ah24

Can you post up the diet yet dude?

Will be interesting to see how this isocalorific stuff works....had never heard of it until this thread.


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Can you post up the diet yet dude?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this isocalorific stuff works....had never heard of it until this thread.


 meal 1

120g oats 18 72 8 400

4 large eggs 30 0 24 400

250ml semi milk 8 12 5 120

meal 2

3 muscle milk 48 18 27 525

350ml semi milk 12 18 7.5 180

meal 3

225grams mince 45 0 22.5 400

65g rice (dry weight) 5 50 0 220

preworkout

250ml orangejuice 0 25 0 100

10grams bcaas 10 0 0 40

10grams glutamine 10 0 0 40

meal 4

16oz grape juice 0 72 0 288

2 nectar whey 50 0 0 200

10g creatine

10g glutamine 10 40

meal 5

225g mince 45 0 22 400

2 tortilla wraps 6 42 8 250

56g cheese 12 0 18 210

250ml semi milk 8 12 5 120

meal 6

3 muscle milk 48 18 27 525

350ml semi milk 12 18 7.5 180

1 tbsp flax 0 0 14 120

totals

378 382 195 4795


----------



## XJPX

ooo jus ha my mid week cheatmeal...went for it with the maccy ds...now feel so sluggish i want to sleep haha...now back to writing this Sh1t essay in for tmo


----------



## Jacko89

good man on the maccy d's. i had pizza+doughnuts as my cheat last night, was gooooooood.

i like the diet mate, doesnt seem like it would be a struggle to get all that in either, especially for you lol.


----------



## clarkey

Hi Jordan, diet looks good mate you gotta love muscle milk, I go through tons of the stuff got it dirt cheap when i went to the states, did you use it before the diet? also mate you having two cheat meals per week at the mo?

Have to meet up soon for that training session followed by post workout meal at the red hot buffet


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Hi Jordan, diet looks good mate you gotta love muscle milk, I go through tons of the stuff got it dirt cheap when i went to the states, did you use it before the diet? also mate you having two cheat meals per week at the mo?
> 
> Have to meet up soon for that training session followed by post workout meal at the red hot buffet


hello mate, nope never used the muscle milk befor this but they love it state side dont they, so wil soon see what all the hype is about haha, what r ur feelings on it?

ye 2 cheat meals a week although i think one of them im going to keep clean and just have a huge bump up in clean carbs and gd fats, il jsut smother peanut butter on rice cakes til i cant force another one down me haha 

a training sessions sounds great mate, iv got a load of work n sum exams in the next cuple weeks but once they r dun il pop over to notts ye?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Where is a good place for Muscle milk - isnt it quite expensive?

diet looks good mate

You gained any weight yet, the orals must be kicking in?


----------



## XJPX

I just hunted around the supplement sites,cheapdiscountsupplements they r 20quid...and yee up 3 pounds so far this week, probs be up 5 pounds for the week by sun morning


----------



## clarkey

XJPX said:


> hello mate, nope never used the muscle milk befor this but they love it state side dont they, so wil soon see what all the hype is about haha, what r ur feelings on it?
> 
> ye 2 cheat meals a week although i think one of them im going to keep clean and just have a huge bump up in clean carbs and gd fats, il jsut smother peanut butter on rice cakes til i cant force another one down me haha
> 
> a training sessions sounds great mate, iv got a load of work n sum exams in the next cuple weeks but once they r dun il pop over to notts ye?


I like muscle milk mate especially cake batter and cookies n cream tastes great mixed with oats alot of people dont like it because of the high calories but off season i think its fine and have always got on well with it.

Notts sounds good mate once you get ur exams out of the way, plenty of places we can grab some dirty food after:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

I'll try those flavours next time then, I just got a tub of choc/vanilla/strawberry to play it safe, will start experimenting with the flavours haha  .

Delts/tris tonit...gd session

Upright row into shoulder press 5/5/3- got 80kilos up reali easy, went for 100kg but was jus too hard to upright row lol

Side laterals superset arnold press 3X10

Narrow bench 3X12

Skulls 3X10

Pushdowns 3X8

Feel a bit headachy, going to get my blood pressur done tomorrow if I get a chance, I'm sur the dbol/oxy combo has elevated it. Back and bis tmo...

Looking forward to next week and seeing wat weights I can incline press and squat


----------



## hilly

get a blood pressure monitor tyou should already have one 

celery seed and hawthorn berry brought mine down when taking oxy's oal. give me a shout if you want the site


----------



## XJPX

Josh....his email is [email protected] ...drop him an email and say that Jordan gave u his email about working with him.

I trained back+bis yest...awesome session...feelin nice and strong...was 15 stone 13 pounds on schales...so up 5 pounds, one more pound to go til hitting the 16 stone mark 

Calories are going up next week, will post the diet changes tmo


----------



## XJPX

josh9987 said:


> also...are you not fairly young to be using insulin?
> 
> how are you finding the results from it?


and I am definatly not too young to be using anythin mate, ur average 21 year old is yes too young to be using gh/slin etc...however without meaning to come across as a d!k or arrogant im nt ur average 21 year old...i was one of the best bodybuilders in Britain last year and intend on being the best this year....sorry if tht comes accross as rude...i jus get this question a lot recently n its reali startin to p!ss me off lol....


----------



## Jem

Morning J

Journal fly-by 

- got your blood pressure done yet ?

Hope you've not been working too hard:tongue:

E x


----------



## LittleChris

Jordan, how are you splitting the orals? You using 5mg Dbol?

Interested to know whether Gavin suggests splitting both for the synergistic effetcs throhgout the day or one big dose in say the morning to stave off catabolism?


----------



## XJPX

josh9987 said:


> i know what your saying.
> 
> your deffo not average mate by a long way.
> 
> im similar age to you, been training 2years and look nothing like you.
> 
> what would your advice be on people wanting to use insulin mate?..how effective are you finding it>??
> 
> thanks


i rate insulin a lot, however i think it depends on someones body type if its to b effective or not, im fairly lucky in the sense tht i dnt get massively fat in off season despite quite a few calories, insulin allows me to push this to the absolute max..however is someone is predisposed to gaining fat very easily then insulin may not be the way for them and simply using it for the sake of it is going to end up turning sum ppl into fatties.

preworkout slin i feel great pumps during the session, postworkout slin is depatable topic but a lot have had great success with it.

my advice wud b if u r going to use it make sure u have a lot of carbs on u as hypo isnt fun, its hit me a cuple times pwo on my walk home from gym n scared the sh1T out of me lol

if u can get humulin id advise tht, it peakes twice but much slower than humalog and is easier to control than log which can be a bit unpredictable until ur used to slin.


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Jordan, how are you splitting the orals? You using 5mg Dbol?
> 
> Interested to know whether Gavin suggests splitting both for the synergistic effetcs throhgout the day or one big dose in say the morning to stave off catabolism?


hello mate, ye using the british dispensary 5mg pinks....not feeling as much off them in my calfs/lower back as blue hearts iv used in the past but cnt get them at mo  ...im splitting dose into morning eve...25mg dbol/25mg oxy each time....


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Morning J
> 
> Journal fly-by
> 
> - got your blood pressure done yet ?
> 
> Hope you've not been working too hard:tongue:
> 
> E x


hello helooo, , nope stil not got my blood pressur dun...i can guess tht it is elevated tho as i feel a bit funkies....il jus add in the needed supplements to bring it down.

iv had an easy weekend actually, work fri night killed me  , revision time starts tmo oooo the fun haha


----------



## XJPX

calories r up this week, adding in steak to brekki haha....

adding in 2 large bananas throughout day....

extra scoop of protien pwo and pwo carbs increasing slightly.....

total cals for the week are going to be 5600....

using prochem deca alongside norma deca now...alternating between the two....

on workout days sticking wid injectable dbol preworkout


----------



## XJPX

calories r up this week, adding in steak to brekki haha....

adding in 2 large bananas throughout day....

extra scoop of protien pwo and pwo carbs increasing slightly.....

total cals for the week are going to be 5600....

using prochem deca alongside norma deca now...alternating between the two....

on workout days sticking wid injectable dbol preworkout


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> calories r up this week, adding in steak to brekki haha....
> 
> adding in 2 large bananas throughout day....
> 
> extra scoop of protien pwo and pwo carbs increasing slightly.....
> 
> total cals for the week are going to be 5600....
> 
> using prochem deca alongside norma deca now...alternating between the two....
> 
> on workout days sticking wid injectable dbol preworkout


How do you find the injectable d-bol mate? What differences if any have you noticed from using tabs?


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> How do you find the injectable d-bol mate? What differences if any have you noticed from using tabs?


absolutely fook all haha.....but jus keeping it in ther for novelty reasons as never used inject dbol n everyone rants about it haha....

all u need is those damn blue heart dbols...they r insane....nuffin compares to them


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> absolutely fook all haha.....but jus keeping it in ther for novelty reasons as never used inject dbol n everyone rants about it haha....
> 
> all u need is those damn blue heart dbols...they r insane....nuffin compares to them


Lol fair enough.

Yeh i've heard about them blue hearts but never used them yet.


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Lol fair enough.
> 
> Yeh i've heard about them blue hearts but never used them yet.


Well send me sum if u can get sum haha....


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> Well send me sum if u can get sum haha....


I can get anything i want as long as its bio-chem lol...nothing else....just bio-chem!


----------



## XJPX

Biochem dnt do orals? Lol


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> Biochem dnt do orals? Lol


Yeh but not blue hearts


----------



## XJPX

Wat biochem orals u using?..how u rating them?

Chest+biceps dun...banginmg session...u kno wen everythin is kicking in wen the weights feel light in ur hands...doing 120kilo incline as a warm up set was a gd sign too 

Incline barbell 150X5, 160X3 then drop down sets til was fooked

Dips 3X8

Cable flies 3X12

High incline smith 3X10 (30 second rests)

Preacher curl 3X8

Reverse cable curl into normal cable curl 3X6/6

Lethargy is defo up wen out the gym aswell...not sur what's causin tht

Muscle milk is also too expensiv so will switch to a protien blend with udos oil+powdered oats insted...once my student loan has been blown on oxys n dbol it doesn't realli stretch to afford muscle milk aswell lol


----------



## Ak_88

Probably the best use of the student loan i've ever heard :lol:

Do you get on quite well with incline work? I seem to feel from it - not sure whether it's from long limbs and/or pants pec insertions but flat/decline work seems much better for me!


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Wat biochem orals u using?..how u rating them?
> 
> Chest+biceps dun...banginmg session...u kno wen everythin is kicking in wen the weights feel light in ur hands...doing 120kilo incline as a warm up set was a gd sign too
> 
> Incline barbell 150X5, 160X3 then drop down sets til was fooked
> 
> Dips 3X8
> 
> Cable flies 3X12
> 
> High incline smith 3X10 (30 second rests)
> 
> Preacher curl 3X8
> 
> Reverse cable curl into normal cable curl 3X6/6
> 
> Lethargy is defo up wen out the gym aswell...not sur what's causin tht
> 
> Muscle milk is also too expensiv so will switch to a protien blend with udos oil+powdered oats insted*...once my student loan has been blown on oxys n dbol it doesn't realli stretch to afford muscle milk aswell lo*l


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Better than spending it on alcohol though eh ....beery, pot bellied student or muscled hunk :confused1: not hard to pick betweent the two really...so yes a damned fine use of student loans ! Think you need a sugar mommy though J, slacking off there :cool2:


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Better than spending it on alcohol though eh ....beery, pot bellied student or muscled hunk :confused1: not hard to pick betweent the two really...so yes a damned fine use of student loans ! Think you need a sugar mommy though J, slacking off there :cool2:


Get your application in then Jem, closing date is 31st Jan :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Ak all I do is incline work mate, my delts and tris take over wen I flat bench, wen I decline I do feel it in my chest but no way near as much as inclines...for me they r king 

Haha and yess it is the finest use of a student loan ever!!...


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> Wat biochem orals u using?..how u rating them?
> 
> Chest+biceps dun...banginmg session...u kno wen everythin is kicking in wen the weights feel light in ur hands...doing 120kilo incline as a warm up set was a gd sign too
> 
> Incline barbell 150X5, 160X3 then drop down sets til was fooked
> 
> Dips 3X8
> 
> Cable flies 3X12
> 
> High incline smith 3X10 (30 second rests)
> 
> Preacher curl 3X8
> 
> Reverse cable curl into normal cable curl 3X6/6
> 
> Lethargy is defo up wen out the gym aswell...not sur what's causin tht
> 
> Muscle milk is also too expensiv so will switch to a protien blend with udos oil+powdered oats insted...once my student loan has been blown on oxys n dbol it doesn't realli stretch to afford muscle milk aswell lol


No bio-chem orals yet mate but will be using winny and halo soon, i will let you know. My mate did well off of them and he loves the d-bol. I used the oxys and blew up like i read i should but it was alot of water, also like i read it would be.


----------



## hilly

Jordan i really rate thet reflex fusion we were using have you still got some of that left??

Jem you old perv  only kiddin


----------



## XJPX

sounds gd jack...r there orals as cheap as their injectables?....

hilly iv got none left and cant get anymore at those prices  ...reflex wernt v happy bout what was doing haha....

im going to use myprotiens total protien....blend of whey isolate/concentrate/casien/egg whites....then top tht up with udos oil and powered oats


----------



## Jacko89

They are about the same


----------



## XJPX

Weight this morn was 16.1 stone...v happy indeed as do not look fat or bloated either...although I'm sure tht will cum soon haha

Legs tonit..squats where gd...200kgs for 3, went deep as usual..they didn't feel v gd tho..all 3 reps stuck hard at the bottom and where a battle to get up, third rep felt like half a squat/half a good morning lol.

Squats..5/5/3/8/8

Wide squats 5/8/8

Good mornings 8/8/8

Leg press 20/20/15/12

Hammy curl 3X12

Calf raise 3X12

Leg press calf ext 3X12

No appetite since gym...having shakes insted of whole meals...calories and macros the same as the whole meals...using eggs/oats/milk/udos oil/protien powder for the shakes


----------



## wannabehuge89

by the looks of it you were killing the squats mate


----------



## XJPX

wannabehuge89 said:


> by the looks of it you were killing the squats mate


Haha thanks mate, once I get upto 220 for 3 I'm gonna video them n wack it up on here. That and the 300+kg deadlift r the goals from this cycle


----------



## Ak_88

Top squatting J - any vids coming up for your big lifts?


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, gd session today...trained delts+tris with James (wannabehuge off here)...felt strong so was plzed...we pushed each other hard aswell...especially side laterals haha!

Shoulder press...110kgs for 3, then 5/10/10 lighter stuff

Upright row into press 5/5/5

Side laterals 8/12/15

Skulls 10/8/6....6reps was with 60kg with strict form

Lockoutpress 5/5/5...

Rope pushdowns...12/12

Weighed in at 16.2 pounds this morn, so up a pound this week....only 12 more pounds to go until 17 stone


----------



## wannabehuge89

haha enjoyed it mate, gd to get ur experience on board


----------



## XJPX

Took day off yday cos felt so burnt out from heavy lifting, went at it today tho n glad I rested cos got a pb rack pull....pulled 300kgs from below the knee for 1 and almost got a second  ...got a video so once its on utube I'll post the link  ....

Rack pulls: 3/5/10

Wide chins 3X8

Assisted chins: 3X8

Face pulls 3X12

Seated row: 3X15

Rear delt machine: 3X15

So shattered now...but 16.3 on schales this morn so up 9 pounds since bk on cycle...feelin gd but gettin tired from all the heavy triples.

Monday will go for a 170kg incline press for 3...will video that aswell and on wed a 220kg squat for 3  ...we will see how it goes....

After next week going to drop the weight on the bar down but replace with bands jus to change the resistance curve a little to mix things up  ...the way my lifts are going I'm gettin v temped into some powerlifting as still being 21 cud do ok


----------



## XJPX

Josh if u look at my sessions I tend to only do one heavy exercise per sessiion...the rest is higher volume work...I ensure tht I cover both bases with my training...heavy and then greater volume....muscles grow from maximal muscle fibre recruitment and then time under tension...have both of those stimuli in ur sessions n ur gonna grow 

And yes I follow gavins diet/training/gear...


----------



## LittleChris

Gavin Kane isn't his real name...


----------



## XJPX

Josh...Jeff is his real name, Gavin Kane is the pseudonym he posts under....they are the same person...I have put full body pics up a cuple weeks ago mate, flick back a few pages...ther r pics of front/rear double bi, then most muscular and side chest. I will put sum more up in a few more weeks once closer to the 17 stone mark 

And nop never herd of stc nutrition lol...tht sounded a lot like a plug for them aswell lol...


----------



## XJPX

I have my own place but wen am at home my dad knows exactly what I do, he has no problem with me keeping my stuff in the fridge...besides at the age of 21 who is to tell you what u can and can't do with ur body provided ur knowledgable and sensible...

Nope no gyno and actually dnt even look tht watery at moment either to b honest...jus look v full and a lot thicker.


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> I have my own place but wen am at home* my dad knows exactly what I do, he has no problem with me keeping my stuff in the fridge...besides at the age of 21 who is to tell you what u can and can't do with ur body provided ur knowledgable and sensible...*
> 
> Nope no gyno and actually dnt even look tht watery at moment either to b honest...jus look v full and a lot thicker.


x 2 for this. if you are responsible and understand enough to explain to parents they shoudl have no issue. especially once you pass 20 IMO.

strength is looking awesome mate. im not happy sat here el natural while ure full of gear only 1 week to go lol


----------



## XJPX

Great session today...strength is on the up again...170kg incline press for 2 quality reps...I'm 90percent sure I cud of dogged out a 3rd rep but it wasn't worth it cos wud of been a sh!tty slow rep....I didn't video the lift cos I cnt get the rack pull vid off my blackberry onto the pc!!!...it isn't recognised by windows media player :s .... I will video them properly on a camera soon. I will wait til I get 180 incline for 3 then video that  ...the goal for tmo is a 220squat for 2 or 3 but we will see how I feel. I trained again with James ( wannabehuge) and another mate.

Incline press: 170kg-2, 8/10/10 lighter stuff

Dips: 3X8

Cable flies: 3X12

High incline smith press: 3X8-10

Crunch machine: 4X10

Legs tmo, will add in traps and a bicep exercise at the end.

Calories r up..added in sum nuts+beef jerky...they r upto 6000 now so shud see another pound or so on the scales this week 

I had a little hunt for sum powerlifting comps to do...wud giv me sum real focus for my off season...which feds r un drug tested...defo want to do an u23 comp


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> I had a little hunt for sum powerlifting comps to do...wud giv me sum real focus for my off season...which feds r un drug tested...defo want to do an u23 comp


Your just showing off now :lol: Good luck if you do it mate, your a very strong guy you will do well.


----------



## Dig

XJPX said:


> Great session today...strength is on the up again...170kg incline press for 2 quality reps...I'm 90percent sure I cud of dogged out a 3rd rep but it wasn't worth it cos wud of been a sh!tty slow rep....I didn't video the lift cos I cnt get the rack pull vid off my blackberry onto the pc!!!...it isn't recognised by windows media player :s .... I will video them properly on a camera soon. I will wait til I get 180 incline for 3 then video that  ...the goal for tmo is a 220squat for 2 or 3 but we will see how I feel. I trained again with James ( wannabehuge) and another mate.
> 
> Incline press: 170kg-2, 8/10/10 lighter stuff
> 
> Dips: 3X8
> 
> Cable flies: 3X12
> 
> High incline smith press: 3X8-10
> 
> Crunch machine: 4X10
> 
> Legs tmo, will add in traps and a bicep exercise at the end.
> 
> Calories r up..added in sum nuts+beef jerky...they r upto 6000 now so shud see another pound or so on the scales this week
> 
> I had a little hunt for sum powerlifting comps to do...wud giv me sum real focus for my off season...which feds r un drug tested...defo want to do an u23 comp


You should definately give a PL comp a go, as you say would give you something to focus on in the offseason and you are certainly strong.

BPC would be best fed for you, untested and a good atmosphere.

BTW have followed your journal right through, incredible physique especially at your age, really really impressive!! Being from loughborough do you ever train with Rich (uses username 'Metal' on here)?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Great session today...strength is on the up again...170kg incline press for 2 quality reps...I'm 90percent sure I cud of dogged out a 3rd rep but it wasn't worth it cos wud of been a sh!tty slow rep....I didn't video the lift cos I cnt get the rack pull vid off my blackberry onto the pc!!!...it isn't recognised by windows media player :s .... I will video them properly on a camera soon. I will wait til I get 180 incline for 3 then video that  ...the goal for tmo is a *220squat for 2 or 3* but we will see how I feel. I trained again with James ( wannabehuge) and another mate.
> 
> Incline press: 170kg-2, 8/10/10 lighter stuff
> 
> Dips: 3X8
> 
> Cable flies: 3X12
> 
> High incline smith press: 3X8-10
> 
> Crunch machine: 4X10
> 
> Legs tmo, will add in traps and a bicep exercise at the end.
> 
> Calories r up..added in sum nuts+beef jerky...they r upto 6000 now so shud see another pound or so on the scales this week
> 
> I had a little hunt for sum powerlifting comps to do...wud giv me sum real focus for my off season...which feds r un drug tested...defo want to do an u23 comp


hmm.... thought you would squat more then that buddy? with an incline press like that i tought more like 280k squat 2 or 3


----------



## dmcc

big_jim_87 said:


> hmm.... thought you would squat more then that buddy? with an incline press like that i tought more like 280k squat 2 or 3


Exactly how does an incline press correlate to strength on a leg exercise?


----------



## big_jim_87

dmcc said:


> Exactly how does an incline press correlate to strength on a leg exercise?


it dont but if you are well proportioned in strength i thought legs would be stronger?


----------



## dmcc

Not necessarily. I have a very strong deadlift and a decent squat but my bench sucks in comparison. Power is not dependent on size alone, it's also recruitment.


----------



## big_jim_87

dmcc said:


> Not necessarily. I have a very strong deadlift and a decent squat but my bench sucks in comparison. Power is not dependent on size alone, it's also recruitment.


ok but deads and squat ar usualy the big kg's then bench? if i could bench more then i could squat i would think thats a bit wrong? or is it just me?


----------



## dmcc

No that is right but you have to take into account biomechanics and the fact that some people are better suited to some exercises. Jordan has a very strong bench but I imagine that a good bit of that power comes from his big triceps. Also, the difference that allowing the bar to bounce on bench can make really is surprising.


----------



## big_jim_87

dmcc said:


> No that is right but you have to take into account biomechanics and the fact that some people are better suited to some exercises. Jordan has a very strong bench but I imagine that a good bit of that power comes from his big triceps. Also, the difference that allowing the bar to bounce on bench can make really is surprising.


not sure what you are getting at? he has bad form?

anyway like you said some ppl are better at other things my thing is the squat but my best squat is 110k heavyer then my best incline press and 5 more reps this is just me but thought otheres would be similar?


----------



## Ak_88

As Darren says it's very dependant on your biomechanics.

Long or short torso, arms, legs, muscle insertions relative to prime movers etc, all big influences.

Jordan - how long do you think it'd take you to nail 'real' powerlifters form? I.e working at a good paused/arched bench, finding your ideal squat position (stance & bar). You're a strong fcker but suiting your mechanics rather than training muscles could see you add even more on the bar.


----------



## XJPX

Dig said:


> You should definately give a PL comp a go, as you say would give you something to focus on in the offseason and you are certainly strong.
> 
> BPC would be best fed for you, untested and a good atmosphere.
> 
> BTW have followed your journal right through, incredible physique especially at your age, really really impressive!! Being from loughborough do you ever train with Rich (uses username 'Metal' on here)?


rich and i are good mates, he will often spot me on my bigger lifts...im also more comfortable when he spots me aswell as he is the strongest guy i know but we dnt actually train together.


----------



## XJPX

big jim im not sure why my squat is slightly behind my deadlift and my bench, i did however squat 230kgs today though which was pleased with....

i hav vids of the 180 and the 210 squats but i didnt press record on the 230 by accident..mega annoyed...but u can see i hav no problem on the 210 at all 

DIG i will look into BPC...if it correlates with my off season then il defo give it a go....

Ak im not sure how long it would take me to nail powerlidters technique and to b honest i wont really be trying as all i want is to beat my lifts each week the way i do them at moment 

newways vids for the 180 n 210....











im going to do a 320 rack pull this week which il video on my camera and wack up end of the week


----------



## Jacko89

Mate those lifts are awesome! You make them both look easy, i think you had another one on the 210 in you :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Nice J !


----------



## XJPX

Cheers jacko...ye I defo had another in me on the 210...but I only wanted to do a single in warm up for the 230...v annoyed tht camera wasn't on...I'll make sur its on next time n I'll do 240 insted hgaha 

Oooo and darren I defo dnt let the bar bounce off my chest, I lift with gd technique as can see from my squats...wen I wack my bench vids up ull see I am v controlled at bottom of my bench ( v scared of pec tears lol )...plus on my last 170kg incline for 2 Rich was watchin me do it...he will vouch tht I dnt bounce


----------



## Jacko89

I'll be waiting...as always :lol:

Hows the cycle going so far mate? How much weight are you up?


----------



## Jem

josh9987 said:


> jordan..where do you get your udos oil from?


Why don't you go to H&B or Google it mate, he's not the 118 man you know  ?


----------



## hilly

cracking stuff their mate ure form was v good IMO. lookin very thick to bro


----------



## Big Dawg

What's powerbase like to train at mate? When I looked round lboro once for an open day it looked freakin immense! Do you get classed as an elite athlete, what with competing in your sport etc?


----------



## Joshua

AlasTTTair said:


> What's powerbase like to train at mate? When I looked round lboro once for an open day it looked freakin immense! Do you get classed as an elite athlete, what with competing in your sport etc?


The base was one of my favourite gyms - all the kit you needed, plenty of lifting platforms and some neat bits of cardio kit for something a bit different. I don't know if they still have it but there was a canoe simulator for cardio which was a bit of a variation from the usual rowing.

Another thing I loved about the place was the gym staff tended to be postgrads who really knew about their sports physiology stuff.

J


----------



## XJPX

Allastair, I like training in base a lot...the main thing I like the most are the lifting platforms...having that much space to do and heavy squating/deadlifting is awesome...also all the bars and weights are decent..much better than when lifting at my gym back home, however no elite access  ... The gym is being kitted out with hammer strength stuff very soon aswell...then it will b perfect...apart from annoying freshers gettin in the way lol


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Allastair, I like training in base a lot...the main thing I like the most are the lifting platforms...having that much space to do and heavy squating/deadlifting is awesome...also all the bars and weights are decent..much better than when lifting at my gym back home, however no elite access  ... The gym is being kitted out with hammer strength stuff very soon aswell...then it will b perfect...apart from annoying freshers gettin in the way lol


LOL yeah that's one thing I hate about uni gyms! Sucks that you don't get elite access mate, maybe if you make it into the IFBB before you graduate


----------



## XJPX

Haha well I graduate in a few months so that won't b happening lol 

Went out las nit to b social...iv been a recluse recently with gettin back into cycle and nailing diet and training...had a lot of comments which was nice...also a cuple of ppl enquiring about my health which is also a gd sign haha...u kno ur lookin bigger wen ppl think it cud b unhealthy wooop lol...neways the scales seem to b going insane...weighed in at 16.10 lol...so now only 4 pounds off from the 17 stone mark...obv I'm holding a lot of water...I'm v bloated now...I hav a pregnant look to me...my flatmate has named my stomach as he sed it looks like a puppies belly lol....stil hav abs tho and v little fat gain which I'm happy about. Will take pics next week as tht will be 1 month in. The goal of attaining 17 stone in 12 weeks looks like will be achieved in under half tht time lol...

I get my tattoo finished next week and going to see cirque de soliel in royal albert hall...will b a nice week as I hav been stressed with exams this week


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Haha well I graduate in a few months so that won't b happening lol
> 
> Went out las nit to b social...iv been a recluse recently with gettin back into cycle and nailing diet and training...had a lot of comments which was nice...also a cuple of ppl enquiring about my health which is also a gd sign haha...u kno ur lookin bigger wen ppl think it cud b unhealthy wooop lol...neways the scales seem to b going insane...weighed in at 16.10 lol...so now only 4 pounds off from the 17 stone mark...obv I'm holding a lot of water...I'm v bloated now...I hav a pregnant look to me...my flatmate has named my stomach as he sed it looks like a puppies belly lol....stil hav abs tho and v little fat gain which I'm happy about. Will take pics next week as tht will be 1 month in. The goal of attaining 17 stone in 12 weeks looks like will be achieved in under half tht time lol...
> 
> I get my tattoo finished next week and going to see cirque de soliel in royal albert hall...will b a nice week as I hav been stressed with exams this week


The wonders of anadrol haha :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Fat [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good going though mate your an insane gainer!

I'd love to see cirque du soleil it looks amazing on youtube and people i know that have seen it have said its just unbelievable. Hope you enjoy it buddy :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Cheers jacko...ye shud b gd...

Trained delts n tris...this was the first session in 3 weeks where I hav struggled, I'm starting to feel burnt out to b honest...I think iv gained weight too quick and am suffering for it a bit now...ppl would laugh if could hear me trying to breath whilst I type haha

Standing shoulder press: 110kgs for 5, then lighter stuff

Snatch pullthroughs: 3X12

Side laterals 3X12

V bar pushdowns: 3X8

Straight bar pushdowns: 3X12

Dips: 3X8

Clean and press: 2X12

I just want to go to bed now realli, will force feed my meals and lay in bed watchin tv for rest of night


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> *big jim im not sure why my squat is slightly behind my deadlift and my bench, i did however squat 230kgs today though which was pleased with....*
> 
> *i hav vids of the 180 and the 210 squats but i didnt press record on the 230 by accident..mega annoyed...but u can see i hav no problem on the 210 at all *
> 
> DIG i will look into BPC...if it correlates with my off season then il defo give it a go....
> 
> Ak im not sure how long it would take me to nail powerlidters technique and to b honest i wont really be trying as all i want is to beat my lifts each week the way i do them at moment
> 
> newways vids for the 180 n 210....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to do a 320 rack pull this week which il video on my camera and wack up end of the week


just to make sure mate that wasnt a dig at you at all was just realy impressed with the incline! and thought you would have a ridiculous squat.

good squat tho and your a bber not pl so realy who gives a sh1t lol what you do works buddy


----------



## XJPX

Big jim, no worries at all mate...I defo didn't take it as a dig dnt worry 

I kno I'm not a powerlifter so shouldn't get too caught up in numbers but the way I see it...strength is somewhat a reflection of size in that if your constantly beating your lifts and giving ur body enough calories...it has to grow...that's what I apply to all my compound movements.


----------



## LittleChris

Strong lifting. Nice little pair of Ottomix boots as well :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Back and bis today...showed tht I'm burnt out...cudnt even rackpull 270 for 1 wen it was ment to b an easy triple warm up set.

Next week will be a deload week...no freeweights and no low reps...all cables and machines and for 8-12reps...I'm going to be trainin in ripped next week in harlow and they hav sum quality hammer strength machines so I'll b using those 

I'll take pics next week aswell


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Big jim, no worries at all mate...I defo didn't take it as a dig dnt worry
> 
> I kno I'm not a powerlifter so shouldn't get too caught up in numbers but the way I see it...*strength is somewhat a reflection of size in that if your constantly beating your lifts and giving ur body enough calories...it has to grow...that's what I apply to all my compound movements*.


agree 100% buddy i try and keep this same principal to my compound moves only thing for me is if i keep the big ones 1st in work-out it gets a bit daunting going to the gym? i was geting to the point of dreading squats and deads, now i just lower the weight and go for a say 220k max out! or like today i just went for 200k squat max out. try to beat that next week but tbh i do what i feel like when i step in ther.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Back and bis today...showed tht I'm burnt out...cudnt even rackpull 270 for 1 wen it was ment to b an easy triple warm up set.
> 
> Next week will be a deload week...no freeweights and no low reps...all cables and machines and for 8-12reps...I'm going to be trainin in ripped next week in harlow and they hav sum quality hammer strength machines so I'll b using those
> 
> I'll take pics next week aswell


do you not vary your reps anyway? i go up and down almost every week


----------



## XJPX

Jim defo kno wat u mean...it can psych u out wen knowing gotta lift summin stoopidly heavy.

In terms of reps I vary thins other than my first lifts of the session...I keep them at low n heavy...3s n 5s mainly...then for secondary and tertiary movements the rep ranges will vary.

After next week though I think I'm going to have to vary my first lifts aswell as I am so burnt out after only 3-4 weeks...I dnt want to get ill/injured...so will alternate my reps from then onwards


----------



## XJPX

Feelin pretty run down now....sore throat etc...defo went too heavy and too hard in first 4 weeks of the cycle. Appetite has disapeared but keepinm on track with diet so there will b no loss on scales. Not sur if even worth doin sum light chest work tmo...may jus take the whole week off and just sleep n eat...will see how I feel tmo


----------



## LittleChris

Hope this passes quickly, have been enjoying your progress of late


----------



## Haimer

Hope you feel better soon taking right approach with plenty of rest.

You are a very knowledgable lad Jordan, whilst I am sure you read a lot on the Internet, could you recommend a few books? Any that you think are full of information etc?


----------



## clarkey

Jordan I def think a few days off will do you the world of good mate and give your body time to rest and grow, no point smashing the gym again when your body is crying out for rest. I follow HIT training and recently felt the same mate and stupidy carried on training and did me no good what so ever.

In answer to your pm yep it will be a case of muscle milk


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, iv decided to totally take the next few days off...feel fukin battered!...no point jus makin myself worse...plus iv gained so quik on the scales I can afford to stall for a week  .

Haimer...I do all my reading online mate...plus then I do sport science so certain things I will use medical journals to read up extras on...wen I'm ment to b revisin in library I tend to get distracted by journal hunting for stuff on gear haha 

Tattoo being finished tmo...can't wait!! Gonna look so awesome...jus gotta b ready for another 6 hour sitting cos man it wears u down being under the needle for tht long...no change in calories this week. Goal will be to ensure I'm still 16.12 by end of week and then push thru to 17 by the following week


----------



## Haimer

Smart decision about resting but I would expect no less from you.

Ah cheers mate. We going to get to see a pic of the tat tomorrow?


----------



## XJPX

Haimer said:


> Smart decision about resting but I would expect no less from you.
> 
> Ah cheers mate. We going to get to see a pic of the tat tomorrow?


ye mate il take one in the shop when its finished


----------



## XJPX

pretty annoyed...tatt cudnt be finsihed...was bleeding so much, tattoist cudnt get the detail he wanted so he stopped...sed tht in future i can only hav 2 hour sittings cos he isnt gonna fook up his work....so going bk to see him next weekend for another 2 hours lol....


----------



## hilly

dnt be annoyed mate better that than him plodding along and it looking ****e. will txt u in a bit.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> dnt be annoyed mate better that than him plodding along and it looking ****e. will txt u in a bit.


ye i knooo, just is frustrating having this unfinished on me...plus i wonder wat the cortisol response is to constantly getting tattoos...is essentially an open wound....never going to be good for muscle growth when the body is using protien to heal tht fooker lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

XJPX said:


> ye i knooo, just is frustrating having this unfinished on me...plus i wonder wat the cortisol response is to constantly getting tattoos...is essentially an open wound....never going to be good for muscle growth when the body is using protien to heal tht fooker lol


Up the dose to compensate...


----------



## XJPX

iv spent the past 3 days doing nuffin but eating and sleeping n am starting to feel bit btetter today...im sur by end of week will of shifted feelin rubbish....

and my tattoo....as can see stil a lot left to b finished  ...


----------



## hilly

arm and shoulder looks fcking massive lol, tat looks good also


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> arm and shoulder looks fcking massive lol, tat looks good also


cheers mate, i dnt hav signal in my house...will text u bk in a sec cos going to get d3 from holland n barret


----------



## Big Dawg

Looking huge mate - big watery b4stard lol! :lol:

Do you not get any bad sides from the oxy or dbol mate? I find my blood pressure shoots up so fast I have to stop them after a week due to the massive headaches.


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Looking huge mate - big watery b4stard lol! :lol:
> 
> Do you not get any bad sides from the oxy or dbol mate? I find my blood pressure shoots up so fast I have to stop them after a week due to the massive headaches.


my arms always have a watery look to them...rest of me is a bit drier 

ye headaches r pretty ****...hav one everyday at moment, but im jus sucking it up lol


----------



## Jacko89

Dude your MASSIVE! Very very jealous.

I like that tatt alot, nice one :thumb:


----------



## wannabehuge89

XJPX said:


> iv spent the past 3 days doing nuffin but eating and sleeping n am starting to feel bit btetter today...im sur by end of week will of shifted feelin rubbish....
> 
> and my tattoo....as can see stil a lot left to b finished  ...


good to hear you're feeling better mate, taking the week off was deffinately a good call on both our parts!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jim defo kno wat u mean...it can psych u out wen knowing gotta lift summin stoopidly heavy.
> 
> In terms of reps I vary thins other than my first lifts of the session...I keep them at low n heavy...3s n 5s mainly...then for secondary and tertiary movements the rep ranges will vary.
> 
> After next week though I think I'm going to have to vary my first lifts aswell as I am so burnt out after only 3-4 weeks...I dnt want to get ill/injured...so will alternate my reps from then onwards





XJPX said:


> Feelin pretty run down now....sore throat etc...defo went too heavy and too hard in first 4 weeks of the cycle. Appetite has disapeared but keepinm on track with diet so there will b no loss on scales. Not sur if even worth doin sum light chest work tmo...may jus take the whole week off and just sleep n eat...will see how I feel tmo


this is why i change it round a lot if i spend too many wks lifting 2-6 rep i feel like **** i like doing extensions 1st in a leg work out so i dnt have to go too heavy on squats if i do 4 sets plus a drop on extensions then squat i only get like 180k on the bar but feels like 10000000kg! just my way of justifying being a pussy and sh1ting out of heavy squats (plus my knees are sh1t)


----------



## Goose

Looking large mate, nice tat aswell.. do you still have the abs on show? as earlier you stated you would like to stay leanish on this bulk?

Will be running very similar meds to you very soon and being a similar age and weight, will be interesting to watch your progress.


----------



## XJPX

Goose said:


> Looking large mate, nice tat aswell.. do you still have the abs on show? as earlier you stated you would like to stay leanish on this bulk?
> 
> Will be running very similar meds to you very soon and being a similar age and weight, will be interesting to watch your progress.


cheers mate, yeah still have full abs and obliques, will put up full body pics next week...

weighed in at 17 stone 1 last night...looks like next goal will be 18 stone


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> cheers mate, yeah still have full abs and obliques, will put up full body pics next week...
> 
> weighed in at 17 stone 1 last night...looks like next goal will be 18 stone


Starting to get heavy as fcuk mate - good sh1t!


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> cheers mate, yeah still have full abs and obliques, will put up full body pics next week...
> 
> *weighed in at 17 stone 1 last night...looks like next goal will be 18 stone*


Its not about weight mate, Its how you look on stage and in mirror

I dont care about my weight, I just go by how I feel and what mirror tells me, Plus I have a few trusted ar5e lickers who always tell me how good im looking....

^^^^^^^^^^^^ What a load of fckin sh1t mate, Thats just what all pencil necks on here spout who cant get above 13.5st

Looking large, good luck on your journey to 18st

Come tonight I will be 17st 4lb ha ha:whistling:

(in morn prob 16st 10lb tho lmfao)


----------



## LittleChris

You feeling any better now?


----------



## XJPX

hahaha Joe tht cracked me up mate...i started my ghrp this morning just so i can reach 18 stone befor u haha 

went and saw cirque de soliel today...damn they do sum crazy sh!t...was so impressive...was sweating and breathing like a proper fat bastard whole way thru it tho...i think the person next to me was worried i was gonna fall off my chair any moment haha.

trained sum light back in ripped gym aswell once i got home...tooka rear double bi....my lat width seems to be dominated by how much thicker my waist is....but im plzed with arm n shoulder thickness...

eassy weekend...wil involving laying on the sofa and taking more ghrp than Joe haha 

gf is fed up of me now aswell as i am literally useless at this weight haha


----------



## ah24

Looking thick dude, keep it up!


----------



## sphinx121

Yea have thickened up nicely, cycles working its magic.. good luck getting to 18 stone!


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> hahaha Joe tht cracked me up mate...i started my ghrp *this morning just so i can reach 18 stone befor u haha*
> 
> eassy weekend...wil involving laying on the sofa and taking more ghrp than Joe haha


Your a bit late TBH mate

I was 18st 10lb about 10 years ago:lol: :lol:

It was however, NOT a good look for me:lol: :lol:

You may out GHRP me, But i wil most certainly out stella you


----------



## Big Dawg

Looking beastly bro! You're hammering the sh1t out of this bulk lol, good sh1t! I'll be surprised if you haven't added yet another stone of stage weight this time


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

You look thicker for sure - watery as fcuk though also, this is to be expected with the calorie and AAS intake.

Have you thought about taking some AI`s.. The excess water gain must be causing your breathing issues.


----------



## hilly

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You look thicker for sure - watery as fcuk though also, this is to be expected with the calorie and AAS intake.
> 
> Have you thought about taking some AI`s.. The excess water gain must be causing your breathing issues.


I think if he isnt getting any other badly related estro sides and can handle the water then taking an ai is a bad idea as it may restrict his gains a little.

I saw a pic of jordan today and he looks stupidly big altho it may be because the girl he was with had better abs than ive ever had and was tiny :thumb:

either way lookin large pal.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok i like water gains they make me stronger and i feel safer in the joints ect when lifting heavy but i have my limit to how watery i will get as it becomes hard to tel if im making gains or just adding water and when the water is high i finde it harder to tell if im just gaining fat?

it is how ever your off season so fuk it

i remember the 1st and only run of gh and slin with other bits n bobs i was so watery i was the but of every joke in the car on the way tho the british finals as my head was huge! lol (me massive and bbeweel went with another friend last yr) i would get pins and needles in my hands at night and when eating, i would struggle to put my socks on and would get out of breath going up the stairs the thing was i still had full abs and obliques so it wasnt fat. this is for me too much water lol on the plus side i felt full and almoste like i was pumped all day. not sure what this post has to do with anything lol.......... some thing about water retension?


----------



## XJPX

Things have been up n down over past few days guys...I threw up a cuple times...I'm doing this wierd thin in night where I foam at the mouth :s ...gettin socks on is defo impossible lol. Standing up too long hurts a lot lol...coughing up blood if I realli cough hard :s .... Any suggestions anyone  ...trip to the docs again lol?


----------



## Jem

Get to the Doctor's J x


----------



## Joshua

Check your blood pressure. What is it mate?

J


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Things have been up n down over past few days guys...I threw up a cuple times...I'm doing this wierd thin in night where I foam at the mouth :s ...gettin socks on is defo impossible lol. Standing up too long hurts a lot lol...coughing up blood if I realli cough hard :s .... Any suggestions anyone  ...trip to the docs again lol?


Fcuking hell mate, sounds pretty serious! What do you reckon this could be related to? The massive water retention maybe? See the doctors if you think they can do anything mate but it's your call - it might just sound worse than it is.


----------



## Jacko89

That all sounds nasty mate i'd go to the docs. Are you open with him about your gear use?

Hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'd go to the docs and have a check up

standing up + socks is an issue i've always had during a bulk


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Water retention is the issue for the socks and not being able to stand up properly.

I am sitting here at 230 and feel fine, not heavy at all really. When I go up to 235, only a 5lb increase, which is water weight, I feel sluggish, out of breath etc...

If you were to drop 7lb of water weight, you`d feel much better mate


----------



## XJPX

i know what i said sounds horrednous but i dnt actually FEEL all tht bad, im just doing sum odd thins, my throat feels v sore but i think thts from being sick so aggresively....i am going to speak to Gavin tonight and maybe think about dropping the orals as they woudl certainly be the cause of the water.....

i went out on sat night...here is a pic of me and my best mate.....

she is a sprinter...hence y in such gd shape...makes me feel like a fat mess lol


----------



## Big Dawg

She is fcuking beautiful mate! Wish I went to loughborough lol! I can't help thinking that you look a bit uncomfortable carrying all that weight somehow mate, but that's to be expected. How many weeks were you planning to stay on the orals?


----------



## dmcc

Jordan if you are coughing up blood GET TO THE HOSPITAL NOW please. Seriously. Don't risk your health.


----------



## LitLift

I'm constantly checking your journal and I'm impressed with the physique you have at such a young age. When I saw your pics a month or so ago (before you started your cycle) I thought "this guy looks great" (no ****!), when I saw your recent pics the first thing which came in to my mind was "ohh, he look very unhealthy..."...You are BIG and strong, but you look and feel very unhealthy, so is it worth it? Running db and A in at the same time it just stupid, the results you are getting are not worth the sides. If I were you I would drop the orals and replace it with deca, eq or even tren, nonetheless what GK thinks about it. When I was about the same age as you are now I've done stupid things and I feel very bad when I see these stupid things doing by someone else. Wish you the best, J


----------



## Big Dawg

LitLift said:


> I'm constantly checking your journal and I'm impressed with the physique you have at such a young age. When I saw your pics a month or so ago (before you started your cycle) I thought "this guy looks great" (no ****!), when I saw your recent pics the first thing which came in to my mind was "ohh, he look very unhealthy..."...You are BIG and strong, but you look and feel very unhealthy, so is it worth it? Running db and A in at the same time it just stupid, the results you are getting are not worth the sides. If I were you I would drop the orals and replace it with deca, eq or even tren, nonetheless what GK thinks about it. When I was about the same age as you are now I've done stupid things and I feel very bad when I see these stupid things doing by someone else. Wish you the best, J


Agree with this actually. I don't rate orals at all. The strength gains are great, but the gains are very watery and the sides are unbearable for me. He's running deca as well IIRC so it would just be a case of dropping the orals if he decided to.


----------



## Guest

LitLift said:


> I'm constantly checking your journal and I'm impressed with the physique you have at such a young age. When I saw your pics a month or so ago (before you started your cycle) I thought "this guy looks great" (no ****!), when I saw your recent pics the first thing which came in to my mind was "ohh, he look very unhealthy..."...You are BIG and strong, but you look and feel very unhealthy, so is it worth it? Running db and A in at the same time it just stupid, the results you are getting are not worth the sides. If I were you I would drop the orals and replace it with deca, eq or even tren, nonetheless what GK thinks about it. When I was about the same age as you are now I've done stupid things and I feel very bad when I see these stupid things doing by someone else. Wish you the best, J


x2


----------



## XJPX

Darren I think it was honestly because I threw up so aggresively last week and then this week...I have only coughed up blood in the hours following being sick...if it happens again this week I will go to the walk in center though I promise.

Thanks everyone else for their concern...is what I need to hear to be honest as its so easy to get caught up in wanting to pack on as much muscle as possible but its just coming too quick and I really not sure if I can handle the sides...its defo a toss up at the moment. I agree that in the past I have never rated orals, but again this cycle have been blinded by the results. Iv spoken to Gavin and just waiting for a reply...I personally would like to drop the orals...and bump the test up in its place.

The eternal dilemma with going to the doctors is their answer is never going to fit in with my overall goal which is to be the very best in this sport and unfortuneatly their will be times where I think ul have to feel like this to acheive that. Obv I'm not an idiot and dnt want to damage myself to an extent tht is beyond repair but if this is as far as the sides go...I can defo handle them for another cuple months if it means I bag sum trophies at the end of the year....do I just sound like an idiot or does anyone else share that mindset?


----------



## dmcc

Jordan I hear what you're saying and god knows you clearly have the potential - look at you FFS - but just don't let the sides get any worse.


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> Darren I think it was honestly because I threw up so aggresively last week and then this week...I have only coughed up blood in the hours following being sick...if it happens again this week I will go to the walk in center though I promise.
> 
> Thanks everyone else for their concern...is what I need to hear to be honest as its so easy to get caught up in wanting to pack on as much muscle as possible but its just coming too quick and I really can't handle the sides. I agree that in the past I have never rated orals, but again this cycle have been blinded by the results. Iv spoken to Gavin and just waiting for a reply...I personally would like to drop the orals...and bump the test up in its place.
> 
> The eternal dilemma with going to the doctors is their answer is never going to fit in with my overall goal which is to be the very best in this sport and unfortuneatly their will be times where I think ul have to feel like this to acheive that. Obv I'm not an idiot and dnt want to damage myself to an extent tht is beyond repair but if this is as far as the sides go...I can defo handle them for another cuple months if it means I bag sum trophies at the end of the year....do I just sound like an idiot or does anyone else share that mindset?


i have to praise your dedication but for a few trophies its not worth it at all mate if there is any chance your health may suffer.


----------



## Ak_88

It's a winning mindset J - nothing you should be ashamed of. People take risks, make sacrifices and so on in order to reach the goal in their mind. For want or worse nowadays it's quite alien to some people, those who are happy to go on, day in day out, doing enough to get by but not really getting anywhere.

Are the symptoms previously mentioned related to gear use? Maybe, or perhaps it's coincidental.

At the end of the day you're the only one who can decide where the line between risk and reward lies. Noone's right to judge your route of achieving your goal, something that IMO people within BB'ing circles has a certain stigma attached to it, be it eating 8 times a day, not going out on the **** every week, or using whatever PED's to get to your destination.

Is it worth it? Only you can decide


----------



## Joshua

I can understand how you are feeling Jordan. On one of my more silly cycles, I felt like death warmed up, walking more than 10m at a time would give me cramps and I would be dry vomiting feeling as if my airway was closing up. It did not feel good, yet everyone I knew said that I looked amazing, and because of the constant praise, I continued with the cycle till the end.

There are big differences between different sides though. Some are easily managed and contained, and some are not so IMO. High blood pressure is not a good thing IMHO, especially when there is bleeding from the nose or when coughing. The ease at which little blood vessels pop in the nose or airways could easily be replicated in the delicate vasculature of the brain, especially when the high blood pressure is combined with pushing yourself hard in the gym when squatting or similar. Pushing yourself hard is something I have no doubts that you do.

Take care,

J


----------



## Jem

Reps for that post AK - totally agree - Jordan is not daft or stupid - he is well researched and getting guidance where he needs it.

Telling him he is behaving stupidly is not necessary - that's your opinion Litlift.


----------



## hilly

LitLift said:


> I'm constantly checking your journal and I'm impressed with the physique you have at such a young age. When I saw your pics a month or so ago (before you started your cycle) I thought "this guy looks great" (no ****!), when I saw your recent pics the first thing which came in to my mind was "ohh, he look very unhealthy..."...You are BIG and strong, but you look and feel very unhealthy, so is it worth it? Running db and A in at the same time it just stupid, the results you are getting are not worth the sides. If I were you I would drop the orals and replace it with deca, eq or even tren, nonetheless what GK thinks about it. When I was about the same age as you are now I've done stupid things and I feel very bad when I see these stupid things doing by someone else. Wish you the best, J


Altho you have his best interests at heart i disagree that dropping both orals and increasing the deca is a solution.

I mean **** me suggesting he drop orals and adding tren to a stack that already includes around a gram of sust a week and 600mg deca will not ease up on his body 1 bit.

Unfortunatly if you speak to any body who has gained as much weight as jordan has done so quick and at the weight/height he is they will tell you what he is experiencing comes with the territory. Is it healthy no but jordan is trying to push the limits here and he knows the risks.

Now before you all say ure looking after his health i am very friendly with him outside of this and am always telling him to go for more regular check ups at the docs and take more risks.


----------



## Big Dawg

Ak_88 said:


> It's a winning mindset J - nothing you should be ashamed of. People take risks, make sacrifices and so on in order to reach the goal in their mind. For want or worse nowadays it's quite alien to some people, those who are happy to go on, day in day out, doing enough to get by but not really getting anywhere.
> 
> Are the symptoms previously mentioned related to gear use? Maybe, or perhaps it's coincidental.
> 
> At the end of the day you're the only one who can decide where the line between risk and reward lies. Noone's right to judge your route of achieving your goal, something that IMO people within BB'ing circles has a certain stigma attached to it, be it eating 8 times a day, not going out on the **** every week, or using whatever PED's to get to your destination.
> 
> Is it worth it? Only you can decide


I spent fcuking ages typing up a response and it crashed when I went to post it :cursing:

Anyway I said pretty much exactly the same thing, so...x2 lol


----------



## LittleChris

Every worthwhile accomplishment has a price tag attached to it. The question is always whether you are willing to pay the price to attain it - in hard work, sacrifice, patience, faith, and endurance.--John C. Maxwell


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Every worthwhile accomplishment has a price tag attached to it. The question is always whether you are willing to pay the price to attain it - in hard work, sacrifice, patience, faith, and endurance.--John C. Maxwell


excellent quote


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys for everyones input, does mean a lot knowing how supportive everyone is of each other on this board  ...its y I try to giv as much back to the board as I can 

After speakin to GK for the evening the plan for this week is to cut the orals in half and see how I respond, hopefulli I will drop sum water and feel generally a bit healthier...trainin wise I want to jus get a pump a cuple times this week so will aim to stik to tht. If I drop down to 16.7 I'll be happy then can build back upto 17 but a lot less watery  , I'm gettin blood pressure checked tomorrow...fingers crossed its not too far out of range otherwise the orals will hav to cum out totally.

Thanks again everyone  ...fingers crossed puttin myself thru the sh1t will be worth it in the end  ...all I can say tho is tht not every offseason will be dun like this lol...I won't b doing this again for a cuple years thts for sur ( he says now) lol


----------



## wannabehuge89

Hope you're feeling better soon big man, looking forward to training. will have to catch up soon


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> Cheers guys for everyones input, does mean a lot knowing how supportive everyone is of each other on this board  ...its y I try to giv as much back to the board as I can
> 
> After speakin to GK for the evening the plan for this week is to cut the orals in half and see how I respond, hopefulli I will drop sum water and feel generally a bit healthier...trainin wise I want to jus get a pump a cuple times this week so will aim to stik to tht. If I drop down to 16.7 I'll be happy then can build back upto 17 but a lot less watery  , I'm gettin blood pressure checked tomorrow...fingers crossed its not too far out of range otherwise the orals will hav to cum out totally.
> 
> Thanks again everyone  ...fingers crossed puttin myself thru the sh1t will be worth it in the end  ...all I can say tho is tht not every offseason will be dun like this lol...I won't b doing this again for a cuple years thts for sur ( he says now) lol


Good move Jordan. Even if the BP is way out of range, halving the orals may make a considerable difference given a little time, and bring it back within acceptable limits for you, so you may not even have to drop them completely.

I do not know if you calculate your dietary Na/K micronutrient intake as part of your diet calcs, but a small rise in dietary potassium will quite quickly bring blood pressure / volume down, in the mean time until the reduced oral dose does it's thing. Cheap, accessible ( potassium choride or potassium bicarb ) and without awkward questions at the med centre.

I am under no illusions that you are someone who pushes the boundaries in order to win - a typical "thanks for coming" attitude. Knowing when to pull back slightly when one has such strong focus takes great fortitude and presence of mind. Respect.

All the best,

J


----------



## LitLift

hilly said:


> Altho you have his best interests at heart i disagree that dropping both orals and increasing the deca is a solution.
> 
> I mean **** me suggesting he drop orals and adding tren to a stack that already includes around a gram of sust a week and 600mg deca will not ease up on his body 1 bit.
> 
> Unfortunatly if you speak to any body who has gained as much weight as jordan has done so quick and at the weight/height he is they will tell you what he is experiencing comes with the territory. Is it healthy no but jordan is trying to push the limits here and he knows the risks.
> 
> Now before you all say ure looking after his health i am very friendly with him outside of this and am always telling him to go for more regular check ups at the docs and take more risks.


Well, you don't get my point, hilly. IMO the problem is not what he should to add, but what he should to remove. Actually, I don't even remember his exact stack, the only thing that I remember is dball and A at the same time and if it's as you say on top of close to few g of test+deca it's just ridiculous IMO!

Big J - you don't have to listen to your doc, but you have to do you blood test, blood presure. If GK is true expert (which I don't think he really is) he must know what to do if for example your liver enzymes ast or alt is elevated or your blood presure is too high etc if he is able only to say do 3sets of that and few sets of this, just give such an agresive cycle without carrying about your health (espacially knowing that you are young and you need to stay as healthy as possible if you want continue bodybuilding for the next 10+ years) tells only how bad his competence is. Hire someone who really cares about you not only being as succesful a bodybuilder as quickly as possible, but also who cares about staying as healthy as possible. for ex. G Farah is true professional (but he charges 3500usd/year)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey jordan.

On my rebound this year i hit dbol @ 40mg, deca @ 400mg, test @ 750mg

cracking results and strength leaps week upon week, some lifts showed no signs of slowing down in progress. My size ballooned and i knew i could ride the crest of the wave for some while without thinking of coming down/off.

My sides, like yours were mass water retention despite adex intake... my shins would dip in an inch (no joke, one whole inch) where the sock elastic was.

Sometimes the sides would make me feel like absolute sh1t....some days i'd feel like superman lol.

You have time on your side, your size for your age is a major plus point but see it in the long term. I'm glad your dialling things down, hopefully the sides will do as well bud.

Like you, i want to achieve as much as possible but there is a line in the sand.

Long term health vs a cabinet full of plastic trophies.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Think you`d be better off lowering the orals - maybe run 50mg of one or the other...

So something like 1g test, 600mg deca and 50mg orals should be ample.


----------



## XJPX

ok maybe its just in my hed but i hav felt less sick today having only taken half my orals....throat is still sore though...

trained a light chest n bi session....fingers crossed i feel ok tmo so can do sum light legs on thurs/fri then another upper body session at weekend


----------



## Jacko89

Glad your feeling better mate, my throat is sore too atm but it's just from a cold. Hope you feel 100% soon


----------



## jw007

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Think you`d be better off lowering the orals - maybe run 50mg of one or the other...
> 
> So something like 1g test, 600mg deca and 50mg orals should be ample.


Dose for pussys


----------



## jw007

J

Im finding im gettimg a tremendous amount of water retention form ghrp

Altho its awesome sh1t< I will be droppng it a few days before i have to gout out publically PMSL

Perhaps thats adding to water trouble buddy


----------



## hilly

Strange joe altho i noticed some water retention from the ghrp i wouldnt say its anymore than what im holding from the hyge im running at the moment however i never went higher than 175mcg per shot 3 x per day.

Nowing you pal ure probs shoot 1000mcg 3 x per day lol.


----------



## XJPX

Joe I think its just a combining effect of all the **** lol...I defo feel a lot better since halving orals...weight has stayed the same ish...floating around 17 stone...

Throat is still sore...reali gettin quite fuked off with it....

Doing light leg session tonit...will consist of no squats, no proper leg press and mostly just leg extensions and calf raises haha....fun fun 

I dnt think I'm gonna be 90+percent again until end of next week...iv added in barley wheat grass powder in the hope it boosts my sh1t excuse for an immune system. I seriously think my T-cell count must be quite low...


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Joe I think its just a combining effect of all the **** lol...I defo feel a lot better since halving orals...weight has stayed the same ish...floating around 17 stone...
> 
> Throat is still sore...reali gettin quite fuked off with it....
> 
> Doing light leg session tonit...will consist of no squats, no proper leg press and mostly just leg extensions and calf raises haha....fun fun
> 
> I dnt think I'm gonna be 90+percent again until end of next week...iv added in barley wheat grass powder in the hope it boosts my sh1t excuse for an immune system. I seriously think my T-cell count must be quite low...


I feel bad for you mate, seems like you've been having a hard time with feeling run-down recently. I remember it took you a good number of weeks post-contest to get back into it. You know what to do though mate, just take it easy when you feel the need and hammer the fcuk out of it when you're able to! That's what you're doing now anyway so let's hope it eases up by next week and you can make some more solid progress! 18st here we come lol :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jordan i have always admired your focus and detication to win, but to be fair i think if the sides are this bad your health is not worth a trophy......

you are still suffering a sore throat, water retention maybe your body is battered from the training the diet and the drugs......from the sides you have had i cannot see your body being in a state where building muscle will be the priority....my opinion would be to drop the orals all together i am sure GK has the knowledge to do this yet still have you making progress......


----------



## Goose

jw007 said:


> J
> 
> Im finding im gettimg a tremendous amount of water retention form ghrp
> 
> Altho its awesome sh1t< I will be droppng it a few days before i have to gout out publically PMSL
> 
> Perhaps thats adding to water trouble buddy


 oh joy I have this to look forward to alongside all te other water rentention products lol


----------



## XJPX

Cheers again guys for chipping in....I rested again this evening in the hope of my throat being better tmo...doesn't look infected but defo feels v sore...I'm taking everythin I can supplement wise to boost my immune system. Another sign of me being low T-cell wise is my tattoo this time round is struggling to fully heal. Not really sure what to do as the doctor can't prescribe anythin to increase the bodies ability to regenerate damaged cells any quicker...studies show that moderate exercise helps...I suppose leg extensions and calf raises wud count as moderate exercise? Lol...


----------



## Joshua

Sleep and rest is quite good at helping the body recuperate too mate :whistling: .

Get well soon,

J


----------



## XJPX

Josh I'm a sleeping machine at the moment...literally every chance I get I will nap lol...I think thts also something to do with the lethargy I get...especially when taking humalog.

Neways I think I actually feel a bit better  ...weighed in still at 17 stone on the dot so am plzed. Sex drive is back up...not sur if this has somethin to do with my CNS picking back up or the dropping of anadrol...what's others sex drive like on drol?

I will be training v light gay leg session tonit...

Then back and tris on sunday all being well with the throat...the plan between now and then is still to sleep outrageous amounts  .


----------



## XJPX

Leg session turned out quite decent...pumps in quads where outrageous...the mgf/igf/slin combo gives insane pumps...it looks now though that my quads are starting to dominate my hmastrings...I need more thickness through my hammies to keep them balanced for this season...will hav to make sure that's addressed once I'm 100percent....throat has been a bit irritable since iv trained..hopefulli feel ok tomorrow...if it doesn't pick up I'll hav to get sum antibiotics I think


----------



## XJPX

Throat feels ok...will rest today though and wait until tmo to train. Cals r still at 6000...


----------



## hilly

fell asleep last night pal, txt u this morning.

for hams i find heavy ham curls first then sldl afterwards really hits mine. i prefer normally to use a barbell as once i get past the 55kg dumbells they get a bit big to do sldl with however this last week i used the 50's for higher reps and **** me i was achin till the wed/thurs so will be doing this from now on


----------



## XJPX

Cheers mate, I think heavier curls will hav to b encorporated....neways feelin ok today despite being banned from one of the local clubs las nit jus cos the door team there was feeling a bit brave...not plzed as worked with a few of them for a few years...clearly sum underlying hate I never knew about haha....

Will train back+delts tonit...trainim wid gf so will do it at her gym...always an interestin bunch of ppl tht train in ther :s haha.

Weight again was 17 stone bang on...defo feel better since halving orals...

Had a few ignorant comments be thrown my way past cuple days...lufbra is an odd place wen it comes to bitchyness...a lot of ppl jus exept fact tht I'm a competitive bodybuilder n dnt reali chat too much sh!t...the ppl tht annoy me r some of the athletes here tht r nuffin special and won't ever make GB..but feel the need to slag me off...there is one imparticular but she has been here for like 7 years n still acheived nuffin in her sport so I shud jus feel sorry for the little b!tch lol


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> Had a few ignorant comments be thrown my way past cuple days...lufbra is an odd place wen it comes to bitchyness...a lot of ppl jus exept fact tht I'm a competitive bodybuilder n dnt reali chat too much sh!t...the ppl tht annoy me r some of the athletes here tht r nuffin special and won't ever make GB..but feel the need to slag me off...there is one imparticular but she has been here for like 7 years n still acheived nuffin in her sport so I shud jus feel sorry for the little b!tch lol


As you get more successful (which will happen imo) you will get this more and more, for some reason British people lack the ability to encourage successful people and feel the need to attempt to bring them down.

Most of its just jealousy - just take it as a compliment bud, the only reaosn they say sh!t is because they know they don't have the ability/potential in their own chosen field.


----------



## LittleChris

In the words of T.I:

'People hate it when you're better than them... if they aint hating start worrying'


----------



## hilly

knowing a few door lads myself altho most are sound you do get some funny ones but this goes with all "groups"

Heavy curls are helping me mate as i find i their the only ham exercise you can go heavy on and not start using other muscles.

dnt worry about the ignorant mate life is full of them. The majority of it i come across lately is your every day folk that dont understand what its like to want to comit to doing something and making sacrifices to achieve a goal mainly because their only goals are to go out and get ****d/high etc all weekend.

I thought you would get less of this at lufbra however


----------



## XJPX

Ye I kno guys, I shud take it as a compliment really haha...just want to confront them and watch them try to explain their way out of it lol...such loosers its ridiculous.

Hilly lufbra is such a wierd envorinment mate...its so so bitchy...its also the most incestual place ever...everyone has pretty much slept with everyone and this makes thins awkward aswell lol...


----------



## hilly

lol ahh well atleast u no ure just sharing the same sti's


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> lol ahh well atleast u no ure just sharing the same sti's


Trust me I stay well away from the incestual circles lol...but I am also certain ther r sum nasty sti's being spread around a lot of GB athletes haha!


----------



## hilly

mate their are loadsa sti's been passed about everywere. i blame the girl to be honest. boys will be boys were dogs but girls should no better and keep them legs closed 

ill await the neg reps from the girls now haha


----------



## gunit

careful u dnt ruin ur physique mate by overdoing things to soon,,long way to go yet bud and ur only just out the jrs!!!

all the best


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> mate their are loadsa sti's been passed about everywere. i blame the girl to be honest. boys will be boys were dogs but girls should no better and keep them legs closed
> 
> ill await the neg reps from the girls now haha


Okie dokie - You asked for it ye cheeky fooker ! :tongue:


----------



## XJPX

Hello Gary, how are you mate? I kno I'm still young in all this...just want to try to make a serious impact in the next couple years in the open classes so just doing what has to be done...ish...haha  .

Trained back+tris tonit as planned...gd sess...banging pump...I think I pushed a little too hard tho n hav been coughin again this evening. Wil rest tmo and then do legs again on tue...lots of heavy curls and extensions to pre-fatigue then finish legs off with leg press I think 

I'm defo not a fan of all this Valentines day bollox either...I fell asleep after gym insted of going out for a meal...oh well!!! Its jus another day IMO lol


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> Ye I kno guys, I shud take it as a compliment really haha...just want to confront them and watch them try to explain their way out of it lol...such loosers its ridiculous.
> 
> Hilly lufbra is such a wierd envorinment mate...its so so bitchy...its also the most incestual place ever...everyone has pretty much slept with everyone and *this makes thins awkward aswell lol*...


Only if you care about it mate :whistling: . Part of the shallowness of some of the people there lets this happen IMO.



XJPX said:


> Hello Gary, how are you mate? *I kno I'm still young in all this*...just want to try to make a serious impact in the next couple years in the open classes so just doing what has to be done...ish...haha  ...


That is what is so inspirational about your situation mate. You seem to have your act in order really well and the years ahead.

Good stuff,

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Only if you care about it mate :whistling: . Part of the shallowness of some of the people there lets this happen IMO.
> 
> That is what is so inspirational about your situation mate. You seem to have your act in order really well and the years ahead.
> 
> Good stuff,
> 
> J


cheers J...hopefulli all this ballbusting will pay off

neways here are front on pics from 6 weeks into the cycle.....everythin is lookin a lot thicker and denser so am plzed...ish....want more muscle befor comp prep starts tho


----------



## GHS

Looking amazing Jordan.

WOW.


----------



## Guest

looking good aye, see what you mean about your arms looking watery than the rest too


----------



## GHS

Yeah your watery but that it part an parcel of bulking and cycling.

You are still lean, abbs are still through.

I think you look great mate.


----------



## Jacko89

Your a FREEEEEAK! Looking amazing mate. Bring on 18 stone


----------



## roy

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM...... looking good got to be said!!!


----------



## Dig

GHS said:


> Looking amazing Jordan.
> 
> WOW.


x2

Freak!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

shiws what hard work,dedication and pushing the boundries a little can do even if it does make u feel ****ty. ohh and good genetics u twxt


----------



## Big Dawg

Looking fcuking amazing mate! Hyoooooge!


----------



## Ripp3d

Great gains there JP...keep up the hard work! :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

hilly said:


> mate their are loadsa sti's been passed about everywere. i blame the girl to be honest. boys will be boys were dogs but girls should no better and keep them legs closed


LMAO - i have a very funny story about this, i will email you...

looking great in the new pics jordan :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for the compliments guys I appreciate them a lot....I however feel like **** again tonit...I'm going to see the doc this week...I wanna get sum blood work dun jus so I kno I'm not fcking myself in the ass from pushuing this hard


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add, you look healthier mate


----------



## Rudedog

Looking excellent mate


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Cheers for the compliments guys I appreciate them a lot....I however feel like **** again tonit...I'm going to see the doc this week...I wanna get sum blood work dun jus so I kno I'm not fcking myself in the ass from pushuing this hard


Does your doc know you use AAS mate? Is it on your medical record?


----------



## Jwhiley1

Dont worry about the comment mate, i get the same bul**** bitchy comments at my uni (except im not quite up to the BB standard you are!) let them try out BB training and then let them bitch!!

Great journal btw will be keeping track of it!

Keep ya head up and keep on with the great progress!!


----------



## Jwhiley1

"Had a few ignorant comments be thrown my way past cuple days...lufbra is an odd place wen it comes to bitchyness...a lot of ppl jus exept fact tht I'm a competitive bodybuilder n dnt reali chat too much sh!t...the ppl tht annoy me r some of the athletes here tht r nuffin special and won't ever make GB..but feel the need to slag me off...there is one imparticular but she has been here for like 7 years n still acheived nuffin in her sport so I shud jus feel sorry for the little b!tch lol"

*I meant this comment, still trying to workout how to use this site! *


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Does your doc know you use AAS mate? Is it on your medical record?


Hello mate, ye it is on my medical record...was only way I could justify getting a full range of blood tests done...they where pretty decent about it to b honest...I imagine some would b absolute assholes wen it comes to it


----------



## XJPX

Cheers again guys for all the kind words...fingers crossed I'll b able to bring summin unbeatable to the stage this year  ...still a long year ahead


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Hello mate, ye it is on my medical record...was only way I could justify getting a full range of blood tests done...they where pretty decent about it to b honest...I imagine some would b absolute assholes wen it comes to it


Any idea what the implications of that are mate? I only ask as I went to the docs when I got headaches from oxy and felt like I should be honest and tell her I was using. I asked if she could not mention AAS on my medical records but she said she'd have to ask the partners. I've since found out I can just go to the walk-in clinic and they keep everything completely confidential lol. I heard it can effect your life insurance or something if they find out you've taken AAS?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Any idea what the implications of that are mate? I only ask as I went to the docs when I got headaches from oxy and felt like I should be honest and tell her I was using. I asked if she could not mention AAS on my medical records but she said she'd have to ask the partners. I've since found out I can just go to the walk-in clinic and they keep everything completely confidential lol. I heard it can effect your life insurance or something if they find out you've taken AAS?


I'm not too sure what the implications would be to be honest...It never occured to me that there would be any due to their beinging no hard evidence to suggest any long term and irreversable side effects from AAS...plus the dose I mentioned was jus 250mg of sust...which is wat tis prescribed by doctors for HRT therapy...there's no way I can be victimised for taking something the medical profession deem as a healthy replacement to low test levels


----------



## XJPX

Right guys the orals hav now totally been dropped- jus hurting me too much

Fingers crossed won't drop much under 17 stone- I realli do want to feel healthier tho for the last 6 weeks or so of the cycle...


----------



## dmcc

Re the gear on your records - because of general ignorance (by which I mean lack of knowledge, not stupidity) it will have an effect on life insurance (possibly even mortgage) applications, and if an employer asks for access to your medical records.......


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Re the gear on your records - because of general ignorance (by which I mean lack of knowledge, not stupidity) it will have an effect on life insurance (possibly even mortgage) applications, and if an employer asks for access to your medical records.......


Ooo tht is not good to hear...anyway can get things wiped from medical records?

Being refused a mortgage due to use of aas...thts insane


----------



## dmcc

Nope - your record is your doctor's opinion, not a statement of fact. I don't believe you can have something removed, though you can challenge it.

As for the refusal issue... it's because people are thick. All they will see is "drug user", not the person in front of them.


----------



## Joshua

dmcc said:


> Nope - your record is your doctor's opinion, not a statement of fact. I don't believe you can have something removed, though you can challenge it.


+1

Getting things removed is possible in some very rare situations but this more to do with misunderstandings / errors and where that information could have an adverse effect on future care. Even then it is not easy, nor guaranteed.

Medical records are dealt with a bit differently than other data protection situations. IIRC there are even exemptions from certain opinions on the record from being disclosed to the subject ie if disclosure could jeopardise the health of the subject.

J


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, last night pushed me over the edge in terms of how much more of this I can take.

Threw up wat seemed to b the whole days worth of food and drink :s ....how is tht possible tht my body digested nothing all day???....anyone ever herd this befor?

Following the being sick had horrendous diarreah all night....was coughin blood and was in a lot of pain in my stomach.

I'm just layin in bed now and stil in a lot of pain. Iv decided I'm totally sacking this off now until I'm better...no more force feeding and am going to come off gear- everythin for the year is going to be put on hold until I'm 100percent better!


----------



## Guest

AlasTTTair said:


> Any idea what the implications of that are mate? I only ask as I went to the docs when I got headaches from oxy and felt like I should be honest and tell her I was using. I asked if she could not mention AAS on my medical records but she said she'd have to ask the partners. I've since found out I can just go to the walk-in clinic and they keep everything completely confidential lol.* I heard it can effect your life insurance or something if they find out you've taken AAS?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i belive that is true


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> Hey guys, last night pushed me over the edge in terms of how much more of this I can take.
> 
> Threw up wat seemed to b the whole days worth of food and drink :s ....how is tht possible tht my body digested nothing all day???....anyone ever herd this befor?
> 
> Following the being sick had horrendous diarreah all night....was coughin blood and was in a lot of pain in my stomach.
> 
> I'm just layin in bed now and stil in a lot of pain. Iv decided I'm totally sacking this off now until I'm better...no more force feeding and am going to come off gear- everythin for the year is going to be put on hold until I'm 100percent better!


Fuk dude...that's not good

Good decision to come off everything and have a bit of down time - fingers crossed everything gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Paul Amos

Mate, i follow your log quite alot, pretty much as a silent observer it has to be said but none the less i follow it as i find it quite interesting to see your training etc and i know one or two people from your gym. I`m glad you said you`ve got to the point where you`re saying enough`s enough. You say that you want to be as big and go as far as possible, i understand that i really do but FFS Jordan your a young and intelligent bloke with a decent sporting background, smell the coffee man and look at the bigger picture. BB is a lifestyle with competition being a by product of that IMO. There are more people in this country that play competitive marbles than are competitive BB`ers and the rewards from what you`re doing are non existent. You had a pleasing looking physique last year and in the years before that from pictures i`ve seen that you posted, and at your height now, you`re dead right what you`re saying, you look and feel awful mate, you know that yourself, i can smell your mindset from what i`ve read. Also how much stress do you reckon your putting your heart under mate, 5ft 5" over 17 stone, foaming at the mouth, can`t breath properly, bering sick etc etc. Seriously mate go back to being the bloke people look at and think christ he`s big and in good nick i`d like to look like that rather than, jesus christ whats happened to him. I might get slaughtered for saying this but too many people are doing ridiculous things under the pretence of "Oh it`s what you gotta do to be competitive" what a load of b*llox, and even if that is true, put it in the bin and take up something else. Look and feel like death all year round for 10 minutes on stage to collect a plastic trophy that won`t even get in your local rag, whats it all about? I`m all for pushing your limits and what not, i won the Overall at a BNBF Show last year and was top 3 in The Britain so i`m not an outsider who doesn`t know what i`m talking about cos i do, i know what it is to prep and diet and have to get proper shredded for competition because i`ve done it. Anyway thats my two pence mate, just popped in as i feel sad seeing what your potentially doing to yourself when you seem to have so much else going for you. Hope you feel better and start enjoying your training and how you look again soon mate. Take care

Paul


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> Hey guys, last night pushed me over the edge in terms of how much more of this I can take.
> 
> Threw up wat seemed to b the whole days worth of food and drink :s ....how is tht possible tht my body digested nothing all day???....anyone ever herd this befor?
> 
> Following the being sick had horrendous diarreah all night....was coughin blood and was in a lot of pain in my stomach.
> 
> I'm just layin in bed now and stil in a lot of pain. Iv decided I'm totally sacking this off now until I'm better...no more force feeding and am going to come off gear- everythin for the year is going to be put on hold until I'm 100percent better!


Body is defo saying no. You're doing the right thing mate, take some time off.


----------



## XJPX

Paul Amos said:


> Mate, i follow your log quite alot, pretty much as a silent observer it has to be said but none the less i follow it as i find it quite interesting to see your training etc and i know one or two people from your gym. I`m glad you said you`ve got to the point where you`re saying enough`s enough. You say that you want to be as big and go as far as possible, i understand that i really do but FFS Jordan your a young and intelligent bloke with a decent sporting background, smell the coffee man and look at the bigger picture. BB is a lifestyle with competition being a by product of that IMO. There are more people in this country that play competitive marbles than are competitive BB`ers and the rewards from what you`re doing are non existent. You had a pleasing looking physique last year and in the years before that from pictures i`ve seen that you posted, and at your height now, you`re dead right what you`re saying, you look and feel awful mate, you know that yourself, i can smell your mindset from what i`ve read. Also how much stress do you reckon your putting your heart under mate, 5ft 5" over 17 stone, foaming at the mouth, can`t breath properly, bering sick etc etc. Seriously mate go back to being the bloke people look at and think christ he`s big and in good nick i`d like to look like that rather than, jesus christ whats happened to him. I might get slaughtered for saying this but too many people are doing ridiculous things under the pretence of "Oh it`s what you gotta do to be competitive" what a load of b*llox, and even if that is true, put it in the bin and take up something else. Look and feel like death all year round for 10 minutes on stage to collect a plastic trophy that won`t even get in your local rag, whats it all about? I`m all for pushing your limits and what not, i won the Overall at a BNBF Show last year and was top 3 in The Britain so i`m not an outsider who doesn`t know what i`m talking about cos i do, i know what it is to prep and diet and have to get proper shredded for competition because i`ve done it. Anyway thats my two pence mate, just popped in as i feel sad seeing what your potentially doing to yourself when you seem to have so much else going for you. Hope you feel better and start enjoying your training and how you look again soon mate. Take care
> 
> Paul


Paul, thank you for taking the time to write that, it means a lot to me that people take the time and interest in what I'm trying to acheive. Last night was the wake up call I needed. I was laying in bed with the GF and she was crying cos I couldn't stand up to b sick...and it was just a 'look at me, what an absolute mess I am' moment.

Now I can't say that I won't be pushing to look like a freak....like I have said in previous posts I'm so competitive and need to feel I'm in with a shot at winning otherwise u may aswell b a spectator....I'm just going to go about it with a much much greater health concious approach.

What makes me most scared about this progression though is it was only 2 years ago I would make it easily through an 80min game with an england or wasps shirt on and now I can barely walk up the stairs :s ....what's going to happen in 5 years time even if I am super health consious


----------



## Guest

how much did you weigh at the british? i saw you at castle in winsor with paul s around two weeks before


----------



## XJPX

1russ100 said:


> how much did you weigh at the british? i saw you at castle in winsor with paul s around two weeks before


Hello mate, ye I remember. I weighed in at 83kgs the morning of the sunday show. This year I aimed to compete at 90kgs or so.


----------



## Guest

cool. glad to hear you have taken a bit of time off. the last thing anybody wants to hear of is long term damage to yourself.


----------



## nutnut

Hey JP, you seem like a really decent guy, I'm saddened to hear about the issues you've been facing.. I've followed your journal a lot and seen the youtube videos of your lifts etc, I hope you are on the road to recovery now and in the medium term come up with a healthy strategy to continue in the sport you love. Keep us all informed on how you are doing.


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> Paul, thank you for taking the time to write that, it means a lot to me that people take the time and interest in what I'm trying to acheive. Last night was the wake up call I needed. I was laying in bed with the GF and she was crying cos I couldn't stand up to b sick...and it was just a 'look at me, what an absolute mess I am' moment.
> 
> Now I can't say that I won't be pushing to look like a freak....like I have said in previous posts I'm so competitive and need to feel I'm in with a shot at winning otherwise u may aswell b a spectator....I'm just going to go about it with a much much greater health concious approach.
> 
> What makes me most scared about this progression though is it was only 2 years ago I would make it easily through an 80min game with an england or wasps shirt on and now I can barely walk up the stairs :s ....*what's going to happen in 5 years time even if I am super health consious*


I understand and agree with much of what you are saying, except for the bit I bolded. Work capacity can be regained given a bit of time with a conducive lifestyle. If you are super health concious for 5years you can have a great work capacity. You may feel rough at the moment, but that will pass.

Good luck Jordan. I wish you a swift recovery.

J


----------



## Paul Amos

XJPX said:


> Paul, thank you for taking the time to write that, it means a lot to me that people take the time and interest in what I'm trying to acheive. Last night was the wake up call I needed. I was laying in bed with the GF and she was crying cos I couldn't stand up to b sick...and it was just a 'look at me, what an absolute mess I am' moment.
> 
> Now I can't say that I won't be pushing to look like a freak....like I have said in previous posts I'm so competitive and need to feel I'm in with a shot at winning otherwise u may aswell b a spectator....I'm just going to go about it with a much much greater health concious approach.
> 
> *What makes me most scared about this progression though is it was only 2 years ago I would make it easily through an 80min game with an england or wasps shirt on and now I can barely walk up the stairs :s ....what's going to happen in 5 years time even if I am super health consious*


Thats exactly what i was getting at bud. Somebody that has played top level Rugby that was, and is a talented sportsman who can now hardly walk up the stairs in the name of "Bodybuilding Competition" What is that really all about? IMO BBing is just becoming more and more of a mess thesedays and young talented blokes are getting themselves in a mess for something that draws less of a crowd than a childs nativity play, and in the process costing themselves thousands of pounds. Especially someone with the obvious sporting talents in other areas that you have. Anyway mate, i`m sure you`ll figure it out and find the right balance and as i said actually start enjoying your training and feeling good again. Get well soon mate and good luck


----------



## hilly

you have just gaines alot of weight quick pal, you pushed the boat out, now its time to chill and pull it back a little.

get some of those things for blood pressure, stop force feeding and spend a few weeks recovering and deloading. once you feel better go at it again maybe a little slower this time ha.


----------



## big_jim_87

mate you will feel loads better when you drop a little more water lol socks will go on with ease


----------



## big_jim_87

id say moste weight gained is water?


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> id say moste weight gained is water?


i duno from pics jordan has posted and sent me i reckon he has gained some good muscle under their.


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> i duno from pics jordan has posted and sent me i reckon he has gained some good muscle under their.


yes of course he has but i think a lot of the weight is just water i know how he is feeling to some extent any way as i have balooned up in the past and have nose bleeds trouble breathing cant get up the stairs etc and it all go's away when the water is droped


----------



## HJL

Alot of those symptoms sound very nasty mate, id sh!t myself if i had any one of those problems. Ive said before i think its a bit sad how people "have" to go through this stuff to be #1. Your doing the right thing by taking some time to feel better, youve got enough years to add some more serious mass without killing yourself over it.


----------



## big_jim_87

HJL said:


> Alot of those symptoms sound very nasty mate, id sh!t myself if i had any one of those problems. Ive said before i think its a bit sad how people "have" to go through this stuff to be #1. Your doing the right thing by taking some time to feel better, youve got enough years to add some more serious mass without killing yourself over it.


i see what your saying but i have a lot of respect for jp as if your going to hit it hit it hard or not at all and he is fukin smashing it!


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> i see what your saying but i have a lot of respect for jp as if your going to hit it hit it hard or not at all and he is fukin smashing it!


totally agree


----------



## Jacko89

Jordan that sucks mate. Time off will do you really good, you know and we all know you can do this just a bit slower than what you wanted to :whistling: . Recover and go again buddy.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ares1

hey buddy, hope you get better soon.

J


----------



## 3752

i see alot of posts saying "yea go for it, smash it blah blah" sorry guys but i strongly disagree Jordan is very young and forcing your body to this extreme and getting so ill is not what bodybuilding is all about......

longevity in this sport is what makes champions and good physiques, smashing it as some might say is fine to a point but not being able to stand or walk a few paces is wrong......

Jordan i have answered your PM buddy.....


----------



## chrisj28

Hello jordan hope you get well soon bud


----------



## LittleChris

Hope things get better for you Jordan. Think of it as a learning experience I guess, and a good few posts from Paul there as well.

Take it easy for the next few days


----------



## dmcc

Take more than a few days.

Take as long as you need. Get 100% well, then get back to training. But please be sensible. Please.


----------



## Davo

Paul Amos said:


> Mate, i follow your log quite alot, pretty much as a silent observer it has to be said but none the less i follow it as i find it quite interesting to see your training etc and i know one or two people from your gym. I`m glad you said you`ve got to the point where you`re saying enough`s enough. You say that you want to be as big and go as far as possible, i understand that i really do but FFS Jordan your a young and intelligent bloke with a decent sporting background, smell the coffee man and look at the bigger picture. BB is a lifestyle with competition being a by product of that IMO. There are more people in this country that play competitive marbles than are competitive BB`ers and the rewards from what you`re doing are non existent. *You had a pleasing looking physique last year and in the years before that from pictures i`ve seen that you posted, and at your height now, you`re dead right what you`re saying, you look and feel awful mate, you know that yourself, i can smell your mindset from what i`ve read. Also how much stress do you reckon your putting your heart under mate, 5ft 5" over 17 stone, foaming at the mouth, can`t breath properly, bering sick etc etc. Seriously mate go back to being the bloke people look at and think christ he`s big and in good nick i`d like to look like that rather than, jesus christ whats happened to him.* I might get slaughtered for saying this but too many people are doing ridiculous things under the pretence of "Oh it`s what you gotta do to be competitive" what a load of b*llox, and even if that is true, put it in the bin and take up something else. Look and feel like death all year round for 10 minutes on stage to collect a plastic trophy that won`t even get in your local rag, whats it all about? I`m all for pushing your limits and what not, i won the Overall at a BNBF Show last year and was top 3 in The Britain so i`m not an outsider who doesn`t know what i`m talking about cos i do, i know what it is to prep and diet and have to get proper shredded for competition because i`ve done it. Anyway thats my two pence mate, just popped in as i feel sad seeing what your potentially doing to yourself when you seem to have so much else going for you. Hope you feel better and start enjoying your training and how you look again soon mate. Take care
> 
> Paul


He looks awful?? come off it. From the last 2 pics you look awesome Jordan.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> i see alot of posts saying "yea go for it, smash it blah blah" sorry guys but i strongly disagree Jordan is very young and forcing your body to this extreme and getting so ill is not what bodybuilding is all about......
> 
> longevity in this sport is what makes champions and good physiques, smashing it as some might say is fine to a point but not being able to stand or walk a few paces is wrong......
> 
> Jordan i have answered your PM buddy.....


i just meant i respect the attitude he has towards it and he is smashing it I'm not telling him to smash it just love the way he is! Health is more important obviously


----------



## Goose

I think Jordans done great to get where he is, and mate jsut give yourself some time to rest and muscle memory is a great thing so dont fret about losing anything..

It has really made me think about a lot of things jsut because of late I felt ****e due to gyno symptoms and im also planning on a running a big course in a few weeks time, now with you feeling how you have I am inclined to back off but then also thinking to just give it a go and see how I get on, as I will be running more gear than you have.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers again guys for all the support....few updates...gavin kane and I have gone our seperate ways over my situation...so that is that.

I spoke to Paul Scarb this evening who has given me some great advice which I'm v greatful for  ...will be following Pauls advice as it without a doubt has my health issues as the main priority.

I have a doc appointment on friday...so the plan for the next month is to get myself back on track. If I drop 2+ stone then so be it. Iv shown I have the genetics to pack on tht muscle...just need to do it in a healthier and more controlled fashion

I will post on friday what doc says...I imagine I'll be reffered to throat specialist again aswell as havin full bloodwork done.


----------



## Jem

Pleased to hear it too J


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers again guys for all the support....few updates...gavin kane and I have gone our seperate ways over my situation...so that is that.
> 
> I spoke to Paul Scarb this evening who has given me some great advice which I'm v greatful for  ...will be following Pauls advice as it without a doubt has my health issues as the main priority.
> 
> I have a doc appointment on friday...so the plan for the next month is to get myself back on track. If I drop 2+ stone then so be it. Iv shown I have the genetics to pack on tht muscle...just need to do it in a healthier and more controlled fashion
> 
> I will post on friday what doc says...I imagine I'll be reffered to throat specialist again aswell as havin full bloodwork done.


you drop all gear then?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> you drop all gear then?


No mate, gonna stay on just one shot of sust a week for the next 8 weeks or so....so just a cruise dose...will be way too harsh on my body to fight illness and recover test levels at same time....I'd prob end up a seriously depressed mess lol


----------



## big_jim_87

lol so aftr the cruise you gonna up the does?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol so aftr the cruise you gonna up the does?


Yup  ...I'm thinkin test/primo/anavar cycle....I kno it sounds mega girly/gay lol but I will grow off it so that's all that matters 

Anyone ran test/primo/var befor?....anythin to note about it?


----------



## Joshua

Glad to hear that you have a plan, and it sounds like a good one.

Var is very under-rated IMO, and has some cracking properties especially with slin. Tis certainly one of my faves, ideally when I have the money to get in a reasonable dosing level. I know a number of big lads in the states who are switching from the traditional popular stacks with heavy dose regimes to lighter doses in smarter combos for more steady and sustainable growth, with much easier and predictable recover when the androgens are switched off.

It sounds like a good move mate.

All the best,

J


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Yup  ...I'm thinkin test/primo/anavar cycle....I kno it sounds mega girly/gay lol but I will grow off it so that's all that matters
> 
> Anyone ran test/primo/var befor?....anythin to note about it?


no not me i would guess not as good as a test tren dbol cycle tho.

what kind of doses?


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Glad to hear that you have a plan, and it sounds like a good one.
> 
> Var is very under-rated IMO, and has some cracking properties especially with slin. Tis certainly one of my faves, ideally when I have the money to get in a reasonable dosing level. I know a number of big lads in the states who are switching from the traditional popular stacks with heavy dose regimes to lighter doses in smarter combos for more steady and sustainable growth, with much easier and predictable recover when the androgens are switched off.
> 
> It sounds like a good move mate.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Thanks mate...was my thinkin exactly that keeping the androgens out will certainly allow for nicer recover...and also make me somewhat more responsive to androgens during comp prep 

Just gotta get healthy first, then secondly find sum cash to afford primo and var in decent amounts, third hope my primo is real haha

Any thoughts on dosages...I was thinkin 600primo/week + 100var/day...? The cycle will realistically only last 7-8 weeks as will then want another break from gear befor comp prep.


----------



## big_jim_87

what comp you doing?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> what comp you doing?


No set comps mate...will start dieting in august...and see what I'm in condition fot really...will want to stay in condition til december...so whatever suits me I'll go for...hercules/stars of tomorrow/ NAC british...qualifier for NAC universe in germany...we will see.

I seriously need to sort myself out first tho...I'm gonna go on a serious health trip for a while now haha


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate...was my thinkin exactly that keeping the androgens out will certainly allow for nicer recover...and also make me somewhat more responsive to androgens during comp prep
> 
> Just gotta get healthy first, then secondly find sum cash to afford primo and var in decent amounts, third hope my primo is real haha
> 
> Any thoughts on dosages...I was thinkin 600primo/week + 100var/day...? The cycle will realistically only last 7-8 weeks as will then want another break from gear befor comp prep.


I like your thinking.

I suspect that the healthy side of things will come through fairly quickly tbh mate, once it clears out your system and things stabilise. I hope that you will keep us informed as to how the recovery goes.

Var/Primo is pricey stuff for sure. Unfortunately santa does not dish this out :sad:

100 on the var is a nice number IMO.

Will you be slinning it during that time?

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> I like your thinking.
> 
> I suspect that the healthy side of things will come through fairly quickly tbh mate, once it clears out your system and things stabilise. I hope that you will keep us informed as to how the recovery goes.
> 
> Var/Primo is pricey stuff for sure. Unfortunately santa does not dish this out :sad:
> 
> 100 on the var is a nice number IMO.
> 
> Will you be slinning it during that time?
> 
> J


I will definately be using slin  ... Iv never herd about a specific synergy between a particular AAS and slin...what's var's special benrfits?

Wat slin protocol would u consider to be best to maximise that synergy?


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> Cheers again guys for all the support....few updates...gavin kane and I have gone our seperate ways over my situation...so that is that.


Did he take a huff about it or did you just walk away?


----------



## XJPX

Dan said:


> Did he take a huff about it or did you just walk away?


No not at all, he wished me all the best and hoped my health recovered and if ever wanted sum advice to jus email....he is a V V nice guy...can't fault tht at all...jus his methods aren't for me I don't think.


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> No not at all, he wished me all the best and hoped my health recovered and if ever wanted sum advice to jus email....he is a V V nice guy...can't fault tht at all...jus his methods aren't for me I don't think.


oh right, i read it as if he wasnt happy with you not following what he said  :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Dan said:


> oh right, i read it as if he wasnt happy with you not following what he said  :thumbup1:


I dnt think he was happy- jus wasn't an ass about it lol- he is verry good with his words so always came across very well


----------



## Big Dawg

Fcukin hell guys can't you sleep lol? I keep waking up at 5 starving cos I'm dieting and everyone's already/ still up lol

Good decision there Jordan, hope you feel 100% soon. It's good that you've been able to test your limits but now you know where they are and backing off is defo the sensible thing to do. As cool as I'm sure it feels to be so big/ heavy you can barely walk up a flight of stairs I'm sure the novelty wears off soon. Obviously keep the main bbing goals in mind but a more sensible approach is obviously needed. Hard when you have an all or nothing attitude though as I know


----------



## 3752

Davo said:


> He looks awful?? come off it. From the last 2 pics you look awesome Jordan.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


no mate in the last pics JP did not look awesome and JP knows this



big_jim_87 said:


> i just meant i respect the attitude he has towards it and he is smashing it I'm not telling him to smash it just love the way he is! Health is more important obviously


i know mate it was not only your post....i wanted to mention this so anyone new to the game did not think this is what you need to go through to get big



XJPX said:


> Yup  ...I'm thinkin test/primo/anavar cycle....I kno it sounds mega girly/gay lol but I will grow off it so that's all that matters
> 
> Anyone ran test/primo/var befor?....anythin to note about it?


not gay at all mate i designed a cycle for a friend a few months back that was based around Anavar and One-Rip he grew more in that 6 week cycle than he had done in his previous high dose test cycles.....

your focus and dedication to building a physique worthy of winning titles is second to none buddy i am glad you have decided to look after your health at the moment believe me their is enough time to build quality muscle once you are better.......


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Fcukin hell guys can't you sleep lol? I keep waking up at 5 starving cos I'm dieting and everyone's already/ still up lol
> 
> Good decision there Jordan, hope you feel 100% soon. It's good that you've been able to test your limits but now you know where they are and backing off is defo the sensible thing to do. As cool as I'm sure it feels to be so big/ heavy you can barely walk up a flight of stairs I'm sure the novelty wears off soon. Obviously keep the main bbing goals in mind but a more sensible approach is obviously needed. Hard when you have an all or nothing attitude though as I know


Thanks buddy, I do feel better already and I'm sure as soon as my body starts droppin off this water I'm hgolding I'll b a lot lot better....weighed in at 16 12 so 2 pounds of it has gone lol...jus gotta get rid of the other 12 pounds or so lol!


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> no mate in the last pics JP did not look awesome and JP knows this
> 
> i know mate it was not only your post....i wanted to mention this so anyone new to the game did not think this is what you need to go through to get big
> 
> not gay at all mate i designed a cycle for a friend a few months back that was based around Anavar and One-Rip he grew more in that 6 week cycle than he had done in his previous high dose test cycles.....
> 
> your focus and dedication to building a physique worthy of winning titles is second to none buddy i am glad you have decided to look after your health at the moment believe me their is enough time to build quality muscle once you are better.......


Thanks mate  , like I said earlier I appreciate your advice so much, it totally has straightened my head up regarding all of this mess at the moment.

I remember you saying before that you really rate anavar...hopefully that cycle will suit me a lot more and I'll be much less inclined to be a big watery mess lol.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Here my take on all of this -

You competed back in October weighing 83kg (13st 1lb) and in 3 months (end Jan) you have blown up to 108kg (17st) - That is 25kg of weight and TBH may include 2-3kg of real muscle tissue if we are all honest. You have therefore gained a lot of water weight which can be seen in your photos - you do look big dont get me wrong, but you look/looked very puffy and ill. I know what its like being that watery - breathing is hard, energy is very low etc. On top of this you are force feeding 6000 + calories every day, even when your body refuses to digest it, hence being sick and feeling awful 24/7.

The stack you were running IMO will make you far too watery and has led to half these problems - test, deca, oxy, dbol, slin, peptides...

I think you are making the right decision buddy.... Take it easy for a month or so, keep eating a decent amount of food and check with the doctors everything health wise is ok... Full blood cell count, liver, kidneys, blood pressure etc.. I`m sure it will be.

Then start up again but run a course where you are not going to get as watery, bloated and sick again - as you have stated maybe test and tren or test and var.. There are many options. Include the peptides as these will aid your growth.

Get back up to 16st 7lb but much less bloated, you will feel a million times better, have more flexibility and have more energy, strength will be the same if not better, you wont be feeling sick 24/7 which is so counterproductive to you making long term gains.

If you start to diet at 16st 7lb come the summer, in decent nick, you will easily be 90kg on stage without a doubt but your off season will be much more comfortable and healthier.

Good luck!


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Here my take on all of this -
> 
> You competed back in October weighing 83kg (13st 1lb) and in 3 months (end Jan) you have blown up to 108kg (17st) - That is 25kg of weight and TBH may include 2-3kg of real muscle tissue if we are all honest. You have therefore gained a lot of water weight which can be seen in your photos - you do look big dont get me wrong, but you look/looked very puffy and ill. I know what its like being that watery - breathing is hard, energy is very low etc. On top of this you are force feeding 6000 + calories every day, even when your body refuses to digest it, hence being sick and feeling awful 24/7.
> 
> The stack you were running IMO will make you far too watery and has led to half these problems - test, deca, oxy, dbol, slin, peptides...
> 
> I think you are making the right decision buddy.... Take it easy for a month or so, keep eating a decent amount of food and check with the doctors everything health wise is ok... Full blood cell count, liver, kidneys, blood pressure etc.. I`m sure it will be.
> 
> Then start up again but run a course where you are not going to get as watery, bloated and sick again - as you have stated maybe test and tren or test and var.. There are many options. Include the peptides as these will aid your growth.
> 
> Get back up to 16st 7lb but much less bloated, you will feel a million times better, have more flexibility and have more energy, strength will be the same if not better, you wont be feeling sick 24/7 which is so counterproductive to you making long term gains.
> 
> If you start to diet at 16st 7lb come the summer, in decent nick, you will easily be 90kg on stage without a doubt but your off season will be much more comfortable and healthier.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for taking time to write that mate  , was a nice post 

Ur 100percent right on everythin. I kno max iv gained maybe 3-4 kilos of muscle MAXXX so ye literally everythin else is water...crazy to think the body can retain tht much.

I want to get bk down to 16 stone over next 2 weeks where I'll feel much more comfortable.

Ye the planned cycle will be test/primo/anavar....will stay off tren...I want to save tht til comp prep...one-rip is soooo gd!! So wil b waiting til 6 weeks out from stage time til I start tht 

Primo has pretty much no side effects at all, iv spent this morning hunting around for some pharma grade stuff- is jus priceyyy lol. vars androgenic rating is mega low too...so ye 16.7 wud b a nice end point as it wud b a much drier and healthier look 

Do pro-chem do primo?? Tht I'd defo like to use as I seriously think no uk UG labs can touch prochem at moment.


----------



## GHS

Honest answer J...

Do you think GK's methods are too extreme?


----------



## BigDom86

never read this journal but just came across it. great physique. i agee in the past few pics you havnt looked healthy at all in anyway. but best of luck in what your doing, just be careful. ill be following.

who is gavin kane and what are his protocols? for someone who doenst know


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> Honest answer J...
> 
> Do you think GK's methods are too extreme?


Depends how tolerant the individual is with handling side effects...if can take a lot of gear with minimal sides then ul get pretty damn big and strong...but I cnt handle them so for me yes was too extreme...I'm act really lookin forward to doing a primo/var cycle now...will be a side effect free heaven haha


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> never read this journal but just came across it. great physique. i agee in the past few pics you havnt looked healthy at all in anyway. but best of luck in what your doing, just be careful. ill be following.
> 
> who is gavin kane and what are his protocols? for someone who doenst know


Hello mate, google Gavin Kane...will cum up with a lot of his main ideas...he is big on orals and lots of diff compounds+peptides. But as I sed jus got a bit much for me unfortuneatly.

Thanks for the support...will b taking a nice break...and will no doubt b competing this year in a much healthier state with a valuable lesson learnt tht health is V V important


----------



## ares1

var is awesome stuff - i only used it at a pretty low dose (50mg) but strength gains, vascularity and muscle hardness are awesome a long with the lack of sides.

Might be a good time to take a holiday to turkey for primo lol...


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> no mate in the last pics JP did not look awesome and JP knows this
> 
> *i know mate it was not only your post....i wanted to mention this so anyone new to the game did not think this is what you need to go through to get big*
> 
> not gay at all mate i designed a cycle for a friend a few months back that was based around Anavar and One-Rip he grew more in that 6 week cycle than he had done in his previous high dose test cycles.....
> 
> your focus and dedication to building a physique worthy of winning titles is second to none buddy i am glad you have decided to look after your health at the moment believe me their is enough time to build quality muscle once you are better.......


lol fair point:beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Depends how tolerant the individual is with handling side effects...if can take a lot of gear with minimal sides then ul get pretty damn big and strong...but I cnt handle them so for me yes was too extreme...I'm act really lookin forward to doing a primo/var cycle now...will be a side effect free heaven haha


you say it was a bit too extreme if you add in adex or somthing like that just to lower the amount of water you would hold do you not think you could have stuck it out? i think moste of the sides were water related so if it was under controll then could make it work? not trying to force you bac on but just a thought?


----------



## Paul Amos

big_jim_87 said:


> you say it was a bit too extreme if you add in adex or somthing like that just to lower the amount of water you would hold do you not think you could have stuck it out? i think moste of the sides were water related so if it was under controll then could make it work? not trying to force you bac on but just a thought?


Are you joking mate, you`ve got someone who was playing National level Rugby 2 years ago who now foams at the mouth, can`t get out of bed, throws up consistently and struggles to get up the stairs. What would you want to stick that out for


----------



## GHS

At the end of the day its not worth risking serious health problems for a trophy...

Jordan your doing the right thing mate.


----------



## Guest

Paul Amos said:


> Are you joking mate, you`ve got someone who was playing National level Rugby 2 years ago who now *foams at the mouth, can`t get out of bed, throws up consistently and struggles to get up the stairs*. What would you want to stick that out for


sounds like one of my hangovers

on a serious note, for what your going to get out of it, smashing it even half that hard isnt worth it


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Do pro-chem do primo?? Tht I'd defo like to use as I seriously think no uk UG labs can touch prochem at moment.


yes mate they do....



XJPX said:


> Depends how tolerant the individual is with handling side effects...if can take a lot of gear with minimal sides then ul get pretty damn big and strong...but I cnt handle them so for me yes was too extreme...I'm act really lookin forward to doing a primo/var cycle now...will be a side effect free heaven haha


i don't agree mate if i was to be honest the cycle GK placed you on was to much for you and your build....i have seen the info Haney Rambod gives to his clients and the 6 weeks prior to the guy starting gear is all based around prepping the body for the gear.....it is not about how much gear you can take its about how your body responds to gear.....two different things



big_jim_87 said:


> you say it was a bit too extreme if you add in adex or somthing like that just to lower the amount of water you would hold do you not think you could have stuck it out? i think moste of the sides were water related so if it was under controll then could make it work? not trying to force you bac on but just a thought?


yes the majority of the sides where water related but handling this type of extreme water retention is not solved by popping an AI into the mix......the wrong steroids where used and to much of them it is that simple.....


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> Hello mate, google Gavin Kane...will cum up with a lot of his main ideas...he is big on orals and lots of diff compounds+peptides. But as I sed jus got a bit much for me unfortuneatly.
> 
> Thanks for the support...will b taking a nice break...and will no doubt b competing this year in a much healthier state with a valuable lesson learnt tht health is V V important


I think your girlfriend will be glad to hear that mate :thumb: .

I admire the progress you have made mate, but bad health for achieving that desired look should never be an option.

All the best mate and look forward to reading threads on how your training is going and not your health issues


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> you say it was a bit too extreme if you add in adex or somthing like that just to lower the amount of water you would hold do you not think you could have stuck it out? i think moste of the sides were water related so if it was under controll then could make it work? not trying to force you bac on but just a thought?


Well I definately have some other underlying health issues at moment mate so nothing would of been able to keep me going on tht cycle...I literally scared myself tht nit wen I was reali bad....scared enuff to never want to feel like tht again!! Nor shud anyone want to feel like tht jus in the quest of sum extra muscle


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> yes mate they do....
> 
> i don't agree mate if i was to be honest the cycle GK placed you on was to much for you and your build....i have seen the info Haney Rambod gives to his clients and the 6 weeks prior to the guy starting gear is all based around prepping the body for the gear.....it is not about how much gear you can take its about how your body responds to gear.....two different things
> 
> yes the majority of the sides where water related but handling this type of extreme water retention is not solved by popping an AI into the mix......the wrong steroids where used and to much of them it is that simple.....


Prochem will be the way to go then I think 

When you put things into perspective like that mate ur totally right...but then that's a tru professional! 

Thanks for keep giving your input into this Paul


----------



## XJPX

Dagman72 said:


> I think your girlfriend will be glad to hear that mate :thumb: .
> 
> I admire the progress you have made mate, but bad health for achieving that desired look should never be an option.
> 
> All the best mate and look forward to reading threads on how your training is going and not your health issues


Thanks a lot mate...all will b on the mend v soon and we can get back to talkin about sum nice gains in muscle/strength without all the water and sickness


----------



## Big Dawg

To change the subject slightly, how's uni going atm mate? Looking forward to graduating in a few months? Have you been accepted at king's already?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> To change the subject slightly, how's uni going atm mate? Looking forward to graduating in a few months? Have you been accepted at king's already?


Everythin is going ok mate, iv had a cuple of bad marks come back recently which may risk me getting a 1st...pretty annoyed but I am going to spank the summer exams to make up for it  ...need a word with whoever marked my last essay too cos I am not happy watsoever with the feedback. I can't wait to finish...iv sorta had enuff of lufbra now...its a bubble and is not the real world...looking forward to living in london


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Everythin is going ok mate, iv had a cuple of bad marks come back recently which may risk me getting a 1st...pretty annoyed but I am going to spank the summer exams to make up for it  ...need a word with whoever marked my last essay too cos I am not happy watsoever with the feedback. I can't wait to finish...iv sorta had enuff of lufbra now...its a bubble and is not the real world...looking forward to living in london


Good stuff mate, yeah I had to leave lancaster cos it was just a little bubble near a tiny sh1te city lol. Like it much better at lpool but just getting sick of being a student lol, so can't wait to finish (got a year longer than you though).

What's the requirement to get onto the medicine degree - any 2:1 and above or does it have to be a high 2:1 and above? I remember you were on like 60.5 or something last year weren't you?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Good stuff mate, yeah I had to leave lancaster cos it was just a little bubble near a tiny sh1te city lol. Like it much better at lpool but just getting sick of being a student lol, so can't wait to finish (got a year longer than you though).
> 
> What's the requirement to get onto the medicine degree - any 2:1 and above or does it have to be a high 2:1 and above? I remember you were on like 60.5 or something last year weren't you?


For post grad med its 2:1...plus then interviews etc....last year ye was on 60.5...hardly worked at all....I got 78 on my sports medicine, and 76 on a sociology module befor xmas...so on track for my 1st...but then jus had a 59 back which was an essay on anythin of our choice...I wrote mine on sports anxiety...kick in the teeth with that mark.

I'm doing another sports med module this semestre aswell as a sports nutrition module so shud get 1st in both of those. If all goes to plan I'll get 70 at end of the year


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Prochem will be the way to go then I think
> 
> When you put things into perspective like that mate ur totally right...but then that's a tru professional!
> 
> Thanks for keep giving your input into this Paul


no problem mate.....anytime.....


----------



## hilly

Just to add as not sure if jordan mentioned this earlier he did have alot of health issues after his prep before this cycle started and i dont believe he was fully recoverd from this when he started the cycle.

The doses were high but not as high as some use more then we know as well im sure. If im honeest if i did something similar and gained 3-4kg of muscle in the time jordan had with all that water etc i would be happy. most of you will say im stupid and im ok with that but the water etc can be dealt with and if the muscle can be kept its a good gain IMO over the time frame.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Well I definately have some other underlying health issues at moment mate so nothing would of been able to keep me going on tht cycle...I literally scared myself tht nit wen I was reali bad....scared enuff to never want to feel like tht again!! Nor shud anyone want to feel like tht jus in the quest of sum extra muscle


mate im not telling you to stick it out just asking if you think it would be bearable with less water?


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> The doses were high but not as high as some use more then we know as well im sure. If im honeest if i did something similar and gained 3-4kg of muscle in the time jordan had with all that water etc i would be happy. most of you will say im stupid and im ok with that but the water etc can be dealt with and if the muscle can be kept its a good gain IMO over the time frame.


On the general point of gains and risk, rather than Jordan's particular case, I do believe that as the sides become more prominent with a cycle, the risk of toppling in a bad way also becomes more likely. When the body is pushed harder and harder to grow, it exposes all sorts of underlying weaknesses - connective tissue & joint problems, tears, old injuries coming back to haunt, etc. If one catches a bug whilst on a heavy cycle, the immune suppression can make a world of difference in how long one is taken out of action, which in turn has a knock on effect on how much people can train, how hard they can train, in some cases how much food they can eat. Sleep disturbances on some cycles can end up having a heavy cost on recovery rates. Psychological disturbances can cause poor motivation or stress in relationships with those around us, which can in turn interfere with training, diet, motivation, sleep, etc.

I am not saying that heavy cycles should not be used, but people need to weigh up the risks, and the effect that they have not only on their general health but on long term growth itself.

JMHO



> ...it is not about how much gear you can take its about how your body responds to gear.....two different things...


Excellent point - So very true.

J


----------



## XJPX

Hillies rights, I on face value seemed recovered from the URTI I had befor xmas..however it must still be lingering to of caused this ill feeling now...

Jim...I'm not sur mate as I said I'm ill...so I think I need a break from the whole aspect of training/eating/gear at moment

Gd post josh- i will always be thinkin in futur about the health implications regarding cycling...which I admit I ignorantly never considered before this one


----------



## XJPX

Saw doc today....I have tonsilitus and a throat infection...blood pressure is fine. The sickness/fevers are from the infections...jus made worse through eating such excessive amounts. So I have a 10 day antibiotic course...after which I will do some CV for a week...then after that look to do some weights again.

Doc again didn't lectur me on steroids...she was realli nice and understanding...blood pressure monitor wouldn't fit on my arm lol...they had to find an extention   haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Saw doc today....I have tonsilitus and a throat infection...blood pressure is fine. The sickness/fevers are from the infections...jus made worse through eating such excessive amounts. So I have a 10 day antibiotic course...after which I will do some CV for a week...then after that look to do some weights again.
> 
> Doc again didn't lectur me on steroids...she was realli nice and understanding...blood pressure monitor wouldn't fit on my arm lol...they *had to find an extention*   haha


lol yea feels good when they go get the fat guy arm band! lol

so you told the doc about the gear? how will this affect you getting life insurance in the futere?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea feels good when they go get the fat guy arm band! lol
> 
> so you told the doc about the gear? how will this affect you getting life insurance in the futere?


Yepp...erm I dunno but I'm not too worried...I'm gonna b a doc myself as my job so I'm sur I'll b able to sort somethin out for myself lol


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Yepp...erm I dunno but I'm not too worried...I'm gonna b a doc myself as my job so I'm sur I'll b able to sort somethin out for myself lol


what type?


----------



## Guest




----------



## XJPX

Lol I think jus for the sake of my piece of mind knowing tht anyone could read this forum...maybe best to delete that last post jim + dan lol  cheers guys lol


----------



## big_jim_87

did i ever tell you i live you?


----------



## big_jim_87

ok


----------



## XJPX

LOL


----------



## LittleChris

Good to see a positive frame of mind


----------



## ScottCP

Despite you feeling like utter [email protected] mate, i think you look/ed bloody good with all those orals in you lol!

Health comes first and formost though mate, try and rember that even when you will and do push it again.. same thing i myself have forgotten in the past and am sure will need reminding of again also.

Expecting good things of you buddy, just dont burn yourself to early on in life.

Scott


----------



## Jacko89

LOL at needing a bigger cuff, i burst the one at the gym because my boss putit on too tight.

How big are your arms btw Jordan?


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> LOL at needing a bigger cuff, i burst the one at the gym because my boss putit on too tight.
> 
> How big are your arms btw Jordan?


Those pics I put up last week they were 20inches and chest was 52 inches  ....


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Those pics I put up last week they were *20inches *and chest was 52 inches  ....


you cnut lol 20inch is huge how big you think with less water?


----------



## Jacko89

MONSTER!


----------



## XJPX

Jim they will b 19.5s without water ( pumped) iv had big arms off season for a while...probs cos they r my wateriest bodypart in off season neways....

In a cuple weeks once waters totally gone I'll take a pic of them with tape measure on...defo wil b over 19s .... ( Well I fookin hope neways lol)


----------



## roy

Are you feeling any better???????


----------



## XJPX

Roy I'm feelin a little better thanks, my body seems to b under less stress from it all...

Just got to wait for these antiboitics to do their stuff and I'm sur I'll b gd to go in no time


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jordan.... dnt kill yaself hey kiddo? :thumbup1:

Jst thought I'd stop by


----------



## XJPX

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jordan.... dnt kill yaself hey kiddo? :thumbup1:
> 
> Jst thought I'd stop by


Hey u, aw thanks for stoppin by....not sur about the 'kiddo' bit tho....I thort we came to an agreement I wasn't a kiddo  x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jim they will b 19.5s without water ( pumped) iv had big arms off season for a while...probs cos they r my wateriest bodypart in off season neways....
> 
> In a cuple weeks once waters totally gone I'll take a pic of them with tape measure on...defo wil b over 19s .... ( Well I fookin hope neways lol)


thats still a big old fukin arm buddy! think my arms are leaner but pumped maybe 19 prob just under


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Jim they will b 19.5s without water ( pumped) iv had big arms off season for a while...probs cos they r my wateriest bodypart in off season neways....
> 
> In a cuple weeks once waters totally gone I'll take a pic of them with tape measure on...defo wil b over 19s .... ( Well I fookin hope neways lol)


bet you look bigger when the water has dropped


----------



## Big Dawg

big_jim_87 said:


> thats still a big old fukin arm buddy! think my arms are leaner but pumped maybe 19 prob just under


When you say leaner do you mean less watery, cos jordan's probs about 8% body fat atm so I'd be very impressed if you were currently leaner


----------



## 3752

AlasTTTair said:


> When you say leaner do you mean less watery, cos jordan's probs about 8% body fat atm so I'd be very impressed if you were currently leaner


no he aint mate......more in the 12% region


----------



## XJPX

Pauls right I'd say I am 11-12percent at moment, I'm defo not single fingures...I can grab way to much fat on my legs/lower back haha....weighed in at 16.3 this morning so have dropped a lot of that water off already...

I'm only managing to get in 4000 cals a day just becos anymor makes me feel sick..as a result I feel super flat and having not trained starting to feel small  ....

is it worth me trying to slowly bump my cals upto a maintenance level?....or shall I jus not care at moment whilst I'm recovering?


----------



## BigDom86

did you stick up your diet anywhere? would like to see where you get 4500+ calories from


----------



## Big Dawg

Pscarb said:


> no he aint mate......more in the 12% region





XJPX said:


> Pauls right I'd say I am 11-12percent at moment, I'm defo not single fingures...I can grab way to much fat on my legs/lower back haha....weighed in at 16.3 this morning so have dropped a lot of that water off already...
> 
> I'm only managing to get in 4000 cals a day just becos anymor makes me feel sick..as a result I feel super flat and having not trained starting to feel small  ....
> 
> is it worth me trying to slowly bump my cals upto a maintenance level?....or shall I jus not care at moment whilst I'm recovering?


LOL fair enough, I just tried to look past the water and assumed you were leaner lol, my bad


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:
 

> did you stick up your diet anywhere? would like to see where you get 4500+ calories from


I was in 6000cals...all from clean foods....diet is up sumwhere....cals where from eggs/oats/red meat....was a lot of eating


----------



## jw007

Sorry to hear about health probs buddy

Just caught up with journal

You did look massive, But that pic with fit bird you looked blaoted to fkc

Hope health improves, and no worries you will bounce back, have an awesome physique mate (as always pains me to say lol)

x


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL fair enough, I just tried to look past the water and assumed you were leaner lol, my bad


I'll b sub 10 in a cuple of weeks if I stik at 4000 cals


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Sorry to hear about health probs buddy
> 
> Just caught up with journal
> 
> You did look massive, But that pic with fit bird you looked blaoted to fkc
> 
> Hope health improves, and no worries you will bounce back, have an awesome physique mate (as always pains me to say lol)
> 
> x


Hello mate, ye is a shame tht the health got in the way...cheers for the compliments tho haha...I kno it pains u deeply to give them my way haha 

I was just looking forward to out gunning u at portsmouth or the expo but I doubt tht will happen now hahahaha


----------



## willsey4

What weight did you compete at in October Jordan???


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> What weight did you compete at in October Jordan???


On the sunday I was 83 mate. I'll b 89/90 onstage this year if I can hav a second stab at puttin sum more muscle on befor diet


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> On the sunday I was 83 mate. I'll b 89/90 onstage this year if I can hav a second stab at puttin sum more muscle on befor diet


Cheers mate.

Looking good in your pics. Keep up the good work. Hope you feel better soon.

Should catch you at the Portsmouth show. Will be totally zombied out though as will be a week before my show!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Looking good in your pics. Keep up the good work. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Should catch you at the Portsmouth show. Will be totally zombied out though as will be a week before my show!


Cheers buddy, ooo god I wouldn't even consider going to a show with one week to go, I'd b soooooo rude to everyone haha.


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> Cheers buddy, ooo god I wouldn't even consider going to a show with one week to go, I'd b soooooo rude to everyone haha.


Yeah good point actually! Might need to think about this more carefully!

I am allready rude enough!!!


----------



## Goose

J,

Bit of an off topic question but when reading you diet you list everything as ..

e.g - 30 60 10

Obviously you meaning proteins, carbs, fats, in that order.. just suprised when youwrote 10g of glutamine - 10 0 0 40 ... does it really have 10 grams of protein? if so why wouldnt 40grams of glutamine suffice instead of a zero carb, zero fat protein shake? you'd get 40grams of protein at 160 kcals and zero carbs or fat ..


----------



## XJPX

Goose glutamine is pure protien...it is amino acide that makes up protien...

So 10g of glutamine is effectively 10g of protien and hence 40 cals....

Glutmine would not suffice as a 40g protien shake...as it is only a single amino acid..ur body needs a wide and varied amount of amino acids to grow...specifically branch chained amino acids as the body can't produce these.

Now if u wanted a 0 carb, 0 fat protien shake that the body could utilise efficient postworkout.....10g of glutamine, 15g of luecine, 7g of isoluecine and 7g of valine would b fantastic....( Noting that bcaas optimal ratio is 2:1:1 due to leucines ability to spike insulin levels and promote storage of the three)


----------



## hilly

Something like efx amino acids would be an easier option however they do have carbs in but are from glycerol which from my reading ends up being a negative carb for some reason.


----------



## XJPX

For next week iv decided to up my cals to 5000....

I'll be having 6 meals....4 of which will be:

6 eggs/pint of milk/scoop of protien, 100g sprouted grain bread

Tht meal is roughly 1000 cals.

Then I'll have 1 meal which will be chicken and rice and then another meal that will be snack meal of nuts+yohgurt

Pretty much the easiest 5000cals I can think to get in....macro wise is still v high protien...the carbs are down slightly but then gd fats are up insted....this mainly becos I dnt need as many carbs to sit on my ass lol.

I will keep this as my diet for a few weeks...once I get back into trainin I'll add in pre+postworkout shake tht will total 400cals pre+600post...

Will bump me back upto 6000 where I can start growing again....

I hate feeling this flat at moment...is so frustrating.


----------



## hilly

sounds like a good idea mate find what ever sits on ure stomach better. pints of milk would kill my digestion tho. id swap some of this out for fats from nuts etc but thats just me you handle carbs much beter


----------



## LittleChris

Do you find the Humulin helps you with the appetite?


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> For next week iv decided to up my cals to 5000....
> 
> I'll be having 6 meals....4 of which will be:
> 
> 6 eggs/pint of milk/scoop of protien, 100g sprouted grain bread
> 
> Tht meal is roughly 1000 cals.
> 
> Then I'll have 1 meal which will be chicken and rice and then another meal that will be snack meal of nuts+yohgurt
> 
> Pretty much the easiest 5000cals I can think to get in....macro wise is still v high protien...the carbs are down slightly but then gd fats are up insted....this mainly becos I dnt need as many carbs to sit on my ass lol.
> 
> I will keep this as my diet for a few weeks...once I get back into trainin I'll add in pre+postworkout shake tht will total 400cals pre+600post...
> 
> Will bump me back upto 6000 where I can start growing again....
> 
> I hate feeling this flat at moment...is so frustrating.


Be interesting too see how you get on mate. Im going to be trying something similar.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

24 eggs a day? Whole eggs?


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 24 eggs a day? Whole eggs?


Yesir....r u one of those that likes jumping on the cholesterol band-wagon....

Nuffin wrong with tht many eggs compared to chicken+ udos oil.....


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Do you find the Humulin helps you with the appetite?


Nopeee lol, once u get to tht many cals...only thin tht will make u hungrier is a bit of devine intervention lol  ...or ghrp haha...


----------



## HJL

what type of milk mate?


----------



## jw007

where the fck is the stella in this journal???

Stella produces awesome gunnage, Quality carb source of hops and barley


----------



## Zara-Leoni

XJPX said:


> Hey u, aw thanks for stoppin by....not sur about the 'kiddo' bit tho....I thort we came to an agreement I wasn't a kiddo  x


Yeah well I'm old... everyone under 30 is "kiddo" to me :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

AlasTTTair said:


> When you say leaner do you mean less watery, cos jordan's probs about 8% body fat atm so I'd be very impressed if you were currently leaner


im prob aboutsame bf 12% ish just the look of the arm is leaner.

its prob like you said the water.

just want to know why you would be impressed if i were currently leaner? this 12% is fatest i have been in a good wile spend a lot of the year around the 8-9 mark

any way thats still abig fukin arm buddy id take that water if i could et the guns up to 20ins!


----------



## XJPX

I weighed in at 16 stone today....feel better after a weekend of antibiotics....I act think I maybe a bit lower then 12 after all as wen I woke up this morning my abs and legs where much more defined  ...so probs about 10percent... Will get it checked properly in the labs here at lufbra befor I start my next mini blast.

Eating wise today has been good. I felt hungrier than expected and replaced one of the egg/milk protien shakes with pasta/chicken/cheese, sum cashews and a few ryvitas...had 3000 cals so far today and won't struggle at all gettin in another 2000....

Will stay off the scales now until sunday...fingers crossed I can now stay as close to 16 stone as poss as I cud clearly see this morn all the water had gone...so all I'm left with is the 6-7 pounds of muscle I acquired over the 7 weeks of smashing it

Iv I can maintain tht weight throughout the next 5 weeks which I dnt see why I shouldn't if I nail diet+peptide use...then will aim to gain another 7 pounds or so with my primo/var cycle.

I will b v happy going into comp prep at 16.7 stone and 10percent bodyfat...shud make dieting quite nice for the first 6 weeks or so


----------



## Big Dawg

big_jim_87 said:


> im prob aboutsame bf 12% ish just the look of the arm is leaner.
> 
> its prob like you said the water.
> 
> just want to know why you would be impressed if i were currently leaner? this 12% is fatest i have been in a good wile spend a lot of the year around the 8-9 mark
> 
> any way thats still abig fukin arm buddy id take that water if i could et the guns up to 20ins!


Sorry mate I didn't mean anything by it. I just know that Jordan has a sick metabolism and is usually lean as fcuk. When you said you were leaner I assumed you weren't looking past the water (purely cos most people aren't as lean as Jordan) but if you maintain single digits you're a lucky (or very dedicated) mo'fcuker mate! Probs cos I'm a fat b4stard and have trouble imagining myself in single digits lol


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> I weighed in at 16 stone today....feel better after a weekend of antibiotics....I act think I maybe a bit lower then 12 after all as wen I woke up this morning my abs and legs where much more defined  ...so probs about 10percent... Will get it checked properly in the labs here at lufbra befor I start my next mini blast.
> 
> Eating wise today has been good. I felt hungrier than expected and replaced one of the egg/milk protien shakes with pasta/chicken/cheese, sum cashews and a few ryvitas...had 3000 cals so far today and won't struggle at all gettin in another 2000....
> 
> Will stay off the scales now until sunday...fingers crossed I can now stay as close to 16 stone as poss as I cud clearly see this morn all the water had gone...so all I'm left with is the 6-7 pounds of muscle I acquired over the 7 weeks of smashing it
> 
> Iv I can maintain tht weight throughout the next 5 weeks which I dnt see why I shouldn't if I nail diet+peptide use...then will aim to gain another 7 pounds or so with my primo/var cycle.
> 
> *I will b v happy going into comp prep at 16.7 stone and 10percent bodyfat...shud make dieting quite nice for the first 6 weeks or so*


i think with what we discussed today mate this will be easily achievable for u pal.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i think with what we discussed today mate this will be easily achievable for u pal.


Cheers mate, defo agree. Once uv smacked ur comp we can put proper plans together for mine....I think a few more doc visits for me first tho....joe's sleep apnea has now scared me big time :s


----------



## hilly

yeh mate you need to be healthy thats priority 1.

Once i get my comp finished we will see how running things a little differently with the things i am trying out works n we can do a little mix and matching to get best route to take etc.


----------



## big_jim_87

AlasTTTair said:


> Sorry mate I didn't mean anything by it. I just know that Jordan has a sick metabolism and is usually lean as fcuk. When you said you were leaner I assumed you weren't looking past the water (purely cos most people aren't as lean as Jordan) but if you maintain single digits you're a lucky (or very dedicated) mo'fcuker mate! Probs cos I'm a fat b4stard and have trouble imagining myself in single digits lol


i do mini diets every 10 wks or so usualy 4weeks low carb just to keep it in chek. nah mate deffo look past the water thats why im so impressed with this fuker!


----------



## Big Dawg

big_jim_87 said:


> i do mini diets every 10 wks or so usualy 4weeks low carb just to keep it in chek. nah mate deffo look past the water thats why im so impressed with this fuker!


That's pretty cool man; I'm currently trying to diet to single digits and am then gonna try and maintain below the 10% level like you. It's fcuking hard work getting there though!


----------



## XJPX

The best way I find is jus avoiding ****ty carbs...I think it makes such a diff

My carb sources r literally only oats, sweet spud, wholegrain rice, wholegrain pasta, sprouted grain bread and fruit.

Limit urself to those only and ul see a gd change.


----------



## XJPX

Feeling okish today...still coughin and my chest feel restricted still. Going to docs tmo to test for sleep apnea.

Eating has been fantastic...I have had only one of those egg shakes n that was for brekki...rest of my meals hav been solid...chicken+pasta, chicken and rice, steak and rice  .

I'm not sure why my appetite is back despite nit doing anythin at moment....anyone got any ideas??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

XJPX said:


> Yesir....r u one of those that likes jumping on the cholesterol band-wagon....
> 
> Nuffin wrong with tht many eggs compared to chicken+ udos oil.....


24 eggs is still 40g of saturated fat, I am certainly not one to jump on the cholesterol band wagon as I have 6 eggs a day myself, but 24 seems a bit extreme! Up to you though 

On the weight side of things, 16st 7lb like I had said would be a good weight and much less water retention for you to start the diet at and I think this is do able. This would get you on stage somewhere around 14st 7lb?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> The best way I find is jus avoiding ****ty carbs...I think it makes such a diff
> 
> My carb sources r literally only oats, sweet spud, wholegrain rice, wholegrain pasta, sprouted grain bread and fruit.
> 
> Limit urself to those only and ul see a gd change.


i have mainly whole grain bread, pasta, and rice as my carbs but i also smash in a 6k aday diet. i just get the bloated look so diet for a few wks tighten up and hammer it again. get a mini rebound too.


----------



## XJPX

Monster ur right sorry, 40g of saturates is way too high..I thort eggs where poly and un-saturates...got my fats wrong!...hahah defo made myself look like a tool there...will switch those fats for cashews/udos-oil/salmon/steak...  ...I'll stil to 6 eggs a day at my brekki meal.

16 7 defo wud b a much more comfy weight for me this year...shud ye put me onstage at 14.7 ish...

Jim...fair enuff mate...the mini cuts make sense...gives ur body a nice rest too.


----------



## Joshua

Funnily enough, although I like my eggs in big quantities, the arac acid levels in them can play havoc with inflammation. I have found that tren cough frequency and severity increases quite sharply with increases in egg intake.

J


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Monster ur right sorry, 40g of saturates is way too high..I thort eggs where poly and un-saturates...got my fats wrong!...hahah defo made myself look like a tool there...will switch those fats for cashews/udos-oil/salmon/steak...  ...I'll stil to 6 eggs a day at my brekki meal.
> 
> 16 7 defo wud b a much more comfy weight for me this year...shud ye put me onstage at 14.7 ish...
> 
> Jim...fair enuff mate...the mini cuts make sense...*gives ur body a nice rest too*.


yea thats why i usualy do it on a cruise too


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Jim *cruises* looking for gays.


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Funnily enough, although I like my eggs in big quantities, the arac acid levels in them can play havoc with inflammation. I have found that tren cough frequency and severity increases quite sharply with increases in egg intake.
> 
> J


could that be an influencing factor as to why i felt so acidicy and my sneezes smelt of acid? lol


----------



## Goose

XJPX said:


> Feeling okish today...still coughin and my chest feel restricted still. Going to docs tmo to test for sleep apnea.
> 
> Eating has been fantastic...I have had only one of those egg shakes n that was for brekki...rest of my meals hav been solid...chicken+pasta, chicken and rice, steak and rice  .
> 
> I'm not sure why my appetite is back despite nit doing anythin at moment....anyone got any ideas??


I only eat the above and I still feel like a fat ****... just cant lower my fat enough.. but then im off gear so this could be an issue but still I should be able to stay lean.


----------



## big_jim_87

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Jim *cruises* looking for gays.


lol found one!


----------



## Ordidge2

Good luck with the bulk Jordan..... Missing base myself :crying:

Stay healthy man


----------



## gunit

hi mate i am fine,,,,just about to start my offseason next week,,gona have 2work hard to keep up with u thou,,,,u coming to join us in the lightheavies this yr????


----------



## XJPX

gunit said:


> hi mate i am fine,,,,just about to start my offseason next week,,gona have 2work hard to keep up with u thou,,,,u coming to join us in the lightheavies this yr????


im going to take a backseat ukbff wise this year i think mate, im not ready to step onstage against u yet....next year tho il be bringing it hehe. gd luck with the offseason mate...im lookin forward to seeing u onstage at the brits


----------



## XJPX

Ordidge2 said:


> Good luck with the bulk Jordan..... Missing base myself :crying:
> 
> Stay healthy man


thanks buddy


----------



## XJPX

so went to docs earlia....

he didnt really beleive me wen i told him about the sleep apnea lol...he said to get gf to record it on my phone and in 2 weeks come back and show him....he tinks its just to do with my constant acid refluxing at moment...which is also why my throat is sore....he sed tonsils r pretty much fine now...but throat stil looks raw.

been given two more presciption meds for the acidity which he thinks will clear everythin up...

again was v understanding about bodybuilding and gear....but sed to not get so watery in my off season as he thinks tht is increasing all my problems.,..which he is defo right.

i did a v light upper body session tonit at my gfs gym cos was in ther helin her and i felt ok....i still feel ok now so fingers crossed i can do tht again this week  ..i literally only used machines and jus did 15 reps for 3-4 sets and got a nice pump

i have a blood test first thin tmo morn...we will see wat tht brings lol


----------



## XJPX

feeling ok today after having trained las nit so am pleased....

wil train legs tmo...again just using machines....

will weigh in on sunday. this will b 2 weeks having dropped test to a cruise dose.....

next week i will stick with just machines aswell and slowly taper back in free weights over the next few weeks so once i go back onto cycle il be training properly to make most of everythin. going to so cardio a cuple times next week aswell....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I would expect you are fine health wise after the throat situation is healed up.

It is likely just a case of bulking but without all the orals and high water gain - I am sure at 16.7 you`ll feel miles better!


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I would expect you are fine health wise after the throat situation is healed up.
> 
> It is likely just a case of bulking but without all the orals and high water gain - I am sure at 16.7 you`ll feel miles better!


thanks mate


----------



## Jacko89

Taking a backseat with UKBFF this year? Going to try another fed? Or just a year long bulk?


----------



## XJPX

harry i just mean i wont b doing any qualifiers this side of the brits....i wud get blown away at the brits this year....

hercules or the stars wud b gd tho...we will see. i like the hercules a lot, Scott Horton always puts on a gd show


----------



## XJPX

ok so went for blood test this morn at 9....got a call from doc at 4...was in lectur so didnt pik up but they left a messag....sayin ring back as we have blood test results already....i absolutely sh!t myself cos they sed it wud b a week.....rung back and the doc sed absolutely everythin was percetly in range :s .... v confused how tht is but il take it non the less haha


----------



## hilly

cracking news mate as i said in text so much for gear being bad for ure health :lol: :lol:

u and JW are fine examples


----------



## BigDom86

do you go private for bloods?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> ok so went for blood test this morn at 9....got a call from doc at 4...was in lectur so didnt pik up but they left a messag....sayin ring back as we have blood test results already....i absolutely sh!t myself cos they sed it wud b a week.....rung back and the doc sed absolutely everythin was percetly in range :s .... v confused how tht is but il take it non the less haha


glad everything is fine buddy very impressed with the turn around on the bloods though.....how do you feel in general...



hilly said:


> cracking news mate as i said in text so much for gear being bad for ure health :lol: :lol:
> 
> u and JW are fine examples


sorry mate this is probably your most foolish post.....Jordan is fine and recovering now as JW is but both have suffered....hell Jay could not stand was frothing from ther mouth and could not walk more than a few steps the other week which was caused by to muc gear......

no one can deny that Jordan pushed it to much and his health suffered this is the lesson that should be learnt the facxt his bloods are all within range (although i would like to know what was tested) is a good thing maybe next time they won't.......


----------



## GHS

To be fair I think hilly was joking.

Glad things are better for you Jordan.


----------



## 3752

GHS said:


> To be fair I think hilly was joking.
> 
> Glad things are better for you Jordan.


to be fair my concern is a newbie 18yr old viewing this and taking that as a green light....


----------



## GHS

Pscarb said:


> to be fair my concern is a newbie 18yr old viewing this and taking that as a green light....


 Yeah I suppose your right mate.

I suppose the two LOL smileys don't show that it isn't a 100% serious post.


----------



## 3752

GHS said:


> Yeah I suppose your right mate.
> 
> I suppose the two LOL smileys don't show that it isn't a 100% serious post.


i am sure these will mean loads to a guy who just wants to read something to give him the green light.....in my opinion foolish thing to say but only my opinion


----------



## GHS

Pscarb said:


> i am sure these will mean loads to a guy who just wants to read something to give him the green light.....in my opinion foolish thing to say but only my opinion


 Fair enough.


----------



## hilly

I wasnt joking, my comment was down to IMO people blaming gear for bad bloods and all sorts of things, jordans tonsolitus clears up and he feels much better and his bloods are fine.

so IMO the issues were due to his health problems he had before the cycle like ive stated before and the reason i said it was because again IMO people are to quick to blame gear for health problems. The same as a doctors comment would be you have to come off everything straight away as when my cholesterol was very high when in fact it was diet related.

I do agree the paul i should have maybe worded it better i sometimes forget that this is an open forum and some 18yr olds have less common sense than others.

I will think more carefulls before posting in the future mate on such topics and try and phrase my words better


----------



## Joshua

FWIW the body is quite quick at fixing water retention issues when the cause has been removed IMO/IME.

As far as problems being due to gear or some bug, it is often hard to disentangle the effects of each. Some gear can be a little suppressive on immune function, which can increase suceptibility or worsen the impact of illness.

JMHO,

J


----------



## XJPX

cheers for the words of support guys....i am v happy about the all clear in bloods..

Paul i literally had everythin tested that you advised me i should have done a few months ago following the brits...i wrote it done and said to the doc this is wat i wnat testing and the doc put just put me down for all of it.....i feel better but whats strange is i have no desire at the moment to train hard or heavy....i want to train...but normally im eager and wanting to push past pbs and force my body to grow and i literally jus dnt have tht at the moment despite wanting to have tht appraoch......any reason as to why you think that maybe?

big dom i dnt go private....i think iv been lucky in that iv had some very understanding and non judging doctors...which is refreshing seeing as the topiv is ASS...shows they are willing to learn and change


----------



## Jacko89

Glad the bloods came back all good mate, can you get the results to post up?

I'll be at the Hercules supporting you if you do go


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> I do agree the paul i should have maybe worded it better i sometimes forget that this is an open forum and some 18yr olds have less common sense than others.
> 
> I will think more carefulls before posting in the future mate on such topics and try and phrase my words better


this is all i ask mate......i know personally that gear is not the cause of all ill health my kidney issues last year is an example of that......BUT....some of Jordan's issues where caused by the orals he was using thankfully he decided to listen to his body and remove them and now is getting better...



XJPX said:


> Paul i literally had everythin tested that you advised me i should have done a few months ago following the brits...i wrote it done and said to the doc this is wat i wnat testing and the doc put just put me down for all of it.....i feel better but whats strange is i have no desire at the moment to train hard or heavy....i want to train...but normally im eager and wanting to push past pbs and force my body to grow and i literally jus dnt have tht at the moment despite wanting to have tht appraoch......any reason as to why you think that maybe?


i think mate your body needs to rest i do believe it is as simple as that, thankfully there is no serious issues but i would get those bloods redone in 2months time to make sure.....pushing your body as hard as you was doing in the gym along with the diet and the gear all combined hit it hard i think you just need a few weeks/months easing off a little mate.....


----------



## willsey4

Glad your feeling better JP.

Every 2 or 3 months my body just feels so tired and wron down I think it is a sign from your body and health that it is time to have a rest.

I have a week minimum of training and diet. Sometimes 2 weeks. Th enext week I might do 2 light training sessions and then increase the cals a little. Third week I am back into full flow. It also puts the interest back in etc.

I do this 4 or 5 times a year and think it is essential to my training.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dig

XJPX said:


> big dom i dnt go private....i think iv been lucky in that iv had some very understanding and non judging doctors...which is refreshing seeing as *the topiv is ASS*...shows they are willing to learn and change


Can be a bit of an embarassing problem to discuss i bet mate, glad the docs are not judgemental about it 

Good news on the health front as well:beer:


----------



## dmcc

Great news J, glad things are on the up.


----------



## XJPX

God said:


> Seems like an interesting journal. Will be following. Hope your health continues to improve and best of luck with all your goals.


Thanks mate...I hope I can make it as interesting as possible.

Thanks Darren  , what's on ur social calender this year?...porstmouth?...expo? X


----------



## dmcc

Portsmouth, unlikely. Expo, definitely.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Paul...I will make sure I have another test befor I do my planned primo/var cycle jus again to make sur I'm 100 percent...

Wilsey..cheers buddy...I defo intend to take it easy over the next few weeks..jus be using machines/cables...with no pressur on diet or makin pbs

Dig...cheers for the kind words mate...and defo v plzed about the results


----------



## glanzav

hey mate i been suffering from acid problems wind and bloating seems abit better these days but got a nose throat specialist 18th of march

have you ever taken igf or methal tren

i think mine may be a slight food allergy

started on the ghrp6 and cjc and been fine though eating serious of amounts of foods and nothing seems to be effecting my stomach


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> hey mate i been suffering from acid problems wind and bloating seems abit better these days but got a nose throat specialist 18th of march
> 
> have you ever taken igf or methal tren
> 
> i think mine may be a slight food allergy
> 
> started on the ghrp6 and cjc and been fine though eating serious of amounts of foods and nothing seems to be effecting my stomach


hello mate, igf yes i take preworkout....iv dropped it at the moment and will keep off it until i go back on cycle...methyltren no and dnt realli hav any urge to take it reali....from my readings on it it just seems too harsh for me.

right guys...so trained back and bis tonit...trained at gfs gym again cos i kno i wont get carried away in ther n start being silly with weights lol....nice session and gd pump..coughed a little after but nuffin bad...feel fine now.

legs on sunday all being well....

am thinkin of adding back in a little humulin ar brekki and humalog preworkout next week...keeping gh at 4iu either pre-brekki or befor bed...all other peptides are staying out for the time being...just want to bring back tht full feeling slin gives


----------



## hilly

are you still running gh mate. wouldnt run slin without gh.

if its just fullness ure wanting ill send you some metformin if you aint got any


----------



## XJPX

Iv added back in sum slin today...felt immediately more sleepy today...going to train chest and abs, then tmo will train legs.

Will add back in igf preworkout with a little humalog...not going to do anythin pwo yet tho as tht really does make me feel lethargic.

Weighed in at 16.6 stone...bit random as thort it wud of stayed at 16 stone. Nonetheless havin no truble carryin this weight.


----------



## XJPX

Trained chest tonight...chucked in extra side delts as want those to b thick as poss this season. Gd session..nice pump...pump in delts was painfull...tht wud b from the igf/slin preworkout 

Defo noticed today how much better everythin looks carryin less water...I'm feelin inpatient to get back on cycle but I kno the longer I wait and add a few pounds cruisin the better my body will respond wen I am back on cycle.


----------



## hilly

just keep going as ure going mate ure not even nocking out heavy workouts yet so no cycle for you haha


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> Trained chest tonight...chucked in extra side delts as want those to b thick as poss this season. Gd session..nice pump...pump in delts was painfull...tht wud b from the igf/slin preworkout
> 
> Defo noticed today how much better everythin looks carryin less water...I'm feelin inpatient to get back on cycle but I kno the longer I wait and add a few pounds cruisin the better my body will respond wen I am back on cycle.


What exercises, sets, reps were you kicking out for your chest and delts with this J?

Good that you know you will get the payback in the end though.

Great stuff,

J


----------



## XJPX

Haha I kno hilly  ...jus frustrating lol...

Josh I did:

Incline smith press 8/8/12

Pec dec 3X12

Machine chest press 3X10

Cable cross over 3X12

Side laterals 3X12

Machine shoulder press 3X12

Cable side laterals 2X15

Literally nuffin strenous...just squeezing out reps...

Next week I plan on doing a cuple freeweight movements n see how I feel...no squats or deadlifts yet for sure lol


----------



## ares1

glad to see you're on the mend mate.


----------



## Joshua

> Side laterals 3X12
> 
> ...
> 
> Cable side laterals 2X15


Any particular reason for the freeweight and the cable versions of this movement?

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Any particular reason for the freeweight and the cable versions of this movement?
> 
> J


pre-exhausting side delts before press then pumping as much blood into them as i cud to finish  ....i find tht works well for me for most exercises wen i dnt wanna go heavy


----------



## XJPX

feel fine after training yday...been more accurate with diet over weekend and weighed in at 16.7 lol...so up a pound despite dropping to a cruise dose lol. im not going to add back in ghrp as my appetite is much better at moment and i dnt want the excess water.

first time its happened in ages but wen pinning my sust shot on withdrawal there was crazy bleeding...cud see a lot of gear coming out with it....when that happens how much of the gear do u think is lost?...i ask solely because being on a cruise dose i want all 250mg of tht shot lol!....wud it be wise to take the next shot a cuple days earlia?.....can someone chip in on this plz


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> feel fine after training yday...been more accurate with diet over weekend and weighed in at 16.7 lol...so up a pound despite dropping to a cruise dose lol. im not going to add back in ghrp as my appetite is much better at moment and i dnt want the excess water.
> 
> first time its happened in ages but wen pinning my sust shot on withdrawal there was crazy bleeding...cud see a lot of gear coming out with it....when that happens how much of the gear do u think is lost?...i ask solely because being on a cruise dose i want all 250mg of tht shot lol!....wud it be wise to take the next shot a cuple days earlia?.....can someone chip in on this plz


How much actually came out. I doubt whether it was all that much tbh - often oil looks a lot more than it actually is eg( the dribble that comes out when aspirating). IMO I would not worry about it, except for possibly looking at utilising alternative sites so there is more time between hitting the same site again.

JMHO,

J


----------



## Jacko89

I had a couple of glute shots that dribbled out a little bit so i now jab it slightly angled and its all good, but i mean a very slight angle.


----------



## hilly

foook me mate had the exact same issue yesterday lol. i think mine was down to starting clen and having the shakes while doing jab etc


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> foook me mate had the exact same issue yesterday lol. i think mine was down to starting clen and having the shakes while doing jab etc


haha i like this!


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> first time its happened in ages but wen pinning my sust shot on withdrawal there was crazy bleeding...cud see a lot of gear coming out with it....when that happens how much of the gear do u think is lost?...i ask solely because being on a cruise dose i want all 250mg of tht shot lol!....wud it be wise to take the next shot a cuple days earlia?.....can someone chip in on this plz


hi mate - try "z-tracking" when you next jab

Simplified explaination:- pull you're skin tight in a direction then jab withdraw needle and let go of skin.


----------



## Jacko89

Interesting ares1, reps


----------



## XJPX

Josh- it was a lot that came out seriously...has happened to thatt extent in ages...I think I'll jus take the next shot a cuple days early

James I always use tht injection method....still bled out a lottttt lol!


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> Josh- it was a lot that came out seriously...has happened to thatt extent in ages...I think I'll jus take the next shot a cuple days early
> 
> James I always use tht injection method....still bled out a lottttt lol!


Im a bleeder aswell, only had oil come out once though - was fcuking gutted as it was a tren, test & mast mix :lol:

Wouldnt let it worry you though - you will still have plenty of test in youre system from before you dropped the dose.


----------



## Joshua

Cool - either way I don't think it matters in the big scheme of things.

How much fluid volume are you using in each site and how many sites do you utilise?

I use to use my butt, but had so many problems with overloading (and lat cramps when pinning), I swapped it all round mainly utilising quads for oil based IM as they seem to hold large volumes, and since then no problems. That said, I would like to use pecs and bis too just to further spread things out a bit. Delts take my water based IM mainly.

J


----------



## XJPX

josh and james ur both right that it doesnt really mater 

josh i pin my quads at moment cos is a ball ache pinning glutes...unless gf is around at tht moment then she will pin glutes....max i put in glutes and quads is 2ml...then occasionaly il shoot delts n max i put in is 1ml....iv never put anythin oil based into biceps...

have used traps before n pecs befor but tht was just to see if it wud make them sore....and it did lol....

was going to train legs last nit but felt an extra day off wud b nice...trained them tonit insted... was v high reps n sets....didnt really count but jus did a lot of volume til they were pretty shattered


----------



## XJPX

also this is somethin tht realli needs to be said:

for anyone that reads this that is under 18, 19, 20, 21 even 22/23....plz dnt think that its a necessity to take heavy dosages, to take slin, igf, gh other various peptides i take as it isnt...i talk very jovially about gear and peptides which is probably a bit poor on my behalf as i dnt want to giv ppl the wrong idea and that im condoning taking these things. the priority should always be to nail ur diet, ur training and ur mental approach and when those are all in place those other things will take u to the next level


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> also this is somethin tht realli needs to be said:
> 
> for anyone that reads this that is under 18, 19, 20, 21 even 22/23....plz dnt think that its a necessity to take heavy dosages, to take slin, igf, gh other various peptides i take as it isnt...i talk very jovially about gear and peptides which is probably a bit poor on my behalf as i dnt want to giv ppl the wrong idea and that im condoning taking these things. the priority should always be to nail ur diet, ur training and ur mental approach and when those are all in place those other things will take u to the next level


To add to this it is all progressive. jordan has worked upto these doses. He is also fcking bang on with his diet and rarely rarely drinks. By bang on with diet i mean 4500+ cals when he is bloody ill. i struggle with this when im 100% lol.

Jordan i put 3/4ml in my quads no probs and 2-3ml in my shoulders all day and ure shoulders are twice the size of me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> plz dnt think that its a necessity to take heavy dosages, to take slin, igf, gh other various peptides i take as it isnt...i talk very jovially about gear and peptides *which is probably a bit poor on my behalf*


Not at all Jordan, we all walk our own path... there's many ways to skin a cat and if its working for you (and honest feedback echoes this) then dont change it.


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> Not at all Jordan, we all walk our own path... there's many ways to skin a cat and if its working for you (and honest feedback echoes this) then dont change it.


i kno but just dnt want to influence ppl that are easily influenced :whistling:

newhoooooo feel gd after legs yday so will train back+rear delts tonit i think....going to put loads of focus on rear delts and upper back


----------



## XJPX

trained back...gd session...felt gd 

started with straight arm rope pulldowns....saw roelly winklaar doing these on his knees to get a full stretch at the top......try them!!!....with tht range of movemment u can use a heavier weight and really hit ur lats awesomely 

straight arm rope pulls 4x12

rear delt cable pulls 4x12

facepulls 4x12

latpulldown 3x8

shrugs 4x8

cable row 3x12

defo liked this session ....i need to prioritse my weaknesses whilst i cant lift heavy....

eating at the moment is no problem at all...5000 clean cals without any bloat


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are on track mate. whats a typical day look like food wise? any different to how u were eating before thats now causing no bloat or is it just the drop in total cals


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> sounds like things are on track mate. whats a typical day look like food wise? any different to how u were eating before thats now causing no bloat or is it just the drop in total cals


not gonna lie mate diet has no structure at moment, just makin sure get in 50-60g of protien at each meal...and then countin cals til i hit 5000.... gonna add structure back in as training gets better.

im eating sprouted grain bread, rice, steak, chicken,eggs, protien, maltodextrin , fruit smoothes every day  n thts about it...no junk


----------



## hilly

i new their would be no junk.

Just wasnt sure if there was something you had changed to reduce the bloat or just not eating the amount of cals u were pushing before


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i new their would be no junk.
> 
> Just wasnt sure if there was something you had changed to reduce the bloat or just not eating the amount of cals u were pushing before


ye its 1000cals less...but i think i cud do an extra 1000 stil without feelin bloat as iterally im doing 5000 without thinkin much about it...i thik main reason for bloat going is the orals being dropped...they where just playing havoc


----------



## hilly

Interesting it must have been the mix of dbol/oxy then. I may try it myself at some point to see if i have the same issues. Im just trying to think of other possibilities for it but cnt. I mean the mix of peptide shouldnt have had the effect or the other gear.

I havnt had any issues bloat wise of dbol or oxys myself seperatly. Ive got half a tub of oxys kickin about somewere will have to stick them in with some dbol later in the year just to see how i react


----------



## XJPX

Still feelin ok...training an upper body push session tonit....

Diet wise has been easy all week at 5000, weighed in at 16.8 this morn..again no bloat or truble at tht weight

I may up cals to 5200 next week and see if its stil no problem....I'm hungry loads at the moment and everythin is coming from solid food..


----------



## XJPX

no trainin this weekend...will start new revised split next week....

mon: chest/side delts/front delts

tue; back/traps/rear delts

wed; rest

thurs; legs

fri; arms

first time in over a year will have a direct arm focus day....wanna see how this works ...pretty much after watchin arnold and being in awe of phil heaths arms lol....


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> no trainin this weekend...will start new revised split next week....
> 
> mon: chest/side delts/front delts
> 
> tue; back/traps/rear delts
> 
> wed; rest
> 
> thurs; legs
> 
> fri; arms
> 
> first time in over a year will have a direct arm focus day....wanna see how this works ...pretty much after watchin arnold and being in awe of phil heaths arms lol....


Might try the same mate. My shoulders are strong point so can do a little on them after chest and my arms need bringing up a bit so makes sense


----------



## XJPX

Chest+ delts...great session  ...trained in gfs gym...jus means I can use the machines and enjoy my trainin

Pec dec superset machine press 3X10

Overhead barbell press 3X8

Mid grip incline smith 3X8

Cable side laterals 3X12

Low to high cable cross 3X12...liked this as tied in delt and chest well as a finisher

Iv had 4500 cals so far today effortlessly...will hav another 1000 I'd say between now and bed


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> mon: chest/side delts/front delts
> 
> tue; back/traps/rear delts
> 
> wed; rest
> 
> thurs; legs
> 
> fri; arms


I like the look of that :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

kl so trained back/traps/rear delts tonight....gd session and great pump;

straight arm pulldowns kneeling 3x12

hammer grip pulldowns 3x12

high rear delt cable flies 3x12

shrugs 4x12

wide grip seated row 3x12

the only thing that needs adding to this is partial deadlifts which will b in a cuple weeks time.

diet has been 5200...

skin has cum up abit since dropping bk to cruise dose...not sur why tht is? maybe the diff length esters of the sust...


----------



## hilly

I noticed this when dropping down to a cruise dose at one point last year mate and then when i went clean. think its just the hormone levels fluctuating in ure body.

I imagine sust may make this worse as well.


----------



## XJPX

switched arms for legs....so did arms today as wasnt up for legs as had a long day in lectures....rather go at them harder tmo

alternate curl....curled 30ks strict form for 6

narrow bench 3x8 130kgs

ez bar curl 2x12 50kg

skulls 2x15 50kg

hammer cable curls 2x12

rope pushdowns 2x12

gd sess, nice pump....hopefulli see sum nice arm growth over the next cuple months as i do admit at end of sessions wen i chuck in bis or tris i jus go thru the movements, so doign an arm sess shud get the best out of them


----------



## XJPX

Trained legs tonit...higher volume leg press killed them...

5X12 leg extensions

3X20 leg press

3X20 toe press

4X8 hammy curls

2X12 glute/ham press machine

2X12 straight leg glute/ham machine

Was 16.9 on midweek weigh in, v much lookin forward to going bk on cycle again  ...


----------



## willsey4

What's the toe press mate?


----------



## LittleChris

My guess would be pressing with the toes rather than the heels?


----------



## DEJ

LittleChris said:


> My guess would be pressing with the toes rather than the heels?


 :clap:


----------



## ah24

It's probably calf presses on a leg press or similar


----------



## willsey4

LittleChris said:


> My guess would be pressing with the toes rather than the heels?


Sounds painfull - for your toes!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Sounds like you are turning into a machine mate!

I found that thread on promuscle where you argued with Phil H very funny LMAO.

That guy is such a dick it is unreal!


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like you are turning into a machine mate!
> 
> I found that thread on promuscle where you argued with Phil H very funny LMAO.
> 
> That guy is such a dick it is unreal!


haha yeh i can vouch for that. the cheeky cnut trying to make me out to be a lair. muppet


----------



## ah24

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like you are turning into a machine mate!
> 
> I found that thread on promuscle where you argued with Phil H very funny LMAO.
> 
> That guy is such a dick it is unreal!


Got a link at all dude??


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds like you are turning into a machine mate!
> 
> I found that thread on promuscle where you argued with Phil H very funny LMAO.
> 
> That guy is such a dick it is unreal!


haha Con did u like tht mate, me and hilly....moreso me got carried away over there haha....i think im on promuscles hated list now for ever sayin nethin bad about phil...it was funny tho n wat made me larf is in the end he ate his words n offered to train me lololol!.....hows everything with you? love your facebook pics mate u look amazing at moment!!!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Sounds painfull - for your toes!


haha yee just calf raise on leg press machine matee


----------



## XJPX

Had another hour done on tattoo this mornin...but closer to being finished haha...

nice rested weekend...lookin forward to chest/delts tmo...

Cals going up 100 again to 5300


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i've seen that thread lol

I'd of bit the same as you jordan... he came out with the cat claws eh?

Mr no chest, legs, butt???.....lol :lol:

I had to 'lol' as i used the same positive mentality in my own journal about wanting to blow people of the stage and you called me out for arrogance pmsl. Touche :beer:


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> Go back a page or free, good read.
> 
> I'd of bit the same as you jordan... he came out with the cat claws eh?
> 
> Mr no chest, legs, butt???.....lol :lol:
> 
> I had to 'lol' as i used the same positive mentality in my own journal about wanting to blow people of the stage and you called me out for arrogance pmsl. Touche :beer:


hahahah touche without a doubt mate,ahh man he really wound me up and brought out the absolute d!k hed in me hahah......wish id of kept me mouth shut really...altho i did technically win the argument in the end haha.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its often hard to draw attention to the point most members are missing (your development for your age) and the potential you have without getting drawn into a self promotion battle lol.

i knew what you were saying and confidence and ambition is often confused with arrogance.

I'd rather be that than humble without direction


----------



## bigkiwi

Hey Jordan, i remember a while back you were using fast acting slin pre-workout. How did you find the results/effects as i'm currently looking into it as a change from my current PWO protocol. I know Milos S has some strong views on it's merit.


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> its often hard to draw attention to the point most members are missing (your development for your age) and the potential you have without getting drawn into a self promotion battle lol.
> 
> i knew what you were saying and confidence and ambition is often confused with arrogance.
> 
> I'd rather be that than humble without direction


reps allll day long for that post mate! :beer:


----------



## XJPX

bigkiwi said:


> Hey Jordan, i remember a while back you were using fast acting slin pre-workout. How did you find the results/effects as i'm currently looking into it as a change from my current PWO protocol. I know Milos S has some strong views on it's merit.


hello mate,yeah i really liked it...defo was an influencing factor into gaining a nice amountof muscle. of late i was using 2iu humalog with 50mcg igf 30mins preworkout and found that to be really very gd


----------



## XJPX

trined chest n delts yday.....intended on going light as trained at gfs gym....

did flat bench for first time in agessssssss...was gd threw up 160 for 5 and 175 for 3.

then went onto do dips, cable press, shuoulder press and some laterals.

Back tonit, thinkin of mybe doing sum partial deads


----------



## hilly

lmao nice easy 175 for 3 eh twxt


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> lmao nice easy 175 for 3 eh twxt


haha il video once back on cycle, 200 is going up easy haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great....found someone to hate for their benching

i hit 180kg for 3 in january but if you nail 200kg


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> great....found someone to hate for their benching
> 
> i hit 180kg for 3 in january but if you nail 200kg


haha i low inclined 180 for 3 at peak of tht last blast cycle i ran but didnt video it annoyingly, so once back on cycle i shud flat 200 nicely....we will see tho haha  ...video evidence will defo b provided 

once ur back on cycle u will defooo get 200 aswell neways so u can shush haah


----------



## XJPX

Everythin felt achey today so took a day of rest  ... Is nice takin extra rest days...I shud of dun it befor wen I felt I needed them...mentally keeps u fresher too...so back tmo 

Hav decided in end to go masteron insted of primo...jus bcos cnt find a totally legit primo source quickly tht I kno is gonna b gd stuff...the bayer schering primo is fekin expensive spec if u wanna run 6 shots a week lol.

So cycle will be: 850 test, 600 masteron, 100mg anavar/day with lantus starting at 14iu at brekki increasing 2iu per day til 30 or so iu's. Am taking metformin at moment to increase my insulin sensitivty.

Diet will b stay same consisting of a lot of my carbs from sprouted grain bread, eggs, chicken,rice, sweet spud and trying to have steak everyday...


----------



## LittleChris

You rate this sprouter grain bread highly it seems.

What are its benefits as I must admit I haven't heard of it before.

Is it the sort of thing one would buy from a health store?


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> You rate this sprouter grain bread highly it seems.
> 
> What are its benefits as I must admit I haven't heard of it before.
> 
> Is it the sort of thing one would buy from a health store?


is the same as ezekial bread you hear the americans eating mate. its made from sprouted grains so not wheat based i believe. its good but expensive for what you get IMO and you dont get alot of bread for the amount of carbs it gives you. i would much rather get my 30g of carbs per meal from rice/potato etc than a slice of bread and not a very big one at that.

for on the move tho if needing to take food out etc then its good IMO and it is tasty i just couldnt afford to justify its use regularly.

Nice with some peanut butter and jam on 

Jordan as we discussed i think that cycle will work awesome for you mate and ure strength is going to go mental AND dont bloody forget to check ure morning sugars :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Haha I will do my morning sugars tmo for sure  , iv taken metformin again today.

Trained back yday and felt its time now I'm feelin better to start adding back in the core back movements so next week will be doing chins, bent over rows and rack deads...I jus dnt wnna fry my cns reali quickly again lol.

Resting today cos ache like mad...legs tmo and arms sat.

Going to add barbell lunges this week back into legs...stil no squats


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> Everythin felt achey today so took a day of rest  ... Is nice takin extra rest days...I shud of dun it befor wen I felt I needed them...mentally keeps u fresher too...so back tmo
> 
> Hav decided in end to go masteron insted of primo...jus bcos cnt find a totally legit primo source quickly tht I kno is gonna b gd stuff...the bayer schering primo is fekin expensive spec if u wanna run 6 shots a week lol.
> 
> So cycle will be: *850 test, 600 masteron, 100mg anavar/day* with lantus starting at 14iu at brekki increasing 2iu per day til 30 or so iu's. Am taking metformin at moment to increase my insulin sensitivty.
> 
> Diet will b stay same consisting of a lot of my carbs from sprouted grain bread, eggs, chicken,rice, sweet spud and trying to have steak everyday...


Nice clean course:thumb:

Be interested in how you get on with metaformin


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> Nice clean course:thumb:
> 
> Be interested in how you get on with metaformin


The met at the momemt joe is just to help increase his insulin sensitivity with some cla or ala as he has now been using slin for a good while and hasnt been checking his morning blood sugars to keep an eye on this but said he hasnt been getting the same hit/feeling from the slin doses.

So ive made him do somet about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> The met at the momemt joe is just to help increase his insulin sensitivity with some cla or ala as he has now been using slin for a good while and hasnt been checking his morning blood sugars to keep an eye on this but said he hasnt been getting the same hit/feeling from the slin doses.
> 
> So ive made him do somet about it :lol: :lol:


Is met supposed to shuttle more nutrients etc into muscle as opposed to fat etc if i have explained myself properly

So less chance putting on fat with met of eat too many carbs etc????

Something I heard, based on nothing


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Is met supposed to shuttle more nutrients etc into muscle as opposed to fat etc if i have explained myself properly
> 
> So less chance putting on fat with met of eat too many carbs etc????
> 
> Something I heard, based on nothing


essentially yes...but the body can only store so much glycogen, once that limit is reached it has to be stored as fat....so tsking metformin with ur dominoes and stella doesnt make it ok Joe haha :beer:


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> essentially yes...but the body can only store so much glycogen, once that limit is reached it has to be stored as fat....so tsking metformin with ur *dominoes and stella doesnt make it ok Joe* haha :beer:


it does now:thumb: :lol: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hilly

LMAO that is the theory Joe yeh, from my understanding it will cause you to have a bigger insulin spike meaning more of a shuttle effect.

However if one is already using slin then they are already getting this benefit. adding met in this instance either means you need to use less for the same effect or you will get a bigger effect from the amount already being used. obviously you will prefer the latter here


----------



## XJPX

legs tonit, okish session....getting bored of not squatting now tho to b honest.

leg extensions 3x15

leg press 3x20

hammy curl 5x6-15

good mornings 2x10

glute/ham press 2x10

leg press 3x10 (10sec rest)

Toe press 5x10-20

switching from maltodextrin pre+pwo back to Waixy maize after today, the malto is leaving me so fekin bloated now....wms is so much lighter on the stomach for me


----------



## hilly

i found the same with malto however have read some were wms doesnt actually cause the same type of insulin spike. may be worth looking into


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i found the same with malto however have read some were wms doesnt actually cause the same type of insulin spike. may be worth looking into


lol with how distened my stomach is after malto i dnt care hahah, plus 10iu pwo slin does the job neways


----------



## XJPX

rested this weekend....going to train chest+bis on monday as didnt do arms this week....starting my cycle properly next week aswell.....diet has been spot on for past week only flaw is too many oat/protien/udos oil shakes insted of whole meals, but nonetheless all is gd....legs next week r going to be leg press/hack squat/stiff leggs/lunges....more like a real leg session  ....


----------



## XJPX

woke up this morn, tonsils r swollen, got a stupid cold from sumwhere....another week off it seems for me :S ...so gay lol....i swear this year i will of had half the time off or at least training well under par bcos of illness....stupid immune system


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> woke up this morn, tonsils r swollen, got a stupid cold from sumwhere....another week off it seems for me :S ...so gay lol....i swear this year i will of had half the time off or at least training well under par bcos of illness....stupid immune system


You need to move to sunny America mate i never get sick out here.

Used to get sick every couple of months in Ireland:cursing:

You look ridiculas BTW the gains have just been stupid for you over the last year:beer:


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> You need to move to sunny America mate i never get sick out here.
> 
> Used to get sick every couple of months in Ireland:cursing:
> 
> You look ridiculas BTW the gains have just been stupid for you over the last year:beer:


o god dnt tempt me, i need sun so bad....its so cold and rainy and sh!te here lol....

thanks a lot mate appreciate tht a lot...im stil frustrated tho cos i kno i cud of gained a lot lot more if not so friggin ill half the time...its always stop start....get my lifts going and seeing sum thickness cum on and then get ill n back to square one.

how u feelin about ur comp?...ur lookin insane in ur facebook pics


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> o god dnt tempt me, i need sun so bad....its so cold and rainy and sh!te here lol....
> 
> thanks a lot mate appreciate tht a lot...im stil frustrated tho cos i kno i cud of gained a lot lot more if not so friggin ill half the time...its always stop start....get my lifts going and seeing sum thickness cum on and then get ill n back to square one.
> 
> how u feelin about ur comp?...ur lookin insane in ur facebook pics


Erm... feeling ok just trying to get rid of the glute/upper ham fat that is very resistant to moving. Also trying to sleep on the low calories is becoming hard.

Weight is funny thing also it was 217lb this AM and this was after 14 cardio sessions and 9 weight sessions last week with an epic 2300calories each day. Deffo getting leaner but the lack of weight decrease is odd....

Thanks mate


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Erm... feeling ok just trying to get rid of the glute/upper ham fat that is very resistant to moving. Also trying to sleep on the low calories is becoming hard.
> 
> Weight is funny thing also it was 217lb this AM and this was after 14 cardio sessions and 9 weight sessions last week with an epic 2300calories each day. Deffo getting leaner but the lack of weight decrease is odd....
> 
> Thanks mate


as long as ur getting leaner mate its all tht maters  ...jus keep bustin ur balls off n will b worth it 

iv almost shifted my cold, may wait til fri to do anything tho....probs just be a push session


----------



## DB

Jords,

I was looking through an old beef last night from 09 when you won the southcoast, jesus you have put on SO much size its nuts mate..

well done

how old are u now dude? have you got another year as a junior?


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Jords,
> 
> I was looking through an old beef last night from 09 when you won the southcoast, jesus you have put on SO much size its nuts mate..
> 
> well done
> 
> how old are u now dude? have you got another year as a junior?


haha cheers mate, i cringe wen i look at those portsmouth pics now mate, i look malnourished haha...

im 21 now tho so no more juniors for me  , wish i was born jus a few weeks later n cud of had another crack at it this year....

tempted to train tonit but kno i shud hold of another cuple days til the cold has totally gone....

i look less watery since starting the anavar on thurs of last week...either tht or the masses of vit c iv been taking to shift this cold haha....

will start lantus on fri wen it cums....tempted to run an interesting approach in it which is mixing it wth bac water and spot injecting it...its interaction with igf-1 can increase proliferation of muscle cells at those sites.......hmmmmm haha we shall see about tht


----------



## Ak_88

Realistically do you reckon it can J? I remember covering IGF a tad on one of my modules last year and we were taught (i use this term loosely as we were given the whole drugs = death spiel :lol: ) that regardless of site injection it'll likely just increase circulating levels rather than local concentrations.

If you could secure yourself on a clinical trial for gene therapy though you could 'naturally' increase local IGF levels where you please :whistling: :whistling: Just need to convince them you've got a muscle wasting disease 

Hows the final year going, must nearly be exam time up your way?


----------



## hilly

Ak_88 said:


> *Realistically do you reckon it can J? I remember covering IGF a tad on one of my modules last year and we were taught (i use this term loosely as we were given the whole drugs = death spiel * :lol: *) that regardless of site injection it'll likely just increase circulating levels rather than local concentrations.*
> 
> If you could secure yourself on a clinical trial for gene therapy though you could 'naturally' increase local IGF levels where you please :whistling: :whistling: Just need to convince them you've got a muscle wasting disease
> 
> Hows the final year going, must nearly be exam time up your way?


ive looked into this as well. I believe it to be true. the idea behind mixing it with lantus and the bac water i believe is to help it spread and uptake into more seperate muscle fibers as there is some local uptake but it is very small so the theory is to get more spread across the muscle fibers so you get a little bit in each one instead of a very very local hit of a higher concentration and most filtering though as you say.

same as the microdosing i want to experiement with at some pointt


----------



## XJPX

trained tonit in the end,jus at gfs gym on the machines 

pec dec 5x12

machine press 5x 8-12

preacher curl 4x10

side lateral cables 4x10

hammer cable curl 3x10

pecdec tripledrop

feel ok now, bit tired. defo harder from the anavar....will give it 4 weeks til pics again and hopefulli we will see the mass i had from previous pics but in a much tidier and tigher look


----------



## dmcc

You definitely over the sickness?


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> haha cheers mate, i cringe wen i look at those portsmouth pics now mate, i look malnourished haha...
> 
> im 21 now tho so no more juniors for me  , wish i was born jus a few weeks later n cud of had another crack at it this year....


haha yeah, caught up with my mate James Hollingsead who won last year, he is sitting at 16st10 after being off anything for 4 months.. he went up2 18st12 in his rebound.. ffs can believe he is a junior! i wouldnt fancy facing him and i'm nearly 27! LOL


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> You definitely over the sickness?


erm bloods say so...mentally i feel refreshed...aprt from a slight cold ( wat i hope is just a cold) im ready to go...we will see lol 



DB said:


> haha yeah, caught up with my mate James Hollingsead who won last year, he is sitting at 16st10 after being off anything for 4 months.. he went up2 18st12 in his rebound.. ffs can believe he is a junior! i wouldnt fancy facing him and i'm nearly 27! LOL


haha i kno he is a big boy and desrved tht title without a doubt, i wudnt minded another shot onstage with him this year tho 

rested tonight....throat is a lil sore...nuffin bad....just garggled dissolvable aspirin/salt so shud keep it all gd....

back and rear delts tmo nit  ....rows and chins wooop


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> erm bloods say so...mentally i feel refreshed...aprt from a slight cold ( wat i hope is just a cold) im ready to go...we will see lol
> 
> haha i kno he is a big boy and desrved tht title without a doubt, i wudnt minded another shot onstage with him this year tho
> 
> rested tonight....throat is a lil sore...nuffin bad....just garggled dissolvable aspirin/salt so shud keep it all gd....
> 
> back and rear delts tmo nit  ....rows and chins wooop


He's taking a year out and coming back next year in the super heavies I think.. I'd put money on him being a supers British champ by the time he is 25


----------



## Littleluke

DB said:


> He's taking a year out and coming back next year in the super heavies I think.. I'd put money on him being a supers British champ by the time he is 25


Yeh I second that.

I've met James a few times in person, really good lad and he is an absolute UNIT.


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> He's taking a year out and coming back next year in the super heavies I think.. I'd put money on him being a supers British champ by the time he is 25


damn he is gonna b awesome as a super heavy....i agree he will own tht class by 25


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> damn he is gonna b awesome as a super heavy....i agree he will own tht class by 25


Hows the training and stuff now mate

Getting back normal??


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Hows the training and stuff now mate
> 
> Getting back normal??


hello mate...nope im still lifting like a pusssy....not squatted or deaded in 8 weeks  ...spinal erectors r waisting away haha. im going to hopefulli b bk into the swing of it all over the next few weeks....jus need to fully shake this cold. im training tonit and determind to do sum bent rows so at least there is sumthin in there thats a respectable exercise lol


----------



## XJPX

trained pull tonit....decent ish session....took pics but no upload cable...they was to show where i am at stsrt of this cycle...id say im exactly where i was in last pics but a little less watery and look a little bigger muscle wise  ...il wack them up next week.

started the lantus protocol this morn, took forever lol...pinned traps and rear delts


----------



## BigDom86

what does your whole cycle look like mate? sorry if you posted it before.


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> hello mate...nope im still lifting like a pusssy....not squatted or deaded in 8 weeks  ...spinal erectors r waisting away haha. im going to hopefulli b bk into the swing of it all over the next few weeks....jus need to fully shake this cold. im training tonit and determind to do sum bent rows so at least there is sumthin in there thats a respectable exercise lol


In one way its sad training not back normal..

But on a lighter note, at least this way you wont out gun me at expo:thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> In one way its sad training not back normal..
> 
> But on a lighter note, at least this way you wont out gun me at expo:thumb: :lol: :lol:


hehe i wanna put the pic up i took today sir....u may just retract tht comment....less has seemed to be more on the arm gunagge hehe


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> what does your whole cycle look like mate? sorry if you posted it before.


no worries:

750 test a week...mixes of sust til tht runs out then,cyp,enth lol...just usin watever i have in my draw

600 mast prop a week...gonne b a bitch pinning 6mls of tht a week...

100mg anavar a day

i was 17 n half wen i sacked off my super bloated fatty cycle and dropped down to 16 10 befor starting this cycle....the aim is to b a v tight 17 n a bit at end....i dnt want to b a watery fekin mess....if i can gain 7-8pounds of decent muscle il b v happy


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> hehe i wanna put the pic up i took today sir....u may just retract tht comment....less has seemed to be more on the arm gunagge hehe


Post away young padawan

This old cripple may need to up his game


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Post away young padawan
> 
> This old cripple may need to up his game


its not the posing pics i took in gym cos have no data cable....the gf has stolen it...however between u sayin tht and me makin food in kitchen my housemate took this pic cos sed my lower back doesnt look like its missed deadlifts too much haha.....u can see te gunnage all be it a slight off angle haha...see a bit of chest too ther joe :whistling:


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> its not the posing pics i took in gym cos have no data cable....the gf has stolen it...however between u sayin tht and me makin food in kitchen my housemate took this pic cos sed my lower back doesnt look like its missed deadlifts too much haha.....u can see te gunnage all be it a slight off angle haha...see a bit of chest too ther joe :whistling:


Impressive size :beer:

[email protected] :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Seriously, looking v.good, come on loads this year.

From last years expo to this years Fck me, different person mate:thumb:

Thats dedication


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Impressive size :beer:
> 
> [email protected]:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Seriously, looking v.good, come on loads this year.
> 
> From last years expo to this years Fck me, different person mate:thumb:
> 
> Thats dedication


cheers pal...stil a lot more to come this year...ul see me at the expo at the peak of this cycle hehe  ...we will need gun comparative pics for sure hehe...and no site injecting the week befor the show haha!!!


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> cheers pal...stil a lot more to come this year...ul see me at the expo at the peak of this cycle hehe  ...we will need gun comparative pics for sure hehe...and no site injecting the week befor the show haha!!!


you will blow me away dude

Im shot now, 2 torn arms, WTF an i gonna do, plus IM an old man

However, does not mean i wont give it a shot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DEJ

jw007 said:


> you will blow me away dude
> 
> Im shot now, 2 torn arms, WTF an i gonna do, plus IM an old man
> 
> *However, does not mean i wont give it a shot * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or ten into each bicep lol


----------



## LittleChris

Looking at running Anavar myself, seems to be a popular compound. How are you finding it at the moment?

That old dog Jdub still has some fight in him yet!


----------



## hilly

**** me jordan looking good pal. I hope to make as much progress this coming year as you have done over the last year altho the pct might but me at a disadvantage im hoping peptides will cover me a little


----------



## Dig

Really impressive!!!

What are the main differences in the past year that has allowed you to gain so much more size??

Higher dose cycles? Greater use of peptides? Different training techniques? More food?


----------



## hilly

id say a great knowledge overall has allowed jordan to progress along with having me as a friend


----------



## XJPX

Chris too early for me to comment on the anavar...will let u kno in a few weeks...but its tried and tested by so many ppl who swear by it...I jus hope my stuff is decent var.

Erm its not higher dose cycles as iv been runnin same sorta cycles for a while. Erm competing allowed me to gain a lot of muscle in my rebounds...sum ppl say rebounds r jus fat and water...well my body disagrees cos it gained a lot of muscle. The peptide protocols hav helped a lot aswell....iv been playin with them all over the past year...ghrp/cjc then adding gh into those...then igf/mgf with diff types of slin....

Ontop of tht I have been even more consistent with my food...no junk, all clean and just nailing it every single day....even then with big breaks off trainin ( no trainin for 5 weeks after brits, 5 weeks after my dbol/drol cycle) stil not trainin fully now....in total its been about 3 months at which iv not trained properly so tht may show tht I needed more rest to grow aswell....

There are so many contributing factors....


----------



## XJPX

bk home in brighton now....4 weeks of just trainign, eating and sleeping, no lectures or ne other uni related distractions.....soo will see how much can acheive....i aim for this cycle to be about 10 weeks long....

starting pics are here....

hope to finish with added musclke everywhere  ...any particular weaknesses anyone wud target feel free to chip in


----------



## DEJ

Insane mate, cant believe your younger than me and almost triple my size, absolutely gutting haha! nice to see you looking healthier as well.


----------



## Lois_Lane

You look like young bullock, in a good way!

Very impressive changes!


----------



## Rudedog

Very impressive mate looking very thick and powerful on the rear double bi


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, im glad this is just the start of the cycle too.....by the end things shud b right wher i want them for comp prep


----------



## Goose

Hey Jordan, look good bro... Interested to know what this lanctus theory is you have? thats of course if you want to share it?? Im running lanctus at the min and finding it very good!


----------



## XJPX

Goose said:


> Hey Jordan, look good bro... Interested to know what this lanctus theory is you have? thats of course if you want to share it?? Im running lanctus at the min and finding it very good!


ermm....mixing bac water with the lantus will aparently stimulate igf receptors at the local site causing growth....im a sceptic but the guy whose protocol it is, is a seriously clever bloke so we will see


----------



## clarkey

Hey Jordan looking good mate, what are you plans after you finish your 10wk cycle? you got any shows in mind yet? def catch up soon:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> iv tried textin bk mate but signal in my house is so ****tttt......dnt u thi nk off season cardio will inhibit how u respond to cardio during prep.....i dfeo think it wud


yes it would in that aspect but i imagine you are going to drop to a cruise before prep cycle starts. at this stage i would also stop cardio so ure body re adjusts.

i remember last time when you got heavier you coulnd breath when going up the stairs and was struggling a little with food. i think cardio just 20-30 mins on off days in the am would help with cv fitness/boost metabolism to help with food etc.

I have read recently alot of posts by DC and massive g/dusty etc and all are some whopping big blokes who employ this in the off season and i will be as well. just food for thought my mate

not getting any of ure txts dnt think


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> yes it would in that aspect but i imagine you are going to drop to a cruise before prep cycle starts. at this stage i would also stop cardio so ure body re adjusts.
> 
> i remember last time when you got heavier you coulnd breath when going up the stairs and was struggling a little with food. i think cardio just 20-30 mins on off days in the am would help with cv fitness/boost metabolism to help with food etc.
> 
> I have read recently alot of posts by DC and massive g/dusty etc and all are some whopping big blokes who employ this in the off season and i will be as well. just food for thought my mate
> 
> not getting any of ure txts dnt think


yeah ur right, cardio is only gonnna help.....i wudnt mind feeling a bit fitter....im not doing it fasted tho? lol


----------



## hilly

i would slamm some glutamine and bcaa biggish dose and maybe an apple then go do cardio on off days. have u seen pics of evan centapani lately. doesnt seem to be doing him any harm either


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Hey Jordan looking good mate, what are you plans after you finish your 10wk cycle? you got any shows in mind yet? def catch up soon:thumbup1:


hey buddy, will then be dropping to a cruise dose and play around with another peptide protocol haha  .....im bk home for 4 weeks for easter, wen im bk up il defo defo cum over to notts to train wid u.....4 weeks and coutning haha :0 ....hows everythin with u at moment?...did ur protien urea cum down?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i would slamm some glutamine and bcaa biggish dose and maybe an apple then go do cardio on off days. have u seen pics of evan centapani lately. doesnt seem to be doing him any harm either


bk in the house again so no signal, will private messag u about wat we tlked about.


----------



## XJPX

awesome session this evening: trained with one of the lads in cheetahs...Jason Maker....has an awesome physique

incline barbell press- worked upto 150 for 5 reps which was fairly strong...wil throw up 160 next week

flat dumbell press- 65kgs for 8s

fkat flies: 30ks for 8s

high incline smith: 3x8

cables flies 2x15

i was nakered after....jason trains slightly higher volume then me and did extra sets on everythin lol....his condition is insane aswell...he looks 3 weeks out from a show year round.


----------



## XJPX

legs tonit, was coughin a bit befor and after but feel ok now....one thing tht is annoying me is my preworkout shake keeps bloating me....today i changed it to bcaas with waxymiaze and squash but after 10mins of training the gut was blooooated n i struggle to breath aswell wen its like tht :s

iv ordered sum melon flavour creapump from myprotien...will add bcaas, eaas and glutamine to it in the hope tht makes me less bloated.....or cud it be the igf+slin preworkout thts causin it regardless of what i consume.

leg press 3x10

hack squat 3x10

hammy curl 3x10

stiff legged deads 3x6

leg extensions 3x12

no calfs...to tired....will do them next session

the site injecting lantus is giving serious pumps in the area trained, since the sessio my legs hav stayed full which is cool...chest same since yday aswell...hopefully this stays


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> legs tonit, was coughin a bit befor and after but feel ok now....one thing tht is annoying me is my preworkout shake keeps bloating me....today i changed it to bcaas with waxymiaze and squash but after 10mins of training the gut was blooooated n i struggle to breath aswell wen its like tht :s
> 
> iv ordered sum melon flavour creapump from myprotien...will add bcaas, eaas and glutamine to it in the hope tht makes me less bloated.....or cud it be the igf+slin preworkout thts causin it regardless of what i consume.
> 
> leg press 3x10
> 
> hack squat 3x10
> 
> hammy curl 3x10
> 
> stiff legged deads 3x6
> 
> leg extensions 3x12
> 
> no calfs...to tired....will do them next session
> 
> the site injecting lantus is giving serious pumps in the area trained, since the sessio my legs hav stayed full which is cool...chest same since yday aswell...hopefully this stays


Do your run any arginine (or orn) preworkout? Are you using electrolytes in your preworkout shake?

Site lantus is defo good stuff. Are you using it on all your muscles to be trained?

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Do your run any arginine (or orn) preworkout? Are you using electrolytes in your preworkout shake?
> 
> Site lantus is defo good stuff. Are you using it on all your muscles to be trained?
> 
> J


nope no vasodilators preworkout, and no electrolytes...soley a simple carb due to the igf+slin shot with either whey isolate or bcaas+glutamine

yeah taking it 3-4 days a week pinning into watever i train, i dnt hav enuff bac water this week tho to pin the trained muscle at more then one site whch is wat is advised....iv just ordered more so hopefulli tht will hav even nicer full feeling effect :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

I was thinking that the osmolarity may be sub-optimal, hence the bloat. Maybe increasing the amount of water in the shake, or possibly playing with electrolyte intake and/or a little glycerol monosterate.

I usually use site lantus without additional water, but have been thinking about mixing up my carnitine IM jabs and lantus ( mainly to reduce jab number ). I also wonder how much of a difference the water volume itself makes (anabolic signalling from swelling), and whether this could be used in some way.

J


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> bk home in brighton now....4 weeks of just trainign, eating and sleeping, no lectures or ne other uni related distractions.....soo will see how much can acheive....i aim for this cycle to be about 10 weeks long....
> 
> starting pics are here....
> 
> hope to finish with added musclke everywhere  ...any particular weaknesses anyone wud target feel free to chip in


you sure thats you mate?i mean that could anyone off the net.

let me warn you i have plenty of big juicy mates too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

Jordan are you smashing the pre workout shake in one then having a pwo shake.

i found it better and less bloat to make the shake to cover the pre workout slin and supp it from the time of injecting right thru thre workout. i didnt really bloat as i did drinking the shake in one.

also like J said adding more water and electrolytes probs a good idea that and glycerol will be new additions to my intra shake when i stop dieting as well as some arginine as i have been reading and it looks to be a very good addiiton especially when using peptides pre workout.

meant to mention these to you but forgot as i havnt finished what will be in the shake exactly yet and want ure opinion


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> I was thinking that the osmolarity may be sub-optimal, hence the bloat. Maybe increasing the amount of water in the shake, or possibly playing with electrolyte intake and/or a little glycerol monosterate.
> 
> I usually use site lantus without additional water, but have been thinking about mixing up my carnitine IM jabs and lantus ( mainly to reduce jab number ). I also wonder how much of a difference the water volume itself makes (anabolic signalling from swelling), and whether this could be used in some way.
> 
> J


cheers mate, il ad din sum electrolytes and see how tht works.....whats ur opinions on glycerol being used 4-5 times a week then?

and i like the idea of mixing the lantus with ur carnitine.....do u have the synthetek stuff?



 weeman said:


> you sure thats you mate?i mean that could anyone off the net.
> 
> let me warn you i have plenty of big juicy mates too :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahahahaha :beer:


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> Jordan are you smashing the pre workout shake in one then having a pwo shake.
> 
> i found it better and less bloat to make the shake to cover the pre workout slin and supp it from the time of injecting right thru thre workout. i didnt really bloat as i did drinking the shake in one.
> 
> also like J said adding more water and electrolytes probs a good idea that and glycerol will be new additions to my intra shake when i stop dieting as well as some arginine as i have been reading and it looks to be a very good addiiton especially when using peptides pre workout.
> 
> meant to mention these to you but forgot as i havnt finished what will be in the shake exactly yet and want ure opinion


mate i find wen i do both sip it thru the sesion and or see it off i get bloated in the session neways lol, is so off putting

tonight im using creapump from myrptoein which is dextrose/palatinose with creatine, citruline......ill add bcaa, eaa and glutamine and see how i get on


----------



## XJPX

no preworkout bloat today so happy with tht

pull over machine 3x10

bent over row 3x8

wide grip pulldowns 3x10

seated cable row 3x10

rear delt machine 4x12

shrugs 3x8

gd session, nice pump.....will rest tmo and do a push session on sat

gettin my masteron tmo so adding tht in 2ml EOD....


----------



## XJPX

masteron is now added to the mix....so things shud tighten up a fraction more but im not expecting miracles considering the food consumption and my look at moment....

5000cals wont break me past the 17stone mark it seems, hav hit tht all week and the cales aint budging so gonna go upto 5500 for the nextn week n see wat happens


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What you chucking in? ... Test, mast and var? Plus GH, Slin, IGF?


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What you chucking in? ... Test, mast and var? Plus GH, Slin, IGF?


hey buddy....ye test, mast, var......then chaning over to lantus with gh in morning of days i train shot locally, then igf preworkout.....gettin sum igetropin by hygene next week so tht shud b gddd


----------



## leafman

Glad things are goin well mate, just havin a little catch up, do u still do push pull legs days j or has that changed now? All the best mate 

edited... just to say, seen latest pics mate and u look way bigger than last time i seen u at expo, really impressed.


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Glad things are goin well mate, just havin a little catch up, do u still do push pull legs days j or has that changed now? All the best mate


hello buddy, wel do to me being ill 50percent of the time for the past 6 months i mostly do push pull legs, however if im well i like the four day split of chest n bis, legs, rest, delts n tris, back n traps , rest, rest.

last week ended up being push pull legs due to the gym being shut over the weekend and next week will be the same.

im long forward to training this week...wanna puch my bench a little more....and wanna try neil hills style of leg press which is going to be horrendously hard lol....rack pulls will at long last be back in next week too


----------



## leafman

XJPX said:


> hello buddy, wel do to me being ill 50percent of the time for the past 6 months i mostly do push pull legs, however if im well i like the four day split of chest n bis, legs, rest, delts n tris, back n traps , rest, rest.
> 
> last week ended up being push pull legs due to the gym being shut over the weekend and next week will be the same.
> 
> im long forward to training this week...wanna puch my bench a little more....and wanna try neil hills style of leg press which is going to be horrendously hard lol....rack pulls will at long last be back in next week too


Ahh so u do still use it sometimes. Ive used it for the 14 month ive been training now. Im thinking of mayb switching things but i find it very simple this way lol. You look to have done really well, but thats dedication for you i suppose. It makes me wanna get back at it proper tho seeing what can be achieved. Very motivating.

I wish you all the luck in world mate and hopefully u will stay healthy and get to were u wanna be, and your still only young ffs :thumbup1: Will start following proply now so i dont have to read miles back to catch up


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Ahh so u do still use it sometimes. Ive used it for the 14 month ive been training now. Im thinking of mayb switching things but i find it very simple this way lol. You look to have done really well, but thats dedication for you i suppose. It makes me wanna get back at it proper tho seeing what can be achieved. Very motivating.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in world mate and hopefully u will stay healthy and get to were u wanna be, and your still only young ffs :thumbup1: Will start following proply now so i dont have to read miles back to catch up


haha no worries pal...ye packed on a lot more muscle then last year....shud b arounf 17 n half stone by end of this cycle....

all the best to u aswell mate, dnt do anything by halfs...give it everythin and u get a lot more back


----------



## XJPX

OK gd session today, trained push....

flat barbell bench...worked upto 180 kg for 3 ...need to video this....this was on a nasty ****ty bar aswell which was wobbling all over place, 3rd rep wasnt mine tho...it stuk loadss and needed help thru it but then locked out on my own.

flat machine press 4x10

shoulder press 4x10

cable side laterals 3x10

tricep pushdowns 4x8

pec dec 1x20

looked pretty chunky in the gym today haha.....took a most muscular and am defo a chucnky monkey hahaha...cnt wait to have my face slender again so i look at least a little bit attractive hahaah...can see my dog trying to get in on the pic aswell the camer whore tht he is haha


----------



## big_jim_87

pretty lean buddy lol you allways have a big face tho lol looking good


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> pretty lean buddy lol you allways have a big face tho lol looking good


dnt b fooled, its just the abs tht r lean...my body is deceptive haha....i dnt hav a big face wen im dieting :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Holding a bit of water eh mate? How is the blood pressure.

Looking very thick and full but you don't need me to say that.


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Holding a bit of water eh mate? How is the blood pressure.
> 
> Looking very thick and full but you don't need me to say that.


well hopefulli once the masteron kicks it i will looks less like the michelen man haha....but for now its wat has to be dun lol :thumb:

oh will check the blood pressur in the week, need a to find a pharmacy with a big enuff cusp


----------



## Lois_Lane

How are you feeling?

Last time i bulked up like that i felt like **** lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

lol it gos to show how ppl hold fat diff you have lean abs but watery arms i have lean arm but bloated to fuk gutt lol or should i say hold water


----------



## jw007

Look good J

I would say back width is lacking a bit, but i think that is prob genetic as you have high lat insertions..

Guns looking huge too, Hmmmm going to have to do something about this PMSL


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> well hopefulli once the masteron kicks it i will looks less like the michelen man haha....but for now its wat has to be dun lol :thumb:
> 
> oh will check the blood pressur in the week, need a to find a pharmacy with a big enuff cusp


who gives a shyt about water or fat for that matter my best mass was added when i got up to about 15-17%bf lol highest i have ever been and water was bad! face made you look small not your face you! lol


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> How are you feeling?
> 
> Last time i bulked up like that i felt like **** lol.


i feel okish, better then the last bulk..probs cos the drol/dbol is gone.....but i breath reallliii reallli loudly, like a steam train lol. im v bloated all day long tho from the oat shakes..tht isnt fun. im reali looking forward to dieting to b honest and after comps this year im having such a big break lol


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Look good J
> 
> I would say back width is lacking a bit, but i think that is prob genetic as you have high lat insertions..
> 
> Guns looking huge too, Hmmmm going to have to do something about this PMSL


defo back width is sumthing im addressing mate, im doing my lat puls infront of the body now to try to build mass right from the insertion point...but ye only can do wat i can with that one due to how high they are.

hahah well from ur posts in tht synthol page i wudbt b surprised if synthetek have recieved an order off u in past 24 hours :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> i feel okish, better then the last bulk..probs cos the drol/dbol is gone.....but i breath reallliii reallli loudly, like a steam train lol. im v bloated all day long tho from the oat shakes..tht isnt fun. im reali looking forward to dieting to b honest and after comps this year im having such a big break lol


Yep been there done that feels awful doesn't it!

For my body i have learned i grow best while dieting and staying lean i simply no longer bulk. Besides when i am off gear and that's just due to me liking to eat a lot:whistling:

You look awesome brother and you will be a top bb BUT you have to stay healthy.

For lats do weighted chin ups from a dead hang once you reach failure just hang there until you can't bear the pain, use straps obviously.


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> defo back width is sumthing im addressing mate, im doing my lat puls infront of the body now to try to build mass right from the insertion point...but ye only can do wat i can with that one due to how high they are.
> 
> hahah well from ur posts in tht synthol page i wudbt b surprised if synthetek have recieved an order off u in past 24 hours :whistling:


Ha ha

I have plans afoot mate, might try get an oil sorted with low dose test base in it:thumb:

Once my guns bigger than yours again I MAY let you have some :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Looking dense 

What have you eaten today?


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> i feel okish, better then the last bulk..probs cos the drol/dbol is gone.....but i breath reallliii reallli loudly, like a steam train lol. im v bloated all day long tho from the oat shakes..tht isnt fun. im reali looking forward to dieting to b honest and after comps this year im having such a big break lol


ditch the oats then you muppet and add more sprouted grain bread. less actual food for the same cals/carbs etc.


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> OK gd session today, trained push....
> 
> flat barbell bench...worked upto 180 kg for 3 ...need to video this....this was on a nasty ****ty bar aswell which was wobbling all over place, 3rd rep wasnt mine tho...it stuk loadss and needed help thru it but then locked out on my own.
> 
> flat machine press 4x10
> 
> shoulder press 4x10
> 
> cable side laterals 3x10
> 
> tricep pushdowns 4x8
> 
> pec dec 1x20
> 
> looked pretty chunky in the gym today haha.....took a most muscular and am defo a chucnky monkey hahaha...cnt wait to have my face slender again so i look at least a little bit attractive hahaah...can see my dog trying to get in on the pic aswell the camer whore tht he is haha


Fcukin hell dude, your face does look massive 

Still looking lean though


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> ditch the oats then you muppet and add more sprouted grain bread. less actual food for the same cals/carbs etc.


OR switch to baby food oats, its powdered has no fiber or fat in it and goes down easy in a shake this is what i did when i bulked up to 255lb.


----------



## big_jim_87

im back on oats in my shakes now and am bloated all day but i just force every thing down feel shyt all day too oh well


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i seriously hate how you still have abs....wtf....

i bulk up and the 1st place it goes is my gut, then the back, then the arms.

I have lean shoulders/chest but thats no good when you look preggers lol.

hear you on the bloat, on my rebound i felt like sh1t just walking anywhere, the water retention was unreal and pumps from the dbol kicked my ass.


----------



## XJPX

Chris i had a a whole soreen malf loaf, 2 bananas and 3 scoops of whey for brekki, then 2nd meal was 100g of oats, 2 whey, 5 eggs blended, preworkout was crepump+bcaas n shizzle, pwo was same cos didnt fancy choc shake,.....currently dad is cooking a roast with sweet spud then after tht probs gonna catch the late showing of clash of titans which involves a maccyds to take into cinema  ....wen im home more oat shakes lol



hilly said:


> ditch the oats then you muppet and add more sprouted grain bread. less actual food for the same cals/carbs etc.


tht wud involve leaving the house to buy some haha....im in a pure anabolic enviroment which involves no walking haha :thumb:



AlasTTTair said:


> Fcukin hell dude, your face does look massive
> 
> Still looking lean though


haha ohhh yes going for the serious chunky lad face look right now, girl attention= ZERO haha



Lois_Lane said:


> OR switch to baby food oats, its powdered has no fiber or fat in it and goes down easy in a shake this is what i did when i bulked up to 255lb.


again this wud involve leaving the house, not an option right now haha



big_jim_87 said:


> im back on oats in my shakes now and am bloated all day but i just force every thing down feel shyt all day too oh well


haha im glad sumone else is feeling my pain/urge to throw up quite a lot lol


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> i seriously hate how you still have abs....wtf....
> 
> i bulk up and the 1st place it goes is my gut, then the back, then the arms.
> 
> I have lean shoulders/chest but thats no good when you look preggers lol.
> 
> hear you on the bloat, on my rebound i felt like sh1t just walking anywhere, the water retention was unreal and pumps from the dbol kicked my ass.


yeah im miffed by the abs aswell...not just abs but obliques too haha :whistling:

everything else looks like fat sack of sh!t tho so makes up for it hahaha :lol:


----------



## hilly

mate id kill for a day of food like that


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

looking full mate, still lean too! Love your excuse not getting out the house, anabolic enviroment haha!


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep been there done that feels awful doesn't it!
> 
> For my body i have learned i grow best while dieting and staying lean i simply no longer bulk. Besides when i am off gear and that's just due to me liking to eat a lot:whistling:
> 
> You look awesome brother and you will be a top bb BUT you have to stay healthy.
> 
> *For lats do weighted chin ups from a dead hang once you reach failure just hang there until you can't bear the pain, use straps obviously.*


will b on these this week cheers mate.....

im trying to stay healthy, im being sensible with everything aswell mate...i just think my body doesnt wanna co-operate at the moment :cursing:

hopefulli once i drop off the excess il feel GD...insted of just average at best lol


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> mate id kill for a day of food like that


well once uv smashed ur comp and come in mad shredded and shown this board wat crazy condition can be acheived even for ur first comp then i will treat u to watever meal u want :beer:


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> well once uv smashed ur comp and come in mad shredded and shown this board wat crazy condition can be acheived even for ur first comp then i will treat u to watever meal u want :beer:


haha cheers mate best keep a good portion of ure student loan aside then


----------



## Big Dawg

How come you're not wanting to leave the house dude?


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> well once uv smashed ur comp and come in mad shredded and shown this board wat crazy condition can be acheived even for ur first comp then i will treat u to watever meal u want :beer:


I will pay for your ticket to the states if you pay for my cheat day the day after the contest.....will be a great investment for me:lol:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> I will pay for your ticket to the states if you pay for my cheat day the day after the contest.....will be a great investment for me:lol:


haha ill treat you to a meal or 2 when i come over :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> haha ill treat you to a meal or 2 when i come over :thumb:


Looking forward to it mate i will eat yours also as you wont be up for eating after our work out:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Looking forward to it mate i will eat yours also as you wont be up for eating after our work out:lol: :thumbup1:


dnt worry about me i could be on my death bed but could still manage to keep with the best of eaters


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> How come you're not wanting to leave the house dude?


im only messing around mate....jus had rthis thing in my head since i saw this stuff on guys in prison gettin feckin massive.....all they do is sleep, eat and smash the gym.....and can pretty much get as much dbol as they want haha.....anabolic heaven ( apart from the prison bit obv lol)


----------



## ah24

Looking good dude...hope the new compounds agree with you better than the dbol/drol combo


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> im only messing around mate....jus had rthis thing in my head since i saw this stuff on guys in prison gettin feckin massive.....all they do is sleep, eat and smash the gym.....and can pretty much get as much dbol as they want haha.....anabolic heaven ( apart from the prison bit obv lol)


LOL oh I get ya. Thought you were turning into one of dem dere reclusive bbers haha :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> dnt worry about me i could be on my death bed but could still manage to keep with the best of eaters


i wish i cud, vit b12 has seemed to help with my appetite but all in all i have v little appetite.


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Looking good dude...hope the new compounds agree with you better than the dbol/drol combo


thanks bud, i feel better....but stil not great lol....i dnt think its possible to feel great holding this much water n eating this many calories...


----------



## XJPX

took my shot of b12 las nit befor bed, woke up today starving marvin...so plzed about tht.

took 30iu of lantus and 16iu of gh with 3ml of bac water split across both quads.....

training legs topday obv....going to do sum super high volume work on them.

measured arms cold las nit n they came in at jus a touch under 19.5s....( bigger then Joes) lol


----------



## hilly

how u finding the growth/levemir protocol so far?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> how u finding the growth/*levemir* protocol so far?


lantus, cnt complain mate...fantastic pumps in tht muscle wen i train...


----------



## hilly

i new it was lantus fck knows why i wrote levemir lmao.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> i new it was lantus fck knows why i wrote levemir lmao.


haha cos ur dieting n its sooon gonna render ur brain feckin useless haha :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> took my shot of b12 las nit befor bed, woke up today starving marvin...so plzed about tht.
> 
> took 30iu of lantus and 16iu of gh with 3ml of bac water split across both quads.....
> 
> training legs topday obv....going to do sum super high volume work on them.
> 
> measured arms cold las nit n they came in at jus a touch under 19.5s....( bigger then Joes) lol


I will see your bloated arm with my bloated arm from 18 months ago when i bulked up


----------



## hilly

LMFAO get that wacked in JW journal as well mate


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> I will see your bloated arm with my bloated arm from 18 months ago when i bulked up


haha thts brilliant, urs looks like its holding even more water then mine :whistling: , i agree post tht over i joes hahaha....


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> I will see your bloated arm with my bloated arm from 18 months ago when i bulked up





hilly said:


> LMFAO get that wacked in JW journal as well mate





XJPX said:


> haha thts brilliant, urs looks like its holding even more water then mine :whistling: , i agree post tht over i joes hahaha....


Fck off:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:you lot

Going to have to join forces with weespunk and share ideas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> took my shot of b12 las nit befor bed, woke up today starving marvin...so plzed about tht.
> 
> took 30iu of lantus and 16iu of gh with 3ml of bac water split across both quads.....
> 
> training legs topday obv....going to do sum super high volume work on them.
> 
> *measured arms cold las nit n they came in at jus a touch under 19.5s....( bigger then Joes) lol*


Why dont you now go and compare eyesight with stevie fckin wonder, or height with TinyTom...

You are like a kid playing top trumps against all the afflicted ones:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Why dont you now go and compare eyesight with stevie fckin wonder, or height with TinyTom...
> 
> You are like a kid playing top trumps against all the afflicted ones:lol: :lol: :lol:


lolololol

legs tonit was ok..ish....i stil hav a coguh whicvh is mega annoying n i find it hard to breath on leg press cos of it, wats makin things worse is from excessive coughin i now hav a sharp pain in my side wen i do cough, probs twinged a muscle or summin gay........so spent the first 10 mins of the session trying to breath and wincing in pain haha...once id cleared my throat i was better

leg press 3x60 rest paused

hammy curl 3x15

stiff deads 3x8

leg extension 4x12

seatwed ham curls 1x30 rest paused

seated calf raise 6x8-15

next week will hav to prefatigue quads n hammies big time cos i jus dnt seem to hav ti in me to lift heavy on them :cursing:


----------



## XJPX

trained today so cud rest whole weekend.....rest day are nice lol

wide grip pulldowns 4x8

straight arm pulls 3x12

seated row 3x8

cable upright rows 3x12

prone curl 3x12

rear delt macgine 3x12

bent over row 2x15

hanging lat stretch 3x30sec

my side is so painfull...didnt cough during gym but after had a coughing fit n was left leaning against the wall like a cripple outside the gym....worried it maybe a rib tht iv busted....neways will do fook all this weekend....

as im taking 16iu gh 3x per week at moment, i split my gh dose today, 8iu prebrekki with the 30iu lantus, then il hav another 8iu shot bi literally into rear delts befor bed


----------



## leafman

XJPX said:


> i wish i cud, vit b12 has seemed to help with my appetite but all in all i have v little appetite.


Any tips to increase appetite J ??


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> took my shot of b12 las nit befor bed, woke up today starving marvin...so plzed about tht.
> 
> took 30iu of lantus and 16iu of gh with 3ml of bac water split across both quads.....
> 
> training legs topday obv....going to do sum super high volume work on them.
> 
> measured arms cold las nit n they came in at jus a touch under 19.5s....( bigger then Joes) lol


seriously impressive arm mate, how tall are you btw?


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Any tips to increase appetite J ??


mate im struggling myself.....will power is the only tip....now for every meal i jus say tht this food needs eating or i aint gonna win....get personal with the food haha :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> seriously impressive arm mate, how tall are you btw?


cheers buddy, im 5 7 :beer: ....not quite a midget...but no giant either haha


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> took my shot of b12 las nit befor bed, woke up today starving marvin...so plzed about tht.
> 
> took 30iu of lantus and 16iu of gh with 3ml of bac water split across both quads.....
> 
> training legs topday obv....going to do sum super high volume work on them.
> 
> measured arms cold las nit n they came in at jus a touch under 19.5s....( bigger then Joes) lol


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

cock

:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> cheers buddy, im 5 7 :beer: ....not quite a midget...but no giant either haha


ahhh right cool, bout average height for competitive bodybuilding then. do you do any kind of site injecting mate? if you dont mind me asking? am thinking starting protocol for arms..


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> ahhh right cool, bout average height for competitive bodybuilding then. do you do any kind of site injecting mate? if you dont mind me asking? am thinking starting protocol for arms..


not yet, im in discussions about it at moment with a few ppl :whistling: , i wudnt mind using gear to site them with or even mixing sum gear with a site oil....i wudnt use synthol on its own tho as may aswell chuck sum anabolic in ther....im not too up on tht to b honest as hav never considered it until this gunwars malarky haha. need to do sum research myself....wat r ur thorts?


----------



## hilly

my thoughts are be careful and stop trying to do 101 things to grow all at once. do it in stages.

how about first working on being able to do a normal course with heavy training and eating


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> my thoughts are be careful and stop trying to do 101 things to grow all at once. do it in stages.
> 
> how about first working on being able to do a normal course with heavy training and eating


haha try telling tht to me body.....i can do heavy bench and from yday heavy latpulldowns :thumb: ....next will try heavy bent rows


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> haha try telling tht to me body.....i can do heavy bench and from yday heavy latpulldowns :thumb: ....next will try heavy bent rows


haha good stuff. you will have to be 100% in 8-10 weeks time once iv finished dietin as may come down for a training session or 2 as will be off uni so will have loadsa free time

will txt u laterz


----------



## jw007

Here have a lean 19.5" torn right Gun:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Here have a lean 19.5" torn right Gun:thumb:


Epic 18 inch gunz at best, FAIL!

:laugh:Impressive as always mate...


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Epic 18 inch gunz at best, FAIL!
> 
> :laugh:Impressive as always mate...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did try and hold a tape to them like Jordan, but by myself didnt have a chance:laugh:

Am pleased how my right arm has come back given the sh1t state of it to start:beer:

Note

Am not sorry at all for hi-jack

BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> not yet, im in discussions about it at moment with a few ppl :whistling: , i wudnt mind using gear to site them with or even mixing sum gear with a site oil....i wudnt use synthol on its own tho as may aswell chuck sum anabolic in ther....im not too up on tht to b honest as hav never considered it until this gunwars malarky haha. need to do sum research myself....wat r ur thorts?


yeah im not big on synthol ect, im intrested in just using quick acting meds, prop, test base, winny (oil) ect in my arms, increasing volume of oil over a number of weeks. its something im also currently discussing with those that have done it and claim good results.


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> yeah im not big on synthol ect, im intrested in just using quick acting meds, prop, test base, winny (oil) ect in my arms, increasing volume of oil over a number of weeks. its something im also currently discussing with those that have done it and claim good results.


how wud u start? 1 ml in each head for a week or so, then up 2 ml....then upto 3? using the test prop first, then adding in the base and the winny to increase oil volume?


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I did try and hold a tape to them like Jordan, but by myself didnt have a chance:laugh:
> 
> Am pleased how my right arm has come back given the sh1t state of it to start:beer:
> 
> Note
> 
> Am not sorry at all for hi-jack
> 
> BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!


haah nice, looks like a half decent arm....the left arm is still looking a bit gimpy haha...wont b long tho til its back to full paower


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> how wud u start? 1 ml in each head for a week or so, then up 2 ml....then upto 3? using the test prop first, then adding in the base and the winny to increase oil volume?


well the gear was just an example, not completley decided on what ill be using yet, but yeah thats pretty much what has been mentioned to me by a competitive bodybuilder who has used a similar protocol. starting at 1ml in each head and slowly upping each week to a maximum of 3ml. ill also swap my training around to really focus on arms.


----------



## XJPX

trained today, was sort of a push session, only minimal chest focus tho as saving tht for thurs and didnt go heavy on anything, just got sum blood flowing and had a nice pump, everything felt really loose and gd today which was nice....stil coughing like mad affer the session tho...irritated my gag relfex and chundered....nice ey haha

oec dec warm up 1x25

tricep machne press 3x10

shoulder press machine 3x10

dip machine 3x10

diff shoulder press machine 3x10

pec dec warm down 1x25

once i got home i had eggs in cranberry juice as hav no protien, next meal will be oats/eggs/milk then once i feel like whole food sum sweet spud steak later


----------



## weeman

only downside i would say to adding gear in with something like synth is the fact that you have to remember the synth will be hanging around for a good deal longer in the arm than something like prop etc injected by itself,if i were doing such a thing:whistling: i would inject say 3ml of the SEO with .5ml of prop added in with it.

Also pain will play a major factor in the frequency of anything like this.

I have had a bolus of oil turn into a sterile abcess in the past in my rear delt from injecting it everyday with long and short acting meds,in short due to scar tissue build up,lack of blood flow to move the oil on i just created a bubble of slowly going off oil (turned bright fkn green).

Also if your injecting into tri's i wouldnt bother with the hook,it distorts it too much and has no real benefit to add to the look of it,site deep with a green into the meat of your tri's,really get the muscle belly pushing outwards


----------



## XJPX

weeman said:


> only downside i would say to adding gear in with something like synth is the fact that you have to remember the synth will be hanging around for a good deal longer in the arm than something like prop etc injected by itself,if i were doing such a thing:whistling: i would inject say 3ml of the SEO with .5ml of prop added in with it.
> 
> Also pain will play a major factor in the frequency of anything like this.
> 
> I have had a bolus of oil turn into a sterile abcess in the past in my rear delt from injecting it everyday with long and short acting meds,in short due to scar tissue build up,lack of blood flow to move the oil on i just created a bubble of slowly going off oil (turned bright fkn green).
> 
> Also if your injecting into tri's i wouldnt bother with the hook,it distorts it too much and has no real benefit to add to the look of it,site deep with a green into the meat of your tri's,really get the muscle belly pushing outwards


pm ing u


----------



## Testoholic

weeman said:


> only downside i would say to adding gear in with something like synth is the fact that you have to remember the synth will be hanging around for a good deal longer in the arm than something like prop etc injected by itself,if i were doing such a thing:whistling: i would inject say 3ml of the SEO with .5ml of prop added in with it.
> 
> Also pain will play a major factor in the frequency of anything like this.
> 
> I have had a bolus of oil turn into a sterile abcess in the past in my rear delt from injecting it everyday with long and short acting meds,in short due to scar tissue build up,lack of blood flow to move the oil on i just created a bubble of slowly going off oil (turned bright fkn green).
> 
> Also if your injecting into tri's i wouldnt bother with the hook,it distorts it too much and has no real benefit to add to the look of it,site deep with a green into the meat of your tri's,really get the muscle belly pushing outwards


intresting, im not going to be using any synthol with my protocol just aas. gonna go ahead with it, was thinking about doing a journal but tbh cant be bothered lol also can imagine some peoples input on it  ,

im gonna do bis, tris but not the hook as weeman said. ill let you know in 10 weeks time if it was all worth it....


----------



## XJPX

rest day today.....will hit legs tmo....measured them today and they r 28.5 inches......want another inch if them if i can befor comp prep...

tmo will prefatigue both quads n hammies then hit them with serious volume on te ack squat, leg press and stiff legged dead.....

cals r going up again this week to 5800, my protien intake hasnt been high enuff so tht will b where the increase comes from


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> once i got home i had eggs in cranberry juice as hav no protien


J :confused1: :lol: Yakking ! that beats the time I ate tuna and quark mixed together


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> J :confused1: :lol: Yakking ! that beats the time I ate tuna and quark mixed together


dnt knock it befor uv tried it, juice really masks the eggs, jus blend them up n knock it back....iv had much worse things in my mouth :whistling:


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> dnt knock it befor uv tried it, juice really masks the eggs, jus blend them up n knock it back....iv had much worse things in my mouth :whistling:


Erm no thanks :lol:

:innocent: I haven't :innocent:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Erm no thanks :lol:
> 
> :innocent: I haven't :innocent:


ur missing out then :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

from reading something Scott Francis posted im going to try his ideas on GH....make a lot of sense and im going to use 3 weeks worth of gh all this week....so will shoot 100-150ius this week....then spend the rest of the month using ghrp6+ghrh and then the odd 2iu gh ontop of it to bump it up.

i shot 16iu this morn with lantus, will shoot another 8iu subq later in the day. tmo will shoot another 24iu as will on thurs. fri and sat will bump it upto 40ius then leave it alone on sunday....

monday will run ghrp+ghrh 3-4 times a day everyday along with lantus and maybe a little humulin r at meal times.....

seeing as i only have 5-6 weeks left of my cycle i realli want the most out of it muscular wise.....


----------



## DEJ

that was a great what scott posted, type of info that seem so obviously once its been spelled out. lol. Look forward to seeing what you think mate


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> that was a great what scott posted, type of info that seem so obviously once its been spelled out. lol. Look forward to seeing what you think mate


ye shud b interesting mate...im sitting on 17 stone at moment....with the calories going up slightly and then changing to this protcol be interesting to see what the scales and pics are saying in 5-6 weeks time.

im also dropping out the oral anavar now...i dnt want to ruin my lipid levels.....

adding in oil based injectable winny in its place :thumb: ....


----------



## willsey4

Jordan, I dont post in here much but have been following it from day 1 and learning a lot. Will try and post more from now on.

Firstly great journal and great physique in general. I think youve got one of the best physiques on this forum and think you will go far. Keep going dude.

Now what im interested in is how you rate your gh/slin combo in the off season to put on mass. I dont know anything about it. Never used it and to be honest have only done a few cycles before that are not very strong. I put on the muscle easily but cant strip the fat as im finding out now!

Do you use it as a mass builder say at the end of a 10 week AAS cycle or use GH all year round etc? I know a few people that say do a 6 week gh/slin cycle at the end of their normal cycle with good effects and am trying to find out if this is the most effective way of using it?

Thanks for any pointers you can give

Mike


----------



## Lois_Lane

Will if you are like me and find putting fat on easy and hard to take off stay the fvck away from slin. JMO


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> Will if you are like me and find putting fat on easy and hard to take off stay the fvck away from slin. JMO


Have you used yourself mate and how did you get on?

I have read that if you dont get the protocol right etc you do put on the fat a lot. Diet has to be bang on etc


----------



## Lois_Lane

I gained tons of water and my blood pressure went up.

You are like me by the looks of things, no problem putting on both muscle and fat.

Slin is great for those struggling to do either.

Look at Trey Brewer i bet any thing his trainer had him on tons of slin and look at the mess he turned into.

GH is great use that if you can afford it.

Mess around with IGF if you find the risk worth it as its like a middle ground between slin and gh.

Look at Jordan his body screams ectomorph if ever any ones did. He is eating every thing under the sun and taking every thing under the sun and not gaining fat....


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> I gained tons of water and my blood pressure went up.
> 
> You are like me by the looks of things, no problem putting on both muscle and fat.
> 
> Slin is great for those struggling to do either.
> 
> Look at Trey Brewer i bet any thing his trainer had him on tons of slin and look at the mess he turned into.
> 
> GH is great use that if you can afford it.
> 
> Mess around with IGF if you find the risk worth it as its like a middle ground between slin and gh.
> 
> Look at Jordan his body screams ectomorph if ever any ones did. He is eating every thing under the sun and taking every thing under the sun and not gaining fat....


Interesting stuff, cheers mate.

It sounds like if affordable a low dose GH constantly might benefit someone like myself but will have to research this.

May I ask what your typical mass cycle will comprise of out of interest? I have only used low dosages before and just react to them something crazy. Never over a gram of test etc.


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> Look at Jordan his body screams ectomorph if ever any ones did. He is eating every thing under the sun and taking every thing under the sun and not gaining fat....


Abs all year round!

Lucky genetically blessed git!!! lol


----------



## XJPX

I agree with con, for those that gain fat easily, slin isn't for them.

I intend to be using GH year round funds accordingly...I will be crusing for 2 months on just 250 test befor comp prep...during that time I will increase my dosages of igf/slin/ghrp/ghrh and reali make sur I nail my food to hopefuli carry in gaining despite the significant drop in AAS during that time period.

During comp prep I shall be using 4-6iu ED pre brekki....and then ghrp/ghrh prebed

I will most likely use igf+mgf during the last 8 weeks of prep aswell in an attempt to stay nice and full


----------



## Lois_Lane

willsey4 said:


> Interesting stuff, cheers mate.
> 
> It sounds like if affordable a low dose GH constantly might benefit someone like myself but will have to research this.
> 
> May I ask what your typical mass cycle will comprise of out of interest? I have only used low dosages before and just react to them something crazy. Never over a gram of test etc.


The last mass course i did was 600mg test with 10iu gh 3 times per week prior to bed.

Never going to do a mass course again as i gain better when i diet plus i look and am healthier.


----------



## willsey4

Lois_Lane said:


> The last mass course i did was 600mg test with 10iu gh 3 times per week prior to bed.


Sounds good mate! Will defo look into something like this when the time comes. Looks a nice simple cycle which imo works well with me.

Cheers


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> I agree with con, for those that gain fat easily, slin isn't for them.
> 
> I intend to be using GH year round funds accordingly...I will be crusing for 2 months on just 250 test befor comp prep...during that time I will increase my dosages of igf/slin/ghrp/ghrh and reali make sur I nail my food to hopefuli carry in gaining despite the significant drop in AAS during that time period.
> 
> During comp prep I shall be using 4-6iu ED pre brekki....and then ghrp/ghrh prebed
> 
> I will most likely use igf+mgf during the last 8 weeks of prep aswell in an attempt to stay nice and full


Interesting stuff J. Thanks for that. Looks like slin is not the way for me then!

Will keep an eye on your journal and see how you get on with it.

Im a complete novice and still learning!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Interesting stuff J. Thanks for that. Looks like slin is not the way for me then!
> 
> Will keep an eye on your journal and see how you get on with it.
> 
> Im a complete novice and still learning!


thanks mate 

Con what was ur weight pre comp prep?....when u compete will u soley grow into shows like you have done?


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> thanks mate
> 
> Con what was ur weight pre comp prep?....when u compete will u soley grow into shows like you have done?


255lb but that came down to 225lb and stayed there for 3 months as i got leaner and bigger.

Yes stay very lean off season then long contest prep 5-6 months, many Americans do it this way also.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Jordan you are the richest student I have ever known affording igf, ghrp, cjc, hgh, gear and all that food!


----------



## Lois_Lane

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Jordan you are the richest student I have ever known affording igf, ghrp, cjc, hgh, gear and all that food!


Gay for pay is very well paying mate


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Jordan you are the richest student I have ever known affording igf, ghrp, cjc, hgh, gear and all that food!


its actually bcos im from a poorish family tht i can afford this....dad is a single parent so therefore im entitled to extra grant from both student loans compnay and the uni, works out i get a fair wack extra tht soley is spent on this sh!t. plus i dnt drink, i dnt waste money on junk food and i put the hours in working on the doors....... :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Gay for pay is very well paying mate


oh and tht, im a gay muscle worship god haha


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> its actually bcos im from a poorish family tht i can afford this....dad is a single parent so therefore im entitled to extra grant from both student loans compnay and the uni, works out i get a fair wack extra tht soley is spent on this sh!t. plus i dnt drink, i dnt waste money on junk food and i put the hours in working on the doors....... :thumb:


same here, mum is single so i get extra. plus dnt drink and **** loan up wall like other students lol


----------



## XJPX

had a decent leg session tonit....was able to do heavy stiff legged deads today so was plzed...

leg extensions- 5x15

stiff legged deads 5x6-10

hammy curl 4x12

leg press 2x60 rest paused

hack squat 1x20 widowmaker

seated calfs 4x12

bit lightheaded now...stil sippin on protien

so in ragrds to my cough...went bk to docs today...am bk on antibiotics again- stronger ones this time....also booked in for a scan and blood tests thurs morn as wasnt happy with my breathing- possibly hav pneaumonia haha...brilliant...another thing to add to list of things tht isnt gonna stop me this year despite it tryiong to haha


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> its actually bcos im from a poorish family tht i can afford this....dad is a single parent so therefore im entitled to extra grant from both student loans compnay and the uni, works out i get a fair wack extra tht soley is spent on this sh!t. plus i dnt drink, i dnt waste money on junk food and i put the hours in working on the doors....... :thumb:





hilly said:


> same here, mum is single so i get extra. plus dnt drink and **** loan up wall like other students lol


Lucky b4stards!! :cursing:

I'm also from a poor family but my parents had the discourtesy to stay married throughout all my time in education and are now in the process of getting divorced as I enter my final fcuking year of uni (seriously)! Does my nut in and they never give me fcuk all lol. All the benefits of having single parents and I won't get any of them :cursing:

Also J sounds rough man, I swear you're ill all the time! Good job you've got a good GP - would you say you defo feel better than you did a few weeks ago when you were hammering it? It really does suck that you can't have quite the productive off season you wanted, though you've still gained a ton of mass obv. Still, nowhere near as bad as having an injury so could be a lot worse. Must be starting to get on your tits tho?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Lucky b4stards!! :cursing:
> 
> I'm also from a poor family but my parents had the discourtesy to stay married throughout all my time in education and are now in the process of getting divorced as I enter my final fcuking year of uni (seriously)! Does my nut in and they never give me fcuk all lol. All the benefits of having single parents and I won't get any of them :cursing:
> 
> Also J sounds rough man, I swear you're ill all the time! Good job you've got a good GP - would you say you defo feel better than you did a few weeks ago when you were hammering it? It really does suck that you can't have quite the productive off season you wanted, though you've still gained a ton of mass obv. Still, nowhere near as bad as having an injury so could be a lot worse. Must be starting to get on your tits tho?


ahh man tht sucks big time.....

yeah it ****ing me off loads haha.....iv had sum serious stress attacks over it, gf is gd at calming me down tho haha....last week i had enuff of it all n started flipping out haha.....

i can pretty much do everythin heavy at moment apart from deadlifts and squats.....fingers crossed after this bout of antibiotics il b bk in the game for real......im jus going to dog out this year and then after comps im having such a nice break.....jus lookin at hotels in rio and cancun now...10days on the beach there straight after comp wud b amazing


----------



## Dig

XJPX said:


> had a decent leg session tonit....was able to do heavy stiff legged deads today so was plzed...
> 
> leg extensions- 5x15
> 
> stiff legged deads 5x6-10
> 
> hammy curl 4x12
> 
> leg press 2x60 rest paused
> 
> hack squat 1x20 widowmaker
> 
> seated calfs 4x12
> 
> bit lightheaded now...stil sippin on protien
> 
> so in ragrds to my cough...went bk to docs today...am bk on antibiotics again- stronger ones this time....also booked in for a scan and blood tests thurs morn as wasnt happy with my breathing- *possibly hav pneaumonia haha*...brilliant...another thing to add to list of things tht isnt gonna stop me this year despite it tryiong to haha


I would take it v easy with the training until you find out for sure either way. I went from chest infection to worse chest infection to pneumonia in a few days, after previously having chest infection for a while. Spent 2 weeks in hospital and 6 weeks no training.

Seemed to just go from bearable for about 10 days to ill as fuk in about 2 days, didnt get progressively worse just seems to hit you hard all of a sudden.


----------



## XJPX

Dig said:


> I would take it v easy with the training until you find out for sure either way. I went from chest infection to worse chest infection to pneumonia in a few days, after previously having chest infection for a while. Spent 2 weeks in hospital and 6 weeks no training.
> 
> Seemed to just go from bearable for about 10 days to ill as fuk in about 2 days, didnt get progressively worse just seems to hit you hard all of a sudden.


well im jus gonna try dog it out, iv upped my green veg, upped my barley wheatgrass powder, added vit d3, drinkin more water and more glutamine.....i cnt do nethin else extra haha

update from gh increase.....feck my wrists hurt lol........figners feel all funny too haha....by sunday they r gonna b soreeee lol


----------



## matt p

J,

I have noticed in previous threads you have trained Hamstrings after back, i am having a dilemma in relation to my rebound cycle where do i fit them in?

I find i cant hit them effectivley after Quads so i need to split them up.

The two variations i am considering is

1 Train HAMS after Shoulders

2 Train HAMS after back.........if i do this i wont be able to do SLDL as i utilize Deads in my back workout.....

Thoughts?


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> J,
> 
> I have noticed in previous threads you have trained Hamstrings after back, i am having a dilemma in relation to my rebound cycle where do i fit them in?
> 
> I find i cant hit them effectivley after Quads so i need to split them up.
> 
> The two variations i am considering is
> 
> 1 Train HAMS after Shoulders
> 
> 2 Train HAMS after back.........if i do this i wont be able to do SLDL as i utilize Deads in my back workout.....
> 
> Thoughts?


deads hit ur hammies pretty well anyways...why not move to a slightly wider grip deadlift....this will bring you lower to the ground and bring more legs into play...but also puts a lot more stress thru ur back due to the wide hand positioning.......

then after tht lunges and hammy curls and ur done.....

plus deadlifting everyweek IMO is a bit overkil, u cud alternate between normal deadlift, widegrip deadlift and sldl each week....this wud certainly allow u to get great hammy development without sacrifcing any back development


----------



## hilly

i have been training hams after chest and worked pretty well.


----------



## willsey4

hilly said:


> i have been training hams after chest and worked pretty well.


Hams after back should work well as J suggested above.

Might start this as will give my hams there own workout and will be slightly warmed up after a back workout from deads or rack deads


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

When I did more hypetrophy based stuff used to pair hamstrings with shoulders and biceps, got it from DB, worked pretty well tbh.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> had a decent leg session tonit....was able to do heavy stiff legged deads today so was plzed...
> 
> leg extensions- 5x15
> 
> stiff legged deads 5x6-10
> 
> hammy curl 4x12
> 
> leg press 2x60 rest paused
> 
> hack squat 1x20 widowmaker
> 
> seated calfs 4x12
> 
> bit lightheaded now...stil sippin on protien
> 
> so in ragrds to my cough...went bk to docs today...am bk on antibiotics again- stronger ones this time....also booked in for a scan and blood tests thurs morn as wasnt happy with my breathing- possibly hav pneaumonia haha...brilliant...another thing to add to list of things tht isnt gonna stop me this year despite it tryiong to haha


hmmm..... the leg work out sounded brutal but in my own experiance it doesnt build mass like heavy training does? i would of gon for heavy weight 1st exercise then pump it to fuk! jmo tho


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> hmmm..... the leg work out sounded brutal but in my own experiance it doesnt build mass like heavy training does? i would of gon for heavy weight 1st exercise then pump it to fuk! jmo tho


i did such heavy sh!t for a long time mate n i jus find it doesnt work for me on my legs like volume does....the only things im inclined to do heavy are front squats and stiff legged deads....

as i sed my legs at moment r 28.5inches ( average compared to my upper body stats) ...im gonna pound them with so much volume and i kno il get them to 30s befor end of this year


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my legs only took off at an epic rate once i switched to 15 reppers on squats, high weight just seems to build my glutes


----------



## hilly

i found using a very heavy weight between 5-9 reps for first set and focusing on beating this each session helped bring my legs up. coupled with a second and third set each droped roughly 10-20% weight reduction to failure. so rep range would be like 10ish first set and 12-15 3rd set.

no lock out on these final 2 sets.


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> i found using a very heavy weight between 5-9 reps for first set and focusing on beating this each session helped bring my legs up. coupled with a second and third set each droped roughly 10-20% weight reduction to failure. so rep range would be like *10ish first set and 12-15 3rd set.*
> 
> no lock out on these final 2 sets.


If you can do that many REPs clearly you are not using enough TREN


----------



## XJPX

had a gd session today...went over and trained with Joe and his training partner scott...

flat benched 200kg for 1...went up nice....wasted energy doing a 180 befor, next time will do 170 then a 205 i think....

then did 160X6

140X10

then onto incline dumbells: stupidly big dumbells weighed 68kilos apprently, did 5 or 6 reps on those then chest had enuff of heavy lifting and doing sets to failure so finished with a pump set on cables...

then did a few preacher curls, i think the heaviest dumbell was 27.5 for 6 reps the did a cuple lighter sets

i am shattered now.....

here is vid of my bench......


----------



## jw007

Very Nice lifting today mate..Impressed

Def more in you on bench for future 

Look forward to sunday to smash some Deadlifts (nice pump before we head to portsmouth ha ha)


----------



## Lois_Lane

200kg bench....i don't like you any more at all!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> had a gd session today...went over and trained with Joe and his training partner scott...
> 
> flat benched 200kg for 1...went up nice....wasted energy doing a 180 befor, next time will do 170 then a 205 i think....
> 
> then did 160X6
> 
> 140X10
> 
> then onto incline dumbells: stupidly big dumbells weighed 68kilos apprently, did 5 or 6 reps on those then chest had enuff of heavy lifting and doing sets to failure so finished with a pump set on cables...
> 
> then did a few preacher curls, i think the heaviest dumbell was 27.5 for 6 reps the did a cuple lighter sets
> 
> i am shattered now.....
> 
> here is vid of my bench......


Nice one mate! Strong stuff there! :thumbup1: Looks good when you have all those plates on eh!


----------



## Davo

awesome benching!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> i did such heavy sh!t for a long time mate n i jus find it doesnt work for me on my legs like volume does....the only things im inclined to do heavy are front squats and stiff legged deads....
> 
> as i sed my legs at moment r 28.5inches ( average compared to my upper body stats) ...im gonna pound them with so much volume and i kno il get them to 30s befor end of this year


just me buddy but heavy squats then a few high rep pump sets of squats then extns high ish reps feels awsome! but with my cripled knees a few weeks of heavy is enough to fuk em up then i havta stay around 180k or do hams 1st as knees just dnt take it any more

any way if its working then fuk it! lol


----------



## XJPX

pec delt tie ins feel battered today....2days of rest befor sunday is v much needed as i kno my cns is gonna get totally destroyed on sunday lol....

hopefulli the 40ius of gh il be taking today and tmo will mend me lol......defo feel it in my wrists n fingers tho just from the few days on 24....40 is gonna hit them hard lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

40iu holy sh1t lol...

good benching, bar steward....


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> 40iu holy sh1t lol...
> 
> good benching, bar steward....


ye its a fair wack in one day, but am trying a weeks mega dosing....wanna see if it has a dramatic effect on the body....

ooo and bar steward??...if tht was reference to the spotter....he didnt touch the bar at all...Jw will vouch for tht....u can see at end of vid wen he goes hands on to rack it.....


----------



## willsey4

Good benching mate, very impressive! I bet JW was jealous!


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> ye its a fair wack in one day, but am trying a weeks mega dosing....wanna see if it has a dramatic effect on the body....
> 
> ooo and bar steward??...if tht was reference to the spotter....he didnt touch the bar at all...Jw will vouch for tht....u can see at end of vid wen he goes hands on to rack it.....


I think it's jealousy more than anything :lol:

Must be near the end of term for you now, put any applications in for medicine yet?


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk 40iu! im more impressed with how much cash you have? lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk 40iu! im more impressed with how much cash you have? lol


LOL im taking a months dose in one week haha...trust me im poor....sponsorship is greatl;y needed haha....any companies tht spornosr this board plz feel free to messag me if interested haha :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> LOL im taking a months dose in one week haha...trust me im poor....sponsorship is greatl;y needed haha....any companies tht spornosr this board plz feel free to messag me if interested haha :thumb:


lol you that im going to ask gf to be my wife so skint (ring etc) if not then id have a lot more free cash but not enough for that much lol

you say its a months in a week but then what are you doing after that week? normal dose?


----------



## big_jim_87

ill sponsor you to stop posting vids! that last bench vid was just going too far! lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> ill sponsor you to stop posting vids! that last bench vid was just going too far! lol


haha...iv got 5 weeks left of my blast...there will be a 210-220 in me by the end of it haha :thumb:

i imagine ther will b more videos sunday wen i get totally schooled at deadlifts...il prob max out at like 220 or suymthin sh!te cos not dun them since jan


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao

bar steward = barstard.... 

I know the lift was good bud


----------



## glanzav

how did you find the 40iu mate you spliting them

im doing 25 eod for a week 1st day was a big shock to the system felt like my brain was growing to was abit spaced out and couldnt sleep either


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> LOL im taking a months dose in one week haha...trust me im poor....sponsorship is greatl;y needed haha....any companies tht spornosr this board plz feel free to messag me if interested haha :thumb:


If anyone recognised potential you should get picked up very soon mate. Have you been actively seeking it at all?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha...iv got 5 weeks left of my blast...there will be a 210-220 in me by the end of it haha :thumb:
> 
> i imagine ther will b more videos sunday wen i get totally schooled at deadlifts...il prob max out at like 220 or suymthin sh!te cos not dun them since jan


straps or no straps?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao
> 
> bar steward = barstard....
> 
> I know the lift was good bud


haha my bad, i fort u was trying to steal sum of my thunder til ud hit tht bench urself haha :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> how did you find the 40iu mate you spliting them
> 
> im doing 25 eod for a week 1st day was a big shock to the system felt like my brain was growing to was abit spaced out and couldnt sleep either


erm my face just felt watery, joints were stiff, hands felt v funny

apart from tht nice and full


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> If anyone recognised potential you should get picked up very soon mate. Have you been actively seeking it at all?


iv currently got scimentor sponsorship but its nuffin special....i wud call it more supported then sponsored.....

i suppose u cnt exepct a real sponsor to look after u until ur big time


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> straps or no straps?


il hit tht weight strapless.....

once nim strong enuff to staert pulling wat i used to which is in the 270-280range i need straps


----------



## XJPX

hey guys update for u...spent the past 6 hours at the hospital....

struggled breathing earlia, dad had enuff so called ambulance, was taken to hosp, given salbutamol to help witht the breathing, then scans, x rays, blood tests, urien tests.....

showed bad stomach and chest infection, was given 4 types of drug now which shud help lol....want a fun eveerning.......sacking trainin off for the next week now til thts all gone lol


----------



## mal

get well soon man!


----------



## DEJ

XJPX said:


> hey guys update for u...spent the past 6 hours at the hospital....
> 
> struggled breathing earlia, dad had enuff so called ambulance, was taken to hosp, given salbutamol to help witht the breathing, then scans, x rays, blood tests, urien tests.....
> 
> showed bad stomach and chest infection, was given 4 types of drug now which shud help lol....want a fun eveerning.......sacking trainin off for the next week now til thts all gone lol


Jeez gutted mate, just rest up bro, hope the meds sorting. Doubt joe will believe you and think your ducking out of deadlifts tomoz lol

Get well soon


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> Jeez gutted mate, just rest up bro, hope the meds sorting. Doubt joe will believe you and think your ducking out of deadlifts tomoz lol
> 
> Get well soon


noo i sent him a pic message of me in hospital in an gown with one of those sick bowl things on my head and tubes sticking out of me hahaha...he knows i not a quiter either haha #

il b mended in a week...if not il jus train thru it for another month like i hav dun lol :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

mal said:


> get well soon man!


thanks pal....i knew i already had them...jus needed better meds to sort them...shud b ok now  ..plus il actually take the week off too haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> il hit tht weight strapless.....
> 
> once nim strong enuff to staert pulling wat i used to which is in the 270-280range i need straps


belt?

how many reps?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> belt?
> 
> how many reps?


no belt, only dead video iv got from wen i was 19...pulled 250 then 260 following week






iv pulled 270 for 3, 280 for 2 since....shud b much better seeing as pulled 260 2 years ago....jus not been able to progress this lift as much


----------



## BigDom86

you always seem to be ill :/ do you think this is down to the high amount of drugs you take?


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> you always seem to be ill :/ do you think this is down to the high amount of drugs you take?


no its cos of how hard i train n dnt let myself fully recover and s[ent the whole of last year dieting and tghen hav wacked on 3 stone......broke all my pbs on main lifts whilst being ill and not backing off....my dosages arent even high either.....i kno a lot of guys tht take a lot lot more...im on a gram of test n 600 masteron n 50mg winny...thts nuffin

oo amd to add tto tht all my bloods came back within range, further showing aas havin no effect on me


----------



## DEJ

\ said:


> no its cos of how hard i train n dnt let myself fully recover and s[ent the whole of last year dieting and tghen hav wacked on 3 stone......broke all my pbs on main lifts whilst being ill and not backing off....my dosages arent even high either.....i kno a lot of guys tht take a lot lot more...im on a gram of test n 600 masteron n 50mg winny...thts nuffin
> 
> oo amd to add tto tht all my bloods came back within range, further showing aas havin no effect on me


Dirty roider cheat 

Good news on bloods mate.


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> Dirty roider cheat
> 
> Good news on bloods mate.


haha cheers, i still threw up my food from this morning tho haah :thumb: ...then remade it and forced myself to eat it aagin haha 

jus seeing off a nasty shake and then heading over to pompey for the night show...il giv sum feedback on here later on wat i thort of it  , shud b gd night x


----------



## wannabehuge89

Bloody hell mate, get well soon...again lol


----------



## XJPX

been on strong antibiotics 3 days now n can feel them starting to do summin, i jus need to make sur i stay out the friggin gym this week, weight this morn was 17.4...this week will be using ghrp 3 times per day...next week wen back trainin will use igf/mgf and ghrp. this will continue til my next gh blast.

Im bakc up in lufbra again from now on...hav got a lot fo work to do this week 

i will prob stay on cycle now right uptil i go on holiday which is july 3rd....so iv got 10more weeks.......shud see me over 18 stone by the end


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> no belt, only dead video iv got from wen i was 19...pulled 250 then 260 following week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv pulled 270 for 3, 280 for 2 since....shud b much better seeing as pulled 260 2 years ago....jus not been able to progress this lift as much


lol you look well young in that vid lol and small you come a long way buddy:beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> been on strong antibiotics 3 days now n can feel them starting to do summin, i jus need to make sur i stay out the friggin gym this week, weight this morn was 17.4...this week will be using ghrp 3 times per day...next week wen back trainin will use igf/mgf and ghrp. this will continue til my next gh blast.
> 
> Im bakc up in lufbra again from now on...hav got a lot fo work to do this week
> 
> i will prob stay on cycle now right uptil i go on holiday which is july 3rd....so iv got 10more weeks.......shud see me over 18 stone by the end


lol yea im taking a week off too havnt had time off in ages should have trained to day and its doing my nut. i know this makes me sound like a right looser but i had work and nothing else to do today with out the gym the mrs is busy with uni work etc so we cant go out for the day as that is usualy what i do when i take time off its all mental tho as i feel much better for one day off lol


----------



## XJPX

antibiotics have perked me right up...im actually lookin forward to trainin wen i can, probs do legs on sat....hammy focus.....lots of stiff legged deads.....shows r won from behind n posterior chain is the focus now 

since layin off legs for a week they gone upto 29inches.....i wud love 30incnhes befor comp prep starts but is prob v unrealistic....will hav to wait for next year for those  .

back sessions will be going bk to snatch grip rack deads too....really need to make most of these next ten weeks on cycle.....


----------



## Ak_88

How do you rate snatch grip vs a more conventional grip for back growth in general; is it more upper back/erector spinae focus than narrower stuff?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> How do you rate snatch grip vs a more conventional grip for back growth in general; is it more upper back/erector spinae focus than narrower stuff?


theres no comparison IMO...it just taxes u soooo much...if i wasnt ill all the friggin time id do snatch dead from the floor, then from the rack each week alternating......will put so much muscle on the posterior chain


----------



## Davo

What shows are you doing this year JP? And when do you start your prep?

Sorry if i missed it.


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> What shows are you doing this year JP? And when do you start your prep?
> 
> Sorry if i missed it.


lookin at the stars tmo in nov..wil start august....giv myself a nice while to get ready...stil got sum more time to pack on sum mass. may do an u23 show aswell, wat bout u?


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> lookin at the stars tmo in nov


What category is that, would you still be a junior for that show?


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> theres no comparison IMO...it just taxes u soooo much...if i wasnt ill all the friggin time id do snatch dead from the floor, then from the rack each week alternating......will put so much muscle on the posterior chain


Cheers J - do you find they shift the emphasis away from the erector spinae and towards the upper back/lats, or just throw in this additional stimulus because the ROM is bigger?

Keen to give them a go but i'm wondering if they'll slow down my erector development which seems to be quite receptive to conventional grip stuff


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Cheers J - do you find they shift the emphasis away from the erector spinae and towards the upper back/lats, or just throw in this additional stimulus because the ROM is bigger?
> 
> Keen to give them a go but i'm wondering if they'll slow down my erector development which seems to be quite receptive to conventional grip stuff


it wont take any ephasis off erectors, if anythin its additional stress as ur then 6 inches closer to the floor and having to keep ur spine in neutral and we both kno wats controlling tht..so with less stability in the lats/rhomboids as u cant squueze shoulder blades the erectors then hav to work even harder to keep everythin stable...try them....wil fry every part of ur back  .....jus dnt squat in the same week haha


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> What category is that, would you still be a junior for that show?


im 21 now...to old for juniors  ...time to move on lol

i heard thru the grapevine James H will defend his title this year, gd luck anyone beating him this year as a junior....he will nail it


----------



## XJPX

iv spent all nit hving mood swings cos i feel ill still and ****, im kidding myself tht im gettin better, i think my body jus needs a break....coming off gear as from next week...will taper off then pct....will come bk on in sept for comp prep...try to grow into my show....will stay off for a gd 18 weeks....is needed


----------



## glanzav

what you think has been causing the illness alot mate

i suffered last year with bad thrush,acid and stomach problems

i think taking methtri and igf didnt help

i still struggle now with breaky feel like ecking after it other wise im fine

but i do struggle on legs day to

today for my 1st leg session where i didnt wanna be sick but i took 2 lozec tabs before training so not sure if that worked


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> what you think has been causing the illness alot mate
> 
> i suffered last year with bad thrush,acid and stomach problems
> 
> i think taking methtri and igf didnt help
> 
> i still struggle now with breaky feel like ecking after it other wise im fine
> 
> but i do struggle on legs day to
> 
> today for my 1st leg session where i didnt wanna be sick but i took 2 lozec tabs before training so not sure if that worked


mate im not sur, ther r defo sum acid problems, but then i keep gettin ill too,,,my endocrine system is fooked....im carrying too much weight aswell....gonna look to drop to a much leaner me over the next few months....hope tht will make me feel better....

gonna go bk to hosp this weekend tho as the coughin blood is jus ****


----------



## Incredible Bulk

smart move J, it sucks to have to come off but when your body is backfiring its best to listen to it. Bloods may be fine but as you say, if your getting ill every week or so, its a possible indicator.

My aim was to stay on for all this year as well but i felt like absolute sh1t in January and knew enough was enough (for now).

I have one more week of PCT and hopefully all things coming back online.

All the best


----------



## Jacko89

Smart move Jordan mate. You have a long future ahead of you and you know this. Don't burn yourself out now there is plenty of time for that lol. I sincerely hope you get better soon though mate it sucks to feel rough all the time.

I'd be v v interested in seeing how James H is looking atm. Might facebook him actually.


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> im 21 now...to old for juniors  ...time to move on lol
> 
> i heard thru the grapevine James H will defend his title this year, gd luck anyone beating him this year as a junior....he will nail it


I was with him a few weeks back and he was lookign big but not defending his title


----------



## Jacko89

DB said:


> I was with him a few weeks back and he was lookign big but not defending his title


Really? Any reason as to why? or do you think he will change his mind yet?


----------



## DB

he may change his mind, but he wants to get huge for the big boy classes next year,


----------



## Jacko89

DB said:


> he may change his mind, but he wants to get huge for the big boy classes next year,


Good man and good luck to him  Cheers DB.


----------



## hilly

as ive already said in text mate im glad ure finally listening to me and doing this. it will do you great and me when i get this show out of the way. we can be hormonal nattys together


----------



## ares1

hilly said:


> as ive already said in text mate im glad ure finally listening to me and doing this. it will do you great and me when i get this show out of the way. we can be hormonal nattys together


PMSL i have visions of you both wrapped up on a sofa eating ice cream and bawling your eyes out at marley and me :lol: :lol:

but the time off will do you good J - i had 5 months off and then absolutely exploded when i went back on.


----------



## XJPX

ares1 said:


> *PMSL i have visions of you both wrapped up on a sofa eating ice cream and bawling your eyes out at marley and me * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> but the time off will do you good J - i had 5 months off and then absolutely exploded when i went back on.


haha mate as soon as i add in arimidex to my cycles i get like this anyways so this will b a defo wen im off......

i kno all will b ok..priority is health.... :thumb:


----------



## hilly

ares1 said:


> PMSL i have visions of you both wrapped up on a sofa eating ice cream and bawling your eyes out at marley and me :lol: :lol:
> 
> but the time off will do you good J - i had 5 months off and then absolutely exploded when i went back on.


as long as its ben and jerrys with some flapjacks thrown in there im game :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> haha mate as soon as i add in arimidex to my cycles i get like this anyways so this will b a defo wen im off......
> 
> i kno all will b ok..priority is health.... :thumb:


PMSL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: have a rep mate that is the funniest thing i have read for a long time!!!!!


----------



## leafman

Also think its a smart move j, would have repped u but all out lol. If cougthing up blood thats defo not a good sign :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> PMSL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: have a rep mate that is the funniest thing i have read for a long time!!!!!


Shush mr europa...none of tht high horse ****e in my thread haha....but I'm hoping if I keep telling myself health is priority I will start listening....and give me sum credit...I hav the balls to come off cycle


----------



## BigDom86

are you still going to be using peptides etc? or go completely clean?


----------



## XJPX

Dom it depends what's exactly wrong with me...if I have a stomach ulcer or a growth or summin tht peptides will cause an accelerated growth of then no  ....if I can take them then yes...I'll b using a perfect peptide protocol


----------



## BigDom86

have you had an endoscopy and colonoscopy? i had to have one once as was ****ting blood lol. they found nowt though. thank fook they put me to sleep for it lol


----------



## XJPX

There is no blood in my stools so its not neccesary apparently...I'm only coughin blood and hav a nice dull ache in the middle of my stomach :s .... I coughed up so much mucusy sh!t today aswell...looked like spidermans web haha....

Apart from tht fun iv jus nailed down dates for 2 juniors I'm prepping thuis year....James who is wannabehuge on here is doing the kent classic august second and them Adam whose screename I cnt remember AHsomethin lol...is doing the bham sept 19th...will give both these guys my fullest attention n work realli hard for them both to make sur they come in shreddddddded.


----------



## matt p

Nice to see your taking on your own clients J, show's your really evolving in the sport.

Hope you start to get better mate, your going to be in the game for along time to come so i agree with what your doing.

Matt.


----------



## Jacko89

Awesome news on prepping some juniors mate, this will keep you busy and maybe keep your mind slightly away from wanting to get back on cycle. Either that or make you want it more lol. Good work though buddy.


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> Nice to see your taking on your own clients J, show's your really evolving in the sport.
> 
> Hope you start to get better mate, your going to be in the game for along time to come so i agree with what your doing.
> 
> Matt.





Jacko89 said:


> Awesome news on prepping some juniors mate, this will keep you busy and maybe keep your mind slightly away from wanting to get back on cycle. Either that or make you want it more lol. Good work though buddy.


thanks guys, i kno how much i have learnt over the past year has defo given more then enuff knowledge to make sur these boys do well....the results and the pics willl speak for themselves as i know they will work their asses off :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> theres no comparison IMO...it just taxes u soooo much...if i wasnt ill all the friggin time id do *snatch dead from the floor, then from the rack each week alternating*......will put so much muscle on the posterior chain


i dnt even know what they are?



XJPX said:


> lookin at the stars tmo in nov..wil start august....giv myself a nice while to get ready...stil got sum more time to pack on sum mass. may do an u23 show aswell, wat bout u?


the stars was one that i had my eye on.... what class you doing ther?

ill prob end up doing no comps this year now lol with moving house in the summer, new job, and having to save for a ring i dnt think ill have the time or the cash lol excuses excuses lol tbh im just a bottle job that will prob never comp as i hate the thought of free posing.....

u23? i didnt know ther was one? id think about an under 23 class also....

and then prob bottle this lol



XJPX said:


> haha mate as soon as i add in arimidex to my cycles i get like this anyways so this will b a defo wen im off......
> 
> *i kno all will b ok..priority is health....* :thumb:


mine is get big or die trying lol but you look closer to this then me lol



XJPX said:


> There is no blood in my stools so its not neccesary apparently...I'm only coughin blood and hav a nice dull ache in the middle of my stomach :s .... I coughed up so much mucusy sh!t today aswell...*looked like spidermans web* haha....
> 
> lol that is fuking nasty mate lol
> 
> Apart from tht fun iv jus nailed down dates for 2 juniors I'm prepping thuis year....James who is wannabehuge on here is doing the kent classic august second and them Adam whose screename I cnt remember AHsomethin lol...is doing the bham sept 19th...will give both these guys my fullest attention n work realli hard for them both to make sur they come in shreddddddded.


wow preping now buddy? impressed!


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> i dnt even know what they are?
> 
> the stars was one that i had my eye on.... what class you doing ther?
> 
> ill prob end up doing no comps this year now lol with moving house in the summer, new job, and having to save for a ring i dnt think ill have the time or the cash lol excuses excuses lol tbh im just a bottle job that will prob never comp as i hate the thought of free posing.....
> 
> u23? i didnt know ther was one? id think about an under 23 class also....
> 
> and then prob bottle this lol
> 
> mine is get big or die trying lol but you look closer to this then me lol
> 
> wow preping now buddy? impressed!


youtube snatch grip deadlifts mate....once i am well these will b a main exercise on my pull day.....

the nac open british is u23 mate....

yee and looks like il now be prepping a 3rd junior for this year too.....just been speaking to him today, will get a date nailed down for him and they will all have threads running so everyone can see their progress  , they r gonna get worked hard that is for sure....but thts wat brings results :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> youtube snatch grip deadlifts mate....once i am well these will b a main exercise on my pull day.....
> 
> the nac open british is u23 mate....
> 
> yee and looks like il now be prepping a 3rd junior for this year too.....just been speaking to him today, will get a date nailed down for him and they will all have threads running so everyone can see their progress  , they r gonna get worked hard that is for sure....but thts wat brings results :beer:


well looking at the snatch deads thy look good and i dn know why but id never think to do em with a grip that wide.... i can tell allready what they will feel like and what parts the will hit. i think i will give them a go when i back in the gym my self


----------



## wannabehuge89

XJPX said:


> thanks guys, i kno how much i have learnt over the past year has defo given more then enuff knowledge to make sur these boys do well....the results and the pics willl speak for themselves as i know they will work their asses off :thumb:


Haha deffo mate, will do you proud:beer:


----------



## Guest

Jordan, reading what you have put about coughin blood etc, had a similar experience a few years back. For about a month I had some serious acid problems, bad heartburn etc. Was taking indigestion stuff twice a day. Then one day started coughing up some blood/phlegm. The next day, woke up, had my shake of oats and whey. Sat down, telly on, then just started VIOLENTLY vomiting everywhere - vomited so hard I tore my oesophagus. Taken to hospital by which time I was purely vomiting blood, passed out. Spent the next week in hopsital, nil by mouth, had laser surgery on torn throat. Turned out I had a stomach ulcer which the use of gear agitated/sped up somehow, it burst hence all the blood etc. Was scary as fcuk. Get yourself checked out mate, as it was an awful experience for me. Dont mean to scare you in anyway but what you have said souns similar to what happened to me.


----------



## ah24

lol, it's ah24! (Username my school gave me about 8yrs ago and kept it!)

Yup, expecting to be worked like a mofo but wouldn't have it any other way 

Will start a thread after I've got my latest pics done if happy enough with them and will go through *everything* so far, the plan and then leave updates until the prep starts properly.

I can already tell from emails back and forth last night that as Jordan said, he'll be giving it his all on his part. And he can 100% expect the same and more in return. Now he's set me a date for the show it's taken my motivation up a level (although it's 2 months earlier than I'd planned...F**k!)


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> lol, it's ah24! (Username my school gave me about 8yrs ago and kept it!)
> 
> Yup, expecting to be worked like a mofo but wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> Will start a thread after I've got my latest pics done if happy enough with them and will go through *everything* so far, the plan and then leave updates until the prep starts properly.
> 
> I can already tell from emails back and forth last night that as Jordan said, he'll be giving it his all on his part. And he can 100% expect the same and more in return. Now he's set me a date for the show it's taken my motivation up a level (although it's 2 months earlier than I'd planned...F**k!)


il always be prompt in my replies....my blackberry is never far from me, this will make ur prep much easier as ul kno u wont go more then a cuple hours befor u get a reply.

i look forward to the pics mate

and dnt worry bout the competing this year...the sooner u get urself on that stage, the sooner u will take ur bodybuilding to the next level


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> il always be prompt in my replies....my blackberry is never far from me, this will make ur prep much easier as ul kno u wont go more then a cuple hours befor u get a reply.
> 
> i look forward to the pics mate
> 
> and dnt worry bout the competing this year...the sooner u get urself on that stage, the sooner u will take ur bodybuilding to the next level


good luck with the prepping!! being a prep guy at 21...thats something for the cv


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Jordan, reading what you have put about coughin blood etc, had a similar experience a few years back. For about a month I had some serious acid problems, bad heartburn etc. Was taking indigestion stuff twice a day. Then one day started coughing up some blood/phlegm. The next day, woke up, had my shake of oats and whey. Sat down, telly on, then just started VIOLENTLY vomiting everywhere - vomited so hard I tore my oesophagus. Taken to hospital by which time I was purely vomiting blood, passed out. Spent the next week in hopsital, nil by mouth, had laser surgery on torn throat. Turned out I had a stomach ulcer which the use of gear agitated/sped up somehow, it burst hence all the blood etc. Was scary as fcuk. Get yourself checked out mate, as it was an awful experience for me. Dont mean to scare you in anyway but what you have said souns similar to what happened to me.


helo mate, been a while since uv posted in here, gd to hear from u and thank u for takin time to write tht, its exactly what my gf and i have been thinkin it maybe since the antibiotics didnt clear much up n im feelin the way i am, i hav a doc appointment booked tue morn but im in two minds to going straight to a n e as iv herd sum realli horrible thins if its left....like ur story, v sorry to hear u went thru tht mate


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> good luck with the prepping!! being a prep guy at 21...thats something for the cv


thanks buddy, one thin i honestly can guarentee is my guys will be stepping onstage ripped to shreds :thumb:


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> thanks buddy, one thin i honestly can guarentee is my guys will be stepping onstage ripped to shreds :thumb:


ill be interested in their progress...will be good to watch it all come together...

is it something youve always been interested in doing?

did see ya at the south coast mate, despite being unwell looked fooking large...come on a bundle since this time last year!!


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> ill be interested in their progress...will be good to watch it all come together...
> 
> is it something youve always been interested in doing?
> 
> did see ya at the south coast mate, despite being unwell looked fooking large...come on a bundle since this time last year!!


yes mate i love coaching a lot, in my years of rugby once i was 17/18/19 i was working for rugbylcass courses coaching youngsters....nuffin more satisfying then seeing someone else succeed that you have helped 

i wasnt v chatty at the portsmouth i wasnt feelin great haha, but cheers for the compliments, im going to downsize a bit now over summer and get myself healed....this time next year il b even bigger but healthy :thumb:


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> i wasnt v chatty at the portsmouth i wasnt feelin great haha, but cheers for the compliments, im going to downsize a bit now over summer and get myself healed....this time next year il b even bigger but healthy :thumb:


lol your alright pal...was arguing with me ex most the day anyway so wasnt in best of moods either tbh..think i spoke to one person all day, other than the person i was with lol.


----------



## sizar

XJPX said:


> change of routine today...swapping over to the four way split.
> 
> so today will be chest and bis
> 
> diet is remaining the same as will gh+slin stay in on training days...
> 
> here is a pic of my current condition....a month or so after the brits and im floating just under 100kg....pic is small like tht so right click and open it in a new tab/window to see it properly


looking amazing mate.. :thumb:


----------



## METAL

That's 3 juniors you have now isn't it mate? Was chatting to one in the gym today. 2 of them in powerbase. Nice!


----------



## XJPX

METAL said:


> That's 3 juniors you have now isn't it mate? Was chatting to one in the gym today. 2 of them in powerbase. Nice!


haha lets not call it 3 yet mate...its defo 2 lol, the third is questionable as we know, i gave him a proper telling off when he came over mine earlia and now hav put him on a keto diet....so lets see what happens :thumb: , il pop in tmo nit and we can hav a proper catch up


----------



## XJPX

ok so as i posted im coming off everythin....for past week my cals hav been dropped to 3800 and feeling v gd from it to b honest....dropped a lot of water weight v quickly. i forsee 3800 and hard training will bring me down to a lean 16 stone and i shud hold tht weight there....from which i will slowly over the summer drop my carbs ( literally super slow) and aim to drop to 15 and half stone in gd shape ( 7percent ish bf) , from then prep will b very easy......im not sur what i will do competiton wise. inters u90s is a strong option....i previously decided not to do anything this side of brits but i love competing so maybe dragged into a qualifier late in sept as if by august im 7percent, i can then dial it in nicely for 7-8 weeks  ....neways thts the plan. iv already dropped down to 16 10 from water loss....will post pics up once im starting to tighten up and then document my decisions diet wise from then


----------



## big_jim_87

well good luck buddy


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff. If you did U90 this year and did manage to qualify for the Brits, is there a danger come the Brits in 2011 you might actually be over the weight limit?


----------



## big_jim_87

lol id think so


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. If you did U90 this year and did manage to qualify for the Brits, is there a danger come the Brits in 2011 you might actually be over the weight limit?


Thts y I'm aiming now for a qualifier this year for the u90s....I wudnt b u90next year....defo 100s...


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Thts y I'm aiming now for a qualifier this year for the u90s....I wudnt b u90next year....defo 100s...


lol unless you hit your genetic limit lol then u90 for rest of your life lol

im sure this will not be the case but we'd havta lol if it was


----------



## LittleChris

I thought Hercules and Stars were qualifiers for 2011 though, or are you doing a different show now?


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> ok so as i posted im coming off everythin....for past week my cals hav been dropped to 3800 and feeling v gd from it to b honest....dropped a lot of water weight v quickly. i forsee 3800 and hard training will bring me down to a lean 16 stone and i shud hold tht weight there....from which i will slowly over the summer drop my carbs ( literally super slow) and aim to drop to 15 and half stone in gd shape ( 7percent ish bf) , from then prep will b very easy......im not sur what i will do competiton wise. inters u90s is a strong option....i previously decided not to do anything this side of brits but i love competing so maybe dragged into a qualifier late in sept as if by august im 7percent, i can then dial it in nicely for 7-8 weeks  ....neways thts the plan. iv already dropped down to 16 10 from water loss....will post pics up once im starting to tighten up and then document my decisions diet wise from then


I honestly think that is a great idea mate, you can still gain good quality muscle when at lower BF. Healthy and huge, plus you'll look awesome ripped up for the summer lol

Good luck with it dude


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll hopefully see you in the inters U90's next year mate!


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys  

right another update, i now hav another junior il b prepping for this years ukbff season and im v excited about this lad....iv helped him for the past 2 months get ready for the nabba show a week on sunday.....he is NATURAL and looks fekin awesome. im just sending him now his final plan for next week and he has just agreed tht he will comit to the ukbff season after this show.....so we will giv him a break to recover.....get sum test in him and watch him absolutely blow up.....i will post pics next sun after his show....

this puts my junior count at 4 which im prepping now for this seasom...v v v v excited


----------



## Lois_Lane

Coming off everything? As in doing pct? And then hoping to lose fat only? Am i reading this right?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> I thought Hercules and Stars were qualifiers for 2011 though, or are you doing a different show now?


i think u keep misreading buddy, i sed il probs b dragged into a qualifier this side of this brits now...in sept time i imagine x


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Coming off everything? As in doing pct? And then hoping to lose fat only? Am i reading this right?


obv il loose muscle, im not silly, but il get it back and then some once i start prep :thumb: ....plus last year i took 8 weeks off gear befor prep for brits....used 10ius gh a day and lost only a v v v small amount of muscle


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> obv il loose muscle, im not silly, but il get it back and then some once i start prep :thumb: ....plus last year i took 8 weeks off gear befor prep for brits....used 10ius gh a day and lost only a v v v small amount of muscle


Nice one mate:thumbup1: yeah i don't lose much either just the "full" look.

Good luck hope the health comes back quickly for you

And yes i misread...


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one mate:thumbup1: yeah i don't lose much either just the "full" look.
> 
> Good luck hope the health comes back quickly for you
> 
> And yes i misread...


oh ye i look and feel flat as fook....i think its v much a feeling more then anythin...mentally aswell i feel insecure and weak...

thanks mate...health will b bak soon....

il put sum pics up in a month or so...of a less water bloated mess haha


----------



## Lois_Lane

What pct are you going to run mate?


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> What pct are you going to run mate?


hacksiis method


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> hacksiis method


on day 9 of it now, going very well:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

PCT? up the dose you will feel much better lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> PCT? up the dose you will feel much better lol


lol...its all gd, im tightening up v quickly and dnt seem to b loosing any muscle as of yet.... :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lol...its all gd, im tightening up v quickly and dnt seem to b loosing any muscle as of yet.... :thumb:


lol glad to hear it i think in most cases like in mine its the fear of loosing all your gains that keeps em on so long


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol glad to hear it i think in most cases like in mine its the fear of loosing all your gains that keeps em on so long


ye truu.....im lucky in the sense i have a super fast metabolism. at 6000 cals i dnt get silly fat...so the drop to 3800 has ment i drop fat so so quick....once i stop loosin weight at this number il start usin fat burners slowly to keep the scales cumin down


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ye truu.....im lucky in the sense i have a super fast metabolism. at 6000 cals i dnt get silly fat...so the drop to 3800 has ment i drop fat so so quick....once i stop loosin weight at this number il start usin fat burners slowly to keep the scales cumin down


same er buddy 6k aday for ages im on 5-5.5k atm i add fat but not silly amounts last few days iv eaten like a pig...... nandos bking in same day etc lol cba to coock atm and fat is climbing rapidly lol

so you aer dieting with out gear? id think you would mess up doing this? to much of a catabolic time to restrict cals?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> same er buddy 6k aday for ages im on 5-5.5k atm i add fat but not silly amounts last few days iv eaten like a pig...... nandos bking in same day etc lol cba to coock atm and fat is climbing rapidly lol
> 
> so you aer dieting with out gear? id think you would mess up doing this? to much of a catabolic time to restrict cals?


well im doing no cardio....and using 10iu a day gh.....this will protect enuff muscle for me to drop a few pounds and tidy myself up. then dieting will properly start once bk on gear.....3800 is still a decent amount of cals


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> well im doing no cardio....and using 10iu a day gh.....this will protect enuff muscle for me to drop a few pounds and tidy myself up. then dieting will properly start once bk on gear.....3800 is still a decent amount of cals


yea 3800 is still moderate buddy


----------



## Ak_88

J - you mind taking a look at my snatch DL form? Still trying to tweak it but can't really find much advice online about it.

Hips could be lower i suppose but when you're blessed with massively long pins like me it makes it hard :thumb:






Cheers


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> J - you mind taking a look at my snatch DL form? Still trying to tweak it but can't really find much advice online about it.
> 
> Hips could be lower i suppose but when you're blessed with massively long pins like me it makes it hard :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


mate they where spot on, thts a gd weight aswell to be moving on those :thumb: ....ur hips seemed low enough to me for ur body, i think if ud forced them lower u would of put urself into an unnatural grove for the movement


----------



## Ak_88

Sweet, i'll crack on then.

Just need to get the food in and see how much they help my posterior chain out, if i had a box to lift from i'd use that just to make them even better


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Sweet, i'll crack on then.
> 
> Just need to get the food in and see how much they help my posterior chain out, if i had a box to lift from i'd use that just to make them even better


no need for a box...just stand on two twenty plates  ...increase the range by a few more inches.


----------



## gunit

inters under 90kg all the way buddy!!!!!!!!!!!go for it,oru going to do a sneaky one and come in with us???


----------



## XJPX

gunit said:


> inters under 90kg all the way buddy!!!!!!!!!!!go for it,oru going to do a sneaky one and come in with us???


hahahah well iv gotta get myself mended first...let me get rid of this stupid chest infection tht iv had now for like 5 weeks lol... and then get myself in condition haha .....but il probs stik to the inters mate....i dnt have a mature enuff physique yet wen dieted down to stand up with u guys


----------



## gunit

XJPX said:


> hahahah well iv gotta get myself mended first...let me get rid of this stupid chest infection tht iv had now for like 5 weeks lol... and then get myself in condition haha .....but il probs stik to the inters mate....*i dnt have a mature enuff physique yet wen dieted down to stand up with u guys*


u and me both brother,,,,,,all fun and games thou.ur going to do well in which ever one u do.U givng that under 23 sh*t a miss now then???


----------



## XJPX

chest and hammies today, decent ish session...only had one meal prior to training and felt v tired cos of it.....stil on antibiotics n stil coughin up ****, am gettin better tho i think....chest twinged today wen heavy benching, will be sacking off heavy flat stuff now and back to more controlled incline pressing which is what built my chest in first place....im a lot less watery now.....took sum pics but on ****ttttty blackberyy so cant see much, will post them neways so u guys know where im at for start of may....will post again start of june.....not iv got 40pounds to drop to make the inters u90s.....so shud cum in nice and tight :thumb:


----------



## glanzav

you got any diets up mate

in your journal

looking cracking and full and thick as per usual


----------



## BigDom86

looking great. how do you manage to have such a full chest and full set of abs lol :<


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> you got any diets up mate
> 
> in your journal
> 
> looking cracking and full and thick as per usual


i will wack up my current diet in a bit mate....its 3800 cals, 325 carb , 400 protien, 90ish fats


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> looking great. how do you manage to have such a full chest and full set of abs lol :<


well i have cut my carbs for past 10days bro, i hav supppppper fast metabolism....i didnt get tht fat off 6000 cals, so now im only on 3800 i will shape up super quick, i had viens in my chest today in session


----------



## glanzav

awesome

id like to see what your 6k a day diet looks like if you dont mind mate

great work

you feeling better now


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> awesome
> 
> id like to see what your 6k a day diet looks like if you dont mind mate
> 
> great work
> 
> you feeling better now


im stil pretty poorly to b honest mate, not gonna lie....its breaking me a bit  , 6k diet was........6 meals of 1000 cals....made up of 75g of protien, 75g carbs, 45g fats lol. i just pik my foods each meal to make up the macros from chicken, tukey, beef, eggs, salmon, oats, sprotued grain bread, extra virgin olive oil, udos oil,milk :thumb: ....was a bloated watery mess all day long haha...


----------



## glanzav

haha

im sure ull get better mate

i was rough all last year oral thrush, food sticking in my mouth all the time

ecking/sick after eating, ecking/sick while training was hard work

sure im still got some food allergies to certain things

i was told it may of been from running methtri tren as its so powerful it can work its way through to ur stomach


----------



## Haimer

Where can you get that sprouted grain bread from mate? What's it like?

Looking great, especially with your 2 month infection!!


----------



## hilly

like i said over txt mate u look great very thick. if we can get you told hold onto this new muscle during pct and during prep you will bring a whole new package to the stage this year from last. people will be very shocked but it will show what dedication 52 weeks of the year can achieve


----------



## XJPX

glanzav said:


> haha
> 
> im sure ull get better mate
> 
> i was rough all last year oral thrush, food sticking in my mouth all the time
> 
> ecking/sick after eating, ecking/sick while training was hard work
> 
> sure im still got some food allergies to certain things
> 
> i was told it may of been from running methtri tren as its so powerful it can work its way through to ur stomach


thanks mate, god u had it rough too, once its over il b so happy haha....



Haimer said:


> Where can you get that sprouted grain bread from mate? What's it like?
> 
> Looking great, especially with your 2 month infection!!


thanks mate....its been longer then 2 months aswell....iv been ill off and on for 6months......

can get it in holland and barrett or a decent health food shop, its gd, its easy to eat...its a quick and conveneint carb source....v easy to grab a cuple slices and protien shake and uv got a decent meal


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> like i said over txt mate u look great very thick. if we can get you told hold onto this new muscle during pct and during prep you will bring a whole new package to the stage this year from last. people will be very shocked but it will show what dedication 52 weeks of the year can achieve


cheers buddy, this muscle is going no where  , iv worked hard for it and dogged it out being ill so im not lettin it dissapear haha


----------



## hilly

dam right mate and ill be there every step of way making sure of it


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> dam right mate and ill be there every step of way making sure of it


time to for another trophy, dnt want a 3rd place one this year tho :thumb:


----------



## Davo

please don't do the inters under 90s on the 19th in Brum haha.

Looking mint in the pics, chest and arms are so thick


----------



## Haimer

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, god u had it rough too, once its over il b so happy haha....
> 
> thanks mate....its been longer then 2 months aswell....iv been ill off and on for 6months......
> 
> can get it in holland and barrett or a decent health food shop, its gd, its easy to eat...its a quick and conveneint carb source....v easy to grab a cuple slices and protien shake and uv got a decent meal


I know mate have been reading and never known someone to be so ill for so long!

Ah that's great thanks mate. Another thing I meant to ask you is are you going to be at luf next year still? And is Brighton still 'home' for you when not at uni?


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> time to for another trophy, dnt want a 3rd place one this year tho :thumb:


1st place is what you will be gunning for mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

dude looking very thick in those pics!


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> please don't do the inters under 90s on the 19th in Brum haha.
> 
> Looking mint in the pics, chest and arms are so thick


cheers pal, if im ready earlier il do one earlier just for u :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Going to be near the 90kg I reckon, excited to see what you bring to the stage this time though, even with your illness there is no doubt you have added some tissue.

On the milk front, how did you find it? Used it a little before and found it bloated me, but prepared to use it again this time- very easy source of calories and protein.


----------



## XJPX

Haimer said:


> I know mate have been reading and never known someone to be so ill for so long!
> 
> Ah that's great thanks mate. Another thing I meant to ask you is are you going to be at luf next year still? And is Brighton still 'home' for you when not at uni?


no im all dun with luf in a few months...got 2 courseworks then 4 exams and its finito  , so ye brighton will b home, will b popping over to eastbourne i imagine at least once a week to train with JW and Scott as during dieting i really wanna try to push the weights and grow as much as poss  ....


----------



## XJPX

Merat said:


> dude looking very thick in those pics!


cheers mate


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Whats your long term goal buddy? U100 winner?


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:



> Whats your long term goal buddy? U100 winner?


yes mate in 5-6 years from now that would be a dream come true


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

If you can add 3kg a year for the next 3 years you`ll be there size wise, but the competition is fierce at that level! 5`7 is a good height too for that class


----------



## hilly

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> If you can add 3kg a year for the next 3 years you`ll be there size wise, but the competition is fierce at that level! 5`7 is a good height too for that class


I think with jordans dedication and genetics, bar injury he can add a good 5kg per year to his frame over the next few years. However he just needs to be careful it all stays symetrical


----------



## Ak_88

Are you going for Post-Grad medicine still J?


----------



## wannabehuge89

looking sick buddy, roll on the brits together haha


----------



## XJPX

felt ok today so trained with gf....her squats r awesome....i need to video her and get it on here......

we did quads/calfs/bis

leg extensions 3x12

front squats 5x5 working upto 160kg for 5 ass to grass....hav got 180 in me i think for 5

leg extensions heavy drop sets of 5 reps into rest pauses for 5 reps into x reps

standing calfs 5x12

preacher curl 5x12-8

gd session...splittting quads from hammies over past two days felt nice...ment yday cud really pay attention to my sldl and today my front squats


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Are you going for Post-Grad medicine still J?


yes....but need a year out, need it bad...been in hard education for a long time, my school/college was v v strict so felt like iv been at it for so long now...


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> I think with jordans dedication and genetics, bar injury he can add a good 5kg per year to his frame over the next few years. However he just needs to be careful it all stays symetrical


my legs and back still hav a lot of growing to do...easily add 5kgs next year across just those two bodyparts with enuff squatting and deadlifting


----------



## BigDom86

what does she squat?


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> yes....but need a year out, need it bad...been in hard education for a long time, my school/college was v v strict so felt like iv been at it for so long now...


Don't blame you - the 8 months i had between BSc and MSc really let me kick back and recharge. That said i'm still one of the youngest on my course - most people are at least 2-3 years older than me if not more. Way i saw it was the sooner i can become a physio the better :thumb:

Judging by the work the medics get through here you'll be grateful for the year out, 5 years of it will be heavy going no doubt!


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> what does she squat?


she is 50kilos in weight and moves 80kilos ass to grass for 5 with perfect form.....


----------



## BigDom86

nice squatting. damn 50kilos? would be a site seeing you two walk down the road lol


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> nice squatting. damn 50kilos? would be a site seeing you two walk down the road lol


haha she was 65 6months ago...she has been dieting hardddddd.....she did those squats today after 3 pro/veg days in a row aswell haha.....and maybe a few ephedrine haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> well i have cut my carbs for past 10days bro,* i hav supppppper fast metabolism....i didnt get tht fat off 6000* cals, so now im only on 3800 i will shape up super quick, i had viens in my chest today in session


lol had nothing to do with the gh and other peps?


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> *like i said over txt mate u look great very thick*. if we can get you told hold onto this new muscle during pct and during prep you will bring a whole new package to the stage this year from last. people will be very shocked but it will show what dedication 52 weeks of the year can achieve


lol so you lick the ring in tx and on line? lol look we all know you love him buddy


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> 1st place is what you will be gunning for mate


when is it not? lol i dont think he would spend 16weeks dieting if he was gunning for last?


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> when is it not? lol i dont think he would spend 16weeks dieting if he was gunning for last?


 :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey jordan, top half looks great mate, bottom half is still lagging but showing progress!

keep it up bud


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol so you lick the ring in tx and on line? lol look we all know you love him buddy





big_jim_87 said:


> when is it not? lol i dont think he would spend 16weeks dieting if he was gunning for last?





LittleChris said:


> :lol:


dnt cum on here and start criticising us competitive bodybuilders, once u boys hav dragged ur fat ass thru a diet then onstage then ur allowed to poke fun haha :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey jordan, top half looks great mate, bottom half is still lagging but showing progress!
> 
> keep it up bud


cheers mate, legs measured in 29 inches just befor i cut calories......i intend to carry on realli hitting them hard right uptil the show this year and force more out of them....they wont b a weakness onstage :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

oh i forgot i must keep in the trend.... looking awsome jp! when can we get together and suck each others cocks? fuk it ill just suk yours! lol

my new nick name on ukm....... hilly lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> oh i forgot i must keep in the trend.... looking awsome jp! when can we get together and suck each others cocks? fuk it ill just suk yours! lol
> 
> my new nick name on ukm....... hilly lol


easyyyyy nowww....hard day haha? dnt b a hater Jim, no one likes a hater :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol im no h8er lol just very very boared! lol

no haed day lol had day off trained and did fuk all else lol

oh w8 1st day of yet another low carb diet lol got hols so doing a 2-3week tighten up may add to the postage rage!


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im no h8er lol just very very boared! lol
> 
> no haed day lol had day off trained and did fuk all else lol
> 
> oh w8 1st day of yet another low carb diet lol got hols so doing a 2-3week tighten up may add to the postage rage!


haha, wat hav u dropped ur carbs to?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> plus last year i took 8 weeks off gear befor prep for brits....used 10ius gh a day and lost only a v v v small amount of muscle


weird that wonder where that sensible advice came from 

Jordan i have just caught up with the journal mate and things are looking good but i think your health should be number one priority this year mate....with you coughing up so much crap i would be surprised if your body could go through a pre-comp run this year.....just bear in mind you are very young and have plenty of time.....

best of luck though mate


----------



## Lois_Lane

Pscarb said:


> weird that wonder where that sensible advice came from
> 
> Jordan i have just caught up with the journal mate and things are looking good but i think your health should be number one priority this year mate....with you coughing up so much crap i would be surprised if your body could go through a pre-comp run this year.....just bear in mind you are very young and have plenty of time.....
> 
> best of luck though mate


Words of wisdom as always there Paul.....

Certainly can be frustrating to have to pull back when you are really driven to go forward but you have to think of the long term/big picture also.


----------



## 3752

yes mate it is believe me i know but as many have said to me this year it definatly does not do your physique any harm coming back healthy and strong


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha, wat hav u dropped ur carbs to?


well as its only a few weeks away not much time to bring them down iv had about 90g todat lol i can usualy tuck in any were from 6-800g! lol


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> weird that wonder where that sensible advice came from
> 
> Jordan i have just caught up with the journal mate and things are looking good but i think your health should be number one priority this year mate....with you coughing up so much crap i would be surprised if your body could go through a pre-comp run this year.....just bear in mind you are very young and have plenty of time.....
> 
> best of luck though mate


This iat i have told jordan paul and he is listening. he needs his health at 100% before prep starts.


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> This iat i have told jordan paul and he is listening. he needs his health at 100% before prep starts.


yes


----------



## XJPX

cheers for dropping in Paul  , and yes defo the sensible advise was from you last year and this year..... 

gd news on the front tht saw doc again today again he is happy tht the chest infection is subsiding....im coughing up less crap which is gd...only concern still ismy platelete count is high....so am booked in for a repeated blood test next week as he wants to see this back within range.

trained delts and tris tonit wid the gf...gd session

smith shoulder press: 4x8

skull crushers: 4x8-5 top set was 70kgs which was plzed with

Side laterals 3x10

rope pushdowns 3x10

cable side laterals 3x12

machine tricep press: 1X triple drop set

shoulder machine press: 1xtriple drop set

plzed with how things are looking still...tightening up nicely  ...


----------



## big_jim_87

so when are you going to up the dose?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> so when are you going to up the dose?


no need mate, peptides can work their magic for a while....il go bk on in august after a gd 14 week break


----------



## XJPX

did a pull session today....was ment to rest and wait til tmo but felt gd today so thort wud get it done 

plate loaded deadlift machine: 300KGS FOR 5...Cudnt fit nemore weight on the machine so back to the barbell next week

widegrip pulldowns 3x8

bent over row 3x8

cable row 3x10

stiff legged deads 4x10

hammy curl 3x15

rear delt cables 3x12

glad im bk pulling again....since having my latspread shown up down in eastborune by joe, have been working hard on latwidth via racingdrive cable rows and on thickness via deadlifts....altho crappy pic from phone can see u big big diff


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> did a pull session today....was ment to rest and wait til tmo but felt gd today so thort wud get it done
> 
> plate loaded deadlift machine: 300KGS FOR 5...Cudnt fit nemore weight on the machine so back to the barbell next week
> 
> widegrip pulldowns 3x8
> 
> bent over row 3x8
> 
> cable row 3x10
> 
> stiff legged deads 4x10
> 
> hammy curl 3x15
> 
> rear delt cables 3x12
> 
> glad im bk pulling again....since having my latspread shown up down in eastborune by joe, have been working hard on latwidth via racingdrive cable rows and on thickness via deadlifts....altho crappy pic from phone can see u big big diff


*BOOOOOM:beer:*

Definite improvement in lat spread there J

Keep up the DL :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

realy i thought he was slightly smaller?...... so when are you upping the dose? lol


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOOM:beer:*
> 
> Definite improvement in lat spread there J
> 
> Keep up the DL :thumb:


cheers buddy,will b interesting to see what sorta weight i can pull on a bar....im gonna go back to snatch grip deadlifts for the first 4 weeks on a bar aswell....this shud send my normal pull thru the roof


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> realy i thought he was slightly smaller?...... so when are you upping the dose? lol


LOL at tht whole statement


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> LOL at tht whole statement


what?

lol


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy im gonna mess with your head so much ill have you back on more gear then ever befor august lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy im gonna mess with your head so much ill have you back on more gear then ever befor august lol


Haha no chance  ...the last few pics are the best iv ever looked


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Haha no chance  ...the last few pics are the best iv ever looked


are you sure? i thought lats looked like they wer lacking the width they once had? guns surly smaller? nice and tight but as a bber have an off season and get real heavy! then tighten up for a comp?

so when did you say the dose was going up again?


----------



## big_jim_87

tbh i will be doing what you are at some point lol peps and no gear would like to see how you do buddy


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> are you sure? i thought lats looked like they wer lacking the width they once had? guns surly smaller? nice and tight but as a bber have an off season and get real heavy! then tighten up for a comp?
> 
> so when did you say the dose was going up again?


Ye arms r down a touch but they now have viens in them and more shape so they LOOK just as big n soon will LOOK bigger....leaning up is all an illusion remember, ohh and no tht is by far the best lat spread iv done...lat width there is much better then ever befor


----------



## big_jim_87

are you sure?


----------



## big_jim_87

lol if arms are down its all water right? so if its water then you have realuy lost nothing? just getting a better look at what you have gained?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> are you sure?


hahahhaha, trust me im my own biggest critic,i pic flaws in every aspect of my physique so u wont get to me i assure u :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

big_jim_87 said:


> lol if arms are down its all water right? so if its water then you have realuy lost nothing? just getting a better look at what you have gained?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



XJPX said:


> hahahhaha, trust me im my own biggest critic,i pic flaws in every aspect of my physique so u wont get to me i assure u :thumb:


did you not read this one?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> did you not read this one?


ye iv dropped off sum water on them....they r down by like a quarter of an inch , they r still just over 19 but now with viens :whistling:


----------



## DEJ

Lol good banter guys! Looking good man, definite improvements in both size and posing!!


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> Lol good banter guys! Looking good man, definite improvements in both size and posing!!


Cheers buddy


----------



## suliktribal

Awesome kecks in the pics dude!

But, seriously, you look good man.

Jobs a guddun.


----------



## Jacko89

Deffo an improvement in the spreadage mate, looking alot thicker and just bulkier in general, good work


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Plate loadead deadlift machine!? Never seen that before! Whats it like?


----------



## XJPX

cheers jacko.....

merat....its a hammer strength plate loaded machine, like this.....





 ...but 150kgs loaded onto each side. probs equate to about 275-280ish on a bar i recon....itds gd...nice to switch between tht and barbell as the handles are at the side....just another varition really


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> cheers jacko.....
> 
> merat....its a hammer strength plate loaded machine, like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but 150kgs loaded onto each side. probs equate to about 275-280ish on a bar i recon....itds gd...nice to switch between tht and barbell as the handles are at the side....just another varition really


That actually looks pretty sweet, deff a nice lil variation to throw in every once in a while:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Merat said:


> That actually looks pretty sweet, deff a nice lil variation to throw in every once in a while:thumbup1:


i cnt use it anymore tho really as i dnt like doing anymore then 5-6 reps on deads and 300kg was the max amount of plates tht wud fit on lol....so am going bk to snatch grip deads now...


----------



## big_jim_87

Merat said:


> Plate loadead deadlift machine!? Never seen that before! Whats it like?


its the gay pussy option to real deads mate........


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> its the gay pussy option to real deads mate........


ye cos i train like a gay pussy lol.......i told u,u cant criticise in here until ur a bodybuilder and not just a recreational gym user lolol :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> ye cos i train like a gay pussy lol.......i told u,u cant criticise in here until ur a bodybuilder and not just a recreational gym user lolol :whistling:


Well even if that is the case you have been growing well mate nice improvements in your back. :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ye cos i train like a gay pussy lol.......i told u,u cant criticise in here until ur a bodybuilder and not just a recreational gym user lolol :whistling:


well tbh yutrain legs like one......... lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Well even if that is the case you have been growing well mate nice improvements in your back. :thumbup1:


i thought you would agree that deads are better? machine deads over deads?


----------



## Davo

big_jim you bitch lol

Back looks very good JP


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> i thought you would agree that deads are better? machine deads over deads?


Hmm depends on your levers mate.

For years i did tons of heavy squats and my legs always sucked now over the past year i have done no squats and my legs have actually improved a lot.

Plus i think J does regular pulls also i know he is fond of the snatch grip.


----------



## XJPX

JIM....i hav been ill for months...no deaded since jan...i think im allowed 2 weeks of machine deadlifts to ease myself back onto the bar.....

and there is no better.....the point is pulling decent weights from the floor will recruit ur back if its a bar, machine, car in the car park, man laying on the floor lol.....

cheers davo


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm depends on your levers mate.
> 
> For years i did tons of heavy squats and my legs always sucked now over the past year i have done no squats and my legs have actually improved a lot.
> 
> Plus i think J does regular pulls also i know he is fond of the *snatch grip*.


that i am, which is the hardest of deads IMO :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

big_jim_87 said:


> well tbh yutrain legs like one......... lol


Least he can squat to depth :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm depends on your levers mate.
> 
> For years i did tons of heavy squats and my legs always sucked now over the past year i have done no squats and my legs have actually improved a lot.
> 
> Plus i think J does regular pulls also i know he is fond of the snatch grip.


 but youdo a squat of somesort right? haks etc



XJPX said:


> JIM....i hav been ill for months...no deaded since jan...i think im allowed 2 weeks of machine deadlifts to ease myself back onto the bar.....
> 
> and there is no better.....the point is pulling decent weights from the floor will recruit ur back if its a bar, machine, car in the car park, man laying on the floor lol.....
> 
> cheers davo


2 weeks? no get back on the bar 1st day back lol and ther is a better option buddy thats like saying that lat pull downs re as good as chins or cable curles are as good as ez or dbell?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Least he can squat to depth :whistling:


apparently i train legs like a pussy haha......didnt realise tht my 200kg stiff legged deads and 160kg ass to grass front squats was pussy leg trainin lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Ak_88 said:


> Least he can squat to depth :whistling:


lol coming from some one who squats poo to depth and sais well its low enough..... but the weight is poo

not jp weight that is still decent


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> apparently i train legs like a pussy haha......didnt realise tht my 200kg stiff legged deads and 160kg ass to grass front squats was pussy leg trainin lol


lol well now you know


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> but youdo a squat of somesort right? haks etc


Not usually, i main do a horizontal leg press machine which allows me a very large ROM and it puts my low back in a strong position allowing me to really hammer my quads without bringing my back into it.

160kg is a pretty damn strong front squat IMO, it is without a doubt one of the toughest exercises you can do!

Any way Jordan has only recently jumped up in size just wait until his CNS and tendons adapt to his new size he will be moving some serious weight!


----------



## Ak_88

I'm quite happy to squat poo weight because i don't feel the need to belittle other people's training as constantly as you do, maybe you just enjoy playing the wind-up merchant but i find it somewhat odd in a sport as individual as this.

I don't train to throw my weight about online, i do it because i enjoy that, if you don't like the way i train then fine, i don't lose sleep over yours


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Not usually, i main do a horizontal leg press machine which allows me a very large ROM and it puts my low back in a strong position allowing me to really hammer my quads without bringing my back into it.
> 
> 160kg is a pretty damn strong front squat IMO, it is without a doubt one of the toughest exercises you can do!
> 
> Any way Jordan has only recently jumped up in size just wait until his CNS and tendons adapt to his new size he will be moving some serious weight!


ok fair play to ya on the leg press


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Not usually, i main do a horizontal leg press machine which allows me a very large ROM and it puts my low back in a strong position allowing me to really hammer my quads without bringing my back into it.
> 
> 160kg is a pretty damn strong front squat IMO, i*t is without a doubt one of the toughest exercises you can do!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Any way Jordan has only recently jumped up in size just wait until his CNS and tendons adapt to his new size he will be moving some serious weight!


agreed..was soooo knackered after them....they are back as a staple in my quad sessions from now on :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

Ak_88 said:


> I'm quite happy to squat poo weight because i don't feel the need to belittle other people's training as constantly as you do, *maybe you just enjoy playing the wind-up merchant* but i find it somewhat odd in a sport as individual as this.
> 
> I don't train to throw my weight about online, i do it because i enjoy that, if you don't like the way i train then fine, i don't lose sleep over yours


lol yes i do lol ivnever even read any thing on ou and what you quat lol just pullingyour ****er mate didnt want you take it to heart as i think you may have..... plus the training is individual butyou comp aginst otheres so the sport is but you pit your individualsess against that of otheres its just a competative personality you need obe to do the sport id have thought or you wouldnt minde loosing?


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yes i do lol ivnever even read any thing on ou and what you quat lol just pullingyour ****er mate didnt want you take it to heart as i think you may have..... plus the training is individual butyou comp aginst otheres so the sport is but you pit your individualsess against that of otheres its just a competative personality you need obe to do the sport id have thought or you wouldnt minde loosing?


Jim you REALLY have to learn how to spell correctly at least for most of the time i am getting a head ache reading these posts:lol:

I can see why some people are not sure if you are being serious or not there is a massive lack of smilies LOL.

What i would be worried about is if Jordan is gaining muscle rapidly and you are not. Then in that case would your "hardcore" training not be counted as crappy compared to his "pussy" work outs? hmm...


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> agreed..was soooo knackered after them....they are back as a staple in my quad sessions from now on :thumb:


 ok no winde up now do you think the front squat is better then back squat? you have the point of Emphasis on the quads a little more so you get the most out of them but with back squats you have the factor of more weight more muscle fibbers recruited etc what do you find better?

i never do them to front as i like to go heavy then finish off with some thing a that has a little more isolation on the quads


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Jim you REALLY have to learn how to spell correctly at least for most of the time i am getting a head ache reading these posts:lol:
> 
> I can see why some people are not sure if you are being serious or not there is a massive lack of smilies LOL.
> 
> What i would be worried about is if Jordan is gaining muscle rapidly and you are not. Then in that case would your "hardcore" training not be counted as crappy compared to his "pussy" work outs? hmm...


lol i have issues with spelling buddy its explained over and over on the site i cba to do it again ok

and who said i am not gaining lol im still adding 10lbs a year thats down from 14lbs the 1st few

started off 10stn im now 15stn down from 15.9 before this little diet trained 5 years gained 5 stn or 5.9 in total (water etc) i never go over 12%ish also so it is lean mass mostly lol my tendons are fuked and rotator too im low carbed so im not going to gain atm but when i come out the other end of this poo time and heal up ill be gaining again lol  :laugh: :lol: :tongue: :bounce:

just so you know no hard feelings lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Jim you REALLY have to learn how to spell correctly at least for most of the time i am getting a head ache reading these posts:lol:
> 
> I can see why some people are not sure if you are being serious or not there is a massive lack of smilies LOL.
> 
> What i would be worried about is if Jordan is gaining muscle rapidly and you are not. Then in that case would your "hardcore" training not be counted as crappy compared to his "pussy" work outs? hmm...


ahhh lol i just read the quote that was down to my laptop being full of shyt and when i type fast it skips letters and spaces lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i have issues with spelling buddy its explained over and over on the site i cba to do it again ok
> 
> and who said i am not gaining lol im still adding 10lbs a year thats down from 14lbs the 1st few
> 
> started off 10stn im now 15stn down from 15.9 before this little diet trained 5 years gained 5 stn or 5.9 in total (water etc) i never go over 12%ish also so it is lean mass mostly lol my tendons are fuked and rotator too im low carbed so im not going to gain atm but when i come out the other end of this poo time and heal up ill be gaining again lol  :laugh: :lol: :tongue: :bounce:
> 
> just so you know no hard feelings lol


Well your spelling is a lot better here

I know mate only pulling your leg was just surprised at your comments about his workouts as honestly i was impressed with his 200kg bench the other day. That is far from light....

Anyways enough hijacking of J's journal from me:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Well your spelling is a lot better here
> 
> I know mate only pulling your leg was just surprised at your comments about his workouts as honestly i was impressed with his 200kg bench the other day. That is far from light....
> 
> Anyways enough hijacking of J's journal from me:thumbup1:


lol i typed it slower that time..... and ran a spell chek (didnt this time lol) no that was quality and i said so atthe time

jp knowes itsjust banter lol im just trying to spur him on!


----------



## Ak_88

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yes i do lol ivnever even read any thing on ou and what you quat lol just pullingyour ****er mate didnt want you take it to heart as i think you may have..... plus the training is individual butyou comp aginst otheres so the sport is but you pit your individualsess against that of otheres its just a competative personality you need obe to do the sport id have thought or you wouldnt minde loosing?


The internet makes sarcasm far too easy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

ill pick at the odd serious question from jim as its a very rare occasion he makes one. I cnt get away with front squats. I find im focusing that much on keeping the bloody bar in place it puts me off.

However i do very much like doing a widowmakes style/higher rep set of front squats on the smith as it allows me to not lock out so quads are constantly under tension and really go for it.


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> i cnt use it anymore tho really as i dnt like doing anymore then 5-6 reps on deads and 300kg was the max amount of plates tht wud fit on lol....so am going bk to snatch grip deads now...


Chuck a platform on too, did these today standing on top of 2x25's.

I think *intense* just about sums it up even at 6 reps, definately a keeper! :thumb:


----------



## Dig

Ak_88 said:


> Chuck a platform on too, did these today standing on top of 2x25's.
> 
> I think *intense* just about sums it up even at 6 reps, definately a keeper! :thumb:


I did these the other day, hard exercise, hit the upper back and lats much harder than reg deads but due to starting position (ie legs bent more to keep back in line) use less lower back. I found the movement itself pretty awkward (as have never done them before) but will def keep them in, but after reg deads i wouldnt use them instead of as i dont think they will build the same power that reg deads or platform deads do. Think they will work great as a 2nd exercise for slightly higher reps tho.


----------



## Ak_88

I actually find them more intense on the hips than the upper back, although that might be my build (long limbs, shorter torso). May need to bring my grip out a bit more to really hammer the upper back though.

Will be trying out conventionals and snatch platform DL's during one training week soon though i think, you could probably build a mammoth posterior chain on those two exercises alone!


----------



## XJPX

chest done today....left pec is twinging loads....worried about it...didnt do flat as a result but stil hurt doing incline so literally going to have to use machines for a cuple weeks....not espec worried tho as my chest is by far my strongest body part.....

tightened up a bit more past cuple days again...mates phone has better cam so took a pic....


----------



## matt p

looking in good shape in those photo's J.

Out of curiosity, i know you are very strict with your diet and are totally dedicated but how many cheat meals do you have a week or do you subscribe to a total day off the diet idea?

The reason i ask is as you are aware i am commencing my own off season plan now after the Nabba West, the past couple of weeks i have allowed myself a few chco bars/cookies (yum) after i have had one of my normal meals, as of this week though i will be cutting them out and putting back in a little cardio mon-fri but i am unsure how to structure my cheats, the 16 wks prep has shown me that i dont have/want to eat crap all day so was just going to throw in a cheat meal 2-3 times a week as and when i feel like it?

Your thoughts mate...!


----------



## ah24

That first pic show's a fair bit of diff from the pics last week. Chest is deffo your best bodypart. Hams look thicker too.


----------



## XJPX

hello matt, at the moment im having no cheats at all, im tightening myself up now now....past two weeks my diet has been v much a comp prep diet.....i dnt foresee myself having a cheat for at least another month and even then it wont b a 'cheat' , it will b a clean refeed.....uv just competed so u need some down time with food and training...it will drive u insane if u dnt....if i was u id b v chilled for next few weeks, enjoy other aspects tht arent bb related, then start to to tighten things up and look to grow in ur off season with cheats used sensible to increase calorie intake


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> That first pic show's a fair bit of diff from the pics last week. Chest is deffo your best bodypart. Hams look thicker too.


thanks mate, i do hav an exceptionally fast metabolism.....but also without cardio being in at moment i feel i have the strength to realli push my weights hard...this is feel will make a big diff and ensure not only do i remain thick but can imrpove weakneses right uptil cardio then comes into play


----------



## XJPX

so update from the weekend, as i previously mentioned i prepped a junior for the nabba midlands....he came 2nd and cud of easily won, there was v little between him and the 1st place lad.....both of them got british invites as a result....the Junior i also prepped was natural...not that im saying the winner isnt natural...just making a comment about my lad...we however will be changing things round for the Brits in 20days......Matt was soft thru his glutes and hams which would of been the decider i think, so the aim is to bring those totally thru and see what happens at the brits as a result  ...

here is a pic of matt, after his fanatastic dream tan application which was done by urs truly haha.....i was sweating so much whilst doing it matt had to towel me down hah......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

is that at the brierly civic hall?

i remember that cramped changing room lol


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> is that at the brierly civic hall?
> 
> i remember that cramped changing room lol


haha yes mate, was so cramped and hot!!....i had to drink 3 pints after doing matts tan to rehydrate hahaha....the 050s n 040s where int here at time and my god some of them had insane condtioning....literally amazing


----------



## hilly

matt p said:


> looking in good shape in those photo's J.
> 
> Out of curiosity, i know you are very strict with your diet and are totally dedicated but how many cheat meals do you have a week or do you subscribe to a total day off the diet idea?
> 
> The reason i ask is as you are aware i am commencing my own off season plan now after the Nabba West, the past couple of weeks i have allowed myself a few chco bars/cookies (yum) after i have had one of my normal meals, as of this week though i will be cutting them out and putting back in a little cardio mon-fri but i am unsure how to structure my cheats, the 16 wks prep has shown me that i dont have/want to eat crap all day so was just going to throw in a cheat meal 2-3 times a week as and when i feel like it?
> 
> Your thoughts mate...!


i would have a few days of just eating like a normal person mate. then get back to eating healthy but more relaxed, dont be very anal. you want a subway get one just get a healthy version.

cheats i would say once or twice a week but not a dominoes twice a week for instance. maybe a nandos once then steak and chips with dessert the next one or burger etc.

Theres no need for cheat days/weekends off IMO ever. you can make all foods healthy and bodybuilding friendly with no difference in taste and i will argue that with every1


----------



## big_jim_87

my honest opinion on the picsp-

con-face is still huge and water still looks very high considering you have just trained ther is a lack of vascularity in chest and arms. legs are lagging over all quads not as bad hams and calves quite far behinde

pro-looks good nice and thick lean abs with tiny waist, very wide fraim too mate, and the arm in the side tri shot looks almost as wide as you waist! lol once your arms are on par with top half you will look vry impressive! (not like you dont know still very impressive mate)

over all you look fuking good mate soz to be so picky on the pics lol


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> ill pick at the odd serious question from jim as its a very rare occasion he makes one. I cnt get away with front squats. I find im focusing that much on keeping the bloody bar in place it puts me off.
> 
> However i do very much like doing a widowmakes style/higher rep set of front squats on the smith as it allows me to not lock out so quads are constantly under tension and really go for it.


i was more interested in do you think more of a focus on quad isolation is better then all out weight moved (with good form) i unless like now when im dieting or mixing it up i usualy go 1st heavy and finish with an iso or two. atm im pre Fatiguing with fst7 style work outs


----------



## XJPX

Its nice to get constructive criticism buddy...defo agree quads r a weakness...hamstrings I dnt consider a weakness nemor and wher v much a strong point onstage for me last year. My arms won't b hugely vascular for at least another 2 months...just the way I am. But during the session cud see viens in upper chest....next lot of pics will b in two weeks time by which I'm v much hopping to see sum improvements in my quads...want waist to b tighter and delt/arm tie ins to b more prominent  ...we shall see what I can do in the next 2 weeks with sum carb/fat manipulation  - then I want sum more critism jim to keep me working hard  ....oh and my calfs---they r a fekin joke....stupid thins jus won fekin grow lol


----------



## matt p

Thankyou to both J and Hilly for your input on cheat meal/days.

J, i understand what you are saying about abit of downtime but in the same breath i find that i need structure with regards to meal's, i cant eat like a normal person and having competed at the West and seeing the improvements i need to make i am focused on really developing my physique this year.

It honestly does not bother me eating clean and weighing my foods, i thinks there is a little OCD in me to tell you the truth, its a control thing lol!

Yates always said you make your best gains after a show, i just want to take advantage of that.

Hilly - nothing better than a 1/2 pound burger and chips for a cheat followed by a cheesecake yum yum! lookin awesome in your Avi, wish i was in as good as shape for my first timers class at the West, all the best pal!


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> i was more interested in do you think more of a focus on quad isolation is better then all out weight moved (with good form) i unless like now when im dieting or mixing it up i usualy go 1st heavy and finish with an iso or two. atm im pre Fatiguing with fst7 style work outs


I think the most weight moved with good form is how you build muscle. my quads have came on leaps and bounds this last year by heavy squating to failure twice over 8 days.

I believe you have to demolish them into the ground. this doesnt mean just lifting heavy as in the 4-8 rep range tho. I found varying it some heavy ass sets of 5-9 to failure and some heavy as poss sets of 20 to failure was were its at. low volume high intensity


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Its nice to get constructive criticism buddy...defo agree quads r a weakness...hamstrings I dnt consider a weakness nemor and wher v much a strong point onstage for me last year. My arms won't b hugely vascular for at least another 2 months...just the way I am. But during the session cud see viens in upper chest....next lot of pics will b in two weeks time by which I'm v much hopping to see sum improvements in my quads...want waist to b tighter and delt/arm tie ins to b more prominent  ...we shall see what I can do in the next 2 weeks with sum carb/fat manipulation  - then I want sum more critism jim to keep me working hard  ....oh and my calfs---they r a fekin joke....stupid thins jus won fekin grow lol


guna disagree with you and jim here. I dnt think quads are weak just upper body has come on more than quads is all but its also were you hold most of fat. i think once this comes off you will find ure body balances out nicely.


----------



## hilly

matt p said:


> Thankyou to both J and Hilly for your input on cheat meal/days.
> 
> J, i understand what you are saying about abit of downtime but in the same breath i find that i need structure with regards to meal's, i cant eat like a normal person and having competed at the West and seeing the improvements i need to make i am focused on really developing my physique this year.
> 
> It honestly does not bother me eating clean and weighing my foods, i thinks there is a little OCD in me to tell you the truth, its a control thing lol!
> 
> Yates always said you make your best gains after a show, i just want to take advantage of that.
> 
> Hilly - nothing better than a 1/2 pound burger and chips for a cheat followed by a cheesecake yum yum! lookin awesome in your Avi, wish i was in as good as shape for my first timers class at the West, all the best pal!


cheers mate,

I agree with you on keeping a regime so to speak. I more or less measured all my food last year. it meant when i switched to contest mode there wasnt a major change for me so the transition was easy.

I just think you should use more variety. for instance my diet will be measured at 50p/50c first 4 or 5 meals during the rebound last meal 50p with some fats. however food choices will vary from whatever meat is in or i decide to eat cooked however i like. i may coat the chicken in flour and wholemeal bread crumbs or make a low cal curry with it etc etc. carbs wont just be brown rice and sweet pot but make wedges, wholemeal wraps,pittas etc etc. als make healthy pancakes/french toast blah blah.


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> guna disagree with you and jim here. I dnt think quads are weak just upper body has come on more than quads is all but its also were you hold most of fat. i think once this comes off you will find ure body balances out nicely.


i didnt mean they were shyt just not as good as the upper 1/2


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Its nice to get constructive criticism buddy...defo agree quads r a weakness...hamstrings I dnt consider a weakness nemor and wher v much a strong point onstage for me last year. My arms won't b hugely vascular for at least another 2 months...just the way I am. But during the session cud see viens in upper chest....next lot of pics will b in two weeks time by which I'm v much hopping to see sum improvements in my quads...want waist to b tighter and delt/arm tie ins to b more prominent  ...we shall see what I can do in the next 2 weeks with sum carb/fat manipulation  - then I want sum more critism jim to keep me working hard  ....oh and my calfs---they r a fekin joke....stupid thins jus won fekin grow lol


glad you took it the right way....

but yea lean looks a million times diff to off season! hams may well come out and look good as quads.


----------



## XJPX

today was my first session back in powerbase, Trained with Rich Ellis....who posts on here as METAL....and wow tht was a hard welcome back to base haha....Rich is by far the strongest person iv trained with so is going to be great for me as will make me push harder...also i was dwarfed today aswell as he is weighing around 300 pounds in gd shape

barbell rows

chins

t bar row

latpulldown

alternate curl

preacher curl

defo knackered now....delts and tris tmo....


----------



## XJPX

great session again today....not used to lifting heavy throughoout the session...i tend to pull back after my intial compound movements...but rich keeps things heavy and intense all the way through and i know is the best thing for me....but after 2 days i feel battered already haha....

barbell press

front dumbell raise

side laterals

seated rear delt laterals ( rich using 50kg dumbells.....me larfing in shock at this haha)

upright row

skull crushers

rope pushdowns

have defo tightened up again this week....adding in injectable l carnitine from tmo....this no doubt will help with the tightening without having to take out any food  .....

will wait a cuple more weeks til put sum more pics up....fingers crossed will see noticeable imrprovement in condition


----------



## DEJ

\ said:


> great session again today....not used to lifting heavy throughoout the session...i tend to pull back after my intial compound movements...but rich keeps things heavy and intense all the way through and i know is the best thing for me....but after 2 days i feel battered already haha....
> 
> barbell press
> 
> front dumbell raise
> 
> side laterals
> 
> seated rear delt laterals ( rich using 50kg dumbells.....me larfing in shock at this haha)
> 
> upright row
> 
> skull crushers
> 
> rope pushdowns
> 
> have defo tightened up again this week....adding in injectable l carnitine from tmo....this no doubt will help with the tightening without having to take out any food  .....
> 
> will wait a cuple more weeks til put sum more pics up....fingers crossed will see noticeable imrprovement in condition


Good stuff mate, 50kg rear lateral is insane lol!! What dose you using on the l catnitine?!


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> have defo tightened up again this week....*adding in injectable l carnitine from tmo*....this no doubt will help with the tightening without having to take out any food  .....


You have a fetish for injecting i swear it! haha


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> You have a fetish for injecting i swear it! haha


i kno mate, i love it haha.....

hammies and calfs today.....gd session again....but same time glad its the weekend bcos im totally fuked.

toe press 8x12

standing calf raise 3/4x12( ment to b 8 but my ankle ligaments hurt)

standing ham curl 3x12

stiff legged deads worked upto 200 for 5, i was plzed with this

hammy curl

glute/ham dragbacks

my isolation movements where weak as hell compared to my stiff leggs, gonna try to bring them up as will hopefulli just add to the strength of my compound moves

weekend of rest.....

quads on mon...first exercise will b squats in the monolift :thumb:


----------



## matt p

200kg for 5 reps, one strong mofo J! glad to see things are coming along!

J, i was looking to bring up the inner part of my hamstring, from the side i have a decent hang to my hams, but from the rear i just need to thicken them up, i dont know wheather its the hams or adductors i need to work on if that makes sense!

Any ideas?


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> 200kg for 5 reps, one strong mofo J! glad to see things are coming along!
> 
> J, i was looking to bring up the inner part of my hamstring, from the side i have a decent hang to my hams, but from the rear i just need to thicken them up, i dont know wheather its the hams or adductors i need to work on if that makes sense!
> 
> Any ideas?


wide legged squats wud hit tht part quite well...with toes pointed outwards....get to at least parrallel or lower, i squat quite wide anyways and always feel it in tht part of my hammies 

im realli going to push my strength hard next few weeks...will defo help holding onto gains......plus is first time iv properly trained with someone stronger then me...so brings the best out of u ( apart from rear delts lol :whistling: )


----------



## big_jim_87

how you fealing mate? no gear etc water ret etc?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> how you fealing mate? no gear etc water ret etc?


no water is nice!..i did those stiff deads with no belt and felt nothing in my back at all.....befor i wud of been hurtin from the erector pumps.....

iv been a bit coughy again tonit, the last 3 days reali hav battered me, i hope a rested weekend sees me gd for mon :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

jordan m8 what are these ?

glute/ham dragbacks


----------



## XJPX

FATBOY said:


> jordan m8 what are these ?
> 
> glute/ham dragbacks


iv searched youtube everywher for a video, cnt find one 

only way i can describe it is its movement analsis- leg starts of in hip flexion with hammys in an eccentric stretch with the machines pad behind the knee, concentric contraction of the glutes hams to bring about hip extension....best way i can describe lol

edit- found a video haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> no water is nice!..i did those stiff deads with no belt and felt nothing in my back at all.....befor i wud of been hurtin from the erector pumps.....
> 
> iv been a bit coughy again tonit, the last 3 days reali hav battered me, i hope a rested weekend sees me gd for mon :thumb:


yea iv had a bit of a chesty cough as of l8.... lol befor i wentlow carb id get a back pump walking to the fridge lol



XJPX said:


> iv searched youtube everywher for a video, cnt find one
> 
> only way i can describe it is its movement analsis- leg starts of in hip flexion with hammys in an eccentric stretch with the machines pad behind the knee, concentric contraction of the glutes hams to bring about hip extension....best way i can describe lol
> 
> edit- found a video haha


omg theyare so gay lol


----------



## FATBOY

XJPX said:


> iv searched youtube everywher for a video, cnt find one
> 
> only way i can describe it is its movement analsis- leg starts of in hip flexion with hammys in an eccentric stretch with the machines pad behind the knee, concentric contraction of the glutes hams to bring about hip extension....best way i can describe lol
> 
> edit- found a video haha


ah thanks buddy :thumb: how effective do you find them


----------



## XJPX

Call them gay as u like jim but like I sed....us competetive bodybuilders need to address areas of the body u recreational lifters wudnt and tht exercise hits glute ham tie ins v v nicely after having done sldls 

Fatboy u can get a great stretch and squeeze on them- I think leading into a comp it wud b fantastic for bringing out detail in tht area


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Call them gay as u like jim but like I sed....us competetive bodybuilders need to address areas of the body u recreational lifters wudnt and tht exercise hits glute ham tie ins v v nicely after having done sldls
> 
> Fatboy u can get a great stretch and squeeze on them- I think leading into a comp it wud b fantastic for bringing out detail in tht area


lol after i do my 1st comp what will your argument be? lol

bringing out the detail? fat loss does that? if you have not got some thing then few weeks before comp aint going to make a diff? thats like training abs a few weeks b4 show if you have shyt as then few weeks aint gona make a lot of diff?

this is a bit like the myth of shaping moves and building moves


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> lol after i do my 1st comp what will your argument be? lol
> 
> bringing out the detail? fat loss does that? if you have not got some thing then few weeks before comp aint going to make a diff? thats like training abs a few weeks b4 show if you have shyt as then few weeks aint gona make a lot of diff?
> 
> this is a bit like the myth of shaping moves and building moves


Improvements can always be made. with the right training last couple of weeks can help fill muscles out and make them look sharper.

Until you do a how mate this is all jusr blabber anyway:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Improvements can always be made. with the right training last couple of weeks can help fill muscles out and make them look sharper.
> 
> Until you do a how mate this is all jusr blabber anyway:thumb:


lol not sure how to take that? insult?

well when i do comp ill be heavier then you and a lot shorter lol

the only reason why i haven't yet comped is a combo of nerves and i don't want to display some thing that im not proud of....


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> lol not sure how to take that? insult?
> 
> well when i do comp ill be heavier then you and a lot shorter lol
> 
> the only reason why i haven't yet comped is a combo of nerves and i don't want to display some thing that im not proud of....


Stirring up sh1t as usual i see Jim:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

no just sticking up for my self when told my words are worthless? lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> no just sticking up for my self when told my words are worthless? lol


Fair enough.... 

And if its worth anything i also don't do isolation exercises thinking i can get rid of stubborn fat and burn in details. Not saying Jordan or any one else can't do it just saying I don't do it

But i do only train abbs for final few weeks as they are thick already and i see a difference after only a few training sessions.


----------



## XJPX

im not trying to burn fat by doing those exercises- that idea is just dumb....little bit offended that you guys would think im that niave...im simply trying to stimulate part of the hamstring that you cannot target by doing hamstring curls, remember the hamstring crosses two joints, hence why we do stiff legged deadlifts to increase thickness of the hamstring at the glute...maybe my choice of words sayin bringing out detail was wrong.....but doing an exercise that will create a better glute/ham tie in is never a bad thing as BB that have tht area spot on looks increadible IMO.....


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> *im not trying to burn fat by doing those exercises- that idea is just dumb....little bit offended that you guys would think im that niave*...im simply trying to stimulate part of the hamstring that you cannot target by doing hamstring curls, remember the hamstring crosses two joints, hence why we do stiff legged deadlifts to increase thickness of the hamstring at the glute...maybe my choice of words sayin bringing out detail was wrong.....but doing an exercise that will create a better glute/ham tie in is never a bad thing as BB that have tht area spot on looks increadible IMO.....


i never thought that but i did think that its a bit gay lol do you think tom platz branch warren or even big ron do them? well if you think it works mate stick at it and good luck i just think maybe sld/curls/standing one leg curls would be better?...


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> i never thought that but i did think that its a bit gay lol do you think tom platz branch warren or even big ron do them? well if you think it works mate stick at it and good luck i just think maybe sld/curls/standing one leg curls would be better?...


those exercises where already done in my session if youd looked pal......

started with single leg curls ( which again wudnt stiumalte hamstring at glute end) and can only use about 15-20kilos so that exercise itself is pathetic for mass we simply use it to warm up compared to the hip extension machine in which we used a stack tht went upto 200 kilos and further more it isnt an isolation movement....it causes extension at the hip and the knee which cause full stimulation of the hamstring muscle at both origin and insertion

.....already done lying curls ( again wudnt stimulate hamstring at glute end) and had worked upto 200kilo sldls for 5 reps with perfect form.

this exercise u can go heavy......and means u dnt have to use ur lower back so if already done sldls and want then to use a higher rep range without the lower back being a limiting factor....this exercise is excellent......

now iv put it across to be anatomically superior and practicaly superior as it is erector saving but if u still think its gay then fair enuff lol


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> lol not sure how to take that? insult?
> 
> well when i do comp ill be heavier then you and a lot shorter lol
> 
> the only reason why i haven't yet comped is a combo of nerves and i don't want to display some thing that im not proud of....


Not an insultye u just blabber some rubbish sometime. as oyu have no experience with contest prep how do you no what effect any sort of training will have in the last few weeks of a show???

you will be heavier and shorter yes would you like a medal? willl your physique look pleasing? will you place? will you look better?

you have to get there first. until then its all ifs and buts


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> im not trying to burn fat by doing those exercises- that idea is just dumb....little bit offended that you guys would think im that niave...im simply trying to stimulate part of the hamstring that you cannot target by doing hamstring curls, remember the hamstring crosses two joints, hence why we do stiff legged deadlifts to increase thickness of the hamstring at the glute...maybe my choice of words sayin bringing out detail was wrong.....but doing an exercise that will create a better glute/ham tie in is never a bad thing as BB that have tht area spot on looks increadible IMO.....


Well seeing that many top guys including IFBB pro's believe in this i wouldn't call it dumb....

Stair stepper to target fat on glutes and so on.

By getting blood into the area i would suggest that stubborn fat would be targeted in the sense that it would be activated.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> those exercises where already done in my session if youd looked pal......
> 
> started with single leg curls ( which again wudnt stiumalte hamstring at glute end) and can only use about 15-20kilos so that exercise itself is pathetic for mass we simply use it to warm up compared to the hip extension machine in which we used a stack tht went upto 200 kilos and further more it isnt an isolation movement....*it causes extension at the hip and the knee which cause full stimulation of the hamstring muscle at both origin and insertion*
> 
> as would squats before sld?
> 
> well i never start with iso like single leg curls sld 1st curls 2nd then single leg curls they are just for finishing and how many moves do you want to do per sesion for hams?
> 
> .....already done lying curls ( again wudnt stimulate hamstring at glute end) and had worked upto 200kilo sldls for 5 reps with perfect form.
> 
> this exercise u can go heavy......and means u dnt have to use ur lower back so if already done sldls and want then to use a higher rep range without the lower back being a limiting factor....this exercise is excellent......
> 
> *now iv put it across to be anatomically superior and practicaly superior as it is erector saving but if u still think its gay then fair enuff lol*


but you havnt? lol just rambld on trying to convince your self..... lol so yes still gay but as i said good luck and i hope it works for you mate if it does then keep doing it


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Not an insultye u just blabber some rubbish sometime. as oyu have no experience with contest prep how do you no what effect any sort of training will have in the last few weeks of a show???
> 
> you will be heavier and shorter yes would you *like a medal? willl your physique look pleasing? will you place? will you look better?*
> 
> you have to get there first. until then its all ifs and buts


 yes, yes, who knowes and yes lol im not going to be pressured in to a comp ill do one when im ready lol maybe you should have added a few lbs 1st too?


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that many top guys including IFBB pro's believe in this i wouldn't call it dumb....
> 
> Stair stepper to target fat on glutes and so on.
> 
> By getting blood into the area i would suggest that stubborn fat would be targeted in the sense that it would be activated.


stair stepper is cv work- totally different, ur not using glycogen to fuel t exercise, ur body will be looking to break down fats as energy and yes agreed increased blood flow to an area during cv will cause greater mobilization of fat in such area......resistance training is completely different


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> yes, yes, who knowes and yes lol im not going to be pressured in to a comp ill do one when im ready lol maybe you should have added a few lbs 1st too?


Ah now Jim no need to cross that line.....

Hilly looks fvcking superb his muscles are full and he is in shape what more can you ask for? What would it help if the scales measured him 50lb heavier he would still look as he does....


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly you doing classic class?


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> stair stepper is cv work- totally different, ur not using glycogen to fuel t exercise, ur body will be looking to break down fats as energy and yes agreed increased blood flow to an area during cv will cause greater mobilization of fat in such area......resistance training is completely different


Depends how many reps you do. 

Have you ever done a set that lasts for ten minutes? Do you not think that that is CV work at the same time....?


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah now Jim no need to cross that line.....
> 
> Hilly looks fvcking superb his muscles are full and he is in shape what more can you ask for? What would it help if the scales measured him 50lb heavier he would still look as he does....


no again just sticking up for my self buddy but he would look a lot diff 50lb same condition


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> but you havnt? lol just rambld on trying to convince your self..... lol so yes still gay but as i said good luck and i hope it works for you mate if it does then keep doing it


this is a hamstring session....so why would i then bring squats into the movemnt that again put massive pressure through the erectors.....buddy do u not read full posts?...if by u mean using movement analysis to show an exercise to be superior to be rambling on then clearly my whole kineasology module to assess sports performance at one of the best sports science unis in the world must be a wholewaste of time....


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> no again just sticking up for my self buddy but he would look a lot diff 50lb same condition


But what if he was like most of us and had a much wider waist? The whole illusion would be very different and he may not look as good. You can see right away that Hilly has tiny joints and thin bones that's why he can look very good at a lower body weight.

Lol^ kineasology is very hard subject i remember taking that 2 years ago....lots of studying!


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends how many reps you do.
> 
> Have you ever done a set that lasts for ten minutes? Do you not think that that is CV work at the same time....?


LOL now ur just being pedantic for arguments sake haha...but agree with u :thumb:


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> yes, yes, who knowes and yes lol im not going to be pressured in to a comp ill do one when im ready lol maybe you should have added a few lbs 1st too?


loadsa time to add a few lbs mate, i wanted to push my body to the limits to see what i could achieve when the timing was right. it fits into my lifestyle to do one now.

When it fits into ures im sure you will give it ure best shot.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> this is a hamstring session....so why would i then bring squats into the movemnt that again put massive pressure through the erectors.....buddy do u not read full posts?...if by u mean using movement analysis to show an exercise to be superior to be rambling on then clearly my whole kineasology module to assess sports performance at one of the best sports science unis in the world must be a wholewaste of time....


wel maybe i didnt word it right that was just what i would do i do quads and hams same day atm and massivemonster has a good degree in sport science and is a smart guy andhe would agree with me i think tbh so dont throw your education around lol like i said do it... im not going to tho


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> no again just sticking up for my self buddy but he would look a lot diff 50lb same condition


First timers mate, but i could do classic. Id look much better with 50lb on my physique mate as would alot of people and i want 50lb.

However i think 50lb on my structure would look much more pleasing than on ures  just sticking up for myself u understand if thats were were going.

anyway end of im not ending up like u and con with ure boring tit for tat that seems to entertain u so much.


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> But what if he was like most of us and had a much wider waist? The whole illusion would be very different and he may not look as good. You can see right away that Hilly has tiny joints and thin bones that's why he can look very good at a lower body weight.
> 
> Lol^ kineasology is very hard subject i remember taking that 2 years ago....lots of studying!


well i have a tiny waist line too lol and i look alot diff.... i aint gona say better as i have not comped and who knowes lol


----------



## FATBOY

i wished id never asked now


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> wel maybe i didnt word it right that was just what i would do i do quads and hams same day atm and massivemonster has a good degree in sport science and is a smart guy andhe would agree with me i think tbh so dont throw your education around lol like i said do it... im not going to tho


i dnt see how its a debate lol.....to finish off a hamstring session that doesnt put added pressure thru ur ercetors that stimulates hamstring fully thru hip and knee extension there isnt any other exercise that exists........ :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> loadsa time to add a few lbs mate, i wanted to push my body to the limits to see what i could achieve when the timing was right. it fits into my lifestyle to do one now.
> 
> When it fits into ures im sure you will give it ure best shot.


that i will glad you understand mate



hilly said:


> First timers mate, but i could do classic. Id look much better with 50lb on my physique mate as would alot of people and i want 50lb.
> 
> However i think 50lb on my structure would look much more pleasing than on ures  just sticking up for myself u understand if thats were were going. no no i agree mate as you are taller 50lb to my frame would look a lt diff to yours
> 
> anyway end of im not ending up like u and con with ure boring tit for tat that seems to entertain u so much.


lol they do they do but this is far from that lol just healthy debate? if not then soz mate


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> i dnt see how its a debate lol.....to finish off a hamstring session that doesnt put added pressure thru ur ercetors that stimulates hamstring fully thru hip and knee extension there isnt any other exercise that exists........ :thumb:


lol thats not what im getting at i just said it looks so gay! post a vid of you sld and the ham drag thingys and i bet you look a lot more manly doing the sld lol


----------



## big_jim_87

FATBOY said:


> i wished id never asked now


why? im not going to bull shyt i did learn a thing or two about that movement and i think maybe a few otheres did? whats wrong with that?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol thats not what im getting at i just said it looks so gay! post a vid of you sld and the ham drag thingys and i bet you look a lot more manly doing the sld lol


lolol fair enuff......also this exercise is realli gd for glute activation.....quite a few ppl struggle to recruit their glutes when squatting, this exercise will help solve that as u will become more efficient at switching them on...so this can defo aid other exercises....which is never a bad thing


----------



## FATBOY

big_jim_87 said:


> why? im not going to bull shyt i did learn a thing or two about that movement and i think maybe a few otheres did? whats wrong with that?


twas a joke m8  just made me smile


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lolol fair enuff......also this exercise is realli gd for glute activation.....quite a few ppl struggle to recruit their glutes when squatting, this exercise will help solve that as u will become more efficient at switching them on...so this can defo aid other exercises....which is never a bad thing


lol after squats i cant sit on bog seat for a shyt so lol i dont need to hit them my ass is huge lol


----------



## jw007

SLDL yest mate

1st time in well over a year

Had a sh1t day TBH, heart wasnt in it

But

220kg x 5

240kg x 3

without trying

prob go 260kg x 5 next time


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> SLDL yest mate
> 
> 1st time in well over a year
> 
> Had a sh1t day TBH, heart wasnt in it
> 
> But
> 
> 220kg x 5
> 
> 240kg x 3
> 
> without trying
> 
> prob go 260kg x 5 next time


those r gd numbers still mate after ur girly old man texts u where sending me haha  , im gonna go for a 220 for 5 next week...i think i may may jus b able to dog tht out....

iv got squats tmo at 12....first time il of ever used a mono-lift....fingers crossed squatting wid rich will bring about a pb triple


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> those r gd numbers still mate after ur girly old man texts u where sending me haha  , im gonna go for a 220 for 5 next week...i think i may may jus b able to dog tht out....
> 
> iv got squats tmo at 12....first time il of ever used a mono-lift....fingers crossed squatting wid rich will bring about a pb triple


I only used mono lift few times, not used to them

Walking back with bar sort of sets me up for squatting lol

What going for tom????

Vid or never happened


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> I only used mono lift few times, not used to them
> 
> Walking back with bar sort of sets me up for squatting lol
> 
> What going for tom????
> 
> Vid or never happened


well 240 for 2 is best double, but im not ready for tht yet cos only second week back squatting, 220 for 3 is my best triple....so anythin over 220 for 3 il b happy with.....then once im home il go for a 240 triple over at ur place  ....then a 260 triple at the depth u squat :thumb: hehehehehehe


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> well 240 for 2 is best double, but im not ready for tht yet cos only second week back squatting, 220 for 3 is my best triple....so anythin over 220 for 3 il b happy with.....then once im home il go for a 240 triple over at ur place  ....*then a 260 triple at the depth* *u squat* :thumb: hehehehehehe


well might make your thights grow finally with extra stimulation eh


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> well might make your thights grow finally with extra stimulation eh


 :lol:

Pretty weak in the SLDL there J:confused1: massive difference in your STDL and normal deadlift.....weak hams?


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pretty weak in the SLDL there J:confused1: massive difference in your STDL and normal deadlift.....weak hams?


Weak? really

Have done 285kg x 5 before when kicked Nytols ar5e in a comp we had lol

What do you do then Con????


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Weak? really
> 
> Have done 285kg x 5 before when kicked Nytols ar5e in a comp we had lol
> 
> What do you do then Con????


Did 272.5kg for 6 last week (off gear) in my journal....wasn't that hard either may do it for 10 this week:whistling:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> well might make your thights grow finally with extra stimulation eh


lolol tru tru :beer: , il save the videoing for the end of the week on the sldls ...il show u how they are done without a belt and nice and deep :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Did 272.5kg for 6 last week (off gear) in my journal....wasn't that hard either may do it for 10 this week:whistling:


ooooffft i fear this is gonna b another sldl challenge


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Did 272.5kg for 6 last week (off gear) in my journal....wasn't that hard either may do it for 10 this week:whistling:


I want a vid

Its on

Already beat you

I have done 270kg x 7

Have a vid somewhere:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets see you do 285 x 6 then

I was going to go for 300kg SLDL but NYTOL conceded I was indeed more powerful

Its good to have another challenge:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> I want a vid
> 
> Its on
> 
> Already beat you
> 
> I have done 270kg x 7
> 
> Have a vid somewhere:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lets see you do 285 x 6 then
> 
> I was going to go for 300kg SLDL but NYTOL conceded I was indeed more powerful
> 
> Its good to have another challenge:beer:






 is that how you do them also or do you have your knees completely straight and locked out?

If that's the way you do them sure 285kg for 6 on Wednesday


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> is that how you do them also or do you have your knees completely straight and locked out?
> 
> If that's the way you do them sure 285kg for 6 on Wednesday


thts closer to how i actually normal deadlift, my stiff leggs look v different to tht...legs are straighter...hips go bk more on the decent and i dnt stop at the bottom.....

tht is still v impressive pulling mate


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> is that how you do them also or do you have your knees completely straight and locked out?
> 
> If that's the way you do them sure 285kg for 6 on Wednesday


WTF are they:confused1:

When I do them, Bar or weights dont touch floor and I certainly dont rest between sets LMFAO


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> WTF are they:confused1:
> 
> When I do them, Bar or weights dont touch floor and I certainly dont rest between sets LMFAO


nice joe....this is exactly how i do mine aswell x


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> WTF are they:confused1:
> 
> When I do them, Bar or weights dont touch floor and I certainly dont rest between sets LMFAO


Oh that's how you do them....nah no thanks rather not waste my time.

You win:thumbup1:

Lol you best work on your form if you do normal deads like that Jordan.


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh that's how you do them....nah no thanks rather not waste my time.
> 
> You win:thumbup1:
> 
> Lol you best work on your form if you do normal deads like that Jordan.


i said closer, closer defo being the key word....cos they look a lot more like a normal deadlift then any type of stiff legged dead iv ever seen......

and im gd, my form is always spot on with everylift i do :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh that's how you do them....nah no thanks rather not waste my time.
> 
> *You win* :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol you best work on your form if you do normal deads like that Jordan.


Ta:thumb:

Nytol and myself discussed form required in depth before entering challenge

Im not really sure what I would call what you just did on that vid:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

YAWN can't be ****d getting into this.


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> YAWN can't be ****d getting into this.


 :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> :whistling:


 :lol: Just different opinions to what a SLDL is what you did i would call a romanian deadlift. SLDL just means keeping a slight bend in your knees and not using your legs to drive IMO. But no i would never attempt to do that weight with romanian deadlifts but hey in regular deadlifts any time any place but i do believe you still haven't hit 341kg..... :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87

ok can you guys post up vids from a sde on view? i lock out the hams so knees dont bend i run the bar own my shin and ass moves back so as i go down my hips go back so hip inline with ankles at top then mor like belly button or ribs inline to ankles lol maybe not that bad.....


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Just different opinions to what a SLDL is what you did i would call a romanian deadlift. SLDL just means keeping a slight bend in your knees and not using your legs to drive IMO. But no i would never attempt to do that weight with romanian deadlifts but hey in regular deadlifts any time any place but i do believe you still haven't hit 341kg..... :confused1:


ahh that is prob what id call i too


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Just different opinions to what a SLDL is what you did i would call a romanian deadlift. SLDL just means keeping a slight bend in your knees and not using your legs to drive IMO. But no i would never attempt to do that weight with romanian deadlifts but hey in regular deadlifts any time any place but i do believe you still haven't hit 341kg..... :confused1:












Just saying:lol: :lol:

However

Correct, Not hit 341kg DL yet:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Now torn thigh, Im put back a bit again in my attempt

SO currently you reign supreme (as much as you know it pains me to say lol)


----------



## Lois_Lane

I have to say those ROMANIAN deadlifts were impressive and not light:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> I have to say those ROMANIAN deadlifts were impressive and not light:thumbup1:


LOL

Ok whatever they are called

What reckon you could do???

I need motivation mate, And Im sure you could put up some impressive numbers to give me a challenge??

What reckon????


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> LOL
> 
> Ok whatever they are called
> 
> What reckon you could do???
> 
> I need motivation mate, And Im sure you could put up some impressive numbers to give me a challenge??
> 
> What reckon????


Oh not much at all doing it that way mate. My hamstrings seem to get hurt easy i often have little tweaks and stuff. Honestly i doubt i would have the balls to go over 4 plates in that manner.


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> WTF are they:confused1:
> 
> When I do them, Bar or weights dont touch floor and I certainly dont rest between sets LMFAO


i do mine like this also, find when i go the other way i use to much lower back, prefer to do like this and get a real stretch thru hams.


----------



## HJL

big_jim_87 said:


> ok can you guys post up vids from a sde on view? i lock out the hams so knees dont bend i run the bar own my shin and ass moves back so as i go down my hips go back so hip inline with ankles at top then mor like belly button or ribs inline to ankles lol maybe not that bad.....


Now if that wasn't a mouthfull, i dont know what was :lol: :lol:

Stil reading this journal with interest, good luck for the next few weeks, glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## XJPX

Thanks HJL...

So past two days of trainin iv jus been a bit rubbish to b honest...yday squatting on the mono my numbers weren't great and today same on bench...hopefulli a better show tmo on back....

Startin with snatch grip rack pulls which shud b gd.....hope to hit sum gd numbers  ...I'm gonna b in bed early to get a cuple meals in pre session  ....


----------



## XJPX

woke up this morn battered.....no point me even tryhing to train like tht.....wud of just embarrassed myself numbers wise.....will rest til friday and then if i feel gd get bk in for the sldls  ....220 for 5 is the goal on those.....so will be sleeping losts over next 2 days to get it lol


----------



## hilly

dnt forget pal during pct u need more rest especially as u have droped ure cals a little.

I no how keen you are to keep pushing those big weights but at the moment focus is on getting healthy which u are doing and is im over the moon for ya. means we can hit ure prep 110%


----------



## big_jim_87

lol i knew this would hapen so when is the dose going up then?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i knew this would hapen so when is the dose going up then?


the dose isnt going up...ur gonna hook me up with this lg stuff insted arent ya :tongue: ...i need summin to giv me a kick up the ass mate


----------



## XJPX

banging session tonit...v glad i took 2 days off...trained with gf who was also v v strong tonit.....

sldl plate loaded machine: 230kg plates+20kg machine...250kg total...7reps strapless

only stopped cos hands open...wil strap up next week n get 12  ...videod the lift will upload tmo

pulldowns 3x10

hammer machine pulldowns 3x8

rear delt cables 3x12

preacher curl machine 3x10

sldl machine again but lat flared 3x15

pics to be uploaded tmo...plz everyone feel free to critique as want honest opinions so if something looks out of balance then say so and i will work my ass off over these months to rectify it....am 16 weeks out from qualifier and 20 weeks from brits....and weighing in at 230 pounds....so need to drop 32 pounds if to make the u90s.....


----------



## Davo

16 weeks out from which qualifier?

When are you going back 'on'?

Nice sldl by the way!


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> 16 weeks out from which qualifier?
> 
> When are you going back 'on'?
> 
> Nice sldl by the way!


stil got my eye on bham mate.....

erm probs wen i get bk from hol july 17th so stil 8 weeks from now....using peptides to maximum effect in meantime...utilising the best protocol i can x


----------



## Jacko89

Will be waiting for the pics mate


----------



## XJPX

ok soooo pics from yday..... a tighter me from previous pics...down 5-6 pounds 

stats for anyone who isnt upto date with my log:

age: 21, current weight as of 21st may: 230 pounds

15/16 weeks out from port talbot/bham qualifiers

current pbs: 200kg bench, 260kg squat, 300kg deadlift....will improve these during prep

goal: qualify for inters u90s final and place top 6

also here is a video from ydays pull session: plate loaded sldl...230kg in plates +20kg machine= 250kg for 7 reps strapless


----------



## BigDom86

man i went to the wrong uni lol looks like you guys got some good equipment over there


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> man i went to the wrong uni lol looks like you guys got some good equipment over there


LOL tht wasnt in powerbase haha- i trained at gfs gym jus cos of this machine lol! its a ****ey little leasiure centre but for sum reason has this beauty of a machine tht i offically love......


----------



## BigDom86

well its certainly better than the crap we have at surrey uni. thankgod i only have 2 more weeks then back to london to a proper gym lol


----------



## Davo

you look a lot tighter! awesome.

And yeah... i was worried you were going to say the bham qualifier haha


----------



## XJPX

Cheers davo- how's everythin going for u? This will b ur first comp won't it?...how tall r u?


----------



## hilly

looks like water is dropping off nicely mate uve tightend up alot.

Everything looks much improved however hams seem to be looking more overshadowed than normal. think you need to focus on bringing these up as quads looking very chunky but legs seem to really thin from the rear.


----------



## hilly

very good point by massive there mate, now all that water has droped off bf must be no higher than 10-12% so not much to come off. mine was probs slightly higher when started diet and ive droped 30lb so u may have a little less to come off however u do hold alot on ure legs and arms to hard to tell.

not that it matters as we both know u will get it all off


----------



## FATBOY

impressive at any ae buddy big improvements ,realy good condition for off season


----------



## Big Dawg

BigDom86 said:


> well its certainly better than the crap we have at surrey uni. thankgod i only have 2 more weeks then back to london to a proper gym lol


Liverpool uni gym's a bunch of sh1te too mate, wouldn't get caught dead in there ever again lol! Lancaster uni actually has a spot on gym though, pretty hardcore tbh, but fcuk liverpool lol!


----------



## bigkiwi

looking good mate - heaps of improvements in last year


----------



## XJPX

had calipers done and im just sub 10percent....so ye with aas coming bk into play and me reallly poushing the weights i think it will be tuff to drop tht weight...but im determined to make tht class so i may jus hav to bring an ever better level of condition then last year lol.

confused with hammies...agree from behind they look really thin, from side they r thickest they have every been :s ....i think im doing summin wrong wid my posing, will have a play...cos been doing so much sldling and realy fokcusing on glute/ham area....

peptide protocol will write up later cos off out now...its pretty much got everythin in tht u can think of haha.


----------



## XJPX

hit body power yday by way.....was awesome seeing jay and phil heath.....highlight of my day was watchin Alvin small interact with ppl....it was so so so hot in there...he was literally dripping with sweat and had to towel him self off every 2 mins but wenever we walked past he hadnt left his spot and had a massive smile on his face with everyone he spoke to, wen i then had a pic with him he was quality...realli hope he wins this year as he has such a fantastic attitude he wud do amazing in the US....James L was the same on cnp stand...working hard and smiling all day....those guys realli giv British BB an awesome name.....

cuple pics with alvin and flex wheeler....


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Yeah I would have said about 10% on calipers - this is a good starting point for a diet..
> 
> Even if you do have to drop a bit to get to U90`s, the following year you`ll be definately over 90!
> 
> I expected you to be using every peptide under the sun:
> 
> I can think of:
> 
> Slin, HGH, IGF, MGF, Peg MGF, CJC, GHRP 6 - please dont say they`re all going in lol


haha yup they r all in ther  ...plus a cuple extras....injectable l carntitine and the injectable metabolic stimulator from synthetek haha.....


----------



## Lois_Lane

Could you list me the protocal you are using for the peptides mate.

I am painfully natural at the moment but have a load of those peptides


----------



## XJPX

Con:

Wake: 100mcg ghrp+100mcg cjc...wait 15mins.....20-30iu lantus+4iu gh+ 2ml l carnitine + meal 1

Pre meal 3: 100mcg ghrp+100mcg cjc...wait 15mins....4iu gh+5iu humulin r + food

Pregym: 50-100mcg igf+5iu humalog

Meal after pwo shake: 100mcg ghrp+cjc...15mins....4iu gh+ 5 iu log + food

Prebed: 200mcg mgf

Absolute human pin cushion lol!!.....but tht is the most efficient peptide protocol for ur body to make most of natty and synthentic gh


----------



## BigDom86

jesus i didnt realise the amount of drugs people take who compete (no offence meant), i got alot of research to do


----------



## XJPX

Dom no offence taken at all...not all take a lot- I just like playin around with peptide protocols as I think these are the answer to takin ur physique to next levels as opposed to constant high doses of AAS...I kno con agrees with me on this aswell x


----------



## BigDom86

what are the benefits of these peptides then? do they really make a big difference?


----------



## XJPX

time for sum reading for u buddy...way too much for me to explain lol...

I advice going onto professional muscle and reading datBtrus articles on cjc/ghrp as it covers everythin u need to kno on peptides pretty much....its a long and complicated read but v much worth reading x


----------



## BigDom86

cheers buddy ill have a look  will be a longtime before i think about trying any of this stuff though, 1 jab a week is bad enough lol


----------



## LittleChris

Is that a training day peptide protocol? Does it differ on a non-training day at all?


----------



## Davo

XJPX said:


> Cheers davo- how's everythin going for u? This will b ur first comp won't it?...how tall r u?


Yeah not bad thanks... starting Alex's (hilly's prep guy) plans next weekend. Yeah it will be my first comp! Im 5 ft 10 but think i'll be able to get under 90's...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Lookin huge in those bodypower pics, alvin looks like a right tank tho! Heard bodypower was pretty decent this yr, a good freind of mine broke the british record in the push n pull comp they had going on, not sure which one of them she broke though between the bench and deadlift.


----------



## XJPX

Monster its an absolute pain in the ass pinning tht much- seriously its so annoying, I did It for 8 weeks after the brits then jus cudnt keep it up cos of annoyance but it is a fantastic protocol

Chris I try to keep it the same everyday

Davo- gd luck with the prep..- ur gonna cum in mega well conditioned with alex prepping u 

Merat- cheers mate, yee alvin was hugeee, absolutely dwarfed me


----------



## Lois_Lane

Thanks Jordan and yes i agree peptides are very important and allow you to use lower gear. I have only really used gh to any great extent and i love the stuff. I do have a load of the cjc and ghrp also i have lantus so i think i will give a slightly altered (in total dose and drugs used) version of that. Cheers mate and looking very big in your pictures nicely done!


----------



## glanzav

how come ur doing a welsh show mate


----------



## XJPX

It jus depends wen I'm in condition, and also the welsh show is biggg and I'd rather enter a big qualifier then a smaller one lol....


----------



## glanzav

fair play

show off lol


----------



## defdaz

Looking fvcking huge in those expo pics mate!


----------



## XJPX

trained yday...just felt tired and drained....need a week off befor im forced to have one off.....got a sports medicine exam on sat sob gd to focus on work for a week aswell lol.

next week im gonna play around with my carbs a bit and see what happens....bcos of the heat this weekend my diet has been down...las nit jus cudnt eat anythin...so jus had shakes.....feel pretty flat as a result today...


----------

